# Patty's SFF promos megathread. July promo now open.



## Patty Jansen

You can register to be notified of the next promo.

Details: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

If you haven't done one of these before, please read the instructions before entering.

HOW DOES IT WORK?
(aka. Read The Instructions)

*1. The site: *

I put up a bunch of books that are either free or 99c. Here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

*2. Social media:*

I love Twitter. I love my blog. I have a decent mailing list.
Someone else likes Facebook and is in a gazilllion groups
Someone is really good at G+
Or Reddit
Or Instagram
Or has a following on another forum (like Mobilereads)
Or has a mailing list much bigger than mine

We all post the link to to the promo at the social media outlets of our choice on the day(s) of the promo. We like/retweet/repost each other's posts

*3. The proof:*

In September, we got over 600 sales for participating authors. Some of those books are still selling through the page
On 3 November, we got over 22,000 downloads for participating authors. Downloads are still happening, even if some of the books have gone back to paid. One author got 1400 downloads.
In December, we got over 900 sales for participating authors.

*4. The rules:*

Books must be Speculative Fiction. Science Fiction, Fantasy, Horror.
If a paid promo, they must be full-length novels (otherwise 99c isn't much of a deal)
Books must be presented well: nice cover, nice blurb, nice writing. I reserve the right to refuse books that don't make the grade. I'm quite lenient, but if an entry is very obviously not ready, I can't post it.
No minimum reviews/star rating or any of that BS
Enter a different book with each promo if you can. Don't have a different book? Get your butt off the KB and write one!

NO COST to the author, but you *MUST* be willing to post to your mailing list and/or use your social media footprint to participate.

*5. Register for the next promo:*

Go here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

Enter your email address and name. Hit "subscribe". I'll notify you when the entry form is up. I will probably also post here, but that list is how I communicate. I am lazy and don't take subscriptions through email or PM or anything like that. Because I'm lazy. And people should read the frikken instructions 

*6. Upcoming promos:*

Kindle Unlimited/Kobo double promo

Other future options:

Non-Amazon retailers, especially Kobo only promos.

*7. What's in it for me:*

Y'know, I'm not charging so why would I want to do this other than that I had some sort of desire to inflict self-punishment?

Well, I get all these people who have an awesome reach at Reddit, Tumblr, G+ and other sites that I don't have time for/fundamentally don't grok to promote my book there for me....

Oh, wait. That's what everyone else is getting, too!

Disclosure: I DO use my affiliate tags on the promos. That will sometimes get me enough to take my family to Maccas. Oh, wait, Amazon Affiliates still uses cheques and bank fees are like %^#(^&^$ and no I can't use gift cards for the money because I can't use them, not being in the US. So yeah, a bit of money, eventually. Nothing to write home about. Mainly the cross-promo opportunity.

*8. Anything else?*

Ask below.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Just want to say thank you, again.


----------



## 69959

Thanks, Patty!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Thanks, Patty! I love your promos - both as a participating author who's benefited from them and as a reader who's downloaded a lot of great books from them.


----------



## chrisanthropic

Awesome, I just signed up for the reminder newsletter a few hours ago.


----------



## CAAAllen

Cool! Signed up!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Awesome! I'm thrilled I finally have a SF book out, so I can play  Will go read the rules again (I'm slow that way).

And Patty -- huge congrats on the mega-successful BookBub ad. Yay!

PS my mailing list has some lovely people, but it's small. I'll hit Twitter, FB and BookLikes instead


----------



## James R Wells

Patty, thanks for planning these. I plan to join the Dec 5-6 one.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

When you're as big as Midlist, promise not to sell out to Instafreebie?


----------



## RuthNestvold

Mark E. Cooper said:


> When you're as big as Midlist, promise not to sell out to Instafreebie?


I think you mean Bookperk. The Midlist has had Instafreebie for a while, but it looks utterly useless to me. Why should I pay $20 a month to give my books away for free

I'd love to play this round too! Do we have to do anything if we already participated in one of your promos?


----------



## Patty Jansen

RuthNestvold said:


> I think you mean Bookperk. The Midlist has had Instafreebie for a while, but it looks utterly useless to me. Why should I pay $20 a month to give my books away for free
> 
> I'd love to play this round too! Do we have to do anything if we already participated in one of your promos?


Not a thing!

Lemme finish writing this bloody book, and then I'll put up the form for the 99c promo. Everyone who participated in the previous two promos is on the list, and will get an email when the form is ready to go.


----------



## JVRudnick

thanx Patty...I signed up for Dec...but my problem is to make either the 1st book in my series the .99 one...or the one I release on Dec 1st?

choices....sigh....


----------



## Jim Johnson

99 cents Dec 5-6? I can do that. Thanks, Patty! Signing up.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I screwed up the November promotion by forgetting to lower my book price but I will NOT screw this one up.



I'm signed up. I'd love to take part this go around.


----------



## Jane Killick

Hi Patty (and others)! I've signed up for your list, even thouugh my SF isn't due out until January. I'm totally slammed at themiment, writing book 3 while preparing the launch of book 1 in my series, but I want to be ready for when a promo is appropriate for me.

In the meantime, I might be able to do a little Fcebook / Twitter sharing for December. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Thanks for posting this, I've signed up to the list. I've just made my first book a permafree, but I don't think Amazon.au have price-matched it yet. Do I need to get onto them about this before you'd include me or do you just use the .com version of Amazon for this?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Tommy Muncie said:


> Thanks for posting this, I've signed up to the list. I've just made my first book a permafree, but I don't think Amazon.au have price-matched it yet. Do I need to get onto them about this before you'd include me or do you just use the .com version of Amazon for this?


The December promo is a 99c one


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Ah okay, I read the post a bit too quickly. Will keep an eye out in the future though.


----------



## 75814

Thanks for running these promos, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'm working like a mad woman on my next new release (which will be book 5 in the series of which I'll put book 1 in the 99c promo after Bookbub rejected it as freebie). Tom has already done the cover. I'll put up the form for the December promo when I can see the end of that book.

Meanwhile, the site is still registering sales for promo authors. We sold about 14-15 copies of B Kingsolver's Succubus books, and about 10 of Salvador's dragon books. Today, some of Marilyn's zombie books. It's OK if you want to have the book removed from the promo (just ask me), but unless absolutely necessary, I'd advise against it, for the above reason. When I put up the December page, the two previous promos will go under a "past promos" tab.

You can now register as reader, and if you do so, I'd love it if you ticked all the reading option you use. If possible, I'd love to run platform-specific promos.


----------



## Not any more

Patty Jansen said:


> Meanwhile, the site is still registering sales for promo authors. We sold about 14-15 copies of B Kingsolver's Succubus books, and about 10 of Salvador's dragon books. Today, some of Marilyn's zombie books. It's OK if you want to have the book removed from the promo (just ask me), but unless absolutely necessary, I'd advise against it, for the above reason. When I put up the December page, the two previous promos will go under a "past promos" tab.


It's been a terrible experience, Patty. Today was my highest money day ever between sales and reads. This week has exceeded some of my months this year. Please throw me in that briar patch again.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> Meanwhile, the site is still registering sales for promo authors. We sold about 14-15 copies of B Kingsolver's Succubus books, and about 10 of Salvador's dragon books. Today, some of Marilyn's zombie books.


That is great news! Thanks so much!


----------



## Not any more

Patty, I received an invitation to your facebook group, but when I try to join, nothing happens. It could be my lousy internet connection, but I click on any of the three join buttons and it just stares at me like a cat that's been told 'no'.


----------



## Patty Jansen

This is weird and it must be a Facebook thing. I heard from some other people that they can't join, but there are about 35 of us there just fine. I really don't understand what's going on.

Of course FB's help function is terrible...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> This is weird and it must be a Facebook thing. I heard from some other people that they can't join, but there are about 35 of us there just fine. I really don't understand what's going on.
> 
> Of course FB's help function is terrible...


To join a group, the joinee must have a Facebook personal profile and I "think" the email address on file at FB must match the one you invite. That's what I think is going on here.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mark E. Cooper said:


> To join a group, the joinee must have a Facebook personal profile and I "think" the email address on file at FB must match the one you invite. That's what I think is going on here.


It does, but if the email address doesn't match, I can't send the invite.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Whoohoo!! I missed the last promo so hopefully I can get in on this one. I have a book priced at $.99 but it's 40k words, I consider that a book but I know some people don't. Patty is that long enough? Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Kristine McKinley said:


> Whoohoo!! I missed the last promo so hopefully I can get in on this one. I have a book priced at $.99 but it's 40k words, I consider that a book but I know some people don't. Patty is that long enough? Thanks!


I guess I have to decide that when I get the submission. I was going by Bookbub's definition of a novel: 150 Amazon pages. The only books I'm seeing on your page are something like 20 pages, or is this for another pen name?


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

brkingsolver said:


> ...and it just stares at me like a cat that's been told 'no'.




Subscribed as both writer and reader, replying here to stay informed this way too.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Patty Jansen said:


> I guess I have to decide that when I get the submission. I was going by Bookbub's definition of a novel: 150 Amazon pages. The only books I'm seeing on your page are something like 20 pages, or is this for another pen name?


My witch series is about 20 pages, but I was thinking of my Sci-Fi romance series first book is called Destiny. For some reason Amazon has pages listed as 125 on Destiny, but I have another book with the same word count and it's listed at 188 pages.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> It does, but if the email address doesn't match, I can't send the invite.


No, but you send a mass mail telling every to update their details with the same email they use at Facebook. THEN you send a new invite using the emails your promo list at MC provide. The only other way would be to make the group open but moderated. Not a good thing I think considering our promo discussions to date


----------



## O. N. Stefan

Pity you're not doing a cross promo on Mystery/Thrillers. If you decided to do that as well...let me know.


----------



## Patty Jansen

olga said:


> Pity you're not doing a cross promo on Mystery/Thrillers. If you decided to do that as well...let me know.


I only do what I write myself, because I want to sell my own books and I don't like paying promo sites for middling results.

There is nothing stopping anyone to copy this for another genre.


----------



## Not any more

Patty Jansen said:


> It does, but if the email address doesn't match, I can't send the invite.


I think I figured it out. I gave you my author page. FB wants my real name and personal page.


----------



## momilp

Thanks for organizing these mega promos, Patty! I signed both as a reader and as an author.


----------



## geronl

I thought I might have something ready by then but editing mye book has been slow going.

I guess_ New Arrivals_ it shall be.


----------



## geronl

I did sign up originally but I don't know what to do next.


----------



## Patty Jansen

geronl said:


> I did sign up originally but I don't know what to do next.


Nothing. If you're on my ever-growing list of authors, you'll be getting an email when the form for the next promo is live. You can choose to take part. Or not. If you take part, you click the link, you'll be taken to a google form where you can enter the details. They go into a spreadsheet that I'll use to put the books up. I'll contact the authors in the current promo separately.


----------



## geronl

Patty Jansen said:


> Nothing. If you're on my ever-growing list of authors, you'll be getting an email when the form for the next promo is live. You can choose to take part. Or not. If you take part, you click the link, you'll be taken to a google form where you can enter the details. They go into a spreadsheet that I'll use to put the books up. I'll contact the authors in the current promo separately.


OK... and of course set the book to 99 cents on the appropriate days...


----------



## Patty Jansen

The promo form is now up: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

Rules in a nutshell:

- Science Fiction/Fantasy/Horror only
- Must be a full length novel
- Must be 99c on 5-6 December. Can be 99c or higher at other times
- Must not have been in last month's free promo
- Must pass a very cursory quality check (decent cover, decent formatting, no glaring errors in sample)
- No review or star rating restrictions


----------



## TromboneAl

May I put two books in it, or would that be greedy?


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

The layout looks great and triple bonus (the link take you to your regional Amazon site. Nice.)


----------



## Patty Jansen

TromboneAl said:


> May I put two books in it, or would that be greedy?


One book per author


----------



## Patty Jansen

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> The layout looks great and triple bonus (the link take you to your regional Amazon site. Nice.)


Those regional links is why the paid promos are a lot more work. I have to make those. I can't do this for the free promos because many of the permafrees books are only free on US


----------



## Not any more

Patty, you're quickly becoming one of my favorite people. Thank you.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> Those regional links is why the paid promos are a lot more work. I have to make those. I can't do this for the free promos because many of the permafrees books are only free on US


You need to save those book titles and region links in an excel file  In 6 months we'll have to recycle books because we've run out of new ones. You'll need them.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mark E. Cooper said:


> You need to save those book titles and region links in an excel file  In 6 months we'll have to recycle books because we've run out of new ones. You'll need them.


SmartURL saves them all. I'm already recycling them.


----------



## ufwriter

Thanks so much for this, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

All up to date.

Thanks to all the people who submitted clean links, because to have to delete the endless %%%//777t39rjt that Amazon adds to searched links get very old very quickly.

If you don't see your book on the page, it could be that:

- I goofed up
- You submitted the same book as in last month's free promo, or was otherwise free
- Your book was too short


----------



## Kenson

Patty Jansen said:


> Those regional links is why the paid promos are a lot more work. I have to make those. I can't do this for the free promos because many of the permafrees books are only free on US


Patty, thank you so much for putting this promo site together and I've only just picked up that you're putting in extra work to create these regional links.

The only thing is... there isn't much of a market for English language books in Spain. I sell 90% of my work in the US and the rest in the UK. Clicking the link on your site and being redirected to amazon.es is not going to help me greatly.

I'm sorry but is there any way you could redirect me back to the US?


----------



## TromboneAl

Many thanks, Patty. 

I've recently learned what a great bunch of newsletter subscribers I have, so I look forward to giving them the link to the page as a present.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Kenson said:


> Patty, thank you so much for putting this promo site together and I've only just picked up that you're putting in extra work to create these regional links.
> 
> The only thing is... there isn't much of a market for English language books in Spain. I sell 90% of my work in the US and the rest in the UK. Clicking the link on your site and being redirected to amazon.es is not going to help me greatly.
> 
> I'm sorry but is there any way you could redirect me back to the US?


You're not the one buying the book


----------



## 69959

Thanks so much for putting this on, Patty!


----------



## Kenson

Patty Jansen said:


> You're not the one buying the book


Sorry Patty, I caught on eventually. I shall have to try the alternative approach of engaging the brain before opening the mouth. It's a bit of a novelty but, you never know, I might get used to it one day


----------



## Patty Jansen

Kenson said:


> Sorry Patty, I caught on eventually. I shall have to try the alternative approach of engaging the brain before opening the mouth. It's a bit of a novelty but, you never know, I might get used to it one day


The advantages or disadvantages of linking to regional stores go both ways. I've heard people who shop there and people who hate being directed there, so unfortunately, there is no one right way to do it. I am taking a guess that people who want to go to the .com store know how to do it, while those who want to go to the .es store get annoyed that "links only ever refer to the US"


----------



## Patty Jansen

All caught up with the page again.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

This promo is going to be EPIC! Not only am I the only boxset, I have a Bookbub tied in


----------



## geronl

The date won't change, right? I can plug this into my KDP?


----------



## Patty Jansen

The dates won't change, but I would highly refer if people did NOT use Countdowns.

I'm in Australia. There is an Australian small press taking part. There is also an Australian author who may come on board for this promo, but will definitely be in the January promo, who will be bringing Big Five books (not out of contract, but still with the Big Five), and her Australian audience.

Countdowns only apply in the US and the UK.

See the problem?

There isn't a font size big enough in the world to make sure that I'm not going to get irate emails from people that "many of these books aren't on special at all".

AAARRGGHH!!!

Future requirement for the next 99c promo: No countdowns.


----------



## Azalea

Patty Jansen said:


> Countdowns only apply in the US and the UK.


Don't we have the ability to manually set price in other countries? i.e. Set a Countdown for the US and UK, and then manually change the price to the 99cent equivalent in other countries. Or does that not work while running a Countdown?

I've never done it, but it seems that would be logical.


----------



## C. Gockel

> Don't we have the ability to manually set price in other countries?


Yes, we do. I will change the price manually for everywhere but U.S. and U.K.


----------



## Patty Jansen

C. Gockel said:


> Yes, we do. I will change the price manually for everywhere but U.S. and U.K.


OK that's good to know. I'll ask people to do it.

I'm in Select with the title I've got in the promo, but have never used the Countdown since Amazon decided to unilaterally cancel two countdowns because "the book was available elsewhere" (which was BS) and then never replied to my emails about it.


----------



## G.

Patty Jansen said:


> OK that's good to know. I'll ask people to do it.
> 
> I'm in Select with the title I've got in the promo, but have never used the Countdown since Amazon decided to unilaterally cancel two countdowns because "the book was available elsewhere" (which was BS) and then never replied to my emails about it.


I've pretty much decided that I'm not bothering with anymore countdown deals unless I have Bookbub or ENT working. I'd rather have the flexibility to change the price quickly for a promotion like Patty's and then jump back to regular price--without restrictions.


----------



## Not any more

C. Gockel said:


> Yes, we do. I will change the price manually for everywhere but U.S. and U.K.


Any shortcuts for figuring out the price, or do we just have to do the conversion math for each currency?

I like countdowns for promos because you retain the 70% royalty.


----------



## Patty Jansen

brkingsolver said:


> Any shortcuts for figuring out the price, or do we just have to do the conversion math for each currency?
> 
> I like countdowns for promos because you retain the 70% royalty.


I can only suggest going to your pricing page, set the book to 99c and then see what the currencies auto-convert to, and make a note of those. Then back out without making any changes to the book.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

C. Gockel said:


> Yes, we do. I will change the price manually for everywhere but U.S. and U.K.


Select lets you do this? I thought it didn't let you change the price for 30 days before and 2 weeks after a countdown. (However, I've never tried switching the price manually, one country at a time.) Huh. Must now go investigate.


----------



## Ted Cross

I already have one of my books scheduled for a Countdown Deal on Amazon, but it ends December 6. Is that cutting it too close to sign up? Thanks for doing this, by the way.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Ted Cross said:


> I already have one of my books scheduled for a Countdown Deal on Amazon, but it ends December 6. Is that cutting it too close to sign up? Thanks for doing this, by the way.


It will go by US dates, so as long as the book is still 99c on those days, that should be fine.


----------



## Simply Unbound

I just signed up with the second book in The Northland Chronicles series. The first is already free, so if the second is $.99 maybe people will pick up both at once.

Anyway I'm all in (assuming you'll have me)! I usually only use my mailing list to notify subscribers about new releases, but I think many of them will appreciate hearing about this.


----------



## geronl

too complicated

I'll just not use Countdown


----------



## Not any more

Patty Jansen said:


> I can only suggest going to your pricing page, set the book to 99c and then see what the currencies auto-convert to, and make a note of those. Then back out without making any changes to the book.


Thanks. I'll try it. 

So, as of today (may be different on Dec. 5 due to currency fluctuations):

GBP=.99
Euro=.99
Yen=121
Brazil=3.81
CA=1.32
MX=16.52
AU=1.39
IN=65


----------



## Azalea

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> Select lets you do this? I thought it didn't let you change the price for 30 days before and 2 weeks after a countdown. (However, I've never tried switching the price manually, one country at a time.) Huh. Must now go investigate.


Hmm...I wonder. Let us know what you find out--if it's only for UK/US that you can't change the price because of countdown, or any country.


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

I've signed up for the notifications, but I'll have to do some research to see if I can be in the Dec 5-6 promo.
(I have a countdown set up for around those days that I can adjust the dates of, but I want to be sure I can actually change the other country prices. That doesn't sound quite right to me)

I'm definitely planning to do a first in series free in January though, so I will be in for that one.


----------



## Not any more

You have always had the ability to set different prices for different countries. Most of us just set the U.S. price and check the boxes to have Zon automatically translate that price into other currencies.


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

brkingsolver said:


> You have always had the ability to set different prices for different countries. Most of us just set the U.S. price and check the boxes to have Zon automatically translate that price into other currencies.


That's hardly my concern here. As someone who doesn't live in the US, the automatic translation gives such strange prices that leaving it on those prices would be hugely unprofessional on my part.

My concern is if changing the price outside the US and UK would trigger the 'you can't do a countdown as you've changed the price in the last 30 days' restriction.

Anyone know?


----------



## Patty Jansen

> As someone who doesn't live in the US, the automatic translation gives such strange prices that leaving it on those prices would be hugely unprofessional on my part.


I have never understood why this is "unprofessional".

To me, not in the US either, the only thing this says is "the publisher looked at prices in my currency, wanted a price ending in .99 and then slapped almost a dollar onto the price to achieve that." Because sure as heck no one will REDUCE their price to achieve a "professional-looking" price point, right?

So, yeah, prices of foreign items that don't end in weird digits mean to me "I'm being gouged".


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

Patty Jansen said:


> I have never understood why this is "unprofessional".
> 
> To me, not in the US either, the only thing this says is "the publisher looked at prices in my currency, wanted a price ending in .99 and then slapped almost a dollar onto the price to achieve that." Because sure as heck no one will REDUCE their price to achieve a "professional-looking" price point, right?
> 
> So, yeah, prices of foreign items that don't end in weird digits mean to me "I'm being gouged".


Basically, have you ever seen a traditionally published book with an odd price? I imagine yes, but only very rarely.

If we're concerned about making the price end in a 9 in one currency, how is that concern not applicable in all currencies?

To me, yes most likely the price is the same if it has odd digits... but it also means the author or distributor couldn't spend thirty seconds to make sure their prices made sense in all currencies. If they can't spare thirty seconds when releasing, how much time have they spared at the earlier stages?


----------



## Patty Jansen

> Basically, have you ever seen a traditionally published book with an odd price? I imagine yes, but only very rarely.


Many, many times. Just go to the Book Depository.


----------



## 75845

Patty Jansen said:


> I have never understood why this is "unprofessional".
> 
> To me, not in the US either, the only thing this says is "the publisher looked at prices in my currency, wanted a price ending in .99 and then slapped almost a dollar onto the price to achieve that." Because sure as heck no one will REDUCE their price to achieve a "professional-looking" price point, right?
> 
> So, yeah, prices of foreign items that don't end in weird digits mean to me "I'm being gouged".


You're missing out. I price at 99 across the board, so Canadians Australians and NZers are getting a better offer than Americans while thanks to Amazon my fellow Brits get ripped off. I assumed this would require minimum reviews, I'll look at the page and if eligible put up my fantasy that is 99 for its first month (November), but I could stretch that another week or month as Book Two is not going to be out as soon as planned.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Mercia McMahon said:


> You're missing out. I price at 99 across the board, so Canadians Australians and NZers are getting a better offer than Americans while thanks to Amazon my fellow Brits get ripped off. I assumed this would require minimum reviews, I'll look at the page and if eligible put up my fantasy that is 99 for its first month (November), but I could stretch that another week or month as Book Two is not going to be out as soon as planned.


Brits (me) are used to being ripped off. Everything I buy here is more expensive than other places. It's normal because (we are paid so much, our economy is booming, interest rates are near 0, currency conversion, we are in the top 5 richest nations blah blah)

I take no notice of conversion rate or the Amazon price thingy. When I have a bookbub, I set $0.99 and £0.99 and that's that. Always .99


----------



## momilp

Looking forward to this promo! Patty, are you going to contact the participating authors beforehand? Just be sure I'm in


----------



## Patty Jansen

OK, so this is what's going to happen:

Entries close on the 26th. Once I have every promo author's book entered on the site, I will contact the people whose books are listed in this upcoming promo by way of confirmation.

Just before the start of the promo, I will contact every author on the promo list with links and images they can re-post, share, retweet and whatever it's called on other social media outlets.

I will then keep the authors in the current promo up-to-date with promo results as the promo is running. I'll also send them a brief recap.

Note: there were some people who submitted books that didn't meet the length/price requirements. If you were one of those, please re-enter another book via the promo form. I DON'T take submissions through email, PM or FB messages. The reason is that the form feeds directly into a spreadsheet that I use to keep books and authors sorted. The only way data ends up on the spreadsheet is by people entering it into the form.


----------



## momilp

Patty Jansen said:


> Note: there were some people who submitted books that didn't meet the length/price requirements. If you were one of those, please re-enter another book via the promo form. I DON'T take submissions through email, PM or FB messages. The reason is that the form feeds directly into a spreadsheet that I use to keep books and authors sorted. The only way data ends up on the spreadsheet is by people entering it into the form.


The book I submitted is currently $2.99, but I will lower it to 99 cents for the promo. Is that okay?


----------



## jackconnerbooks

Cool! I just signed up.


----------



## Patty Jansen

momilp said:


> The book I submitted is currently $2.99, but I will lower it to 99 cents for the promo. Is that okay?


That's OK. I will check on the morning of the promo and bluntly delete all books that are not 99c. Some people have tried to enter books in the 99c promo that are currently free (or were free last month). I don't think that's fair.

Please note: I'm in Australia. If you do a Countdown, prices will only reduce in the US and UK. PLEASE SET YOUR PRICE MANUALLY for the rest of the world.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Entered, P2F, thanks Patty.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I am updating the page now, but am having some wordpress (no_data_received) issues. Grrrrr.

Also make sure the book is more than 150 pages.


----------



## Patty Jansen

We have over 80 authors now, including a trad author with a book published by Harlequin. Those latest additions aren't on the page yet. Entries will close a little over 24 hours from now, just so that I can definitely start working on the list during *my* weekend. Hopefully, I will also be juggling edits and a new release.


----------



## Keith Soares

Patty Jansen said:


> Please note: I'm in Australia. If you do a Countdown, prices will only reduce in the US and UK. PLEASE SET YOUR PRICE MANUALLY for the rest of the world.


So glad you noted that! I would have absolutely not done it and assumedly been booted out of the promo.

Question, though: Doesn't the Zon frown upon us changing our prices when running a countdown? Or does it not matter because they are different countries? Never done the countdown+manual before and want to make sure I don't screw it up.

Thanks
K.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Keith Soares said:


> So glad you noted that! I would have absolutely not done it and assumedly been booted out of the promo.
> 
> Question, though: Doesn't the Zon frown upon us changing our prices when running a countdown? Or does it not matter because they are different countries? Never done the countdown+manual before and want to make sure I don't screw it up.
> 
> Thanks
> K.


People upthread suggest that you can do this. I don't know. I am in Select, but I loathe Countdowns for their screwups.


----------



## Mary Papas

This is really cool! I submitted an anthology (hope it's okay...it is not a novel) and I subscribed to the newsletter as well.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mary_11 said:


> This is really cool! I submitted an anthology (hope it's okay...it is not a novel) and I subscribed to the newsletter as well.


The requirements say for a paid promo the book needs to be 150 pages (because otherwise 99c isn't much of a deal). Short story collections are fine, as long as they're over 150 pages.


----------



## Mary Papas

Patty Jansen said:


> The requirements say for a paid promo the book needs to be 150 pages (because otherwise 99c isn't much of a deal). Short story collections are fine, as long as they're over 150 pages.


It is less than 150 pages, so it can't be included sadly..


----------



## geronl

will there be a gif or jpeg "ad" I can post on Facebook, googleplus blog and twitter...


----------



## marchorn

I'm on the page! Thanks, Patty.
Some great covers on there - your own and The Great Symmetry stand out for me.
From a marketing point of view, I wonder if it's wise to lower the price to 99 now, and not just for the promo period?


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'm going to lower my price on the weekend, when I complete the page. You don't have to do this, but we do get sales on the on and off ramps.


----------



## KDKinney

I just took mine off countdown and changed it manually to $0.99. Thanks to the tips above I changed it manually for some of the others that let me that didn't match the US price. The amount of exposure this is going to get it worth it to me more than the 70% royalty. 

Thank you Patty for all your hard work.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Entered again since I didn't see my book there and you were having wordpress issues at the time.  If there are other issues just PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Salvador Mercer said:


> Entered again since I didn't see my book there and you were having wordpress issues at the time. If there are other issues just PM me.
> 
> Thanks.


I got your entry. I'll be closing the form later and deal with all the stragglers on the weekend.


----------



## Antara Mann

Thanks for putting this together, Patty. By the way, I emailed you about that FB group dedicated to this but didn't receive an invitation. It was in the email with the first in series, permafree.


----------



## CAAAllen

Can't wait for the promo graphic!


----------



## geronl

CAAAllen said:


> Can't wait for the promo graphic!


I hope someone makes one. I think it gets more attention when it is included.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The page has issues. I can't update anything. Can't access the page. Can't do anything. I hate our ISP. I hate our connection. I hate trees (that keep falling on the lines). I have no idea when I'll have it done. At his rate, I'm updating two books every day, with about 200000 page refreshes in between. 

People seem to be able to visit the page well enough.


----------



## James R Wells

Patty Jansen said:


> The page has issues. I can't update anything. Can't access the page. Can't do anything. I hate our ISP. I hate our connection. I hate trees (that keep falling on the lines). I have no idea when I'll have it done. At his rate, I'm updating two books every day, with about 200000 page refreshes in between.
> 
> People seem to be able to visit the page well enough.


Don't hate the trees! They were here for many years before Al Gore invented the Internet.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Update:

I managed to change the page. Emails have been sent.

If you don't see your book and don't get an email, check that your book is more than 150 pages, that it hasn't been free in the last month, or wasn't entered in the previous (free) promo. If none of this applies, it could be that I goofed up. Don't worry, I do this a lot. Just send me a PM.


----------



## hulklogan

I think my previous reply got swallowed in the 'downtime'.

I am running a KU countdown, but I can't seem to change CAD and AUS dollars to .99. Keeps giving me minimum prices of 2.99 and 3.99 respectively. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

hulklogan said:


> I think my previous reply got swallowed in the 'downtime'.
> 
> I am running a KU countdown, but I can't seem to change CAD and AUS dollars to .99. Keeps giving me minimum prices of 2.99 and 3.99 respectively. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pat


Countdown counts DOWN from a higher to lower price right? I don't know, but if I were you I would just make it 0.99 and forget the countdown. They often fail to start on time and are just a pain. Set the price now on all stores to 0.99 and then just change it back afterwards.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Countdown counts DOWN from a higher to lower price right? I don't know, but if I were you I would just make it 0.99 and forget the countdown. They often fail to start on time and are just a pain. Set the price now on all stores to 0.99 and then just change it back afterwards.


Countdowns count down time, not price -- and usually if the price changes during the countdown it goes up, to create urgency. If the minimum price allowed is above 0.99, there's no way to set it to 0.99.


----------



## Guest

hulklogan said:


> I think my previous reply got swallowed in the 'downtime'.
> 
> I am running a KU countdown, but I can't seem to change CAD and AUS dollars to .99. Keeps giving me minimum prices of 2.99 and 3.99 respectively. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pat


To do a 99 cent price, you have to drop your royalty rate to 35% instead of 70%.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Crenel said:


> Countdowns count down time, not price -- and usually if the price changes during the countdown it goes up, to create urgency. If the minimum price allowed is above 0.99, there's no way to set it to 0.99.


Okay cool. I am so out of the loop regarding Select. I still say set 0.99 . I see posts here a lot about countdowns failing to fire on time etc.

And the 35% thing is probably the answer to this problem..


----------



## hulklogan

I can't change the royalty rate as the Countdown deal has already begun...


----------



## Patty Jansen

A lot of replies about Countdowns were lost in the forum crash.

Basically: I don't do Countdowns (even though I'm in Select with some books) and know nothing about them. Apparently you can't change any thing while it's in progress or for a period on either side. All the more reason to hate this stupid mechanism.

For this promo, don't worry about it. Even though I very much appreciate the people who have made changes and dropped their royalty percentage.

For the next 99c promo, I'm going to make every entrant tick a box that says "This is not a Countdown".


----------



## C. Gockel

> For the next 99c promo, I'm going to make every entrant tick a box that says "This is not a Countdown".


Thank you so much for being forgiving Patty. I haven't been hanging out here much and have no countdown experience. I thought I could just change all the other countries to 99-cents ... but no, I can't. As soon as the countdown is over, I'm going to change prices for the countries that don't have KU and send out an email blast. So frustrating ...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Starts tomorrow - I can't wait!!!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I think I just disabled the popup. *I think*


----------



## geronl

I changed the price this morning, just in case.


----------



## Patty Jansen

NASA has just cancelled a launch due to weather. We have no such issues.

A few hours until lift-off. 

The page is open, books are selling, and a lot of links are already coming in from all you awesome people.


----------



## G.

Patty Jansen said:


> NASA has just cancelled a launch due to weather. We have no such issues.
> 
> A few hours until lift-off.
> 
> The page is open, books are selling, and a lot of links are already coming in from all you awesome people.


I sent out my email blast early this morning. Wanted to make sure it was out in time for Saturday in Australia.


----------



## Patty Jansen

We are going to kill the internet!

If anyone here feels generous, you can share this Facebook update:

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153715170007403&id=47413357402

or this tweet:

https://twitter.com/pattyjansen/status/671828408683204608/photo/1


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> We are going to kill the internet!
> 
> If anyone here feels generous, you can share this Facebook update:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153715170007403&id=47413357402
> 
> or this tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/pattyjansen/status/671828408683204608/photo/1


Done.


----------



## Abderian

Good luck everyone! I can't join in this time, but I'll be sharing and tweeting for you.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Just so that I can say it. Writing this update from my brand new Macbook Air. Never had a Mac (aaargh where is everything?)

It's OK. I'll survive.


----------



## momilp

Shared, liked, tweeted, followed


----------



## Patty Jansen

And we're live!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Woot! Sold 30 already!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Woot! Sold 30 already!


My book went from 32k to 16k. It's in Select, so I got some sales but will have page reads forthcoming.


----------



## ufwriter

Interestingly, I woke up to find a sale on my box set (the first book of that is in this promo). I'm going to have to contribute that sale to this promo, because that box set hasn't had ANY sales before this.


----------



## ScottC

Boosted, tweeted, will send to email list once a few more folks wake up. Thank you Patty for organizing.


----------



## Patty Jansen

CadyVance said:


> Interestingly, I woke up to find a sale on my box set (the first book of that is in this promo). I'm going to have to contribute that sale to this promo, because that box set hasn't had ANY sales before this.


Yup. That sale was reported.


----------



## marchorn

I've definitely shifted a few thanks to this. Impressed so far!


----------



## Christine_C

Patty Jansen said:


> My book went from 32k to 16k. It's in Select, so I got some sales but will have page reads forthcoming.


Pretty much the same for me! Went from 30K to 18K. There were 11 sales yesterday and 2 this morning. Most from the US. I've been tweeting it and posted to FB and tumblr.

I'll send out a mailing list email this afternoon!


----------



## williamwire

I've got two sales so far.  That's pretty good (i think) for a person with a zero promotion budget and it's his first book.


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

Patty Jansen said:


> We are going to kill the internet!
> 
> If anyone here feels generous, you can share this Facebook update:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153715170007403&id=47413357402
> 
> or this tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/pattyjansen/status/671828408683204608/photo/1


Shared. Will probably join in for the first in series, the timeline looks right for when I was planning on doing that anyway!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

My Bookbub ad just kicked in. Shot to 158 sold so far.


----------



## momilp

Just sent my newsletter.


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - just sold my first second third fourth fifth sixth eleventh book through the promotion.

...but who's counting?



(taking another swing at the poor dead horse)


----------



## C. Gockel

Just sent out my newsletter. I've got six sales this morning, and my rank is less than half it was yesterday. Patty, I shared your post on my personal FB Timeline and will share it on my author's page sometime later today or tomorrow morning to "spread the love." Working on a Tumblr Post now.


----------



## George Donnelly

Thanks for your work on this Patty.

I tweeted, facebooked, posted to G+ and blogged. I'll be posting to another blog shortly as well as to my mailing lists.


----------



## PearlEarringLady

So I went to Twitter to do a bit of promo tweeting, and found my feed awash with that distinctive promo banner! So did some retweeting, instead.  Have also blogged and sent a mailing list shot. Will post to Reddit this evening, if no one gets there before me. Already seen a few sales. This is fun!


----------



## C. Gockel

Hey Everyone,

Here is my FB post: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/438191089709009/?type=3&theater

(It's early, but not sure how long I'll be at my desk.)

PLEASE LIKE IT & SHARE IT. If we all Like each other's posts and share them (a good reason to get OTHER picts up) we'll get a lot more mileage.


----------



## Cactus Lady

I've Facebooked, Tweeted, GooglePlussed, and posted on my site and satellite blogs, and my newsletter is scheduled to go out at 3pm Pacific Time to a whopping 27 subscribers (one more than last time!!!) (we all have to start somewhere  )

I've already sold 1 copy, which is pretty awesome considering this is my slowest-selling book. Anything I can get out of this promo will be great.


----------



## jackconnerbooks

This is great, Patty! So far I've Tweeted and Facebooked about it. About to compose a letter to my subscribers . . .


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

I'm getting a ton of nice fan feedback from my newsletter. They tell me I have great taste (well of course hehe) and that they love all the book THAT I CHOSE (hahah) to offer to them  Thanks Patty... you made me look good, and that's hard to do! I hope all 10k don't email me though. I always have to answer... gulp.


----------



## hulklogan

Shared!

Not much movement yet, but I am still hopeful. 

Thanks again for setting this up, Patty!

Cheers.


----------



## Mary Papas

Do you only accept novels? I have several short story books...also is there is page limit?


----------



## geronl

Mary Papas said:


> Do you only accept novels? I have several short story books...also is there is page limit?


For this one they had to be over 150 Kindle pages.


----------



## Kessie Carroll

Just posted on my blog, have it shared on Facebook, scheduling some tweets for this afternoon. So excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## C. Gockel

15 sales and counting ... not bad for a "free" promo at all!

People PLEASE post your Facebook posts so we can all share and like them. This is very important ... it allows us to mess up their Algos to our advantage.

Here is mine: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/438191089709009/?type=3&theater

Here is my Tumblr post that you can Like, Tweet, and Google if you don't have Tumblr (more artsy, less spammy, does better on Tumblr): http://cgockel.tumblr.com/post/134593667758/love-sci-fi-over-80-sci-fi-and-fantasy-ebooks-are


----------



## George Donnelly

I liked and shared yours. Here's mine: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorGeorgeDonnelly/posts/1198882970125639


----------



## 69959

Shared all over social media. Emailed 4.5k newsletter subscribers.

FB post: https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/photos/a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247/925641820856020/

Blog post: http://stacyclaflin.com/2015/12/05/6478/


----------



## Christine_C

Here is my FB post

https://www.facebook.com/cncrawfordauthor/photos/a.319388931577178.1073741829.293737344142337/482174491965287/?type=3&theater


----------



## Cactus Lady

C. Gockel said:


> 15 sales and counting ... not bad for a "free" promo at all!
> 
> People PLEASE post your Facebook posts so we can all share and like them. This is very important ... it allows us to mess up their Algos to our advantage.
> 
> Here is mine: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/438191089709009/?type=3&theater
> 
> Here is my Tumblr post that you can Like, Tweet, and Google if you don't have Tumblr (more artsy, less spammy, does better on Tumblr): http://cgockel.tumblr.com/post/134593667758/love-sci-fi-over-80-sci-fi-and-fantasy-ebooks-are


Here's mine:

https://www.facebook.com/KyraHalland/posts/1001756703180869

alternate post with my pretty cover, if you want: https://www.facebook.com/KyraHalland/photos/a.643536472336229.1073741825.510687645621113/1001822563174283/?type=3&theater

for Google+ peeps: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+KyraHalland/posts/LHwB773q7tn

https://plus.google.com/u/0/+KyraHalland/posts/ZPocGNGeAS9

hint: to get the link for your post, click on the timestamp below your name. it'll bring up the individual post with the URL. (took me a while to figure this out.)


----------



## Mary Papas

geronl said:


> For this one they had to be over 150 Kindle pages.


I see.)


----------



## geronl

Mary Papas said:


> I see.)


Someone SHOULD start a promo specialising in novella's and shorts though


----------



## C. Gockel

Going back through the thread here is what we have:


CN Crawford: https://www.facebook.com/cncrawfordauthor/photos/a.319388931577178.1073741829.293737344142337/482174491965287/?type=3&theater Tumblr: http://cncrawfordauthor.tumblr.com/post/134584713001/science-fiction-and-fantasy-book-promotions
Kyra Holland: https://www.facebook.com/KyraHalland/posts/1001756703180869
Scott Cramer: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorScottCramer/photos/a.445188485509900.116025.444631225565626/1185051024856972/?type=3&theater
Mark E. Cooper: https://www.facebook.com/143835539096713/photos/a.143836002430000.1073741828.143835539096713/438615929618671/?type=3&theater
Jack Conner: https://www.facebook.com/jack.conner.98/posts/715581951911142?pnref=story
Stacy Claflin: https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/photos/a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247/925641820856020/ (Blog post: http://stacyclaflin.com/2015/12/05/6478/ if you want to FB or Google or Tweet it)
C. Gockel: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/438191089709009/?type=3&theater (Tumblr post you can Google/FB/Tweet/Reblog with just a click: http://cgockel.tumblr.com/post/134593667758/love-sci-fi-over-80-sci-fi-and-fantasy-ebooks-are)
Patty Jansen: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153715170007403&id=47413357402 (Tweet: https://twitter.com/pattyjansen/status/671828408683204608/photo/1 )

People let's get a 85 entries on this list and take over the internet. If you want to keep your Kboards identity a secret, email me at [email protected] and send your FB / blog / Tweet links. I'll post it in this list.


----------



## geronl

I posted about it on GooglePlus, Twitter, My blog, Facebook and such


----------



## Steve Vernon

C. Gockel said:


> Going back through the thread here is what we have:
> 
> 
> CN Crawford: https://www.facebook.com/cncrawfordauthor/photos/a.319388931577178.1073741829.293737344142337/482174491965287/?type=3&theater Tumblr: http://cncrawfordauthor.tumblr.com/post/134584713001/science-fiction-and-fantasy-book-promotions
> Kyra Holland: https://www.facebook.com/KyraHalland/posts/1001756703180869
> Scott Cramer: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorScottCramer/photos/a.445188485509900.116025.444631225565626/1185051024856972/?type=3&theater
> Mark E. Cooper: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=438573992956198&id=143835539096713
> Jack Conner: https://www.facebook.com/jack.conner.98/posts/715581951911142?pnref=story
> Stacy Claflin: https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/photos/a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247/925641820856020/ (Blog post: http://stacyclaflin.com/2015/12/05/6478/ if you want to FB or Google or Tweet it)
> C. Gockel: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/438191089709009/?type=3&theater (Tumblr post you can Google/FB/Tweet/Reblog with just a click: http://cgockel.tumblr.com/post/134593667758/love-sci-fi-over-80-sci-fi-and-fantasy-ebooks-are)
> Patty Jansen: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153715170007403&id=47413357402 (Tweet: https://twitter.com/pattyjansen/status/671828408683204608/photo/1 )
> 
> People let's get a 85 entries on this list and take over the internet. If you want to keep your Kboards identity a secret, email me at [email protected] and send your FB / blog / Tweet links. I'll post it in this list.


I've shared your Facebook post with a plea to like and share as well!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Here's my FB post. https://www.facebook.com/Author-Mark-E-Cooper-143835539096713/ With Bookbub and Patty's promo my book has sold a startling 1360 so far and counting.


----------



## a_urias

I have tweeted and facebooked (because it's a verb now) away and I'm preparing a blog post and newsletter blast (though blast is a strong word) at the moment. Thank you very much to Patty for organizing this and C. Gockel for collating our efforts 

Here's my FB post: https://www.facebook.com/antoniouriasauthor/photos/a.1567405426815285.1073741829.1495619490660546/1567404786815349/?type=3&theater

And my tweet: https://twitter.com/Antonio_LUrias/status/673158896249348096

Cheers!


----------



## Becca Mills

Shared! Good luck, y'all!


----------



## C. Gockel

Going back through the thread here is what we have:


CN Crawford: https://www.facebook.com/cncrawfordauthor/photos/a.319388931577178.1073741829.293737344142337/482174491965287/?type=3&theater Tumblr: http://cncrawfordauthor.tumblr.com/post/134584713001/science-fiction-and-fantasy-book-promotions
Kyra Holland: https://www.facebook.com/KyraHalland/posts/1001756703180869
Scott Cramer: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorScottCramer/photos/a.445188485509900.116025.444631225565626/1185051024856972/?type=3&theater
Mark E. Cooper: https://www.facebook.com/143835539096713/photos/a.143836002430000.1073741828.143835539096713/438615929618671/?type=3&theater
Jack Conner: https://www.facebook.com/jack.conner.98/posts/715581951911142?pnref=story
Stacy Claflin: https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/photos/a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247/925641820856020/ (Blog post: http://stacyclaflin.com/2015/12/05/6478/ if you want to FB or Google or Tweet it)
C. Gockel: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/438191089709009/?type=3&theater (Tumblr post you can Google/FB/Tweet/Reblog with just a click: http://cgockel.tumblr.com/post/134593667758/love-sci-fi-over-80-sci-fi-and-fantasy-ebooks-are)
Patty Jansen: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153715170007403&id=47413357402 (Tweet: https://twitter.com/pattyjansen/status/671828408683204608/photo/1 )
*ADDED JUST NOW:*

Antonio Urias: https://www.facebook.com/antoniouriasauthor/photos/a.1567405426815285.1073741829.1495619490660546/1567404786815349/?type=3&theater 
Tweet: https://twitter.com/Antonio_LUrias/status/673158896249348096
People let's get a 85 entries on this list and take over the internet. If you want to keep your Kboards identity a secret, email me at [email protected] and send your FB / blog / Tweet links. I'll post it in this list.

Thank you for sharing my posts Steve V. and Becca Mills! I have liked and shared them, too! And bought books!


----------



## geronl

my blog link was

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/sci-fi-fantasy-sale-99-cent-84-authors.html

I'd rather not share the FB


----------



## George Donnelly

https://twitter.com/georgedonnelly/status/673156409807265792
http://georgedonnelly.com/85-books/
https://www.facebook.com/AuthorGeorgeDonnelly/posts/1198882970125639
https://plus.google.com/+GeorgeDonnelly1/posts/A61ir6eXC2T

Sent it to my list of 87 and will send to another couple of lists soon.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Sorry. I just woke up.

It's my birthday tomorrow but we had a celebration yesterday because my daughter works in a hospital in the country and she is here for the weekend.

It will take me a while to catch up on all this stuff.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> Sorry. I just woke up.
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow but we had a celebration yesterday because my daughter works in a hospital in the country and she is here for the weekend.
> 
> It will take me a while to catch up on all this stuff.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Guest

Not part of the promo, but did share the post to my Facebook and Google+ pages to give y'all an admittedly tiny boost


----------



## 69959

I forgot to add my tweet if anyone wants to retweet: https://twitter.com/growwithstacy/status/673199708794306560

Happy birthday, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

OK, it looks like I've so far sold about 15. I don't have any other promos running on this book. It is in Select, though, so many people will be borrowing it instead of buying. My page reads had dwindled badly enough for me to consider going wide again, but they're now back up.

I'm really annoyed that the affiliate reporting is not giving me the real-time count. I don't know what's going on there.


----------



## williamwire

I've posted to my author's blog and my personal facebook and twitter account (don't want to share).


----------



## Annette_g

I tweeted and did google+

Good luck everyone


----------



## PearlEarringLady

Here's my blog post:

http://paulinemross.co.uk/index.php/2015/12/a-big-99c-promotion-56-dec-only-and-a-writing-update/


----------



## Nancy_G

Annette_g said:


> I tweeted and did google+
> 
> Good luck everyone


What she said!


----------



## 75845

I did the social media round yesterday and added the promo as part of my rolling promo article and the slider at the top of  my articles repository, but forgot to add it to the news banners on my publishing and author one page sites. Omission now corrected.

I've made two sales since the promo launched, but suspect the sale on the 1st was also due to the promo page being made live. That is a deluge of sales by my standard.I hope you lot are going to threaten my status as a crustacean gamete.


----------



## PearlEarringLady

I've posted the link on Reddit. If any of you are Redditors, you can go and upvote it here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3vl1e2/want_to_try_some_new_authors_84_sff_books_all_at/


----------



## C. Gockel

People just checking in, I'm trying to create consolidated lists to make sharing easier. Here is what I have so far:


CN Crawford: https://www.facebook.com/cncrawfordauthor/photos/a.319388931577178.1073741829.293737344142337/482174491965287/?type=3&theater Tumblr: http://cncrawfordauthor.tumblr.com/post/134584713001/science-fiction-and-fantasy-book-promotions
Kyra Holland: https://www.facebook.com/KyraHalland/posts/1001756703180869
Scott Cramer: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorScottCramer/photos/a.445188485509900.116025.444631225565626/1185051024856972/?type=3&theater
Mark E. Cooper: https://www.facebook.com/143835539096713/photos/a.143836002430000.1073741828.143835539096713/438615929618671/?type=3&theater
Jack Conner: https://www.facebook.com/jack.conner.98/posts/715581951911142?pnref=story
Stacy Claflin: https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/photos/a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247/925641820856020/ (Blog post: http://stacyclaflin.com/2015/12/05/6478/ if you want to FB or Google or Tweet it)
C. Gockel: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/438191089709009/?type=3&theater (Tumblr post you can Google/FB/Tweet/Reblog with just a click: http://cgockel.tumblr.com/post/134593667758/love-sci-fi-over-80-sci-fi-and-fantasy-ebooks-are)
Patty Jansen: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153715170007403&id=47413357402 (Tweet: https://twitter.com/pattyjansen/status/671828408683204608/photo/1 )
*ADDED JUST NOW:*

Antonio Urias: https://www.facebook.com/antoniouriasauthor/photos/a.1567405426815285.1073741829.1495619490660546/1567404786815349/?type=3&theater 
Tweet: https://twitter.com/Antonio_LUrias/status/673158896249348096
*More Adds!*

https://twitter.com/georgedonnelly/status/673156409807265792
http://georgedonnelly.com/85-books/
https://www.facebook.com/AuthorGeorgeDonnelly/posts/1198882970125639
https://plus.google.com/+GeorgeDonnelly1/posts/A61ir6eXC2T
http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/sci-fi-fantasy-sale-99-cent-84-authors.html
https://twitter.com/growwithstacy/status/673199708794306560
tknite: Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=985635014831238&id=663841677010575
Blog: http://tknitewrites.com/get-a-gazillion-sci-fi-and-fantasy-books-for-just-0/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/TherinKnite/status/673193048566697984
Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/106573761221534513796/posts/AFuAPJsF8Ne
Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/234679830560430720/
PaulineMRoss: http://paulinemross.co.uk/index.php/2015/12/a-big-99c-promotion-56-dec-only-and-a-writing-update/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Fantasy/comments/3vl1e2/want_to_try_some_new_authors_84_sff_books_all_at/
Mercia McMahon: https://www.facebook.com/mercia.mcmahon/posts/568636686617847
https://twitter.com/MerciaMcMahon/status/672855382147112964
30 sales and going strong! People let's get a 85 entries on this list and take over the internet. If you want to keep your Kboards identity a secret, email me at [email protected] and send your FB / blog / Tweet links. I'll post it in this list.


----------



## blancheking

tweeting! 

https://twitter.com/BlancheCKing/status/673252078194589696

(Thank you so much for doing the promo. I really appreciate the extra sales!)


----------



## williamwire

Here's my google plus link:https://plus.google.com/114463226483140300285/posts/DKU8vwgyc2N

So far I've hit a record for sales in one day, five!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

My mailchimp is set to go off at 6pm this evening EST.  I staggered it for later per Patty's suggestion.  I have just over 1k on my list, about 100 organic the rest from the FKG, one bronze and one platinum.  They usually seem to like good deals


----------



## geronl

I think I sold 2 today and 1 yesterday after the price change


----------



## Kessie Carroll

Here's my blogpost! https://kmcarrollblog.wordpress.com/2015/12/05/giant-sci-fifantasy-promo-89-authors-99-cents/

I love watching these numbers tick ever upwards. :-D


----------



## williamwire

I submitted a link to the promo on voat.co (like reddit) under the subverse: indiebooks. https://www.voat.co/v/indiebooks If you can please upvoat. FYI: I'm the moderator of that subverse.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I sent out my newsletter with an announcement to 3,018 subscribers, started Tweeting last night, and posted an announcement on my Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/Marilyn-Peake-Author-1649249058685297/?ref=hl

I also bought a bunch of those books because...Geez, look at those prices!


----------



## CJArcher

Facebooked, tweeted, Google plussed, tumblred and I'm about to instagram it. No sales bump for me, but this book was always going to be a difficult sell in a SFF promo with its non-SFF cover.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Tweeted and Facebooked. The scheduled blog post went live while I was offline. One sale! I'll take it


----------



## GP Hudson

Here's my FB post https://www.facebook.com/gphudsonwrites/photos/a.591061781031388.1073741828.528809083923325/712244832246415/?type=3&theater


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Here's my facebook post. 
https://www.facebook.com/283994288284284/photos/a.284002338283479.94359.283994288284284/1220146628002374/?type=3&theater


----------



## Not any more

My FB post

https://www.facebook.com/brkingsolver/?ref=hl

Blog post

http://brkingsolver.com/author-s-blog/item/christmas-sale


----------



## baldricko

Arrgh, too bad. My 99 cent promo ended December 3. 

When is the next promo?


----------



## Patty Jansen

baldricko said:


> Arrgh, too bad. My 99 cent promo ended December 3.
> 
> When is the next promo?


5 January. For free books.


----------



## CAAAllen

FB 4 the promo: https://www.facebook.com/TheCaveMaze/?ref=hl

TWTR 4 the promo: https://twitter.com/thecavemaze

In Busta Rhymes voice...

Here we go yo&#8230;
Here in 2015, we present the fabulous Fantasy & Science Fiction .99cent sale.
Where as there are 84 Authors.
30 of which are in Sci-Fi/Dystopian form, 43 in Fantasy, and 9 in Speculative Romance.
That's the Scenario!


----------



## Matthew Stott

Shared on Facebook, across a couple of twitter accounts, and I've put a post up on the Genre Reader website. I'm quite low on the page, but I've definitely seen a few extra sales because of this, so thanks!


----------



## James R Wells

I've tweeted twice and will do another time or two, Facebooked twice and will again. No mailing list to speak of (perhaps for a future one).

https://twitter.com/JamesWells98226
https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatSymmetry/

My sales have been declining each day after my big pre-Thanksgiving promo, but I just reached yesterday's total as of 3:53 PM PT, so I'll declare anything for the rest of the day to be upside.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Added to my facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/salvadormercerauthor/photos/a.761114450684228.1073741828.615876965207978/774496832679323/?type=3&theater


----------



## C. Gockel

I don't really Tweet ... but I'm trying to at least like everyone Twitter's post. Even if you don't have a professional FB page you can still like and share FB posts with your family and friends.

Since my last consolidation post here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,225495.msg3170571.html#msg3170571

We've added: 

William Wire Google+https://plus.google.com/114463226483140300285/posts/DKU8vwgyc2N & a Reddit post to upvote: https://www.voat.co/v/indiebooks
Kessie Carroll Blog Post to like: https://kmcarrollblog.wordpress.com/2015/12/05/giant-sci-fifantasy-promo-89-authors-99-cents/
Marilyn Peake: https://www.facebook.com/1649249058685297/photos/a.1657599361183600.1073741839.1649249058685297/1664118563865013/?type=3&permPage=1
CJ Archer: https://www.facebook.com/CJArcherAuthorPage/posts/1077264162324350
http://freakhouseresidents.tumblr.com/image/134566246270
Jenny Schwartz: https://www.facebook.com/JennySchwartz.author/posts/999780773378729
GP Hudson: https://www.facebook.com/gphudsonwrites/photos/a.591061781031388.1073741828.528809083923325/712244832246415/?type=3&theater 
Lisa Blackwood: https://www.facebook.com/283994288284284/photos/a.284002338283479.94359.283994288284284/1220146628002374/?type=3&theater
BR Kingsolver: https://www.facebook.com/brkingsolver/?ref=hl
http://brkingsolver.com/author-s-blog/item/christmas-sale 
 CA Allen: https://www.facebook.com/TheCaveMaze/?ref=hl
TWTR 4 the promo: https://twitter.com/thecavemaze
 James R. Wells: https://twitter.com/JamesWells98226
https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatSymmetry/
Salvador Mercer: https://www.facebook.com/salvadormercerauthor/photos/a.761114450684228.1073741828.615876965207978/774496832679323/?type=3&theater
C. G. Garcia: FB: https://www.facebook.com/CGGarciaAuthor/photos/a.1408158316150782.1073741828.1397501387216475/1504679126498700/?type=3
website post: http://www.cggarciaauthor.com/2015/12/fantasy-and-science-fiction-multi.html 

I tried to like everyone's Facebook posts. I didn't share them all, too spammy! But liking them will help give them more visibility.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

C. Gockel said:


> I don't really Tweet ... but I'm trying to at least like everyone Twitter's post. Even if you don't have a professional FB page you can still like and share FB posts with your family and friends.
> 
> Since my last consolidation post here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,225495.msg3170571.html#msg3170571
> 
> We've added:
> 
> William Wire Google+https://plus.google.com/114463226483140300285/posts/DKU8vwgyc2N & a Reddit post to upvote: https://www.voat.co/v/indiebooks
> Kessie Carroll Blog Post to like: https://kmcarrollblog.wordpress.com/2015/12/05/giant-sci-fifantasy-promo-89-authors-99-cents/
> Marilyn Peake: https://www.facebook.com/1649249058685297/photos/a.1657599361183600.1073741839.1649249058685297/1664118563865013/?type=3&permPage=1
> CJ Archer: https://www.facebook.com/CJArcherAuthorPage/posts/1077264162324350
> http://freakhouseresidents.tumblr.com/image/134566246270
> Jenny Schwartz: https://www.facebook.com/JennySchwartz.author/posts/999780773378729
> GP Hudson: https://www.facebook.com/gphudsonwrites/photos/a.591061781031388.1073741828.528809083923325/712244832246415/?type=3&theater
> Lisa Blackwood: https://www.facebook.com/283994288284284/photos/a.284002338283479.94359.283994288284284/1220146628002374/?type=3&theater
> BR Kingsolver: https://www.facebook.com/brkingsolver/?ref=hl
> http://brkingsolver.com/author-s-blog/item/christmas-sale
> CA Allen: https://www.facebook.com/TheCaveMaze/?ref=hl
> TWTR 4 the promo: https://twitter.com/thecavemaze
> James R. Wells: https://twitter.com/JamesWells98226
> https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatSymmetry/
> Salvador Mercer: https://www.facebook.com/salvadormercerauthor/photos/a.761114450684228.1073741828.615876965207978/774496832679323/?type=3&theater
> 
> I tried to like everyone's Facebook posts. I didn't share them all, too spammy! But liking them will help give them more visibility.


Thanks so much for adding these, including mine.  I think I'm all caught up with Liking everyone's Facebook posts now.


----------



## aimeeeasterling

I don't have facebook under this name, but liked everyone else's under a different name. To spread things out, I planned my  newsletter (1,100 subscribers) and blog post for tomorrow morning. Hoping it helps keep the momentum rising!


----------



## Quinn Richardson

Got a few fresh sales today.  (I also have an ad running at "Readers In The Know")

My apologies for being a digital hermit: no FB, no twitter for me.  I have the promo on my nearly barren website, where it's garnered at least 3 views (4 if you go there now).  So take this as my thank you and IOU for future payback to all the good SF/F peeps at KB, especially Patty, whose book I just bought.  

Also, if any of you want my book for free, just PM me.  

Best luck to everyone!  I'll be hawking your books old-school style.  (Telling my mom about them)
Thanks, 
Q


----------



## Not any more

Is there a prize for most increase in rank? 750,000 to 52,000. I sold one of this book last month. Of course, if 9 books in 2 days gets me that kind of lift, then today must be a lousy sales day.


----------



## TraciLoudin

C. Gockel said:


> Since my last consolidation post here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,225495.msg3170571.html#msg3170571
> 
> We've added:
> ...
> I tried to like everyone's Facebook posts. I didn't share them all, too spammy! But liking them will help give them more visibility.


*G+ event* where I tried to tag all the G+ authors I could find (probably mostly irrelevant now)
https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/cg5kvamv9q7kkhngdb13p0jgn5k

*G+ posts* - some are to communities you'd need to join to comment on
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TraciLoudin/posts/6DyVUmSUuwW
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TraciLoudin/posts/MgxvvxzN4Re
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TraciLoudin/posts/de4yga5K5Xe
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TraciLoudin/posts/YV5eXSHeqZn

*r/scifi reddit* to upvote
https://redd.it/3vjvzc

*Facebook posts* will continue until morale improves  
https://www.facebook.com/Worldbinding/

Tweets and RTs
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673210751029497857
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673203446850453504
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673179293061640192
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673170050644377600
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673117398682230784
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673014689702486016
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/672990633670352896

Going through and liking people's FB posts now! Thanks for putting the list together!


----------



## Robert Dahlen

Here I come to plug a sale! (Sung to the Mighty Mouse theme)

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/monkeyqueenbooks/photos/a.349619565176132.1073741828.298796646925091/604380993033320/?type=3&theater

The Monkey Queen Books blog: http://wp.me/p6fnqt-9H

Google+ (copying blog post): [URL=https://plus.google]https://plus.google.com/116857908301345217211/posts/hjRx9CSrBPw[/url]

Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673182895943507969%5B%2Furl
What do you think, sirs?


----------



## KDKinney

I think I got everyone's Facebook today. I ran a small promo with another place that only advertises on Sat and I was not planning at the time to manually change the price so I don't know how many sales came from which promo. (If Patty has any idea what ones came from the promo, that would be awesome) The good news is I have had some sales on a book that really needed some movement. So thank you!

Here are my posts:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673344604888940545%5B%2Furl


----------



## geronl

7!! and one yesterday that should count too


----------



## momilp

I think I liked and followed everyone, both on Facebook and twitter. I'll check back tomorrow morning. My newsletter had around 700 views so far. And before I forget: Happy Birthday, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Some of the affiliate reporting came back. It's messy and I don't trust the data, but it looks like everyone has had at least some sales.


----------



## geronl

Even me, shockingly


----------



## Patty Jansen

Looks like we have a significant lag in reporting. Sales are now coming in, 186 so far, and I suspect that a flood will come in overnight.

My book is at 8k in the store. It normally sits around 100k.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> Looks like we have a significant lag in reporting. Sales are now coming in, 186 so far, and I suspect that a flood will come in overnight.
> 
> My book is at 8k in the store. It normally sits around 100k.


Patty Jansen and me are besties. Look what she did!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Patty Jansen and me are besties. Look what she did!


That is totally awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## marchorn

Posted on FB yesterday: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1017026051694962&id=327696467294594

Twitter: Take a look at @marchornwriter's Tweet: https://twitter.com/marchornwriter/status/673233552897646593?s=09

G+: https://plus.google.com/+Marchornwriterthrillers/posts/EN7C35Gs6xv

Also re-tweeted several tweets and liked FB posts.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Douglas Milewski

My book from last month got +1,300 pages read in the last few days. Yeah, oh yeah. Patty's promos have a knock-on effect.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've posted it on my blog, on Twitter, on G+ and on Facebook - and if somebody wants to go in to work my evening shift as a cubicle desk monkey I'll be glad to keep on tweeting and retweeting all day long.


----------



## ScottC

Just sent to my email list .... 900 strong.
My facebook boost failed, likely because of too much text on the graphic.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Okay...breath... don't freak out!!










This is the audio book version of the book in Patty's promo. See the slow decline before yesterday? That was me panicking when FB changed it's advertising system. The small upward line is me finding out and fixing it. The huge rocket ship upward spike is Patty and Bookbub.

Woooohoooo! cough cough sorry.


----------



## Al K. Line

Here's my FB post, thought it best to keep everything staggered: https://www.facebook.com/authoralkline/photos/a.963312927061753.1073741832.905047986221581/1016350025091376/?type=3&theater


----------



## George Donnelly

Mine had 8 sales yesterday and went from 840K to 84K. This is my best sales day ever. I've started a petition to rename my street Patty Jansen Avenue.


----------



## Not any more

ScottC said:


> Just sent to my email list .... 900 strong.
> My facebook boost failed, likely because of too much text on the graphic.


FB just p****s me off. Approved my boost at 7:44 pm, then after reaching 250 people, disapproved the boost at 11:44 pm due to too much text on the graphic. Excuse me?


----------



## Christine_C

Well this is working out amazingly well. 

24 sales on book one
3 sales on book two
1 sale on a short story that never sells anything.


----------



## smallblondehippy

Very pleased with this promo. Blogged, newslettered, and liked everyone's FB posts. 

19 sales so far!

When are we doing this again, Patty?


----------



## C. Gockel

Good Morning Everyone!

I have two earlier consolidation threads here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,225495.msg3170571.html#msg3170571
And here:http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,225495.msg3170668.html#msg3170668

TraciLoudin has a great list here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,225495.msg3170727.html#msg3170727

If you want to go through them and like, share, retweet, reblog all the posts, that would be great. *If you've already shared a few times and don't want to spam, a like or a comment is great. It still helps FB algos in particular.*


C Garcia FB: https://www.facebook.com/CGGarciaAuthor/photos/a.1408158316150782.1073741828.1397501387216475/1504679126498700/?type=3
website post: http://www.cggarciaauthor.com/2015/12/fantasy-and-science-fiction-multi.html

Robert Dahlen: Facebook https://www.facebook.com/monkeyqueenbooks/photos/a.349619565176132.1073741828.298796646925091/604380993033320/?type=3&theater
The Monkey Queen Books blog: http://wp.me/p6fnqt-9H
Google+ (copying blog post): https://plus.google.com/116857908301345217211/posts/hjRx9CSrBPw
Twitter: https://twitter.com/MonkeyQueenBks/status/673182895943507969
Shei Darksbane: https://www.facebook.com/DarksbaneBooks/photos/a.1107060415987319.1073741828.1043775948982433/1210189122341114/?type=3&theater
K D Kinney: https://www.facebook.com/KDKinneyAuthor/posts/531125510395487
Marc Horn: Posted on FB yesterday: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1017026051694962&id=327696467294594
Twitter: Take a look at @marchornwriter's Tweet: https://twitter.com/marchornwriter/status/673233552897646593?s=09
G+: https://plus.google.com/+Marchornwriterthrillers/posts/EN7C35Gs6xv

Al K. Line: https://www.facebook.com/authoralkline/photos/a.963312927061753.1073741832.905047986221581/1016350025091376/?type=3&theater
I posted with a snippet of my cover. I wanted to post again, but I didn't want to use the same picture over and over. Here it is if anyone wants to Like/Share/Comment: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/438405903020861/?type=3&theater


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Okay...breath... don't freak out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the audio book version of the book in Patty's promo. See the slow decline before yesterday? That was me panicking when FB changed it's advertising system. The small upward line is me finding out and fixing it. The huge rocket ship upward spike is Patty and Bookbub.
> 
> Woooohoooo! cough cough sorry.


Mark, congrats! That is awesome for your books. I do have a question however, what exactly did you do to 'fix' the facebook change to its advertising system?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Salvador Mercer said:


> Mark, congrats! That is awesome for your books. I do have a question however, what exactly did you do to 'fix' the facebook change to its advertising system?


Facebook quietly changed the type of clicks from impressions to cpc. This sounds like a good thing, but I've found on my own ads that OCPM worked best. This has been superseded by a drop down and a pair of radio buttons (impressions, CPC) that modify ad behavior. According to the FB rep, to mimic OCPM I need to use the recommended clicks to website dropdown WITH the impressions radio button.


----------



## geronl

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Patty Jansen and me are besties. Look what she did!


   

even my vanilla, white bread, no aliens novel has sold 10 this weekend and dropped to around 50,000.


----------



## George Donnelly

Patty has sold another 5 copies of mine and I'm down to 37K. I started at 840K. I am blown away.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Tweeted, Liked, shared, repeat. 

Congrats everyone!


----------



## geronl

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Patty has sold another 5 copies of mine and I'm down to 37K. I started at 840K. I am blown away.


mine dropped from near a million to 47k at the moment


----------



## George Donnelly

geronl said:


> mine dropped from near a million to 47k at the moment


Awesome! This is the power of indies working together, I guess. I'm primed now to work together with fellow indies more often.


----------



## Patty Jansen

We've had 546 sales yesterday!

Many books had multiple sales, many around 6-10, a few around 20, two peaks over 30. Those weren't my books, BTW. I figure most people already have it. Also the book I advertise is in Select, so I figure some people just borrow it.


----------



## geronl

Selling books at 99 cents beats not selling books at $2.99


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

geronl said:


> Selling books at 99 cents beats not selling books at $2.99


This.


----------



## williamwire

10 Total sales

Amazon Bestseller Rank went from 411,725 to 67,481


----------



## blancheking

Patty Jansen said:


> We've had 546 sales yesterday!
> 
> Many books had multiple sales, many around 6-10, a few around 20, two peaks over 30. Those weren't my books, BTW. I figure most people already have it. Also the book I advertise is in Select, so I figure some people just borrow it.


Is there a way to keep track of how many books have been sold via this ad by title?


----------



## Patty Jansen

blancheking said:


> Is there a way to keep track of how many books have been sold via this ad by title?


Yes, but I'm not going to turn this into a public race. Amazon does the links in table form now (either that or I never saw this before). The added-up table with #sales per link doesn't get updated until 1-2 days after the sales are reported, which seems to lag by at least 24 hours at the moment, so my reports are about 48 hours behind. I might give sales through the page and sell-through% from clicks to people who request it. I'm not sure how comfortable people feel about having all the links up in a table because I don't want to turn it into a "look how well/badly that book did" show.

Unless people feel differently about this.


----------



## TraciLoudin

Another set of social media posts for you to like, reshare, comment on if you have a moment. Thanks for helping to spread the word, and congrats on the sales, everyone! This has been awesome. Remember, it's not over yet... It's only 2 pm in the US West Coast.

Facebook: 
https://www.facebook.com/RebeccaWeaverArt/posts/1070997722923872
https://www.facebook.com/Worldbinding/posts/913631088684328

Twitter: 
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673565868274622464
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673575534224408577
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673573171665178624
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673541695640887296
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673479773272809472
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673624687470071808 (tried to say something a little different here!)

Google+:
https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/EYPsXeuMhRA

Reddit: 
Someone on reddit is looking for recommendations if you'd like to pop over and see if your book fits the bill:


> I like dystopia, space opera, non-romantic fantasy, post apocalyptic.
> I dislike over-clever too-snappy dialog with gratuitously pandering pop culture references.
> Like: Peter F. Hamilton, Leckie, Connie Willis, Macleod, Banks, Gibson, Stephenson, James S.A. Corey, Dan Simmons
> Dislike: Gene Wolfe, Scalzi, Vandermeer, Terry Pratchett, Doctorow, Stross, Robert Jordan, Kevin J. Anderson, Brandon Sanderson, Sawyer


https://www.reddit.com/r/scifi/comments/3vjvzc/80_science_fiction_and_fantasy_ebooks_are_099/

Thank you so much, Patty. And I agree about not needing public #s. We'd have to get the whole crew to agree it's OK, which might be a challenge at this point in the game.


----------



## blancheking

Patty Jansen said:


> Yes, but I'm not going to turn this into a public race. Amazon does the links in table form now (either that or I never saw this before). The added-up table with #sales per link doesn't get updated until 1-2 days after the sales are reported, which seems to lag by at least 24 hours at the moment, so my reports are about 48 hours behind. I might give sales through the page and sell-through% from clicks to people who request it. I'm not sure how comfortable people feel about having all the links up in a table because I don't want to turn it into a "look how well/badly that book did" show.
> 
> Unless people feel differently about this.


if i message you, may i get a copy of my numbers? i ask because i forgot i had another promo running yesterday, and would like to gage the overall effectiveness of that promo without accidentally counting sales from this one towards that.


----------



## 75845

4 sales for me or 5 if the one on 1st December came from someone seeing the site early. All at the US store, which has pushed me up there to #40 in SFF>Asian Myth on Kindle and #72 in the same category for Books. These are major sales by my standards. I'm glad I extended my 99p early adopter price until the end of the year just so I could take part. Thanks Patty for making these available for those with zero reviews.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

TraciLoudin said:


> Another set of social media posts for you to like, reshare, comment on if you have a moment. Thanks for helping to spread the word, and congrats on the sales, everyone! This has been awesome. Remember, it's not over yet... It's only 2 pm in the US West Coast.
> 
> Facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/RebeccaWeaverArt/posts/1070997722923872
> https://www.facebook.com/Worldbinding/posts/913631088684328
> 
> Twitter:
> https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673565868274622464
> https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673575534224408577
> https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673573171665178624
> https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673541695640887296
> https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673479773272809472
> https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/673624687470071808 (tried to say something a little different here!)
> 
> Google+:
> https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/EYPsXeuMhRA
> 
> Reddit:
> Someone on reddit is looking for recommendations if you'd like to pop over and see if your book fits the bill:https://www.reddit.com/r/scifi/comments/3vjvzc/80_science_fiction_and_fantasy_ebooks_are_099/
> 
> Thank you so much, Patty. And I agree about not needing public #s. We'd have to get the whole crew to agree it's OK, which might be a challenge at this point in the game.


I'm caught up on Facebook Likes again. I discovered one more book to purchase from the promo - I thought I had clicked on every book cover, but somehow I missed one I'd totally want to buy. I also posted on Reddit, since my promo book matches one of the genres the Reddit poster likes to read.


----------



## TromboneAl

Thanks again, Patty. About how many hours of work did it take to set this up? Fun? Difficult? Both?

Maybe others would like to set up similar promos.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> Yes, but I'm not going to turn this into a public race. Amazon does the links in table form now (either that or I never saw this before). The added-up table with #sales per link doesn't get updated until 1-2 days after the sales are reported, which seems to lag by at least 24 hours at the moment, so my reports are about 48 hours behind. I might give sales through the page and sell-through% from clicks to people who request it. I'm not sure how comfortable people feel about having all the links up in a table because I don't want to turn it into a "look how well/badly that book did" show.
> 
> Unless people feel differently about this.


I prefer the way you're doing this, Patty, especially since each individual author knows how many books they sell each day. One of the problems with counting up books sold through the promotion is that you may have actually sold more books for authors than you know. For example, I purchased 11 books from the promotion, but I didn't buy them by clicking straight through from the promo page because I prefer to buy books directly on my Kindle. I always go to your promo page, click on every book in genres I like, read about the book, and then purchase the books I'm interested in directly on my Kindle.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Marilyn Peake said:


> I prefer the way you're doing this, Patty, especially since each individual author knows how many books they sell each day. One of the problems with counting up books sold through the promotion is that you may have actually sold more books for authors than you know. For example, I purchased 11 books from the promotion, but I didn't buy them by clicking straight through from the promo page because I prefer to buy books directly on my Kindle. I always go to your promo page, click on every book in genres I like, read about the book, and then purchase the books I'm interested in directly on my Kindle.


There is a lot of that going on, and those sales don't get reported (nor do I get any affiliate fees from them). On the upside, someone bought a Kindle Fire yesterday. Thank you, whoever you were.


----------



## geronl

I usually sell a book a week, I have 10 this weekend, so it's all promo whether it shows up that way or not.


----------



## George Donnelly

Patty Jansen said:


> Unless people feel differently about this.


If you decide to release it, feel free to include mine. I don't care. Thanks again. You're awesome.


----------



## C. Gockel

> I'm not sure how comfortable people feel about having all the links up in a table because I don't want to turn it into a "look how well/badly that book did" show.
> 
> Unless people feel differently about this.


I'm with you. I feel like it would be a little invasive.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I agree also. I don't think broadcasting the figures would serve any purpose.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Patty Jansen said:


> There is a lot of that going on, and those sales don't get reported (nor do I get any affiliate fees from them). On the upside, someone bought a Kindle Fire yesterday. Thank you, whoever you were.


I plan on buying some fires for my kids, so I'll visit your page first. Plan on doing that after payday this Friday 

Thanks for the work Patty!


----------



## CAAAllen

Thanks a million Patty! Quite a few sales Saturday, and heavy KENP today! Awesome to link with all the authors/Kboarders too! Wish we could all hook up for some end-of-promo drinks to re-cap. Cheers!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Still 3 hours to go until Amazon ticks over.

I'll leave the page up for a few weeks, but put the popup that warns people that the promo is no longer current back on. There are often follow-on sales before and after the promo.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> Still 3 hours to go until Amazon ticks over.
> 
> I'll leave the page up for a few weeks, but put the popup that warns people that the promo is no longer current back on. There are often follow-on sales before and after the promo.


I'll quick go send out another Tweet. I've gotten a few more sales in the past few hours. Thanks so much for all your work on this!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Marilyn Peake said:


> I'll quick go send out another Tweet. I've gotten a few more sales in the past few hours. Thanks so much for all your work on this!


It basically comes down to this:

I do all the work before the promo. You do all the work during the promo 

Also, I'll probably need a post-promo pick-up. My Bookbub effect from over a month ago is declining. No more planned promos until January. Bookbub have refused all my submissions since then.

*pouts*


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> Also, I'll probably need a post-promo pick-up. My Bookbub effect from over a month ago is declining. No more planned promos until January. Bookbub have refused all my submissions since then.
> 
> *pouts*


Bookbub has refused all my requests. *pouts and shakes fist* I just submitted another request. Haven't heard back in a few days, so who knows if that's good news or bad news?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Marilyn Peake said:


> Bookbub has refused all my requests. *pouts and shakes fist* I just submitted another request. Haven't heard back in a few days, so who knows if that's good news or bad news?


I submit every Sunday morning. Something different each week, of course.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> I submit every Sunday morning. Something different each week, of course.


Oh, geez, I didn't even know that was allowed. That will be my new project. I have lots of books I can submit. BwaHaaaHaaa Smiles.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Marilyn Peake said:


> Oh, geez, I didn't even know that was allowed. That will be my new project. I have lots of books I can submit. BwaHaaaHaaa Smiles.


The only thing they stipulate is that you don't submit the same book within a month. Although sometimes they tell you to submit it again next week. That is usually a good thing


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> Yes, but I'm not going to turn this into a public race. Amazon does the links in table form now (either that or I never saw this before). The added-up table with #sales per link doesn't get updated until 1-2 days after the sales are reported, which seems to lag by at least 24 hours at the moment, so my reports are about 48 hours behind. I might give sales through the page and sell-through% from clicks to people who request it. I'm not sure how comfortable people feel about having all the links up in a table because I don't want to turn it into a "look how well/badly that book did" show.
> 
> Unless people feel differently about this.


I agree, but maybe we can learn something from click percentages without giving away data. For example

47% of people chose sci-fi, 20% dystopian
Blue covers are most popular, with red and orange a close second
People on covers do best/space ships do best

That sort of thing. BUT, because all the books were 99c and therefore "equal" at first glance, wouldn't everyone just batch buy their favourite genre/cover?


----------



## Matthew Stott

So now that's done, wanted to say thanks to Patty for organising it. By the looks of things on this thread, I was on the low-side in regards to seeing sales from the promo, but I definitely had some extra sales I wouldn't have had otherwise. So good stuff.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Matthew Stott said:


> So now that's done, wanted to say thanks to Patty for organising it. By the looks of things on this thread, I was on the low-side in regards to seeing sales from the promo, but I definitely had some extra sales I wouldn't have had otherwise. So good stuff.


I'll have a look at the figures tomorrow morning and I'll see if I can make any Grossly Sweeping Conclusions (TM) about books that did well. Box sets always do very well. That's why I put them at the very end. That doesn't seem to have hindered them, though


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> I'll have a look at the figures tomorrow morning and I'll see if I can make any Grossly Sweeping Conclusions (TM) about books that did well. Box sets always do very well. That's why I put them at the very end. That doesn't seem to have hindered them, though


That's why in the secret Patty bat cave I asked before the promo if it was okay to do a box when everyone else wasn't.


----------



## williamwire

Conclusion:
12 total sales (and a new record of 7 sales in one day)


----------



## PearlEarringLady

I made 24 sales altogether since the price drop, which is a little down on the previous 99c promo but still nothing to be sneezed at. I'm leaving the price low at least for today, in case of any stragglers. 

Patty, as always, thank you so much for organising this. It's been great fun (and free!). The promo certainly clogged up my Twitter feed - I think every 5th tweet was your banner.   Glad that everyone's had a good time.


----------



## C. Gockel

Thank you so much Patty! I applied to every free promo site I could find, and also ran a BookBarbarian at the same time so I'm not really sure where all my sales came from, but I know this promo helped a lot. I hope you continue to enjoy affiliate income--some of the people clicking on the promo have to buy some Christmas gifts right?


----------



## blancheking

73 sales total over the 2 days. Not sure which are with Patty's help and which are RobRea. Would be glad to see the final numbers so I can write great reviews for both services


----------



## momilp

Thanks Patty for organizing the promo! I'm looking forward to the next one. Do I have to sign up again?


----------



## 69959

Thanks so much for putting this on, Patty! The book I put in doesn't get a lot of sales (being a standalone paranormal Christmas story!) but it got a month's worth in the few days I had discounted.  Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## 69959

Patty Jansen said:


> I submit every Sunday morning. Something different each week, of course.


I have a similar method. After I receive a rejection, I submit a new title. But then after a while, I get discouraged and stop submitting. I'd have to check my numbers, but I think I'm at 23 rejections for various titles. It hasn't kept my books out of the top 100 free list, though. Or kept me from going full time with my fiction. If nothing else, I'm living proof that indies don't NEED Bookbub to make a living from our writing.


----------



## Cactus Lady

I've sold 8 copies of my promo book, which I'm thrilled with because that's almost 50% of that book's total sales before now! And it went up in the rankings from over 2,000,000 to well under 100,000 (sitting at 66,881 right now). It's not a bad book, people who've read it seem to like it, it's just... it is what it is, and it's having a hard time finding its audience. So I'm just really happy that a few more people have found it. Thank you, Patty!


----------



## marchorn

I hoped to sell 10 copies of Timer from this promo. And... I did!
Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## geronl

I sold 10 and I am surprised and happy about that.


----------



## CJArcher

Chiming in to also add my thanks to Patty for organising the promo. I know it must be a lot of work, and eat into your writing time. 

I'm also at the low end of sales compared to most who've contributed to this thread, but my book was always going to be a hard sell to a mostly sci-fi audience with its cover and being perma 99c so my own readers already have it. I'm still very happy to have been involved.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Six sales on Saturday and six on Sunday. I'm pleased.


----------



## Patty Jansen

OK, so I'm going let this sit there for a few days, and wrap up the promo by the end of the week. You don't need to do anything, but I find that there are often still sales coming in a couple of days later, and there is the reporting lag with affiliates that added yet another 100 sales to yesterday's reported total.

The promo authors will get a wrap-up email. That is the time to hit "reply" and ask me for sales of your book, because I will have the table ready.


----------



## Kenson

I've just released the second book in a trilogy and I spent, what is for me, a relatively large amount of money promoting the first book in the trilogy for relatively little effect.  Patty puts on a promo and I throw in a book that has been drifting for the last year, and in one weekend, I sell more copies than I've sold in the last three months.  Thank you so much, Patty and I'm just sorry I don't have a title to put into your next promo.  This is a formula that works guys.  Believe and enjoy!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Everyone: If you entered your name in the mailing list, or you have participated in a previous promo, I will mail you when the next form opens. You don't have to do anything.

If you're in the Facebook group, we talk about what promo to do next, amongst a lot of other things. Mark talks a lot about audio books


----------



## Not any more

Thanks, Patty. I sold one more today, so 17 this month. The book is a 2-book bundle beginning my series, and it almost never sells anything (1 last month) but I use it for promos because the buy through to the last three books is usually very high. So, 35 cents times 17 for a free promo means my return on investment is stratospheric! 

I won't have anything to offer for next month, but somewhere around the beginning of March my new Sci-fi should be released.


----------



## Quinn Richardson

I dropped my price Friday morning and had 4 sales Friday.
Saturday had a "Readers in the Know" $0 ad in addition to Patty's promo.
9 sales Saturday, and 5 more Sunday. Plus another book-worth of KENP read Saturday/Sunday.

So the *total was 18 sales* of Snag, between this promo and RITK. Patty, if you can share how many of my 18 came through your promo, that might help figure out the RITK effectiveness.

_Side note taken from seeing my book on Patty's promo page: Indie Sci-fi people have awesome covers. I shall step up my game._

Again, thanks! This was fun.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> Everyone: If you entered your name in the mailing list, or you have participated in a previous promo, I will mail you when the next form opens. You don't have to do anything.
> 
> If you're in the Facebook group, we talk about what promo to do next, amongst a lot of other things. Mark talks a lot about audio books


I just like to talk... okay, a lot


----------



## James R Wells

Thanks very much to Patty for all the organizing.

I got a weekend bump compared to the prior days, and look forward to finding out how much was directly due to the promo.


----------



## CAAAllen

Quinn Richardson said:


> Patty's promo page: Indie Sci-fi people have awesome covers.


I too was blown away by the covers! This was a great looking smorgasbord to all that clicked in!


----------



## Patty Jansen

CAAAllen said:


> I too was blown away by the covers! This was a great looking smorgasbord to all that clicked in!


Yup. I used to do all my own covers, and while I don't think they were unacceptable, the new ones are so much better. I, too, made that decision after looking at a bunch of covers, mostly mediocre and bad ones.


----------



## D-C

Will you be doing another one of these in Jan Patty? My scifi has been stuck in KDPS, but I'll be much more flexible in Jan.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

D-C said:


> Will you be doing another one of these in Jan Patty? My scifi has been stuck in KDPS, but I'll be much more flexible in Jan.


January 5th is a Tuesday. It will be a first in series free promo. In feb I heard there might be a boxset promo.


----------



## 75845

My sales weren't all on Amazon.com, my very last one was on Amazon.ca. My first sale ever there, despite being on Kobo. It took a while to see a listing on the Canadian site, but I am currently no.10 in SFF>Asian Myths there. A bit like Asian Literature on Amazon.co.uk, where one sale nets a Top Ten spot.


----------



## TheLemontree

Quinn Richardson said:


> I dropped my price Friday morning and had 4 sales Friday.
> Saturday had a "Readers in the Know" $0 ad in addition to Patty's promo.
> 9 sales Saturday, and 5 more Sunday. Plus another book-worth of KENP read Saturday/Sunday.
> 
> So the *total was 18 sales* of Snag, between this promo and RITK. Patty, if you can share how many of my 18 came through your promo, that might help figure out the RITK effectiveness.
> 
> _Side note taken from seeing my book on Patty's promo page: Indie Sci-fi people have awesome covers. I shall step up my game._
> 
> Again, thanks! This was fun.


Quinn, I bought Snag during this promo and am just reading it now.

You made me cry real tears with the montage scene of Limberg's wife's life.

It's a good read.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'll be sending the promo wrap-up some time today. I just need to find some time in between writing and juggling family and chores to compile the table (actually, to figure out how to download the right one from Amazon, bearing in mind that it's a bad idea to let an Excel spreadsheet in the same room where I am).


----------



## geronl

I think one of my 10 got taken back.

Oh well.


----------



## Patty Jansen

geronl said:


> I think one of my 10 got taken back.
> 
> Oh well.


Not through the promo. (yes, it's creepy all the stuff they tell us mwahahaha)


----------



## geronl

Patty Jansen said:


> Not through the promo. (yes, it's creepy all the stuff they tell us mwahahaha)


lol. But information can be useful.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Update sent.

    <--- space to complain if you didn't get the email


----------



## Patty Jansen

People have asked me about the January promo. It will be on 5 January. It will be a free promo. I'll put up the form after Christmas.

Yup, it's a short entry period, but last time I got the bulk of the entries on the first two days.

Meanwhile, enjoy our new front page with new releases from promo authors. I'm adding 1-2 books to this every day. (http://pattyjansen.com/promo/)


----------



## Patty Jansen

January entry form now open.

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

Please read the instructions before entering.


----------



## Not any more

I would like to enter one of my books, but my Select term ends on Dec. 31 and Zon won't let me schedule free days past then. I can set it up on Jan 1 (assuming no Zon screwups). Can I still enter?


----------



## Patty Jansen

brkingsolver said:


> I would like to enter one of my books, but my Select term ends on Dec. 31 and Zon won't let me schedule free days past then. I can set it up on Jan 1 (assuming no Zon screwups). Can I still enter?


Sure. That shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Tommy Muncie

I've entered. Launching my second book in March, so now's a good time to get promotion of the permafree going.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Tommy Muncie said:


> I've entered. Launching my second book in March, so now's a good time to get promotion of the permafree going.


Your book is already on the page.

Note: unless you entered in the last hour or so, all your books should be listed.


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Thanks Patty, that's cool. I might have thought to check if it wasn't 23:30 on my Christmas day and the drinks hadn't been going back so nicely today. At least I was sober enough to fill the form out right I guess!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Tommy Muncie said:


> Thanks Patty, that's cool. I might have thought to check if it wasn't 23:30 on my Christmas day and the drinks hadn't been going back so nicely today. At least I was sober enough to fill the form out right I guess!


LOL there were two books I couldn't enter because the writers were too inebriated to enter a URL and I'm too hungover to go and hunt for it, so I'll contact them later


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Patty Jansen said:


> LOL there were two books I couldn't enter because the writers were too inebriated to enter a URL and I'm too hungover to go and hunt for it, so I'll contact them later


Haha, priceless! Guess it's nice to know I've still got it. Just in case you're wondering, I was still sober when I read your story earlier and I noticed you re-tweeted. Hope to have a review of the anthology up on release day after one author involved asked me nicely if I'd take an ARC of it.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Tommy Muncie said:


> Haha, priceless! Guess it's nice to know I've still got it. Just in case you're wondering, I was still sober when I read your story earlier and I noticed you re-tweeted. Hope to have a review of the anthology up on release day after one author involved asked me nicely if I'd take an ARC of it.


Awesome!

That story leads into my Shifting Reality and Shifting Infinity novels. It was the first pro rate short story I sold.


----------



## 69959

Thanks so much for putting this on, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Holly A Hook said:


> Patty, are we able to register 99 cent single author box sets or should it be only one single 99 cent title? I can do either. Thanks! I couldn't find an answer in the instructions.


It says on the site "Enter now for the 5 January free promo"

The form has a tick box that says "this book is free on 5 January"

Upthread, there is a comment that I made that states that 5 January will be a promo for free books. You'll probably find comments to that extent further back in the thread.

It probably also says in the email which you might have gotten a few hours ago.

FREE BOOKS only for the 5 January promo.

- Permafree or temporarily free, I don't care. You'll get more leverage out of permafree, because people do look at the past promos tab.
- DON'T enter the same book you entered in last month's 99c promo.
- I don't care about length
- I do care about decent covers and editing


----------



## Jim Johnson

Entered! Thanks for the opportunity, Patty!


----------



## JTriptych

Hi Patty, I tried to register on that page but the subscribe button doesnt seem to work, thanks.


----------



## Patty Jansen

JTriptych said:


> Hi Patty, I tried to register on that page but the subscribe button doesnt seem to work, thanks.


Can you be a bit more specific about what you're doing?

Just go to the "for Authors" tab, and enter the promo there. The link seems to have worked for about 28 other people so far.


----------



## JTriptych

Patty Jansen said:


> Can you be a bit more specific about what you're doing?
> 
> Just go to the "for Authors" tab, and enter the promo there. The link seems to have worked for about 28 other people so far.


The Registration for Future Promos at the bottom of the page- I tried inputting my stuff but no response on the button. I cant do the January promo at this point because my second book in the trilogy isnt done yet so I'm hoping to get into the future ones.


----------



## Patty Jansen

JTriptych said:


> The Registration for Future Promos at the bottom of the page- I tried inputting my stuff but no response on the button. I cant do the January promo at this point because my second book in the trilogy isnt done yet so I'm hoping to get into the future ones.


Hmmm, that's interesting. Could it be a temporary thing? Because people have used it even today, so it works for at least some people. Does it give an error message? Are you maybe already subscribed?


----------



## Steve Vernon

I just put in a perma-free first volume from my Flash Virus series. Had no problem.


----------



## JTriptych

Patty Jansen said:


> Hmmm, that's interesting. Could it be a temporary thing? Because people have used it even today, so it works for at least some people. Does it give an error message? Are you maybe already subscribed?


OK, I tried another browser and looks like it went through. It's all good now, thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen

JTriptych said:


> OK, I tried another browser and looks like it went through. It's all good now, thanks!


OK, cool!

Out of interest, what were you using when it didn't work and what did you use when it did work?


----------



## JTriptych

Patty Jansen said:


> OK, cool!
> 
> Out of interest, what were you using when it didn't work and what did you use when it did work?


I was using a modified version of FF when it didnt work and then switched to Opera and it did.


----------



## Patty Jansen

All caught up again.


----------



## Adair Hart

Thanks for doing this Patty! I have four free days left for this select period, so will use one for this. Looking forward to the 5th!


----------



## GwynnEWhite

Thank you. Can't wait to get involved.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

My price change is set and my mailing list emails are scheduled to go 4pm GMT 5th Jan


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

Signed up. Thanks Patty XD


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I signed up for your January promotion. Can't wait to participate in another one of your awesome promotions!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Thanks all!

Let me get some more coffee, and I'll get beavering on the page. The weather has totally gone to shit overnight so there will be no going to the beach.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

Thanks, Patty! You rock.

Signed up for the January promo. You make me want to publish even faster, so I have more books to run through your promos.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Signed up for the January promo, and am very glad I finally had a book that could fit the criteria (in this case a very short story, so thankfully no length restriction this time). Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Patty Jansen

All updated!


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Patty - Your promo page looks beautiful. 

I put my book in KU just for this event so I could make sure it was free!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'm all up-to-date again.


----------



## jasonbladd

Cant' wait to see the results for January's promos!


----------



## SDaniels

Signed up. Thanks, Patty!


----------



## GwynnEWhite

Thanks Patty, the page looks amazing. Just a question... If I post on Facebook (which I intend to do) how do I know where everyone else has posted to share the links? Or is this just me being stupid?


----------



## Patty Jansen

UPDATE:

If your book is in the promo, you will receive an email soon* with the promo graphic and with a link to a Facebook and Twitter update that you only need to share and retweet.

* Caveat: the main PC that I've got all this stuff on has decided to play silly buggers with me, and unilaterally decides that it wants to re-start itself every five minutes when I'm in the middle of something. I'm going to see it I can entice it to copy the important stuff to dropbox so that I can access it**.

** This is a Mac and the point of getting it was that I CAN'T get all that graphics stuff on it (bc I only paid for the PC versions) so that I don't get distracted on this machine and actually, y'know, write on it.


----------



## GwynnEWhite

Patty Jansen said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> If your book is in the promo, you will receive an email soon* with the promo graphic and with a link to a Facebook and Twitter update that you only need to share and retweet.]
> 
> Thank you. Really excited for this!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I just sent the email with links to share and the promo graphic to the participants.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Have not seen the email yet but will keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

Patty Jansen said:


> I just sent the email with links to share and the promo graphic to the participants.


I'm all set and ready to go. _*rubs her hands*_


----------



## Adair Hart

Website, Facebook, and Mailchimp on standby and ready to rock n roll!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> I just sent the email with links to share and the promo graphic to the participants.


I received the email and am excited to take part in another one of your awesome promotions.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Patty Jansen said:


> I just sent the email with links to share and the promo graphic to the participants.


Got it, links, graphics and all -- can't wait!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Let me know if you're not receiving the emails. Look in your spam folder as well. There will be a second email that will go to all the 236 people on the promo author list, with even more links.


----------



## Antara Mann

I saw all the emails. Patty: I replied to your email, I want to be in the FB group (another one!).


----------



## crusoe

Welp, I just sent out a heads up to my mailinglist. And yesterday I setup my free day on KDP.

Really excited to see how this goes! (esp with my new book covers!)

Thanks again to Patty for organizing this!


----------



## RinG

I'm guessing I've left it too late to take part in this? Things are so hectic here I missed it.


----------



## Simply Unbound

I like the promotional graphic! I'm looking forward to tomorrow. Thanks for putting everything together.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

T minus 30 hours and counting until my mailing list mails fire off (4pm GMT) My book just went free. To make sure, I set the promo up last year before Christmas, and set it for the full 5 days from 4th-8th incl. I'm warming up my tweeters... heheh. This was fun last time. The #IART crowd are great people. Tweets were firing back and forth last time like salvos on a battlefield.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Rinelle Grey said:


> I'm guessing I've left it too late to take part in this? Things are so hectic here I missed it.


Did you enter anything in the form? Because I didn't see anything.

We will do 99c box sets in February.


----------



## RinG

Patty Jansen said:


> Did you enter anything in the form? Because I didn't see anything.
> 
> We will do 99c box sets in February.


No, I missed it. Never mind. I'll definitely be in the box set one!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

My red GREEN line is going up! Who sent their emails early?


----------



## Patty Jansen

That should be a green line. It's free books this month


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> That should be a green line. It's free books this month


Ah damn, Book Report doesn't have red lines. It has numbers. Okay, how about this... My downloads in Book Report's table are going up! Who sent their emails early?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Ah damn, Book Report doesn't have red lines. It has numbers. Okay, how about this... My downloads in Book Report's table are going up! Who sent their emails early?


At the moment, traffic is coming from blogs and social media. Those posts need to be set up a bit early so that you have links that can be included in mailings.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

A bit off topic, well sort of, but I want to say that I LOVE the cover of Adair Hart's book Awakening. Found it on your promo page. Very pretty.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mark E. Cooper said:


> A bit off topic, well sort of, but I want to say that I LOVE the cover of Adair Hart's book Awakening. Found it on your promo page. Very pretty.


Tom Edwards rules


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so the e-book is already on permafree. I have my mailchimp newsletter set up with almost 100 new members, thanks to E.B. Brown's promotion. I have a blog entry lined up and some Tweets and a Facebook shout-out in the cooker.

I'm ready.


----------



## Adair Hart

Mark E. Cooper said:


> A bit off topic, well sort of, but I want to say that I LOVE the cover of Adair Hart's book Awakening. Found it on your promo page. Very pretty.


Thanks man! I hope those who goto the promo like it too!  Excited about tomorrow!


----------



## chrisanthropic

Newsletter goes out later today and FB/Twittering will commence tomorrow.


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

Book is free (though Amazon seems to have confused itself with that), FB and Twitter ready to fire off in the morning.

Let's see what happens.


----------



## 69959

My book has already seen a spike in downloads, too!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Stacy Claflin said:


> My book has already seen a spike in downloads, too!


Crikey what's happening? Mine has spiked to 332 already!


----------



## GwynnEWhite

I've posted to my website. Twitter & Facebook happen tomorrow.


----------



## Patty Jansen

General email to all 239 promo authors going out within an hour or two. Even if you're not in the promo, it would help if you donate a tweet or G+ or Facebook update (or an update to any of the other more opaque social media sites. Reddit? Mobilereads forum?)

This is looking awesome.

As cherry on the cake, I just got a Bookbub acceptance for the book that's in the promo. Wheee!


----------



## Adair Hart

Patty Jansen said:


> General email to all 239 promo authors going out within an hour or two. Even if you're not in the promo, it would help if you donate a tweet or G+ or Facebook update (or an update to any of the other more opaque social media sites. Reddit? Mobilereads forum?)
> 
> This is looking awesome.
> 
> As cherry on the cake, I just got a Bookbub acceptance for the book that's in the promo. Wheee!


Awesome Patty! Seems like Bookbub is everywhere these last few weeks  I have updated my website with the promo graphic, it takes up half the screen!  Facebook and mailing list go out early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Adair Hart said:


> Awesome Patty! Seems like Bookbub is everywhere these last few weeks  I have updated my website with the promo graphic, it takes up half the screen!  Facebook and mailing list go out early tomorrow morning.


You know how to code a smaller graphic on a web page, right?


----------



## Adair Hart

Patty Jansen said:


> You know how to code a smaller graphic on a web page, right?


Yeah, I did my site from scratch (ASP.NET and Bootstrap). I gave it the top row so it is front and center. I wrapped it in a responsive class from Bootstrap and it shrinks when going to mobile, so all good. There is no way anyone will miss it!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Who sent their emails early?


I did...  ...but only because my newsletter is a scheduled thing rather than event-driven, and it's only once a month at the end of the month -- so it had to be mentioned on 12/31 or not at all for my newsletter audience. I told people to mark January 5th on their calendar. OTOH, my list is tiny (not being humble, it really is tiny) and I only see one click over to the promo, so the odds are very low that my list drove any current activity on the promo. I'll get much more visibility tomorrow on G+, and some on Twitter, Facebook, and Ello. I have some crossover between the list and those social platforms, so the posts tomorrow will serve as a reminder to them.


----------



## Tommy Muncie

I just got the extended email and followed the Wordpress link. At the risk of looking a complete muppet, I can't find the reblog option on that page, so I wrote my own up and snarfed the image as suggested (and I do love the word snarf, I have to try not to over-use it)

https://tommymuncie.wordpress.com/2016/01/05/66-free-sff-books-up-for-grabs-while-the-promo-lasts/

I also re-tweeted. Let's watch the green line climb!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Crenel said:


> I did...  ...but only because my newsletter is a scheduled thing rather than event-driven, and it's only once a month at the end of the month -- so it had to be mentioned on 12/31 or not at all for my newsletter audience. I told people to mark January 5th on their calendar. OTOH, my list is tiny (not being humble, it really is tiny) and I only see one click over to the promo, so the odds are very low that my list drove any current activity on the promo. I'll get much more visibility tomorrow on G+, and some on Twitter, Facebook, and Ello. I have some crossover between the list and those social platforms, so the posts tomorrow will serve as a reminder to them.


Well thank you then. 1276 DLs BEFORE promo day? Amazing!


----------



## Al K. Line

Got my FB post up: https://www.facebook.com/authoralkline/photos/a.963312927061753.1073741832.905047986221581/1033088840084161/?type=3&theater


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I sent out an announcement to my newsletter subscribers (3,131 subscribers), tweeted an announcement (2,155 followers), and posted an announcement on my Facebook page, using the awesome image you sent us with all of these. I also posted an announcement on my Goodreads Blog. Looking forward to this promotion. 

Here's the Facebook page where I posted my announcement: https://www.facebook.com/Marilyn-Peake-Author-1649249058685297/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Awesome.

Promo day, and my main computer is broken and my internet keeps crapping out. Just as well I prepared all the bombs to go off beforehand.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Promo day, and my main computer is broken and my internet keeps crapping out. Just as well I prepared all the bombs to go off beforehand.


Oh, no, that must be so frustrating.  Good thing you're so organized and got things rolling beforehand. I'm sure this promotion will be another great success.


----------



## Pamela

Posted the promotion on my website, Tweeted, put in on my Facebook page.  Here we go!


----------



## Adair Hart

My Facebook post is up at :

https://www.facebook.com/AdairHart/

I also reformatted it for the top of my my website at:

http://www.AdairHart.com

My mailing list email has gone out to my tiny subscriber list as well! (One day it will be mighty *rawr*)


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've Facebooked, Tweeted, sent out my mailing list, blogged, Google+'ed and I told the cat.

I haven't seen a lot of action so far - but it is all just stirring the pot.


----------



## GwynnEWhite

Blog, Facebook, Google+ and Twitter done. I already have 117 downloads. I had 1187 downloads yesterday but I did have another couple of promos running, so I don't know how much was from this event. Yesterday's magic pushed me into number 186 on the Amazon Free Store. I am very chuffed today. Doing a happy dance instead of finishing my current WIP. Bad girl, seeing as it goes to the editor on Friday.


----------



## SDaniels

I Facebooked and Twittered, and let all my personal acquaintances know that today's the day. I've already seen an increase in downloads, but right now I'm distracted by snagging copies of all the other great books on this list. My to-read list is getting out of control!


----------



## Christopher Holliday

I started blasting the email to subscribers last night about 10 pm. It takes a while to hit all 16,000 without setting off spam alerts.

FB and other social media posts were live this morning.

Story downloads trending significantly. Also noticed a dramatic change in the "also purchased" list. Does anyone know if that list changes based on whether a book is free or paid, as the bestseller rankings do?


----------



## Annette_g

Not in this one this time but I re-tweeted and google+ it this morning (as well as downloaded some books, LOL!) I seem to have more books than I have time to read these days.


----------



## 69959

Blogged and shared all over social media late last night. Will reshare on social media throughout the day.

My blog post: http://stacyclaflin.com/2016/01/04/huge-sci-fi-fantasy-free-book-bash/


----------



## C. Gockel

Here is a round up of all the Facebook Posts so far. If we like each others posts and comment on them we can break Facebook's algos and help get more downloads. Also, I've starred the posts that aren't Patty's cute graphic. Not that I don't love Patty's graphic, but you can reblog posts that look different throughout the day without annoying your fans.

ALL Facebook Posts:
* Steve Vernon: https://www.facebook.com/stevevernon007/posts/10153148040230938?pnref=story
Adair Hart: https://www.facebook.com/AdairHart/photos/a.1095460350468131.1073741827.1095453870468779/1200698519944313/?type=3&theater
Marilyn Peake: https://www.facebook.com/1649249058685297/photos/a.1657599361183600.1073741839.1649249058685297/1674941049449431/?type=3&theater
Al K. Line: https://www.facebook.com/authoralkline/photos/a.963312927061753.1073741832.905047986221581/1033088840084161/?type=3&theater
* Christine Pope: https://www.facebook.com/ChristinePopeAuthor/photos/a.303321656379848.75176.296874103691270/1081790738532932/?type=3&theater
* C. Gockel:
https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/posts/447417922119659
Stacy Claflin: https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/posts/942517755835093


----------



## Pamela

My FB post - I liked all the other posts.
https://www.facebook.com/pam.richter.391


----------



## TromboneAl

Calling Luke: Your _Hipster from Outer Space_ is 99 cents! I told my subscriber list that that was one of the books I was going to get. I hope you can fix that!

Is that fixable? That is, can one set a free day on the day of? I sent him an email via his web site, but if anyone knows him, could they give him a prod?

Once again, thanks, Patty.

For the next promo, I recommend a "comments" field in the signup form, if for nothing else that to let us express our gratitude.

Al


----------



## Athena Grayson

My Facebook page is up, and I even tipped five bucks into the Great Maw to boost it. It's pinned to the top of my author page here: www.facebook.com/athenagrayson. Will Tweet and Newsletter as soon as I find the logins for those apps. Yesterday was a bad time to do a Win10 upgrade. Already seeing an uptick in downloads - I hope people like enough to continue the series!  (Now off to shop the page meself!)


----------



## Christopher Holliday

C. Gockel said:


> Here is a round up of all the Facebook Posts so far. If we like each others posts and comment on them we can break Facebook's algos and help get more downloads. Also, I've starred the posts that aren't Patty's cute graphic. Not that I don't love Patty's graphic, but you can reblog posts that look different throughout the day without annoying your fans.
> 
> ALL Facebook Posts:
> * Steve Vernon: https://www.facebook.com/stevevernon007/posts/10153148040230938?pnref=story
> Adair Hart: https://www.facebook.com/AdairHart/photos/a.1095460350468131.1073741827.1095453870468779/1200698519944313/?type=3&theater
> Marilyn Peake: https://www.facebook.com/1649249058685297/photos/a.1657599361183600.1073741839.1649249058685297/1674941049449431/?type=3&theater
> Al K. Line: https://www.facebook.com/authoralkline/photos/a.963312927061753.1073741832.905047986221581/1033088840084161/?type=3&theater
> * Christine Pope: https://www.facebook.com/ChristinePopeAuthor/photos/a.303321656379848.75176.296874103691270/1081790738532932/?type=3&theater
> * C. Gockel:
> https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/posts/447417922119659
> Stacy Claflin: https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/posts/942517755835093


Christopher Holliday:
https://www.facebook.com/christopherlholliday


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

For sharing/liking/whatever-ing, here's where I've posted so far:

Twitter: https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/684394920254152704
G+: https://plus.google.com/+StuartWhitmore/posts/M1sFjYs5Z7B (picked up a 'share' very promptly)
Ello: https://ello.co/crenel/post/_BMDRWmDuLTZhEgu9HKxVg
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=451453975060295&set=a.121512161387813.1073741828.100005870886949&type=3
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/StuartWhitmoreAuthor/photos/a.233365856818313.1073741827.197794197042146/535457369942492/?type=3
(and in the almost-certainly-pointless category...)
Video Liberty: _(site closed, link removed -- sjw, 26 SEP 2017)_

Might do more later, and will go like others' posts now. Oh, and I nagged my kids via Snapchat.


----------



## crusoe

OKAY here we go.

My newsletter went out 2 days ago, and I've posted on https://www.facebook.com/amcrusoe/photos/a.588940634474848.1073741828.501753829860196/931316853570556/
And Twitter: https://twitter.com/hellocrusoe/status/684397281932668928
(And on my private FB profile.)

I agree with C. Gockel, we should like each other's posts, so I liked everything I've seen about it so far.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## TromboneAl

I just got an email from Luke. He didn't realize he'd been accepted, and he's very sorry. He's contacted KDP to see if he can get the book to free today.


----------



## Lukeofkondor

Hey guys,

So I kind of made a mess up and my book won't be free until tomorrow. But I've set up a direct download link if anybody is asking about it. http://www.lukekondor.com/hipsterfree

Posted the promo here:
https://www.facebook.com/hawkandcleaver/
https://www.facebook.com/lukeofkondor/
https://twitter.com/LukeofKondor

About to send the first Mailshot to one of my mailing lists now, and will send a second to my other mailing list a little later on.

Good luck guys!

Sorry I let the team down with my blunder.  I'll try to make it up by kicking it up a notch on the promo side though.


----------



## PhoenixS

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Well thank you then. 1276 DLs BEFORE promo day? Amazing!


Not to spoil, but you do realize Rune Gate was featured in the POI newsletter on Monday, right?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

PhoenixS said:


> Not to spoil, but you do realize Rune Gate was featured in the POI newsletter on Monday, right?


No, but that's good news because Freebooksy screwed me for $100 today. I'll be looking for a refund. I guessed a free site must have picked me up after seeing Patty's page


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

blogged, facebooked, tweeted, liked, newslettered, etc and so on.   Now off to the day job. bye for now!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

I'm late, I'm late, i'm late!!! For job, that is. 

But here's my facebook link

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=960363157379616&set=a.110218335727440.18523.100002178231669&type=3&theater


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

Twitter:

https://twitter.com/faolanspen/status/684415611003244544

Not quite sure how to save a link to an FB post I have to admit.

There's been some confusion with Amazon and I'm not 100% certain whether the book is showing as free in all markets (which since I also have E-Reader New Today and BookBarbarian firing off today is driving me nuts!). I was seeing it as price-matched on Sunday and yesterday, but... sent an email off to Amazon support to see if they'll be nice to me.


----------



## Jim Johnson

If I got the link right, here's mine:

https://www.facebook.com/jim.johnson.5099940/posts/10153702546496708


----------



## Christopher Holliday

The promo is also posted on the front page of Marketlist.com


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Social media has been notified, I've already seen about 80 more downloads that usual so that's pretty nice


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

I've put up the blog post & tweeted & facebooked earlier today. I will continue to do so until I go to bed (which will be in a few hours; I'm in Europe).

A heads up >> This is going great so far!

THANK YOU, PATTY! And everyone else who's sharing & promoting! I love this group!


----------



## GwynnEWhite

My Facebook posts...

https://www.facebook.com/gwynn.r.white
https://www.facebook.com/Gwynn-White-Fanatsy-Author-172095512890074/


----------



## Angela Holder

Newsletter sent to my mailing list, Facebook post posted and shared. Here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/angelaholderauthor/photos/a.679163958791897.1073741828.677772195597740/1028238013884488/?type=3&theater

Lots of downloads!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've moved 82 copies of Flash Virus: Episode One so far.

That's a good days work.


As always, thank you Patty. I've got my box set all lined up for next month.


----------



## C. Gockel

Thank you so much for doing this Patty. I can't compile links today--but I tried to like everyone's posts and have posted on my author page and personal page.


----------



## marchorn

Hope it goes well for you all. Tweeted and FB'd!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Thanks all!

My internet is very spotty, so I'm glad I set this up beforehand.

At 9am here, with about 11 hours still to go on the promo, we've had well over 15,000 link clicks. That's on top of the 2000 yesterday. I'll update this if I can.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I've liked all the Facebook posts listed here so far. Thanks to everyone who's liked mine. Patty, I cannot thank you enough for these promotions. I didn't expect too much from this particular promotion for me personally for several reasons: 1.) My free book's been around for awhile now, 2.) That free book is now part of two boxed sets, one a multi-author boxed set and the other a discounted three-book boxed set, and 3.) Downloads of the free book had plummeted since the boxed sets were published. To my great surprise, I've had 80 downloads of my free book since your promotion started and I've also sold a number of other books in my series. You totally rock!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've moved about 180 copies of FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE ONE and have bumped the omnibus set down to 99 cents to hopefully encourage a little buy-through action.

It's been a good day.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Patty - 297 copies uploaded today and yesterday.  I've been tweeting, liking all FB authors' posts, sent out newsletter last night.


----------



## Jim Johnson

I don't know how many copies I've moved since I won't check until midnight, but I like this:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,484 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns > Horror
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns > Science Fiction
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

Yay for fun promos! Hope everyone else is seeing worthwhile results.


----------



## Athena Grayson

Good News Everyone! (Admit it, you just read that in Professor Farnsworth's voice, didn't you?)

I got back into my mailchimp account and sent off a newsletter in addition to the boosty facebook post (which the Zuckerbot tells me has reached 359 people so far, and I still have three bucks left in the boost kitty). Thanks to EB Brown's mailing-list promo last week, I have a bunch of new subscribers whose first contact from me will be a nice little newsletter about free books--whee! So, here's the link to the Newsletter: http://eepurl.com/bLVEWj

So far, my first-in-series freebie has gotten a couple hundred downloads (I can't see the exact number, as I think I broke the kdp dashboard with obsessive refreshing!) and is sitting pretty with the following rankings:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,823 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Romance

I could not squee harder unless I got a bookbub ad. Patty, I cannot thank you enough for this opportunity! Like Marilyn, I've had a first-in-series freebie out for awhile now (free since May), and the first box set of the series is currently at a sale price of 99 cents. This was a great thing!

...off to go Like facebook posts...


----------



## TromboneAl

Here's what one of my newsletter subscribers said:

OMG...you ROCK!!  Today is my birthday and this was all I could ever ask for.  I downloaded almost every book here.  So my next year is covered!  LOL...not really, just waiting for January 24th to get your next book!

Thank you
Teri


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Liked more facebook posts. Last time I checked I was at around 160 downloads and I don't have any other promos runnings at the moment. So Big Thank You to Patty!!!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

TromboneAl said:


> Here's what one of my newsletter subscribers said:
> 
> OMG...you ROCK!! Today is my birthday and this was all I could ever ask for. I downloaded almost every book here. So my next year is covered! LOL...not really, just waiting for January 24th to get your next book!
> 
> Thank you
> Teri


Now that is totally awesome!


----------



## Adair Hart

Jim Johnson said:


> I don't know how many copies I've moved since I won't check until midnight, but I like this:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #2,484 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns > Horror
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns > Science Fiction
> #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical
> 
> Yay for fun promos! Hope everyone else is seeing worthwhile results.


Awesome Jim! Once readers get immersed with your characters of Tjety and Ruia I suspect you will see a flurry of sales to the other books in your series.  Just picked up your third one!

I ran a OHFB alongside this and am currently at:

#228 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

6 more hours until it flips back but also had five sales of book 2 which is the most it has sold in a single day (yeah I know, I'm a newbie ) . Sitting at 1014 downloads now for Book 1 and a full read through!


----------



## 69959

Glad to hear of the successes so far!

This was my only promo for this book and it's at: 
#1,027 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts

And it finally broke 200 reviews! Woohoo!


----------



## Jim Johnson

Adair and Stacy, great stuff!  Congrats to all!


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Some of you have probably smashed the stats I'm about to show because you have bigger followings, but this is what the promo did for a relative beginner. I ran no other promos on the 5th Jan, and I've shown 90 days of stats to show how one well placed promo makes all the difference. (The other spike you can see was when I got picked up by a free promo site and got some social media blasts from another kboards member):



The following rankings don't do a great deal for the book's visibility but before the promo the book was ranking down in the 9000's. I'm not sure why I've only got one category sub-rating because I do use other keywords (and it sometimes does rank under Space Opera but then disappears again), but how categories work is another discussion.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

Tommy Muncie said:


> I'm not sure why I've only got one category sub-rating because I do use other keywords (and it sometimes does rank under Space Opera but then disappears again), but how categories work is another discussion.


Congrats, Tommy! 

Yeah, I've no idea what's going on with having only one sub-cat, then having 2 again, then one -- _another_ one -- and then back to 2... _*shrug*_ As long as we get eyeballs on our books, it's all super awesome!

Patty's promos, and everyone's cummulative word-spreading efforts, always work wonders. The Deep Link got over 400 downloads yesterday, and today it's at #3 in Alien Invasion and #4 in Colonization. Whee!!


----------



## RuthNestvold

I'm not blowing it out of the water like some of you guys, but I got over 150 downloads yesterday on my permafree, Yseult, Part I. Here's where it's at now: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,676 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Arthurian
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

I can live with that.  

Goes to show that group efforts can really pay off!


----------



## SDaniels

I also had great results yesterday, with over 160 downloads above my average. I think that's fantastic performance for a short story from a newbie with no following. 

Thanks to Patty, and all the others involved for the tireless cross-promotion. 

Now I'm looking forward to actually reading everyone's stuff!


----------



## RuthNestvold

BTW, how long is everyone leaving their books free who don't have it permafree? Is it worth it do some more pushing today?


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I wasn't expecting much from this for my quirky little short story with a cover that doesn't suggest any genre at all, but I was very pleasantly surprised -- over 220 downloads. As you can see, it went from "dead" to "alive" for a day. The only other promo I had going for the day was a campaign on Project Wonderful, which is usually basically pointless. That campaign only picked up 16 clicks, most or all of which probably did not download the book, so I'm basically attributing all downloads to this collaborative promo effort.

The 90-day graph shown below is just for the title in the promo, but I decided to make a couple other titles (in different genres) free the same day with the hope of a little crossover. One of those two got more downloads than I would normally expect to see for a free-download day without any promo effort. It would be great to see some reviews appear, but I'm not holding my breath for that.

 
(click graph to see original size)

I wish I had more books ready for future promos, but hopefully I will in a few months! It's great to have such an effective way to reach out to new readers. Thank you again, Patty, for organizing this -- and thank you to everyone else for helping promote it!


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #641 Free in Kindle Store
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy

Those are my stats as of right now. I've had 340 free downloads, very happy with these results. Hopefully reviews and read throughs starts happening soon. Thanks Patty!


----------



## Jim Johnson

RuthNestvold said:


> BTW, how long is everyone leaving their books free who don't have it permafree? Is it worth it do some more pushing today?


I just used one of my Select free days. Went back to regular price today.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

I used 2 of my KDPS days, for the 5th and 6th. That's because there's usually plenty of people who only see the tweets and blog posts the day after.










I got 52 downloads today, so far. And I assume it helped keep my book in the algos after yesterday's surge of downloads, so the ranking slipped even further up now.  Got a handful of sales of book #2 already, so yay!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

RuthNestvold said:


> BTW, how long is everyone leaving their books free who don't have it permafree? Is it worth it do some more pushing today?


I used my full 5 days. 1 before the promo, 4 after. I had a Freebooksy the day after the promo (today) 585DLs so far


----------



## Patty Jansen

My book is permafree.

Another one of my books has just gone permafree after taking it out of Select and uploading it to Apple and Google Play yesterday.

Sorry for being so absent. Apparently the local cable company has helpfully decided to upgrade their network during the holiday period (it gets VERY quiet here around Christmas and the first weeks of January), and my internet is slower than a drunk slug. 

Our home router is also not the best and when it gets busy, the wireless devices, such as this Mac, get to the bottom of the priority list. And I'd use my big, hard-wired PC, except it's broken.


----------



## Adair Hart

Jim Johnson said:


> I just used one of my Select free days. Went back to regular price today.


Same here. I have had a spike of sales for book 1 today (13 so far!), which mirrors what happened on the day after my first free promotion in December. Now that it is back to paid, it slinks off to the bushes.... for now!

Thank you Patty for putting this together, it was fun working with everyone and seeing all of our books together!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

I just checked my dashboard. I had 256 downloads the day of the promo. Today a few sales and a small spike in page reads.  

Thanks Patty!


----------



## C. Gockel

As always, I'm very pleased! Our box set received an extra 260ish downloads. Thank you Patty, for all your hard work.


----------



## Patty Jansen

C. Gockel said:


> As always, I'm very pleased! Our box set received an extra 260ish downloads. Thank you Patty, for all your hard work.


Heh just this morning I listened to your interview with Lindsay Buroker & co.

I got 236 downloads, which is pleasing, especially since I've given away over 200k copies of this title, and I'm always surprised to find people who don't yet have it. No doubt Bookbub will find a few thousand extra people who don't yet have it either next month...

I'm happy, too. Some promos do well in affiliates, some do well in my own downloads. This particular one did exceptionally well in newsletter signups. We now have almost 700 people signed up to receive the promo by email.

February will be a paid promo, for 99c box sets. I will probably open the entry form soon because I figure it will take me a while to hunt good box sets.


----------



## Pamela

*Patty's Promos* - da Bomb

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #712 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Occult
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Dark Fantasy

The Necromancer	B004AYDGVM	0	0	0	0	605 downloads


----------



## Cactus Lady

Patty Jansen said:


> February will be a paid promo, for 99c box sets. I will probably open the entry form soon because I figure it will take me a while to hunt good box sets.


I'm putting my box set together right now (books 1-3 of Daughter of the Wildings). Question: Are you going to strongly prefer 3-D cover images? Or is a flat image ok? I've got a flat image put together that I think works pretty well, but no idea how or where to get a 3-D image (especially fast and cheap). Also, I'm not planning to release it until within a week before the promo; if you decide to include me, can you reserve me a spot and I'll send you the link then?

Edit: I found a tutorial on using GIMP to make a 3-D box set cover; maybe I can mess around with that. http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2015/02/19/making-an-ebook-box-set-cover-in-gimp/

Thanks for all your hard work on these promos


----------



## Jim Johnson

I don't know what my final rankings were, but I had another 259 downloads, so I'm happy with that. Also got my first Brazil and first Italy readers, so go go global publishing!


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch

Around 150 downloads (edit: make that 190, even better) which sounds sorta low compared to the rest of you, but I'm happy with it considering it's a permafree gay sci-fi story and the audience for it is limited. Thanks, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've opened the Box Set entry form:

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

Link to the form and further instructions on the page.

Short instructions:

6-7 February
SF/F ONLY
Box sets must be 99c
Box set = collection of FULL LENGTH NOVELS

You may enter one single-author box set

PLUS

As many multi-author box sets as you like


----------



## RinG

Yay! Entered early this time, so I don't miss out!


----------



## spellscribe

Any idea yet what March will be? My debut will be 99c for two weeks, beginning Feb 25. I'd love to get in on this!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Holly A Hook

I just submitted too.  The box set I subbed will be 99 cents next month for all of Feb.  Thanks!


----------



## Ariel Sanders

thank you so much!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I have over 20 entries already. Most are single author, with just a few multi-author sets.

I'd love to get more multi-author entries, so if you're in one, make sure you enter the form. IT COSTS NOTHING so what is there to lose?

As for sets of novellas... hmmm. I made the rule about novels because I don't want people entering anthologies. If it's over 40k, it's officially a novel. I guess if most works are 30-ish it would also be OK, but please, this is not a promo for collections of short stories.

I want more multi-author sets. Phoenix?


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> As for sets of novellas... hmmm. I made the rule about novels because I don't want people entering anthologies. If it's over 40k, it's officially a novel. I guess if most works are 30-ish it would also be OK, but please, this is not a promo for collections of short stories.


I submitted a boxed set before I realized that you were only accepting novel-length books. The lengths of the three books in my boxed set are: 15,480 words (novelette), 21,888 words (novella) and 13,829 words (novelette). Would that be acceptable or not?


----------



## Antara Mann

Patty: off topic but I emailed you twice with my Fb email to include me in the FB group. You wrote in your email that you'l eventually include us in that group. How is it proceeding?


----------



## SonyaWrites

Mine isn't officially a "box set" but I was planning to re-do the cover art and start marketing it as such to see if it helps sales. However...it's novellas :/  7 books ranging from 16,000 to 28,000 words, plus one short story at 11,000 words.


----------



## jrwilson

I was also considering entering a set of novellas.  Any chance you could consider novella box sets, if they have a flat cover  (just like bookbub).


----------



## KDKinney

Marilyn Peake said:


> I submitted a boxed set before I realized that you were only accepting novel-length books. The lengths of the three books in my boxed set are: 15,480 words (novelette), 21,888 words (novella) and 13,829 words (novelette). Would that be acceptable or not?


I did the same thing. I was so excited for this, submitted as soon as I saw the email and then saw here that Patty wanted full length novels after the fact.

Mine has 4 parts. They increase in size. 11K, 17K, 20K, 40K

Not that Patty needs more work because she does a fantastic job and is so awesome to offer this for free, but could these shorter ones be included but just at the bottom in their own section?


----------



## Patty Jansen

I have not replied, because I haven't made a decision about this. I'm seeing what sort of entries I'm getting.

The idea for this promo came when talking to Mark Cooper, because we both have box sets of novels. Also the 99c 8-author, 8-volume promotional box set is quite a popular thing. I had no idea that so many people wrote collections or serials.

While I don't have a problem with the entries per se, I do have a slight issue with advertising to readers "Look, here is a selection of box sets for 99c. Half of them contain books you could also buy for 99c in the previous promos as single volumes!"

Part of me just doesn't feel that's right.

On the other hand, I really appreciate the promo efforts you are all putting in and absolutely hate saying no to people.

The jury is still out.


----------



## RinG

We've had box sets in previous 99c promos though, haven't we? I don't think people will have a problem, so long as the box sets are on a sale, and not just normally 99c?


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'll probably end up putting the shorter ones down the bottom.

About the FB group: I've sent the invites to people who requested them. Some people aren't getting them. Some people can't respond. I have no idea what to do about this.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Rinelle Grey said:


> We've had box sets in previous 99c promos though, haven't we? I don't think people will have a problem, so long as the box sets are on a sale, and not just normally 99c?


Of course, there are also boxed sets that are $0.99 for an extended period of time to draw people into a series, even though they could be priced much higher and probably will be so in the future. New boxed sets are sometimes priced at $0.99 in order to reach more readers.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> I'll probably end up putting the shorter ones down the bottom.


Thanks for considering this, Patty. Whatever you decide, I appreciate all the work you put into these promos. I've had some nice results from other promos you've run.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

This could be too radical, but you could make the group public for 24 hours, then just kick out the undesirables  If you only tell people via PM when its open, then quickly shut it again maybe it would work.

I don't know why people aren't getting invites. It could be that they aren't friends of Patty on Facebook, and messages are going into their OTHER folder at Facebook. I often miss messages on FB because of its bloody useless message system


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mark E. Cooper said:


> This could be too radical, but you could make the group public for 24 hours, then just kick out the undesirables  If you only tell people via PM when its open, then quickly shut it again maybe it would work.
> 
> I don't know why people aren't getting invites. It could be that they aren't friends of Patty on Facebook, and messages are going into their OTHER folder at Facebook. I often miss messages on FB because of its bloody useless message system


Facebook is pretty bloody useless like this anyway. I mean I don't really want to know people's daft hotmail addresses. I really don't.

Anyway, we must have thought the same thought, Mark. I was going to make the group "closed" instead of "secret" for a day after I send another message to promo participants. Then people can apply on that day, I'll approve them and then I change the setting again.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Kyra Halland said:


> Question: Are you going to strongly prefer 3-D cover images? Or is a flat image ok? I've got a flat image put together that I think works pretty well, but no idea how or where to get a 3-D image (especially fast and cheap).


I've got a flat image for my box set as well, is that alright? Does anyone know someone that can make one cheap? I've tried GIMP and I suck at it and don't really have the time to get better right now.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## MGalloway

Patty Jansen said:


> As for sets of novellas... hmmm. I made the rule about novels because I don't want people entering anthologies. If it's over 40k, it's officially a novel. I guess if most works are 30-ish it would also be OK, but please, this is not a promo for collections of short stories.


I have a question. I have a box set available, but the structure is unusual. The first book is a 29K short story collection, the second is a 36K novella, and the third is a 49K novel. I didn't originally intend to write a series, but it evolved into one over time. The structure does play into a larger theme in the series. Should I submit it as an entry or skip it?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Some answers:

3D vs flat covers: meh. Whatever suits you. I have no particular  preference.

The length issue: Submit it, unless it's a collection of short stories.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> Some answers:
> 
> 3D vs flat covers: meh. Whatever suits you. I have no particular preference.
> 
> The length issue: Submit it, unless it's a collection of short stories.


I submitted mine earlier (for my *Mutation Z Series, Books 1-3 Boxed Set*). Do you still have it or do I need to submit it again?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Marilyn Peake said:


> I submitted mine earlier (for my *Mutation Z Series, Books 1-3 Boxed Set*). Do you still have it or do I need to submit it again?


I have all the entries. As I said, I'm not going to put up the page until later. I probably have enough books now, but people are still downloading free books.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> I have all the entries. As I said, I'm not going to put up the page until later. I probably have enough books now, but people are still downloading free books.


Awesome! Thank you! I'm super-excited about this one (both as an author _and_ reader)!


----------



## Antara Mann

I do hope my editor will finish the book till the end of the month! If not, will participate in new promos. The bok si completely fresh.


----------



## Cactus Lady

Patty, I changed my mind about putting a Daughter of the Wildings box set in this promo. (I haven't entered it; just thinking out loud here.) I'm still going to do one, but I want to save it for when I release book 6 (the final book), and in the meantime the books are selling steadily at the regular price so I'm hesitant to suddenly offer the first 3 books for only 99 cents for all three.

I have another box set I'd like to do, three standalone novels on a similar theme, but two of them have been featured before, though one was a year ago. Not sure if you're going to want that, but I'm going to put it together anyway. Run it $2.99 until the promo weekend, down to 99 cents, then up to its regular price. I'll go ahead and submit it when it's ready, if you're still taking submissions, but if you want to pass on it this time, I understand.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Enter it. Anything that wasn't featured in the last promo is definitely fine.

I'll keep the form open until at least the 26th.


----------



## chrisanthropic

Thanks again Patty, I just submitted our box set.


----------



## crusoe

Aloha Patty! I wanted to say thanks again for organizing the giveaway last week. I gave away over 1,200 copies of my 1st in series and I gave you a little shoutout in my January update post here: http://myth.li/2016/01/welcome-to-january/

Thanks again


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've set the closing date at 26 January.

I'd love to get a couple more multi-author box sets. Phoenix?

I just got a submission for a diet book *scratches head*.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> I've set the closing date at 26 January.
> 
> I'd love to get a couple more multi-author box sets. Phoenix?
> 
> I just got a submission for a diet book *scratches head*.


I'm assuming all the boxed sets must be $0.99. Is that right? I'm in two multi-author boxed sets where the prices can't be changed right now (free and $2.99).


----------



## Athena Grayson

Two questions Patty:
I have a box set of the first three episodes of my series (Huntress of the Star Empire) at 99 cents. I featured the freebie last time (first episode only). Should I sit this one out?
Second - I'm in a multi-author paranormal Christmas box set that we could lower the price to 99 cents on. Is it too outside the bounds?

Thanks,
Athena


----------



## Cactus Lady

working on mine, got the files put together and just need to make the ebook. also figured out how to make a 3D cover


----------



## Patty Jansen

Yup. I've changed over the front page of the site to the new promo. I'm not done yet, with quite a few box sets still to be entered, but have a look at http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

Do you have any SF/F box sets that would look good on the page? Enter now.

I would love to get a few more of the big multi-author ones. It costs NOTHING to enter, and all I'm asking is for you to use your social media footprint to advertise the sale. Use your mailing list, share the post on Facebook, Retweet the tweets about the promo or use other things. There will be an image, which you can put on Pinterest or Instagram. You can make a blog post or post on a forum where you're active. Whatever suits you.


----------



## GwynnEWhite

Hi Patty, I tried to register for March but the subscribe button didn't work.


----------



## Patty Jansen

GwynnEWhite said:


> Hi Patty, I tried to register for March but the subscribe button didn't work.


The form for March is not open and won't be until after the current promo. I will email you. You were in a previous promo, so you will get the email.

I'm not sure where you're trying to subscribe, but I'm pretty sure it's not necessary.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> Yup. I've changed over the front page of the site to the new promo. I'm not done yet, with quite a few box sets still to be entered, but have a look at http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


Oh, wow, all those box sets look fantastic! Nice job as usual setting this up. Thanks, Patty!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so that page looks AWESOME!


----------



## GwynnEWhite

Patty Jansen said:


> The form for March is not open and won't be until after the current promo. I will email you. You were in a previous promo, so you will get the email.
> 
> I'm not sure where you're trying to subscribe, but I'm pretty sure it's not necessary.


Thank you! Just shows how keen I am!


----------



## Cactus Lady

ok, I have a question on publishing box sets, since I assume people checking this thread right now have done it. When you're filling out the book information on KDP, do you put (Box Set) in the title? Or does that go in the subtitle? Halp!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Kyra Halland said:


> ok, I have a question on publishing box sets, since I assume people checking this thread right now have done it. When you're filling out the book information on KDP, do you put (Box Set) in the title? Or does that go in the subtitle? Halp!


It depends on what your title is I should think. Mine is: Merkiaari Wars Series: Books 1-3


----------



## Cactus Lady

Mark E. Cooper said:


> It depends on what your title is I should think. Mine is: Merkiaari Wars Series: Books 1-3


thanks, I think I'm getting it figured out. The box set is called Love & Magic; I'm adding a subtitle to the cover image, 3 Novels of Fantasy Adventure, and Romance. So I can put that as the subtitle, I guess. I'm wondering if I can put the title as Love & Magic (Box Set) if "Box Set" isn't actually on the cover.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Kyra Halland said:


> ok, I have a question on publishing box sets, since I assume people checking this thread right now have done it. When you're filling out the book information on KDP, do you put (Box Set) in the title? Or does that go in the subtitle? Halp!


I usually put something that indicates what it is. I avoid the word "box set" because I find it really... weird. I'd never heard of the term since coming to the KB. I figure that if I'd never heard it before, there were probably lots of other people in that predicament.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Kyra Halland said:


> thanks, I think I'm getting it figured out. The box set is called Love & Magic; I'm adding a subtitle to the cover image, 3 Novels of Fantasy Adventure, and Romance. So I can put that as the subtitle, I guess. I'm wondering if I can put the title as Love & Magic (Box Set) if "Box Set" isn't actually on the cover.


The Quest box in my sig is: Quest: Eight Novels of Fantasy, Myth, and Magic


----------



## Cactus Lady

Thanks, Patty and Mark. I just went with Love and Magic: Three Novels of Fantasy, Adventure, and Romance. That with the nifty 3D box set cover image I made  (thanks to instructions on Indies Unlimited) should get it across that it's a set of three novels.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The page is starting to look amazing! I'm very excited about this month's promo. 

There are seven books still on my list to be entered, and the form remains open until Tuesday.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Patty Jansen said:


> The page is starting to look amazing! I'm very excited about this month's promo.
> 
> There are seven books still on my list to be entered, and the form remains open until Tuesday.


It *does* look amazing, Patty -- thanks!


----------



## jrwilson

Beautiful page!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Email to participants going out tomorrow!

I know I said last week, but I realised I had an extra week because of how the days fall in the month. I don't want to send people their stuff too early, because if they're anything like me, they'll forget about it.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> Email to participants going out tomorrow!
> 
> I know I said last week, but I realised I had an extra week because of how the days fall in the month. I don't want to send people their stuff too early, because if they're anything like me, they'll forget about it.


Forget about what, is something happening?


----------



## Steve Vernon

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Forget about what, is something happening?


Refire that single solitary synapse of yours, Mark.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Email has been sent to all participants!

J Armitage and Lisa Smeaton:

Your email hard-bounced. Please DM me.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion

How far in advance are people dropping their box set prices to make sure they're 99 cents by the 6th?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Augusta Blythe said:


> How far in advance are people dropping their box set prices to make sure they're 99 cents by the 6th?


I usually do mine the day before in case of delays.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I usually do mine the day before in case of delays.


Thanks, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## ChickenWrangler

Just sent an email. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Cactus Lady

Augusta Blythe said:


> How far in advance are people dropping their box set prices to make sure they're 99 cents by the 6th?


I just dropped mine because it was just sitting there not doing anything anyway.

...And I thought I already had some sales, but it's just that person who's been going through and buying my books and returning them right away.   I'm really looking forward to this promo because January was awful and so far this month is even worse.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Augusta Blythe said:


> How far in advance are people dropping their box set prices to make sure they're 99 cents by the 6th?


My box set isn't in KU, so I'm keeping the $0.99 price at least until I publish the last book in the series next week and decide where to go with prices after that. It's been $0.99 for awhile now, as I've been taking part in a number of multi-author promotions. Patty's is one of the best promotions around, so I'm thrilled to be a part of this.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I dropped my price at the end of January, and will keep it there until the new book goes live on 23 February.


----------



## Patty Jansen

ChickenWrangler said:


> Just sent an email. Thanks for doing this!


Not sure what you mean by this.

If you mean you've been to the site and entered your email in the form, you're good and you will get notified when the next form goes up. Otherwise, that's what you need to do: go to the "for authors" page and enter your email at the bottom. Hit subscribe.

This is the only way I take expressions of interest.


----------



## jrwilson

I dropped my price a few days ago.  Sometimes it takes awhile.  I didn't want to leave it to the last minute.


----------



## ChickenWrangler

Patty Jansen said:


> Not sure what you mean by this.
> 
> If you mean you've been to the site and entered your email in the form, you're good and you will get notified when the next form goes up. Otherwise, that's what you need to do: go to the "for authors" page and enter your email at the bottom. Hit subscribe.
> 
> This is the only way I take expressions of interest.


Hi Patty, that's just what I did. Thanks for checking on it.


----------



## RinG

I dropped mine at the end of January, mostly because I was in another promo on the 2nd. Good to give it a few days just in case.

Looking forward to the promo. Thanks for organising it Patty!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Dropped mine today. I have ENT lined up for the day after


----------



## martyns

I've just signed up!

Sounds like a great idea! Thanks for doing this Patty. My first book has been perma-free for a bit, could do with a nice boost of downloads though!


----------



## Athena Grayson

Patty, I got the email and I'm prepping my newsletter, but I can't seem to crib the proper logo from yours. I right-click on the February graphic and get January's instead. Can someone double-check for me? Thanks!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Dropped mine today. I have ENT lined up for the day after


Nice! Soon as I read this, I made sure this was one of the box sets I purchased.


----------



## JVRudnick

Patty...if you have any canx, then I'd like to put in my own BoxSet....dunno if that's still feasible....but in case, I'd be in!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I thought I'd start posting the links to our Facebook pages and Twitter feeds where we posted announcements about Patty's promo, so that we can like and share each others' announcements. Here's mine:

Facebook Author Page: https://www.facebook.com/Marilyn-Peake-Author-1649249058685297/

Twitter: https://twitter.com/marilynpeake


----------



## Athena Grayson

Oh, thank you, Marilyn! I cribbed the box set graphic from your post and will be able to put it into my newsletter!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Athena Grayson said:


> Oh, thank you, Marilyn! I cribbed the box set graphic from your post and will be able to put it into my newsletter!


Excellent! I'm glad that helped.


----------



## 69959

I lowered my price yesterday and have already seen a bump in sales.


----------



## Holly A Hook

I have my email set to go out at noon tomorrow to about 2700 subscribers.  I'll probably also do a FB ad to get to those who don't open the email.


----------



## Athena Grayson

Just hit "send" on my mailing list to catch the early birds looking for weekend reads, and posted on facebook here: https://business.facebook.com/athenagrayson/photos/a.294296897255861.76543.294214277264123/1139294626089413/?type=3&theater


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'm seeing a lot of hits already come in. In some parts of the world it's already the 6th 

I've got the promo email to go out to the growing list of promo subscribers this afternoon. I often get emails from time-zone-confused people. Officially, the promo runs on Amazon time (for people using Amazon-related features like free days or countdowns) but in reality, a lot of activity happens on the on and off ramps.

ETA: we have almost 700 clicks on links today, and the promo hasn't even started.


----------



## KDKinney

Patty Jansen said:


> I'm seeing a lot of hits already come in. In some parts of the world it's already the 6th
> 
> I've got the promo email to go out to the growing list of promo subscribers this afternoon. I often get emails from time-zone-confused people. Officially, the promo runs on Amazon time (for people using Amazon-related features like free days or countdowns) but in reality, a lot of activity happens on the on and off ramps.
> 
> ETA: we have almost 700 clicks on links today, and the promo hasn't even started.


Perhaps this is a sign that great things are about to happen. I've already seen an upswing today.  I'm kind of excited. Thank you for all the hard work, Patty!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Patty Jansen said:


> Email has been sent to all participants!
> 
> J Armitage and Lisa Smeaton:
> 
> Your email hard-bounced. Please DM me.


Done.

It's so odd seeing my real name. lol. (No worries--it's not super secret.)


----------



## Patty Jansen

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> Done.
> 
> It's so odd seeing my real name. lol. (No worries--it's not super secret.)


I'm awfully sorry. I probably *should* have known it was you, but we have over 280 promo authors now, and... *mindblank*


----------



## Patty Jansen

We've already had 63 sales reported.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Dropped mine today. I have ENT lined up for the day after


I have an ENT running today. 

I've been a little more active on Twitter (not that twitter actually does much but hey...you never know.)

I sent out my newsletter today--my list gets more opens nearing during the week. (I just gave them a heads up that the sale doesn't actually start until tomorrow)

Blog with go live tomorrow. And I'll do a bunch of facebook like/sharing if people remember to post their links here.

Here's the pre-show facebook post if anyone wants to like or share.

https://www.facebook.com/283994288284284/photos/a.284002338283479.94359.283994288284284/1257836880900015/?type=3&theater

Here's my twitter page:

https://twitter.com/Lisa_Blackwood?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


----------



## Cactus Lady

I'm seeing some sales already too. After the last week or so, with a serial returner going through my catalogue, I really needed some blips on my graph that are for real.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Kyra Halland said:


> I'm seeing some sales already too. After the last week or so, with a serial returner going through my catalogue, I really needed some blips on my graph that are for real.


That's awesome!

We're up to 92 sales.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Kyra Halland said:


> I'm seeing some sales already too. After the last week or so, with a serial returner going through my catalogue, I really needed some blips on my graph that are for real.


Btw, I just grabbed a copy of your box set. Love and Magic. Looks like my kind of reading.


----------



## Cactus Lady

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> Btw, I just grabbed a copy of your box set. Love and Magic. Looks like my kind of reading.


Oh, yay! Thank you  Yours looks pretty awesome, too. Definitely checking it out 

Which leads me to wonder how many of these initial sales are us who are participating looking at the page to make sure our books are there and going, Oooh, that looks good, and that one, and that one *click click click* (cause this isn't the first one I've bought)


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Emailed my mailing list, I'm going to wait a little while before updating Facebook and Twitter. I've already seen about 16 downloads of the set, not sure if it's from the promo or from the price drop though.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Kristine McKinley said:


> Emailed my mailing list, I'm going to wait a little while before updating Facebook and Twitter. I've already seen about 16 downloads of the set, not sure if it's from the promo or from the price drop though.


Which is yours?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

My newletters all go together at 4pm GMT, ready for the morning at USAland


----------



## Al K. Line

Woke up to a nice big handful of sales - me thinks this is going to be a good weekend


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Kyra Halland said:


> Which leads me to wonder how many of these initial sales are us who are participating looking at the page to make sure our books are there and going, Oooh, that looks good, and that one, and that one *click click click* (cause this isn't the first one I've bought)


lol. I know. I keep clicking and reading blurbs. My TBR pile is already massive....sighs. I'm going to need a third device soon.


----------



## C. Gockel

Here are my linkies:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/457132051148246/?type=3&theater

Tumblr: http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/post/138790624335/box-sets-on-sale-look-at-all-the-pretty-box-sets

GooglePlus: https://plus.google.com/104449663289091440438/posts/RaRR8Ap4yd9

I retweeted Marilyn Peake's Tweet ... 'cause retweeting is about all I can do over there.


----------



## C. Gockel

If everyone shares their social media links (even if it is a share of someone else's post!) we can all go through like and comment on the posts and really mess with Facebooks algos.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Patty Jansen said:


> Which is yours?


Cassandra Logan. I've retweeted and shared on Facebook this morning.


----------



## Victoria J

here are my links

twitter: https://twitter.com/victoriascribe

Facebook: [URL=https://www.facebook]https://www.facebook.com/vajeffrey/[/url]

G+: https://plus.google.com/114919842951726783947/posts?hl=en


----------



## Cactus Lady

Here's my Facebook post:

https://www.facebook.com/KyraHalland/posts/1032645046758701


----------



## Al K. Line

Pinned mine to my FB page: https://www.facebook.com/authoralkline/


----------



## jrwilson

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1554406818216845&id=1493099857680875

I shared Lisa's post.


----------



## Cactus Lady

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> lol. I know. I keep clicking and reading blurbs. My TBR pile is already massive....sighs. I'm going to need a third device soon.


I know. I think I need to clone myself so I can read everything on my TBR list.


----------



## 69959

Here is my FB post: https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/photos/a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247/960381350715400/?type=3&theater


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

I've liked and shared the links posted here.


----------



## geronl

Even though I am not participating this time I posted it on Facebook and Twitter


----------



## Patty Jansen

geronl said:


> Even though I am not participating this time I posted it on Facebook and Twitter


Thank you!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Wow, this is astonishing we're up to 940 sales for everyone. There are 45 books in the promo.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

73 Of those are mine


----------



## C. Gockel

I have a new Facebook post up (new picture, created by the wonderful Christine Pope! I love Patty's picture, but if you switch up the pictures you show friends/family/fans you help maintain interest.)

You can reblog/like Christine's post here:
https://www.facebook.com/ChristinePopeAuthor/photos/a.303321656379848.75176.296874103691270/1099578736754132/?type=3&theater
And my post: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/457479647780153/?type=3&theater

Also, created a post without text for Tumblr:
http://cgockel.tumblr.com/post/138860061513/mythic-just-a-whole-bunch-of-fantasy-and-sci-fi

And GooglePlayed it: http://cgockel.tumblr.com/post/138860061513/mythic-just-a-whole-bunch-of-fantasy-and-sci-fi

Please share!


----------



## jrwilson

27 sales for me between yesterday and today.  Big smile.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Updated sales figures in the header.

This thing is going beyond my wildest imagination.

Yes, we will do a box set sale again, maybe somewhere towards the end of the year, when... [insert nefarious plan by yours truly about finally publishing a followup to my best-selling series]

Anyway, we have a good few hours still to go.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I meant to share the link earlier (just to be supportive, none of my books are included) but this weekend has been crazy. Just got to it this afternoon; posted on FB, retweeted a Tweet, shared a G+ post. There are hours left, so maybe I'll reach enough people to generate a sale or two.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Crenel said:


> I meant to share the link earlier (just to be supportive, none of my books are included) but this weekend has been crazy. Just got to it this afternoon; posted on FB, retweeted a Tweet, shared a G+ post. There are hours left, so maybe I'll reach enough people to generate a sale or two.


Thank you!


----------



## Holly A Hook

Thanks for doing this promo, Patty!

I had 70 sales for my box set.  I did, however, let my whole mailing list know about my discounted box set for the first time this weekend.  I directed them to the promo page where they'd see all the other sets as well, so I hope that some of them picked up some of the other sets.  I'm not sure how my FB ad for the sale helped, but it did get 37 clicks over the weekend.  (I targeted it only to those on my list who might not have opened the email.)


----------



## Athena Grayson

I had 28 sales for my 99-cent special! I'm very pleased at the little bump I got. Hopefully, some of those reads will come with (generally positive, or at least creative and interesting) reviews. I'm raising the price on the set again so that I could possibly qualify in a few months for a BB when I drop it to 99 cents or free (whatever BB will throw my way).

I'm still at the point where every single sale is a treasured little shot of glee. 28 of them causes me to hyperventilate.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I had 68 sales on my box set, very happy with the results. I also had a new book published during the promo, but I'm going to attribute all those sales to Patty.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion

Thanks for organizing, Patty. Great promo!


----------



## C. Gockel

Thank you for organizing this once again Patty!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I had 47 sales of my boxed set, and also saw an increase in sales of the other books in the series that come after those in the boxed set. Thank you so much for organizing this, Patty!



Patty Jansen said:


> Yes, we will do a box set sale again, maybe somewhere towards the end of the year, when... [insert nefarious plan by yours truly about finally publishing a followup to my best-selling series]


Awesome! The sooner the better.  I'll soon be publishing two more box sets in the same series.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

THE BIG RED M! This is the graph covering Patty's box promo, the next day, and then the ENT


----------



## RinG

I had a really nice bump, can't remember exact numbers, but 100 or so sales, and 2 new reviews. Nice.


----------



## Antara Mann

Mark E. Cooper said:


> THE BIG RED M! This is the graph covering Patty's box promo, the next day, and then the ENT


A Big M, Mark


----------



## 69959

I echo the thanks, Patty. My box set had about 70 sales in the time it was priced at 99c.


----------



## Cactus Lady

I had 50 sales  I did run an ad with SweetFreeBooks on Saturday, which probably accounts for some of them, but I'd say at least 30-35 of the sales came through Patty's promo.

Thanks, Patty, for all your hard work in putting this together!


----------



## Patty Jansen

That was an awesome promo!

Before we move on to the next one, let me just say thanks to all participants of the past promo and all previous promos.

I know that at the time of the promo thing can get a bit stressful. I have a list of 80 books that have to go on the website, a deadline for a book and people emailing me equivalents of "Where is my book? Huh? Huh?"
I have to make shortlinks for each book, and then of course, five minutes after I've done that, the writer emails me and says "I changed my mind. I want to have a different book in the promo." And I gnash my teeth and go OK, and then the same writer does the same thing the next month, and I'm trying very hard to bite my tongue and not to say something snarky that, as you know, I'm very capable of doing. "Nice" is not a descriptor you will find in my epitaph. I'm sorry if I have said something that sounded snarky. Actually, take out the word "if". I'm sorry.

But I suck it up, put a sock in it and put up the page, and then on promo day, all these wonderful people start doing wonderful things. I just site there and watch this thing unfold on my Twitter and Facebook feed. I watch links coming in from sites I've never heard of. And people are so genuinely generous with their time that it blows me away.

It's so easy, when you're doing this kind of promo, to be judgemental because someone isn't big enough, doesn't even have a mailing list and their Facebook account consists of pictures of their latest trip to the zoo with their family. Some people don't have very good websites or their books just scrape into the promo's requirements. But you never know the true depth of a person's connections and their willingness to help.

I try to do this:

- Make it clear to authors how the promos work.
- I send an email to the promo author list when a form is up to sign up. This is always after the previous promo has ended.
- Send out thank you emails after each promo
- Put the books on a clean, uncluttered page that's dedicated to the promo so it's easy for people to click and buy
- Disclose that I'm using affiliate tags

I try not to do this:

- Exclude people, unless their book really, really doesn't fit in the requirements (like it's not even SFF or it's too short).
- Regarding the quality thing, I've only straight-out rejected a handful of books over the six months, which very obviously hadn't been edited or had really crappy pixelated covers. I don't think any of those were active KB members.
- Place people's books according to what I *think* their contributions will be, because I have been proven wrong about 100 times.
- Check up on people to see whether they actually did the promo they said they would.

A promo like this needs a few things:

- a page full of books
- a few heavy hitters with big mailing lists
- a few Facebook group serial posters
- a Google+ enthusiast
- a Reddit person
- a mobilereads forum person

If you can provide me with just one of those things, awesome. If your social contacts are limited, your mailing list is small (but you're willing to post anyway), and you have a nice book with a nice cover, you're welcome, because your book is going to look nice on the page.

This was a very long-winded way of saying:

THANK YOU ALL!!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> That was an awesome promo!
> 
> Before we move on to the next one, let me just say thanks to all participants of the past promo and all previous promos.
> 
> I know that at the time of the promo thing can get a bit stressful. I have a list of 80 books that have to go on the website, a deadline for a book and people emailing me equivalents of "Where is my book? Huh? Huh?"
> I have to make shortlinks for each book, and then of course, five minutes after I've done that, the writer emails me and says "I changed my mind. I want to have a different book in the promo." And I gnash my teeth and go OK, and then the same writer does the same thing the next month, and I'm trying very hard to bite my tongue and not to say something snarky that, as you know, I'm very capable of doing. "Nice" is not a descriptor you will find in my epitaph. I'm sorry if I have said something that sounded snarky. Actually, take out the word "if". I'm sorry.
> 
> But I suck it up, put a sock in it and put up the page, and then on promo day, all these wonderful people start doing wonderful things. I just site there and watch this thing unfold on my Twitter and Facebook feed. I watch links coming in from sites I've never heard of. And people are so genuinely generous with their time that it blows me away.
> 
> It's so easy, when you're doing this kind of promo, to be judgemental because someone isn't big enough, doesn't even have a mailing list and their Facebook account consists of pictures of their latest trip to the zoo with their family. Some people don't have very good websites or their books just scrape into the promo's requirements. But you never know the true depth of a person's connections and their willingness to help.
> 
> I try to do this:
> 
> - Make it clear to authors how the promos work.
> - I send an email to the promo author list when a form is up to sign up. This is always after the previous promo has ended.
> - Send out thank you emails after each promo
> - Put the books on a clean, uncluttered page that's dedicated to the promo so it's easy for people to click and buy
> - Disclose that I'm using affiliate tags
> 
> I try not to do this:
> 
> - Exclude people, unless their book really, really doesn't fit in the requirements (like it's not even SFF or it's too short).
> - Regarding the quality thing, I've only straight-out rejected a handful of books over the six months, which very obviously hadn't been edited or had really crappy pixelated covers. I don't think any of those were active KB members.
> - Place people's books according to what I *think* their contributions will be, because I have been proven wrong about 100 times.
> - Check up on people to see whether they actually did the promo they said they would.
> 
> A promo like this needs a few things:
> 
> - a page full of books
> - a few heavy hitters with big mailing lists
> - a few Facebook group serial posters
> - a Google+ enthusiast
> - a Reddit person
> - a mobilereads forum person
> 
> If you can provide me with just one of those things, awesome. If your social contacts are limited, your mailing list is small (but you're willing to post anyway), and you have a nice book with a nice cover, you're welcome, because your book is going to look nice on the page.
> 
> This was a very long-winded way of saying:
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!


That was a beautiful post, Patty. And just so you know, your snark is always funny, never mean, and it's appreciated. So is the polite, friendly and enthusiastic way you run your promos and treat authors. I recently realized that I'm in so many promotions, I'm going to have to scale back, so that I don't overwhelm my newsletter subscribers; but I'm sticking with yours because it's one of the best.


----------



## RuthNestvold

It was a great promo. Thanks so much for doing these things, Patty!


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Your promos are some of the best I've ever been apart of, if not the best. I'm so glad that you're willing to include Sci-Fi Romance in your lists and I think you're doing an amazing job.


----------



## GwynnEWhite

I a


Kristine McKinley said:


> Your promos are some of the best I've ever been apart of, if not the best. I'm so glad that you're willing to include Sci-Fi Romance in your lists and I think you're doing an amazing job.


I agree. They are more effective than most advertising.


----------



## Athena Grayson

I like to send them to my newsletter because they're more like, "Hey, this person I know collected these books we might like, let's go shopping!" It feels personal.


----------



## George Saoulidis

Can I join this? The link is broken on the 1st post, not sure what to do to get in on the next one.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Athena Grayson said:


> I like to send them to my newsletter because they're more like, "Hey, this person I know collected these books we might like, let's go shopping!" It feels personal.


I love announcing these promotions to my newsletter subscribers. I sometimes hear back from subscribers, thanking me for sharing information with them about so many discounted books. Makes me feel happy.


----------



## Patty Jansen

George Saoulidis said:


> Can I join this? The link is broken on the 1st post, not sure what to do to get in on the next one.


Not broken for me. Could be a temporary thing.

Alternatively, go to my blog (http://pattyjansen.com/blog/) and click "promotions" at the top. Then click the "for authors" tab.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Athena Grayson said:


> I like to send them to my newsletter because they're more like, "Hey, this person I know collected these books we might like, let's go shopping!" It feels personal.


This is exactly what I'm trying to aim for: that feeling of authenticity. We can go all out on spam-barfing on all social media, but that's why I ask people to post in places where they hang out, rather than to crosspost to places where they never come, or schlepp rafflecopters where you'v never entered one yourself. It's about authenticity.


----------



## George Saoulidis

Patty Jansen said:


> Not broken for me. Could be a temporary thing.
> 
> Alternatively, go to my blog (http://pattyjansen.com/blog/) and click "promotions" at the top. Then click the "for authors" tab.


Found it. Ok, when we are ready to go I'm in.


----------



## Eric T Knight

This is really awesome, Patty. Once again you prove that indie writers are the coolest people around! I'm signed up for March and all ready to promote!


----------



## Patty Jansen

The March form is open.

I've done something a little bit different, because I was seeing the same books over and over, and we have over 900 dedicated subscribers to the promo's own mailing list now, and I want to respect those peeps by not showing them the same books over and over.

You can enter up to two books:

Book 1 must be in Select. We're going for borrows.
Book 2 must be free on Kobo.

I'm doing 2 because I like Kobo and not everyone reads on Amazon. I'll have links to free Kobo apps on the page. Everyone should have a Kobo app on their tablet or phone.

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


----------



## Megan Crewe

This is the first one I've had a book that qualifies (and that I control) for--just signed up, excited to be a part of this.    Thanks for continuing to organize these, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Megan Crewe said:


> This is the first one I've had a book that qualifies (and that I control) for--just signed up, excited to be a part of this.  Thanks for continuing to organize these, Patty!


OMG this is so cool!


----------



## Abderian

Thanks, Patty. This is the first time I have a book that qualifies.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Thanks so much, Patty! Signed up with my first in series in KU. Looking forward to supporting the promo!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> The March form is open.
> 
> I've done something a little bit different, because I was seeing the same books over and over, and we have over 900 dedicated subscribers to the promo's own mailing list now, and I want to respect those peeps by not showing them the same books over and over.
> 
> You can enter up to two books:
> 
> Book 1 must be in Select. We're going for borrows.
> Book 2 must be free on Kobo.
> 
> I'm doing 2 because I like Kobo and not everyone reads on Amazon. I'll have links to free Kobo apps on the page. Everyone should have a Kobo app on their tablet or phone.
> 
> http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


Woot! Woot! Just signed up with two books. Squeee! So excited to be part of your first two-book promotion!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Gosh, the form shows 60 responses. I haven't opened the responses yet because aaargh what the hell have they done to Google Forms! I do not like this new layout! 

Actually, that's wrong, I like the layout, but I don' t like the way it handles results.


----------



## suliabryon

I assume if my book is a pre-order until March 29th, I would not qualify for this?


----------



## Incognita

I just signed up -- thanks so much for offering these awesome opportunities! My Kobo book has an awesome new Ravven cover that isn't showing on the site yet, but it should be live by tomorrow (I hope).


----------



## UnicornEmily

Thank you so much, Patty!  I'm so excited to finally have a book I can put in this!


----------



## Patty Jansen

If this sort of thing does well, then we'll be doing more of it. So far, after having put up a baby-page with a mere handful of books (working on mK?), the Kobo links are the most-clicked. I'm putting links to the free Kobo apps, because everyone needs a Kobo app on their tablet, and a *drool* Kobo Glo I really want.


----------



## RinG

Are we promoting both sales together, or will they be separate?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Rinelle Grey said:


> Are we promoting both sales together, or will they be separate?


The new page is up. It's together.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mark E. Cooper said:


> The new page is up. It's together.


This is where it gets awesome: people answering my questions for me while my internet is being stupid. Yup. Together. It will be one page. A massive page. The quality of the entries blows me away this month.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

I was going to sign up for this but realised you're not looking for permafrees. No matter. I'll try again another time.

Good luck, everyone. Hope the promo goes well.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Nanny Ogg said:


> I was going to sign up for this but realised you're not looking for permafrees. No matter. I'll try again another time.
> 
> Good luck, everyone. Hope the promo goes well.


Each promo is different. We'll do another free one in April.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

That's great, Patty. I'll be sure to look out for it!


----------



## crusoe

I'm in!

Just added The Island on the Edge of Forever, the companion book to The Truth Beyond the Sky. It's been on KU since late December, and it's been going pretty well.

Thanks again, Patty, for organizing these!


----------



## Matthew Eliot

Thank you for this, Patty. It's the first time I qualify, and I've submitted book I in my series, _IMPACT: A Post-Apocalyptic Tale_ ($0.99, in Select).


----------



## Matthew Stott

Ah, I'm back in for this one after not qualifying for the last.


----------



## Patty Jansen

YIKES!

Over 80 entries! I have to make links to something like 140 books. I might close this soon. I'm supposed to be writing 3 books in 6 months.


----------



## Eric T Knight

Patty Jansen said:


> YIKES!
> 
> Over 80 entries! I have to make links to something like 140 books. I might close this soon. I'm supposed to be writing 3 books in 6 months.


I sure appreciate this, Patty. If there is anything I can do to help, I'd be glad to. I used to be a high school English teacher. Maybe I could help with some editing on those books, free up some of your time?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Eric T Knight said:


> I sure appreciate this, Patty. If there is anything I can do to help, I'd be glad to. I used to be a high school English teacher. Maybe I could help with some editing on those books, free up some of your time?


Thanks, but I long since gave up editing my own books. I don't have time for that. The moment the draft is finished, off to the editor it goes! Sent one yesterday, in fact.

I'm thinking of, when this gets too big, paying my daughter to perform some stuff. She studies applied finance and is good with spreadsheets. The downside is I'll have to pay her more than the $25 an hour she gets at her bakery job.

Also, I'm working on a devious plan as to what's going to happen when we break the 2000-subscriber limit on Mailchimp (about halfway there at the moment) and I'll have to fork out. The promo doesn't cost me much at the moment, but the success of this thing has been kinda mindboggling.


----------



## crusoe

Patty Jansen said:


> Also, I'm working on a devious plan as to what's going to happen when we break the 2000-subscriber limit on Mailchimp (about halfway there at the moment) and I'll have to fork out. The promo doesn't cost me much at the moment, but the success of this thing has been kinda mindboggling.


Sounds like a good problem to have. I mean, there are certainly worse problems


----------



## RinG

All on one page makes it nice and simple.  

I submitted a KU book. Don't have anything on Kobo at the moment. Looking forward to the promo. The box set one was awesome!


----------



## 69959

Thanks again for all your hard work, Patty!


----------



## suliabryon

I REALLY want to do this, but my book (KU) is in pre-order until the end of March...does that mean I don't qualify?


----------



## Patty Jansen

suliabryon said:


> I REALLY want to do this, but my book (KU) is in pre-order until the end of March...does that mean I don't qualify?


No pre-orders, no. There will be other promos.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

Signed up! Thanks a million, Patty, for your hard work & initiative & the general awesomeness you're gathering in your promos.

This is one of the most powerful motivators for me lately, to write more & faster so I can have fresh material for your promos.


----------



## Abderian

Should we be able to see our books if you've received them, Patty? I sent mine a while ago but it doesn't appear on the page.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Abderian said:


> Should we be able to see our books if you've received them, Patty? I sent mine a while ago but it doesn't appear on the page.


Define "quite a while".

I opened the form barely 48 hours ago. I've got over 80 flippin entries to get through.

Patience, grashopper.


----------



## G.

Well, Patty answered just as I was posting, but to add to her reply, she posted on FB that she had about a third of the books on the page. Mine, the second book in the series in my sig, isn't up yet either.


----------



## spellscribe

Patty Jansen said:


> Define "quite a while".
> 
> I opened the form barely 48 hours ago. I've got over 80 flippin entries to get through.
> 
> Patience, grashopper.


Actually... I'd meant to ask, should we get a confirmation email after submitting and if not, at what point do we start to worry? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Patty Jansen

spellscribe said:


> Actually... I'd meant to ask, should we get a confirmation email after submitting and if not, at what point do we start to worry?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


The form is not that sophisticated, unfortunately. It does tell you that the entry has been received, but no email.

I tend to make the page live when I have a few rows of things on there, and then keep adding to it. It's better than having the superseded promo stuff on the front page.

I will post here when it's finished. You will get an email that the promo is ready and that your book is in and to check everything. Usually a week or so before the promo.

That's when you can ask about it.


----------



## Abderian

Patty Jansen said:


> Define "quite a while".
> 
> I opened the form barely 48 hours ago. I've got over 80 flippin entries to get through.
> 
> Patience, grashopper.


  Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## spellscribe

Perfect! Thanks  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Patty Jansen

Sorry, peeps, I closed the form. I've got 113 entries and about half of these people entered two books. I need to have this up and ready by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

Patty Jansen said:


> Sorry, peeps, I closed the form. I've got 113 entries and about half of these people entered two books. I need to have this up and ready by the end of the weekend.


Understandable.  Thank you so much for your hard work, Patty!


----------



## TromboneAl

I'm putting together my Newsletter for March 5. Do you have a graphic yet for this promo? Thanks.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

TromboneAl said:


> I'm putting together my Newsletter for March 5. Do you have a graphic yet for this promo? Thanks.


There's one in the promo group https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1031862890212547&set=p.1031862890212547&type=3&theater


----------



## TromboneAl

I threw this together, and anyone's welcome to use it:








​


----------



## Patty Jansen

Patience, grasshoppers!

Everyone will get an email that contains the main graphic and a confirmation by the end of the coming weekend. I still have about 20 books to be put up.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

TromboneAl said:


> I threw this together, and anyone's welcome to use it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Not all the books are in this graphic. Since every author is contributing their time to reach people on their mailing lists, Twitter feeds, etc., I think a graphic with only a small selection of the books defeats the purpose of reaching a wide audience. How do you choose which book covers go into the graphic?


----------



## RinG

Hmm, I thought I was in the facebook group, but it appears not. Can I get an invite?

Also, just wanted to confirm the dates (writing up a schedule, as things are getting hectic and I don't want to forget anything!), it's the 5th and 6th, isn't it?


----------



## Megan Crewe

I'd appreciate an invite to the Facebook group too, from anyone already in! (I'm on Facebook under the same name as here.) If it needs to be by email: [email protected]


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Megan Crewe said:


> I'd appreciate an invite to the Facebook group too, from anyone already in! (I'm on Facebook under the same name as here.) If it needs to be by email: [email protected]


Done


----------



## Megan Crewe

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Done


Thank you!


----------



## RinG

Can I get an invite too please Mark? My post was on the previous page.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Rinelle Grey said:


> Hmm, I thought I was in the facebook group, but it appears not. Can I get an invite?
> 
> Also, just wanted to confirm the dates (writing up a schedule, as things are getting hectic and I don't want to forget anything!), it's the 5th and 6th, isn't it?


I'll need an email addy that Facebook recognises to invite.


----------



## RinG

[edited to remove email address]

Thanks!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Rinelle Grey said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


Done


----------



## Patty Jansen

Er Mark, can you actually do this? I need to approve this as group admin and I haven't appointed anyone. Maybe I should, but this silly invitations system doesn't work a lot of the time, so I usually make the group "closed" so that you can see it and apply immediately after a promo.

Why don't I keep it "closed" all the time? Because I don't have the time to sort out who's a promo member and who's a random just applying for any old group in order to spew spam. There's a LOT of that going on FB.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Rinelle, you *have* been sent an invite. I can see it. I did it when you first asked for it. I've just re-sent it. You must actually read that email address and respond to it there. I have a lot of peeps who have wanted an invite and have not reacted. The email address that you gave me, that's where the invite will have been sent.


----------



## Megan Crewe

FYI, I did receive an email inviting me to join the group from Mark earlier today, but when I clicked on the button to join, it said I needed to wait to be approved before I could actually access the group.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Megan Crewe said:


> FYI, I did receive an email inviting me to join the group from Mark earlier today, but when I clicked on the button to join, it said I needed to wait to be approved before I could actually access the group.


OK I've approved it now. It's quite early here and there is no coffee in the house yet.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> Er Mark, can you actually do this? I need to approve this as group admin and I haven't appointed anyone. Maybe I should, but this silly invitations system doesn't work a lot of the time, so I usually make the group "closed" so that you can see it and apply immediately after a promo.
> 
> Why don't I keep it "closed" all the time? Because I don't have the time to sort out who's a promo member and who's a random just applying for any old group in order to spew spam. There's a LOT of that going on FB.


I can invite not approve. I believe you set it up that way when we first started the group.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I can invite not approve. I believe you set it up that way when we first started the group.


OK I didn't know you could invite.


----------



## RinG

Hmm, really interesting. I received Mark's invite, then one from you after it, Patty. I hadn't received one before.

Thanks for the invites!


----------



## Abderian

Can one of you guys invite me too? PMing you both my Facebook email addy.


----------



## Eric T Knight

I'm signed up for the promo but I'm not in the Facebook group. Is this necessary?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Eric T Knight said:


> I'm signed up for the promo but I'm not in the Facebook group. Is this necessary?


Not really, but we chat a lot and decide what to do next time etc. Plus the promo graphics and notifications are usually up there earlier.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Eric T Knight said:


> I'm signed up for the promo but I'm not in the Facebook group. Is this necessary?


No, some people don't like Facebook much, and that is fine. But we do talk about this promo and other promotion and random things related to books, and I let people know what the status of the promo is (including rants about wordpresss).


----------



## Patty Jansen

ETA. I sent the confirmation email.

Let me know if you didn't get it.

ETA 2. If you want to know which book you submitted, just look at the promo page http://pattyjansen.com/promo/. Saves me answering a buttload of individual emails and having to trawl through the spreadsheet for each one. Sorry, I have a lot of stuff to do.


----------



## RinG

Thanks for all your hard work Patty!


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

Thanks, Patty! 

Here are my social media posts for the PROMO! Please share if you like.

Facebook
Google+

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703844912815435776


----------



## Annette_g

Thanks for all your organising, Patty 

I have a blog post ready to go live on March 5 here:

http://booksandtales.blogspot.com/2016/03/multi-author-promo-sci-fi-fantasy-and.html

I've just selected a few books with their blurbs and of course a link to the main page so that the readers can see all the books. I couldn't do them all on the blog  Just a taster to whet the appetite.

I will also tweet about it on the two days as well.


----------



## Eric T Knight

I'd like to be in the FB group as well. My email is [email protected] Thanks so much!


----------



## Eric T Knight

Thanks, Mark! (Gosh, you're fast  )


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Eric T Knight said:


> Thanks, Mark! (Gosh, you're fast )


Blame my bookmarks. I can't help checking them.


----------



## Patty Jansen

It seems Mark has developed into my VA 

I'm about to head off to the airport to pick up my two backpacking daughters returning from a trip to Mexico and Cuba, and I doubt there will be much online activity today. But the promo is all set up. All the promo authors will be getting an email with shareable links on Friday, and then we're off!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> It seems Mark has developed into my VA


I know where my promo-bread is buttered!


----------



## martyns

My posts, please feel free to share.

https://www.wattpad.com/user/MartynStanley5
https://www.facebook.com/DeathswornArc/
https://www.facebook.com/martyn.stanley
https://plus.google.com/+MartynStanleyAuthor/posts
http://martynstanley.com/multi-book-free-promo/
https://twitter.com/author_mstanley
https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6545672.Martyn_Stanley
https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6545672.Martyn_Stanley/blog


----------



## TraciLoudin

I've got a ton of tweets, FB posts, G+ posts, and my newsletter scheduled for Saturday, but here are my early posts so far. Please like and +1 to boost zee social media algorithms!

https://www.facebook.com/Worldbinding/posts/957863300927773
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/704366286931955714
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/704018025230397441 
https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/FSseXrZs1Zn

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## 69959

I have a pin: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/122582421085979928/

A blog post and social media shares coming tomorrow.


----------



## Small Town Writer

A. Clarke said:


> FYI, I tried to boost my FB post about this today and used the image included in the email we were sent and FB rejected it as having too much text in the image. So if anyone else is going to do a FB ad or boost a FB post about this, don't use that image.


Someone, I don't know if it was here or on the Facebook page, asked for an image without text specifically for Facebook ads.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

David Neth said:


> Someone, I don't know if it was here or on the Facebook page, asked for an image without text specifically for Facebook ads.


That image was delivered to Carolynn (who'd asked for it). It's on the FB thread, if you look for it.


----------



## Patty Jansen

A. Clarke said:


> FYI, I tried to boost my FB post about this today and used the image included in the email we were sent and FB rejected it as having too much text in the image. So if anyone else is going to do a FB ad or boost a FB post about this, don't use that image.


No, Facebook won't accept it as paid ad, but it's good for sharing.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

Patty Jansen said:


> No, Facebook won't accept it as paid ad, but it's good for sharing.


That was a good thing for me to learn. I don't know much about FB advertising yet.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The promo email with links has just gone out. If you didn't get it:

http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=f836d11eaf94a142546f39ff1&id=d877b577a0


----------



## Adair Hart

Shared the facebook post and sent to my mailing list (now 60 strong, watch out!). Thanks for putting it together Patty!


----------



## George Saoulidis

Adair Hart said:


> Shared the facebook post and sent to my mailing list (now 60 strong, watch out!). Thanks for putting it together Patty!


60 people are nothing to scoff at. You can have a whole Hunger Games competition with them, harpooning each other in gory ways.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I'm very excited about the March promotion! 

I sent out a newsletter announcement, posted on Facebook and tweeted.

My Facebook Author Page: https://www.facebook.com/Marilyn-Peake-Author-1649249058685297/?fref=nf
My Twitter feed: https://twitter.com/marilynpeake


----------



## Patty Jansen

The email to the promo page subscribers went out five minutes ago.


----------



## Al K. Line

Got my FB post up on my author page: https://www.facebook.com/authoralkline

Let's hope this is the best promo ever


----------



## Matthew Stott

Facebooked, Twittered (across 4 accounts), posted on Genre Reader, plus sent an email out; fingers crossed!


----------



## Eric T Knight

Emailed, tweeted and Facebooked! Here we go! Thanks, Patty!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Email, blog, FB, Twitter, LinkedIn, G+, Pinterest. 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## C. Gockel

Tumblr post with picture without fonts: http://cgockel.tumblr.com/post/140506670643/lots-and-lots-of-fantasy-sci-fi-and-paranormal
I shared someone else's excellent boosted post on my fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/posts/466269310234520

Liked and commented on everyone else's posts in this thread.

Will send out an email soon.

ETA: Christine Pope has a beautiful post that meets the 20% text rule here: https://www.facebook.com/ChristinePopeAuthor/photos/a.303321656379848.75176.296874103691270/1116797941698878/?type=3&theater


----------



## Matthew Eliot

Sent out to my mailing list (~800 people), shared on facebook.

Patty, thank you very much for setting this up. 

Good luck all!


----------



## aimeeeasterling

Emailed this morning --- 42 clicks so far. Also shared it on my blog. One of these days I'll get into social media, but not yet....


----------



## TraciLoudin

Shout out to my fellow post-apoc authors!

Newsletter to my small subscriber base goes out at 8pm ET tonight. In the meantime, please like/RT these posts to give social media a boost!

https://www.facebook.com/Worldbinding/posts/961219987258771
https://www.facebook.com/Worldbinding/posts/960943663953070
https://www.facebook.com/Worldbinding/posts/960926183954818
https://www.facebook.com/Worldbinding/posts/960864727294297
https://www.facebook.com/marobbinsauthor/posts/1066197956736508
https://www.facebook.com/hibernalband/photos/a.315024435292590.1073741825.244251102369924/797373180391044/
https://www.facebook.com/hibernalband/photos/a.315024435292590.1073741825.244251102369924/796983390430023/

https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/705815859755933696
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/706172712000032768
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/706190089269993473
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/706184314313117696
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/706180255820730369
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/706177873766453250
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/706174505987792896
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/705973365329240064
https://twitter.com/mrhealyauthor/status/705987881022595073
https://twitter.com/mrhealyauthor/status/705906255827603457
https://twitter.com/marobbinsauthor/status/706148655267504128

https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/D4YccA513JB (Science Fiction community)
https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/YFEssLKGeR5 (Fantasy Writing community)
https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/7baxjfsqHUU (Fantasy Writers community)

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/248823948140684465/
(I _think_ that link works? Pinterest is unfamiliar territory for me...)

Thanks and good luck, everyone!


----------



## Cactus Lady

not in this one (not in KU, nothing free on Kobo) but I've shared on Facebook, Twitter, and Google+.


----------



## 69959

My newsletter went out last night to over 8k subscribers. So far, about 400 clicks to the sale.

Posts:
Blog: http://stacyclaflin.com/2016/03/04/super-fantasy-and-scifi-sale-paranormal-uf/
FB: https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/photos/a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247/976275695792632/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/growwithstacy/status/706199771090784257
Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/122582421085979928/
G+: https://plus.google.com/+StacyClaflin/posts/Ca5ejPx1n18


----------



## UnicornEmily

I told my mailing list about it, and mentioned it on my website.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Not in this promo, but shared it around, FWIW:

Google+: https://plus.google.com/+StuartWhitmore/posts/8t73VYYCqgv
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/706195633431035905
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/stuart.whitmore.10/posts/471314353074257
Diaspora*: https://joindiaspora.com/posts/7103742

Ello seemed like a dead-end when I posted a promo there before, so I don't bother with that now, but figured I'd try a post on my mostly-neglected Diaspora* account. I also included a "save the date" bit in my end-of-month February newsletter.


----------



## Angela Holder

My Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/angelaholderauthor/photos/a.679163958791897.1073741828.677772195597740/1066876130020676/?type=3&theater


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

I liked, shared and retweeted a bunch of posts. I just want to thank all the authors helping out even if they don't have a book in this month's promo. You're awesome!


----------



## Abderian

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> I liked, shared and retweeted a bunch of posts. I just want to thank all the authors helping out even if they don't have a book in this month's promo. You're awesome!


Seconded. This board is awesome.


----------



## Patty Jansen

We've reported over 20k clicks on links so far, as well as over 300 *sales* of KU books.

Unfortunately, the freebie download reporting facility at the Kobo dashboard is well and truly screwed for most people. There have been over 6k clicks on links at Kobo, and since that section of the promo didn't have as many titles, each title got 2-300 clicks. No, they won't show up in your dashboard, sadly. But a buttload of people downloaded the free Kobo app, so I hope Kobo is happy.


----------



## George Saoulidis

Such a great experience! I also think we should keep the double whammy with secondary marketplaces. Just try stuff out.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

George Saoulidis said:


> Such a great experience! I also think we should keep the double whammy with secondary marketplaces. Just try stuff out.


I would love to know if iBooks would work.


----------



## Matthew Stott

I definitely sold a few more over the weekend than usual, so thanks!


----------



## Small Town Writer

I wanted to share some of my results. This was really my first big promo I've ever done, so I wasn't expecting much. I'm very happy with the results, though.

I submitted my latest full-length book, The Full Moon. It's in KU but I clearly didn't understand the rules because I used Select days for the weekend instead of trying to get KU page reads  Also, my email list significantly increased on Sunday because of the list I got from the promo I participated in last month. I also used a free day for my holiday short story on Sunday, which got a lot more downloads than I anticipated. I was really only dropping the price to use my free days before my Select period ran out. So my results are likely a lot different than everyone else's.

...PROMO WEEKEND...

March 5: The Full Moon - 112 free downloads, 0 page reads

March 6: The Full Moon - 171 free downloads, 0 page reads
Snow After Christmas - 70 free downloads, 0 page reads
The Blood Moon - 1 sale (*Bonus*) 

...TAIL?...
March 7: The Full Moon - 4 free downloads (probably timezone reporting difference), 79 page reads
Snow After Christmas - 1 free download (same as above), 0 page reads

Obviously the "tail" is hard to judge right now. People have said that KU page reads tend to have delayed reporting, so maybe I'll get more? Also, it's only about 11am where I am, so with people continuing to open my newsletter email and just deciding to download the book anyway could happen. Or borrows. We'll see. Either way, I got 358 people to download my book. One person left a 5-star review and said they'd definitely read more of my stuff. For a time yesterday, The Full Moon hit #1 in a tiny subcategory. I've never hit #1 before! So cool!

Anyway, thanks Patty for putting these promos together every month. And thanks to everyone else who helped promote each other's works. Hopefully some of the people who downloaded my books also downloaded yours!


----------



## Eric T Knight

I had over 500 free downloads for Wreckers Gate, which is huge for me. I loved doing this and I love how helpful and supportive you all are. Go on now, and give yourselves a pat on the back!


----------



## williamwire

How can you know the amount of downloads for KU?


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

williamwire said:


> How can you know the amount of downloads for KU?


You can't really. People can take days/weeks/months to get around to reading a book. The best you can do is take the daily number of page reads and divided it by total number of KENPC for that book, and even that is a rough guess.


----------



## martyns

I saw a small spike, but this promo probably didn't suit my setup very well.

At the moment my Short Stories are the only ones in Select. We live and learn though, everything is worth a try!


----------



## CAAAllen

Thanks Patty, and all who shared! The Cave Maze had its best KENP day ever during the promo!  Also sales in .AU & .CA!


----------



## Not any more

I got a small bump and increased page reads with buy-throughs. Thanks, Patty!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Another fantastic promotion, Patty! I'm really happy with the results! I had increased sales of every book and boxed set in the same series as my free Kobo book and some page reads and sales of my KU book. I know how hard you worked on this particular promotion and I'm very grateful. You rock!


----------



## Antara Mann

Shared, emailed etc. I love cross-authors promotions. IMHO, they are much better than a lot fo the paid advertisers. Looking forward to the April promo! 

Antara


----------



## Patty Jansen

For people who are wondering:

The next promo will be a free promo.

But.

After the last promo, the back-end of my site has become virtually unusable. Wordpress keeps crashing or giving me the "No_data_received" thing, and updates to the page that should take 30 seconds take me all morning to make.

We will be migrating the site to another hosting plan soon.

Problem is, my husband (Oracle programmer, pretty good with databases and SQL) does not work in town and is only here for the weekends. Add to that the fact that I'm going to be away for some weekends, and I can't set the date for the next promo until I have a better idea about if upgrading the hosting is going to work.

TLR:

There will be a next promo. I don't know what date yet. Likely, the entry period will be short. Keep an eye on your email if you've registered, or otherwise this thread.


----------



## thesios

Patty 

I am an Ex-oracle developer , just recently laid off from oracle 

I can host the giveaways on my sites , I have plenty of capacity and I am starting to run similar promos


----------



## crusoe

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I would love to know if iBooks would work.


Seconded. I keep going back and forth if they're worth it vs KU.


----------



## martyns

Patty Jansen said:


> For people who are wondering:
> 
> The next promo will be a free promo.
> 
> But.
> 
> After the last promo, the back-end of my site has become virtually unusable. Wordpress keeps crashing or giving me the "No_data_received" thing, and updates to the page that should take 30 seconds take me all morning to make.
> 
> We will be migrating the site to another hosting plan soon.
> 
> Problem is, my husband (Oracle programmer, pretty good with databases and SQL) does not work in town and is only here for the weekends. Add to that the fact that I'm going to be away for some weekends, and I can't set the date for the next promo until I have a better idea about if upgrading the hosting is going to work.
> 
> TLR:
> 
> There will be a next promo. I don't know what date yet. Likely, the entry period will be short. Keep an eye on your email if you've registered, or otherwise this thread.


I'd love to try my perma-free book 1 in the next promo!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've pressed "go" on the site upgrade, but I'm away most of this weekend, so I hope to be able to work on the site next week. I hope to be able to open the form before the Easter weekend, otherwise I'll actually have to finish my novel during that weekend, and that would be a disaster


----------



## TromboneAl




----------



## Patty Jansen

Next promo: 2-3 April.
Free books

Register here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

Be quick because I'll close the form next weekend.

*
Please read the instructions*


----------



## RinG

Is paranormal romance an acceptable genre? And are shorter length entries ok for the free promo? (The link says they aren't for paid promos, so just checking?)


----------



## Patty Jansen

There is no length restriction on free promos.
Paranormal romance is speculative fiction, right? The page always has a SF/F romance section.


----------



## RinG

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## George Saoulidis

Should I wait until Amazon pricematches before submitting the form? I think I should.


----------



## Antara Mann

George Saoulidis said:


> Should I wait until Amazon pricematches before submitting the form? I think I should.


yes, better so. If you contact kdp support they will price-match within a day or so and don't forget to ask to price-match on the UK, CA and AU Amazons, too.


----------



## CM Raymond

Looks like I'll be shooting for the May promo!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Thanks so much!


----------



## martyns

Patty,

I've submitted my book for the Amazon Free Promo this month. It WAS in the Kobo Free Promo last month, so I'm not sure if that counts or not. If you don't want to include it this month please disregard my submission and accept my apologies.

Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen

To all the people who have asked me about if it's OK to enter a book:

It probably is. I have deliberately made the guidelines a bit ambiguous, because worse than having books that have been featured before is not having many books at all.

I do want to encourage people to enter new things and, if they've featured the same book a few times, giving it a rest and writing something new.

Alternatively, enter a box set or anthology that you're in.

I'm going to be out most of the day and will start working on the page tomorrow.


----------



## going going gone

super nice of you, Patty! One of these days, I'll have my act together enough to hit a 99 cent month.


----------



## George Saoulidis

Antara Mann said:


> yes, better so. If you contact kdp support they will price-match within a day or so and don't forget to ask to price-match on the UK, CA and AU Amazons, too.


Thanks. Yes, they matched it. I'm in.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm in.

I never sell a LOT in one of these promotions - but a bump is a bump.


----------



## PatriceFitz

Thanks, Patty!  I've entered a permafree book that has never appeared there before.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've started putting up the page. I'm closing this by the weekend. Be quick.


----------



## Antara Mann

Patty Jansen said:


> I've started putting up the page. I'm closing this by the weekend. Be quick.


I think I'm gonna make it, either tomorrow or on Thursday. Will you accept submissions up to Friday?


----------



## Not any more

Patty, I entered a book (not previously in one of your promos). When I went to set up the free period, discovered that my Select period ends on March 30 and they won't allow me to set it to free past that until April 1. Will do so that morning, hopefully will take effect before the 2nd.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Since this is a long weekend, I'll close this on Monday. In reality, it will probably be Tuesday morning, but that's Tuesday AEST, which is like Monday afternoon if you're in the US.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

LOL Patty, don't you love the timezone challenges of communicating time, living in Australia and dealing with the US?


----------



## Patty Jansen

For those who have not taken part in this promo before, I will send everyone an email once the form has closed and I've put up the page.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Patty Jansen said:


> For those who have not taken part in this promo before, I will send everyone an email once the form has closed and I've put up the page.


Thanks, Patty. This is really a great opportunity.

I just submitted my book. I plan to tweet the promo page and put it on my facebook profile. Modest following on each, but every little bit helps, I suppose. This is how we grow.

PJC


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

I don't have anything new to promote this time, but I'm still happy to send it out to my mailing list (Some of them are coming to expect the monthly promos), blog, facebook etc.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> I don't have anything new to promote this time, but I'm still happy to send it out to my mailing list (Some of them are coming to expect the monthly promos), blog, facebook etc.


Wow. Extra motivation for me to build a mailing list so I can pay stuff like this forward.


----------



## Antara Mann

Patty Jansen said:


> Since this is a long weekend, I'll close this on Monday. In reality, it will probably be Tuesday morning, but that's Tuesday AEST, which is like Monday afternoon if you're in the US.


I've relaxed, phew! I was so worried and urged my editor to polish the final edits. Thank you, Patty!


----------



## Antara Mann

So, submitted the book, KDP should price-match any time soon and then I will email my ART and all subscribers and get more reviews. One big, big fan, an advance reader posted a review but Amazon is pending the review. 
All in all - everything is going well.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The page is all up-to-date. Check your entry: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

There is one author who did not enter an email address and whose book I haven't yet entered. I may have time to hunt through my subscriber list, but with the number of people writing under pseudonyms, I have no high hopes of locating her. If you entered and don't see your book, please contact me.


----------



## Abderian

Looks great!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

So many great covers! Reminded me just how high the standard of design is now.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Patty Jansen said:


> The page is all up-to-date. Check your entry: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/
> 
> There is one author who did not enter an email address and whose book I haven't yet entered. I may have time to hunt through my subscriber list, but with the number of people writing under pseudonyms, I have no high hopes of locating her. If you entered and don't see your book, please contact me.


Thank you for the opportunity. I will crank up some Twitter action for the promotion dates and a facebook post, too.

PJC Out.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Jenny Schwartz said:


> So many great covers! Reminded me just how high the standard of design is now.


Yup, this is the main reason that I did a cover redesign for two of my series.


----------



## Patty Jansen

PJ_Cherubino said:


> Thank you for the opportunity. I will crank up some Twitter action for the promotion dates and a facebook post, too.
> 
> PJC Out.


You will receive an email which has links that you only need to click and re-post.


----------



## 69959

Thank you so much, Patty! 

And for everyone else, check out the awesome promo image Christine Pope made in the FB group!


----------



## geronl

OMG

I want some of those books already.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Patty Jansen said:


> You will receive an email which has links that you only need to click and re-post.


Excellent. I will be on the lookout for the links.


----------



## Patty Jansen

PJ_Cherubino said:


> Excellent. I will be on the lookout for the links.


Tuesday.

Everyone, be patient little grasshoppers.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> The page is all up-to-date. Check your entry: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/
> 
> There is one author who did not enter an email address and whose book I haven't yet entered. I may have time to hunt through my subscriber list, but with the number of people writing under pseudonyms, I have no high hopes of locating her. If you entered and don't see your book, please contact me.


Looks fantastic! I'm delighted to be included in this. And as always with your promotions, I'm seeing a lot of other books I'm planning to grab.


----------



## Not any more

Thank you, Patty.


----------



## Patty Jansen

It's going well with the new hosting.

Nuking my blog tomorrow morning. That *shouldn't* affect the promo, just make a marked improvement on the ability of people to comment on my blog, as well as my ability to change stuff in the back-end of it.


----------



## Antara Mann

Jenny Schwartz said:


> So many great covers! Reminded me just how high the standard of design is now.


Yes, the bar has raised for covers. I wish, the standard for editing has too.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Awesome! Thanks Patty.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Looks great. And so many new books to download. ::Hmmm, I wonder how many book and Kindle paperwhite can actually hold? Good thing for the cloud I suppose.::


----------



## Eric T Knight

> Yes, the bar has raised for covers. I wish, the standard for editing has too.


My feelings exactly!


----------



## Lorna_Reid

Bah, I think I missed this one! Will have to hold tight for the next, I think, but I subscribed to your list anyway, Patty. I was actually just wondering if reach matters? I don't have many Twitter followers and can count my FB page followers on one hand


----------



## Patty Jansen

April entries are now closed.

The page is up. We have 93 authors in this promo.

Check your book's details.


----------



## Abderian

You know, I kind of don't mind how many downloads I get. It's just exciting to take part.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Freebies usually get a couple of hundred downloads which I guess is fair enough with what you paid for it . 

We've had a book get 1400 a few months back. That book is once again in the promo. It's not mine.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I should also say thank you to all the bigger name authors who lend their names to the promo. It really helps everyone if there is a nice selection and if there are a couple of well-known names.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

> I should also say thank you to all the bigger name authors who lend their names to the promo. It really helps everyone if there is a nice selection and if there are a couple of well-known names.


As a prawn, I'd like to second that thanks! And I really appreciate your generosity in giving your time to do this free, Patty.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Jenny Schwartz said:


> As a prawn, I'd like to second that thanks! And I really appreciate your generosity in giving your time to do this free, Patty.


This little prawn also says please and thank you. What a great community this is.


----------



## geronl

The Zone: A Post-Apocalyptic Thriller (Infection Chronicles Book 1)

appears to be full-price

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01A4NRJGU


----------



## geronl

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K7KC8YE/?tag=sffpromo-20

Festival of Shadows: A Decision Select Novel (Decision Select Novels Book 2) Kindle Edition

appears to be 99 cents


----------



## Al K. Line

Got my FB post up https://www.facebook.com/authoralkline and I'm already seeing a load of downloads. This is going to be a great promo, Patty. Thank you.


----------



## Not any more

Yes, I found some books that aren't free.

I ran a promo, website yesterday and newsletter today (both free) on my book (#3 in my series) and am doing another promo on it Monday. So far over 300 downloads and # 762 in the free store (Sat. at 3PM EDT). The kind of visibility this type of promo provides is invaluable.


----------



## George Donnelly

My entry (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C4Y7VWY) in the sale is at #778 free, #2 in cyberpunk, #6 in space opera. I've been blogging and promoting! Awesome.


----------



## C. Gockel

Sent out my email ... for anyone who wants to like / share here are my social posts:

Tumblr: http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/post/142124646035/just-what-it-says-on-the-tin-a-whole-lot-o-free
GooglePlus: https://plus.google.com/104449663289091440438/posts/bC6b1QjWx8d
FB: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/posts/478670555661062

Would you please Like/Reblog/Comment and/or Share?


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Love that bump  Posted on Facebook, Twitter, and for the hell of it Pintrest.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The promo is now LIVE!

In other news, I am a bit upset this time around how many people don't read the form and submit books that aren't free. I've had to remove a much large than normal number of books from the page.

For some people, they let me know because there were problems with Select renewal or refusal to price-match. Thank you to those people being honest and keeping me in the loop. The others... I'm going to have another tickbox on the form where I get people to declare that the book will be free and that they understand this.


----------



## geronl

I put it on Twitter, Google Plus and a couple of Facebook pages, even though I'm not in this promo


----------



## Patty Jansen

geronl said:


> I put it on Twitter, Google Plus and a couple of Facebook pages, even though I'm not in this promo


Thank you


----------



## Vaalingrade

I think I sent the link to the wrong book. Is that why mine wasn't included?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Vaalingrade said:


> I think I sent the link to the wrong book. Is that why mine wasn't included?


I can't see any of your books in the entry spreadsheet.

Hmmm. Something went wrong there.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Wow, Patty. Thank you for this promotion.
My book has sold 390 downloads. It's number 5 in First Contact and #650 in free books. I'm very surprised by this.

I suspect a pretty big component of free "sales" is a mass of people who scoop up free books that may or may not be read. It still feels really great to know my work is getting out there. Of course, I would love it if those figures represented paying customers, but knowing that some number of those downloads will result in a person reading my book is really heady stuff. When it comes down to it, that's what it's really all about.

Here's hoping that many, many people read and enjoy all of our books!

I'll be tweeting the link throughout the day and doing what I can on Facebook.

This promo has also motivated me to work on my social media presence.


----------



## Not any more

I have finally hit #1 on a best seller list. My life is complete. I will now lie back on my laurels.  


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #573 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
•	#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
•	#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban



Wish I knew how to paste a screen shot in this thing...


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

brkingsolver said:


> I have finally hit #1 on a best seller list. My life is complete. I will now lie back on my laurels.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Psychic-Suspense/zgbs/digital-text/7130640011/ref=zg_bs_fvp_p_f_7130640011?_encoding=UTF8&tf=1


That is awesome. Congratulations! 
You just scored +1 downloads.


----------



## Not any more

PJ_Cherubino said:


> That is awesome. Congratulations!
> You just scored +1 downloads.


You hadn't downloaded my book yet? I swiped yours this morning!


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

brkingsolver said:


> You hadn't downloaded my book yet? I swiped yours this morning!


Er, yes... of course... I meant earlier in the day ...

Please, feel free to join this thread as well. It may help:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,233602.0.html


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Your April promo is working crazy good for me! I've had hundreds of downloads of the book in the promo and the next book in that series which I've made free for a few days through KU. These are middle grade children's books that have had no sales for some time now (they used to sell well), so I'm incredibly grateful for the promo.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Thanks so much for doing this promo!  I've seen almost 500 downloads on my book, Alone.  I've let my mailing list know about the promotion earlier today which I hope helps.  I'll do the FB and Twitter tomorrow.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

alkline said:


> Got my FB post up https://www.facebook.com/authoralkline and I'm already seeing a load of downloads. This is going to be a great promo, Patty. Thank you.





C. Gockel said:


> FB: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/posts/478670555661062


Went ahead and liked these Facebook posts. Here are my links:

Facebook Author Page: https://www.facebook.com/Marilyn-Peake-Author-1649249058685297/ - The post is on there. I can't figure out how to find the link for a specific post.

My Tweet about the promo:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716191573181014017


----------



## Angela Holder

Here's my Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/angelaholderauthor/photos/a.679163958791897.1073741828.677772195597740/1091779237530365/?type=3&theater

White Blood has never been free before, and I'm running no other promotions. I've given away 434 so far, and it's at #674 free, #3 in YA Sword and Sorcery. Thanks for another great promo, Patty!


----------



## Abderian

Just posted on Reddit free ebooks. Please upvote if you're a Redditor. I think there are lots of speculative fiction lovers on there, and I've found it very successful in the past. https://www.reddit.com/r/freeEBOOKS

I don't know how to copypaste specific Facebook posts and tweets, but I'm doing those, too.  
https://www.facebook.com/JJGreenAuthor/
https://twitter.com/Infinitebook1


----------



## geronl

Holly A Hook said:


> Thanks so much for doing this promo! I've seen almost 500 downloads on my book, Alone. I've let my mailing list know about the promotion earlier today which I hope helps. I'll do the FB and Twitter tomorrow.


You have a bad link on "Going Home"


----------



## Patty Jansen

geronl said:


> You have a bad link on "Going Home"


Was this directed at me? I can't see a Going Home in the promo


----------



## Abderian

Patty Jansen said:


> Was this directed at me? I can't see a Going Home in the promo


I think he means the link in her sig.


----------



## Abderian

Abderian said:


> Just posted on Reddit free ebooks. Please upvote if you're a Redditor. I think there are lots of speculative fiction lovers on there, and I've found it very successful in the past. https://www.reddit.com/r/freeEBOOKS


27 upvotes! You guys are amazing.


----------



## Patty Jansen

This is why this promo works. Because I *think* I have a Reddit account, but if I started posting there, I'd attract lots of SPAM! comments. It needs to be done by someone who is part of the community.

You are all awesome.

Since I can no longer us affiliate tags on freebie promos (no nastygram from Amazon, but I think 60K+ downloads kinda violates their TOS so I've deleted them all before I went out this afternoon. This promo has been more than twice the size of the previous freebie one), and since I'm going to have to pay for the mailchimp list very soon, I have some ideas that will keep the promo running and that hopefully you'll like, too.


----------



## RinG

Liked, commented and shared on various FB posts. Been a great day of downloads!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Wish I could've participated in this one, sounds awesome. Need to get my act together so I can have something ready for future promos.

In addition to retweeting and mentioning it in advance in my end-of-March newsletter, I also posted on...

G+: https://plus.google.com/+StuartWhitmore/posts/bgZNKn8ppcj
FB: Image, for which the bare link is even worse than the G+ one


----------



## Patty Jansen

And already Reddit referrals are through the roof. Reddit can be AWESOME, if posted by someone native to the platform (not by someone who never participates there).


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Abderian said:


> Just posted on Reddit free ebooks. Please upvote if you're a Redditor. I think there are lots of speculative fiction lovers on there, and I've found it very successful in the past. https://www.reddit.com/r/freeEBOOKS
> 
> I don't know how to copypaste specific Facebook posts and tweets, but I'm doing those, too.
> https://www.facebook.com/JJGreenAuthor/
> https://twitter.com/Infinitebook1


I upvoted your post on Reddit, also liked your Facebook post and retweeted your Tweet. 

I think I'm caught up now with liking Facebook posts and retweeting Tweets mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Abderian

Marilyn Peake said:


> I upvoted your post on Reddit, also liked your Facebook post and retweeted your Tweet.
> 
> I think I'm caught up now with liking Facebook posts and retweeting Tweets mentioned in this thread.


Thank you!


----------



## Abderian

I know I'm a big softy, but I'm sitting here all teary-eyed after this encounter on Twitter.


----------



## jrwilson

Oh my.  I want to cry too.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Yup. I got an email the other day from a woman in the same situation. She said she didn't buy books.

I felt like I was at a crossroads. I could go all huffy and not respond and do the whole "artists should be paid what they're worth" thing.

But instead I chose to reply to her, saying that if she wanted to write short reviews, she could have all my books for free.

She has lots of time. I bet she has lots of friends who like reading, too.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I've had 550 downloads and my rank made it up to 398 in free books. I will have to look at my records to see if that's better than last time, but I'm pretty excited by it.


----------



## George Donnelly

Patty Jansen said:


> But instead I chose to reply to her, saying that if she wanted to write short reviews, she could have all my books for free.
> 
> She has lots of time. I bet she has lots of friends who like reading, too.


That was a savvy move. Reviewers are invaluable.


----------



## geronl

Patty Jansen said:


> Was this directed at me? I can't see a Going Home in the promo


I was trying to tell the author. The link in her signature was bad.


----------



## geronl

60,000!

good gravy, too bad I missed this one.


----------



## Guest

Patty Jansen said:


> Yup. I got an email the other day from a woman in the same situation. She said she didn't buy books.
> 
> I felt like I was at a crossroads. I could go all huffy and not respond and do the whole "artists should be paid what they're worth" thing.
> 
> But instead I chose to reply to her, saying that if she wanted to write short reviews, she could have all my books for free.
> 
> She has lots of time. I bet she has lots of friends who like reading, too.


I know what you mean about the "artists should be paid" but people are screwed by the government and corporations all the time. Way I see it, if someone can't afford to buy your books and are in a tough situation, then it costs us nothing to give them a few freebies and that person will tell everyone about that author which could lead to sales.


----------



## TammySalyer

Just wanted to send a shout out to Patty for setting this up. I've never had this much success with a promo, even a paid one (except BookBub), and I'm very grateful to everyone who was part of making this happen. Again, ESPECIALLY Patty! This is truly in the spirit of working together, and it's a pleasure to be in the company of so many fine and marvelous SF/F writers. My book for the promo, _Conviction_, reached number one in Kindle short reads for SF/F and top 10 in numerous other categories. Unbelievable! Thanks, all!


----------



## Guest

Also wanted to add my thanks for the inclusion. Had a nice little boost and it's helped maintain my rank as No 1 British in the .com store lol. Some sell through already and even a review.  Really do appreciate the work you've put in to this Patty Jansen.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

TammySalyer said:


> Just wanted to send a shout out to Patty for setting this up. I've never had this much success with a promo, even a paid one (except BookBub), and I'm very grateful to everyone who was part of making this happen. Again, ESPECIALLY Patty! This is truly in the spirit of working together, and it's a pleasure to be in the company of so many fine and marvelous SF/F writers. My book for the promo, _Conviction_, reached number one in Kindle short reads for SF/F and top 10 in numerous other categories. Unbelievable! Thanks, all!


Yup. Patty is an Indie Author Hero. I think this effort is proving what a well-cultivated mailing list and/or fanbase can do.

I am positively shocked at the amount of downloads my book is getting. I really need to finish this WIP and write the sequel to that book ...


----------



## geronl

India....


----------



## Patty Jansen

OK, I'm back. 34k downloads for the day so far.

Getting pissed off emails from people who downloaded the books that weren't free.*

I've already removed them, but I'm going to bring the hammer down on this much sooner.

* It never ceases to amaze me how pissed off some people can get over 99c.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Most books have had at least 600 downloads. I've heard from some people who have had a lot more.

Many of us have hit #1 in our categories.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

I've gotten a new review for Dare  Patty, this has been awesome! Thank you, everyone, we've promoted this just wow!


----------



## geronl

Patty Jansen said:


> * It never ceases to amaze me how p*ssed off some people can get over 99c.


true


----------



## mythsnake

A big thank you to Patty for setting this awesome promotion up! The first day of downloads even surpassed the last BKnights promo I did back in March and I've spent all weekend in the #2 slot in the Arthurian fantasy category (and surrounded by others in this promotion, so yea for everyone!). My sell-through has been fabulous too, so I couldn't be happier. This is definitely one of the best promotions I've done.


----------



## momilp

Awesome promo, Patty! I got about 300 downloads for The Priest, which is a title that doesn't do good usually. I didn't check the rank yesterday, but this is now: 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #869 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Galactic Empire
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary


----------



## Abderian

848 downloads so far and currently #381 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies & Short Stories

Thank you Patty!



Patty Jansen said:


> OK, I'm back. 34k downloads for the day so far.
> 
> Getting p*ssed off emails from people who downloaded the books that weren't free.*
> 
> I've already removed them, but I'm going to bring the hammer down on this much sooner.
> 
> * It never ceases to amaze me how p*ssed off some people can get over 99c.


I got one sale on my promo book before my free period kicked in on Amazon. I'm pretty sure that was a mistake but I don't know what I can do. There's been no refund requested.


----------



## George Saoulidis

I got as high as #569 in Kindle books store (free)
and #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Metaphysical & Visionary
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Technothrillers
Amazing promo, thanks everyone!


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks for all your hard work in putting this promo together, Patty. My book got a nice bump, and considering it's been permafree for about 4 years, I'm amazed and really pleased. Also got some sales on the follow up books and boxed set.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

This has been an awesome promotion! Thanks so much to Patty for all her hard work in organizing it! The promotion is still running. So far, I've had 630 downloads of my book in the promotion plus the next book in the series, both free during this promotion. These are children's middle grade fantasy books that used to sell well, but haven't seen sales in a long time. My book that's in the promotion currently has these ranks:

*Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #742 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Fantasy & Magic
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery

There are a lot of incredible books in this promotion! Early this morning, I went through all the books and downloaded 24 of them! (I already own some of the others.) The promotion includes bestselling authors, award-winning authors, authors who have been published in major magazines, reviews from major reviewers including Publishers Weekly, and so on. I was blown away by the books and authors I discovered and am honored to have a book in the same promotion.


----------



## geronl

I think this definitely counts as a success for Patty Promo, just from a non-participants POV


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

If anyone is on the fence about making their first in a series free and promoting it with Patty--what are you waiting for?? Do it!

So far I've had 1173 downloads of book 1 (and still counting--for a few hours  ). Stats are as follows:

TWELVE DAYS OF FAERY reached #1 in Kindle Store>Kindle Ebooks>Fantasy>Romance last night before the day changed, and is now still sitting at #4 in that category. (I expect it to go up again briefly, since there are still a few hours to go and downloads are still happening).

Overall, I reached roughly #250 in the entire Kindle store (Free Section).

The sales for the second book in the series have started to go up, and preorders for the third have quadrupled since the promo started  (there weren't a huge amount of 'em to start with, but still!)

It should also be noted that TWELVE DAYS OF FAERY is a novella--a _long_ novella, but a novella nevertheless. Just think what you're gonna do with a full novel


----------



## Patty Jansen

W.R. Gingell said:


> If anyone is on the fence about making their first in a series free and promoting it with Patty--what are you waiting for?? Do it!
> 
> So far I've had 1173 downloads of book 1 (and still counting--for a few hours  ). Stats are as follows:
> 
> TWELVE DAYS OF FAERY reached #1 in Kindle Store>Kindle Ebooks>Fantasy>Romance last night before the day changed, and is now still sitting at #4 in that category. (I expect it to go up again briefly, since there are still a few hours to go and downloads are still happening).
> 
> Overall, I reached roughly #250 in the entire Kindle store (Free Section).
> 
> The sales for the second book in the series have started to go up, and preorders for the third have quadrupled since the promo started  (there weren't a huge amount of 'em to start with, but still!)
> 
> It should also be noted that TWELVE DAYS OF FAERY is a novella--a _long_ novella, but a novella nevertheless. Just think what you're gonna do with a full novel


And you're Australian, that's even better!

Seriously, Australian SFF authors who have all their [crap] together with covers and series and marketing etc., and sell decently are pretty thin on the ground (can probable be counted on the fingers of one hand).

Wrote a blog post yesterday about why I think the promo works so well (http://pattyjansen.com/blog/2016/04/03/the-astonishing-success-of-the-sff-promotion/).

TLR: because I'm lazy.

Important bit:

There will be some changes coming. Every month, we add a couple of hundred email addresses to the list of people who get the promo mailed to them. We're about to smash Mailchimp's free limit of 2000 addresses, and I'm going to have to pony up for the list. I have some ideas for further cross-promo projects that will be cool for readers, help promo authors and help me fund the site.

I'm getting a lot from this, but bucketloads of money is not one of those things &#128539;

When the promo closes, I'll un-hide the Facebook group for promo authors to join, and I'll talk a bit more about plans for the future there.

First, I need to write some chapter one-liners for book 2 of the Moonfire Trilogy (YES, this means book 1 has gone to the editor).

(Edited because I hate it when it does that black question mark thing)


----------



## 69959

My book was at #602 in the free store this morning with about 450 downloads - not bad for a 2012 title that has been perma-free for years. Better than some paid ads I've done.

Right now, this is where it's ranked in its categories:
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Vampires
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Sword & Sorcery


----------



## Not any more

This was my best ranking. It's gone down a bit today. 790 downloads for # 3 in the series (but can be read standalone).

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #397 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
•	#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
•	#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

I got knocked out of the #1 slot for paranormal psychics today by some bear shifter erotica book.

Best part: all the other books in the series rose around 200,000 in their sales rankings. Yes, the rest of the series is selling far above average. I have a FreeBooksy tomorrow, so hope to build on this.

Thank you, Saint Patty, and will be more than happy to chip in as necessary to help with costs in the future.


----------



## Patty Jansen

800 downloads for SFF tends to put the promo in the Freebooksy territory. Quite a few people got over 1000. And the promo doesn't even cost anything.

I tossed a short story collection in there because I wanted to test the promo on something I haven't promoted for years (and also because I'm ramping up for bigger things a bit later in the year). The highest ranking yesterday was 235 free. It's still #1 in SFF collections and anthologies.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Patty Jansen said:


> And you're Australian, that's even better!
> 
> Seriously, Australian SFF authors who have all their [crap] together with covers and series and marketing etc., and sell decently are pretty thin on the ground (can probable be counted on the fingers of one hand).
> 
> Wrote a blog post yesterday about why I think the promo works so well (http://pattyjansen.com/blog/2016/04/03/the-astonishing-success-of-the-sff-promotion/).
> 
> TLR: because I'm lazy.
> 
> Important bit:
> 
> There will be some changes coming. Every month, we add a couple of hundred email addresses to the list of people who get the promo mailed to them. We're about to smash Mailchimp's free limit of 2000 addresses, and I'm going to have to pony up for the list. I have some ideas for further cross-promo projects that will be cool for readers, help promo authors and help me fund the site.
> 
> I'm getting a lot from this, but bucketloads of money is not one of those things &#128539;
> 
> When the promo closes, I'll un-hide the Facebook group for promo authors to join, and I'll talk a bit more about plans for the future there.
> 
> First, I need to write some chapter one-liners for book 2 of the Moonfire Trilogy (YES, this means book 1 has gone to the editor).
> 
> (Edited because I hate it when it does that black question mark thing)


Haha, I'm still learning so much! I took a break from my main novel series to do this shorter series--not so much cos I wanted a full series out but because I REALLY wanted to write it--and it's turned out to be the best decision I've made, albeit for the wrong reasons  Now that the last book in the trilogy is nearly published I'll be back to my main series, trying to replicate what's happened here. At the rate I'm writing now, I should have the next full length book in the series published this year, and if I'm REALLY good, I might have the next two published...

I think one of the best things that's happened is being part of your promos, though, so thanks!


----------



## jrwilson

Patty Jansen said:


> OK, I'm back. 34k downloads for the day so far.
> 
> Getting p*ssed off emails from people who downloaded the books that weren't free.*
> 
> I've already removed them, but I'm going to bring the hammer down on this much sooner.
> 
> * It never ceases to amaze me how p*ssed off some people can get over 99c.


I had two purchases in the US store on my book today and of course many free downloads. It's been permafree for four years. I sporadically had sales on it before, although I've never seen it paid in the US store. I think that *maybe* some free books flicker to paid for a second or two.


----------



## Patty Jansen

jrwilson said:


> I had two purchases in the US store on my book today and of course many free downloads. It's been permafree for four years. I sporadically had sales on it before, although I've never seen it paid in the US store. I think that *maybe* some free books flicker to paid for a second or two.


Nope, it is because peeps from outside the US who shop in the US store buy it.

The reason I can't check if all books are free is that I'm not in the US, and at least half the permafree books will show up not free for me.


----------



## jrwilson

Patty Jansen said:


> Nope, it is because peeps from outside the US who shop in the US store buy it.
> 
> The reason I can't check if all books are free is that I'm not in the US, and at least half the permafree books will show up not free for me.


Ha. Mystery solved. You've asked people before to check the price in the US store, but I since I can see the price of books in the Australia store and UK store and other stores, I was mystified as to why you couldn't see the US price.


----------



## Patty Jansen

jrwilson said:


> Ha. Mystery solved. You've asked people before to check the price in the US store, but I since I can see the price of books in the Australia store and UK store and other stores, I was mystified as to why you couldn't see the US price.


I can't see it because Amazon geo-obfuscates it.

I could use a VPN, but I'm lazy.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> Nope, it is because peeps from outside the US who shop in the US store buy it.
> 
> The reason I can't check if all books are free is that I'm not in the US, and at least half the permafree books will show up not free for me.


I live in the U.S. When I was going through books in the promotion in the wee hours of the morning today in order to download ones that seemed interesting and I didn't already own (I downloaded a lot of books, there were so many awesome ones!), all the books were free.


----------



## Not any more

Marilyn Peake said:


> I live in the U.S. When I was going through books in the promotion in the wee hours of the morning today in order to download ones that seemed interesting and I didn't already own (I downloaded a lot of books, there were so many awesome ones!), all the books were free.


I'm in the US, and I hit 2 or 3 yesterday on the promo page that weren't free.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

brkingsolver said:


> I'm in the US, and I hit 2 or 3 yesterday on the promo page that weren't free.


I must have missed those somehow or else they were updated to free by the wee hours of the morning when I looked at them today.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Marilyn Peake said:


> I must have missed those somehow or else they were updated to free by the wee hours of the morning when I looked at them today.


Sometimes, Amazon is late to make Select books free.


----------



## Gator

Patty Jansen said:


> Every month, we add a couple of hundred email addresses to the list of people who get the promo mailed to them. We're about to smash Mailchimp's free limit of 2000 addresses, and I'm going to have to pony up for the list.


You may want to consider Reachmail. Their mailing list services are free for the first 5,000 subscribers, up to 15,000 emails sent each month. MailChimp's free account only allows up to 12,000 emails sent each month.

And thanks for sharing these free promos with other authors! It's much appreciated.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> Sometimes, Amazon is late to make Select books free.


So true. I had that happen to me once. Now, I always schedule my free days to start at least one day before my books absolutely need to be free.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Marilyn Peake said:


> So true. I had that happen to me once. Now, I always schedule my free days to start at least one day before my books absolutely need to be free.


I did the same. I guess the book will go un-free in 28 minutes.


----------



## Jane Killick

I took a bit of a gamble on this promo. My general plan is to attract people into the series with a 99c first book then people pay $3.99 for the rest. But I had put in my first book the previous month, and it's also in select and I had run out of free days anyway.

So I put in my second book and made it free for the two day promo. I figured everyone on the authors' mailing lists are genuinely science fiction fans and I'd love to get them looking at my series. The result:

*1,312 downloads for book 2
47 people went on to BUY book #1 at 99c. Amazing!*

I wouldn't want to do this strategy repeatedly because readers then expect to get a freebie on later books, but it was an amazing one-off. Better than a lot of the promos I've done with promo sites.

Thanks Patty!

EDITED TO ADD: I am thrilled at the response. I may not have sounded so above ... I think I might be a little shell shocked!


----------



## Al Scott

Being new to publishing, I just found this link to your service.   It all looks very interesting and promising, especially for someone who is just starting out.  Hopefully you will continue to grow...
Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Al Scott said:


> Being new to publishing, I just found this link to your service.  It all looks very interesting and promising, especially for someone who is just starting out. Hopefully you will continue to grow...
> Wishing you the best of luck!


Just clearing up something. I am not providing a service. Authors don't pay, but help spread the word. This is not a regular promotion site, and I don't want it listed as such.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The promo is now closed. 

We've had an astonishing 88711 downloads of participants' books, plus 600 new subscribers to the promo mailing list.


----------



## geronl

That is awesome. A great success.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Abderian said:


> I know I'm a big softy, but I'm sitting here all teary-eyed after this encounter on Twitter.


That is so cool!

I had nearly 500 downloads of Gawain and Ragnell since the beginning of the month, an amazing amount for a group promo, for me at least. Thanks SO MUCH, Patty, for organizing this! I will happily do whatever it takes to keep the free promos alive.


----------



## EvanPickering

Does the book have to be .99$ permanently or do I qualify If i can put it on a countdown deal for a few days?


----------



## Patty Jansen

EvanPickering said:


> Does the book have to be .99$ permanently or do I qualify If i can put it on a countdown deal for a few days?


Not permanently, but no Countdowns, because Countdowns only apply in very limited countries (mine not being one of them). I don't want to piss people off more than necessary. This happens already because free books are not always free everywhere. Countdowns make this problem just so much worse.


----------



## George Saoulidis

EDIT: Ok, sorry, didn't think 
Deleted to avoid confusion.


----------



## Patty Jansen

George Saoulidis said:


> You can do the countdown, so save it for the dates of the promo if you want to join.


NOPE. No more Countdowns. NO. MORE. COUNTDOWNS.

I've had enough of irate emails. My audience is international. I'm a big proponent of being wide. The free promos create enough pissed-off emails already.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Patty Jansen said:


> The promo is now closed.
> 
> We've had an astonishing 88711 downloads of participants' books, plus 600 new subscribers to the promo mailing list.


My stats: 889 downloads, #419 in free store, #3 in space marine

Wow. Just wow. Thanks, Patty.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm sitting at 820 downloads for GYPSY BLOOD. Gave it a modest little bump when it rolled back over into the paid Amazon ranking. Patty definitely delivers.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Marilyn Peake said:


> This has been an awesome promotion! Thanks so much to Patty for all her hard work in organizing it! The promotion is still running. So far, I've had 630 downloads of my book in the promotion plus the next book in the series, both free during this promotion. These are children's middle grade fantasy books that used to sell well, but haven't seen sales in a long time. My book that's in the promotion currently has these ranks:
> 
> *Amazon Best Sellers Rank:* #742 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Fantasy & Magic
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Scary Stories > Fantasy & Magic > Sword & Sorcery
> 
> There are a lot of incredible books in this promotion! Early this morning, I went through all the books and downloaded 24 of them! (I already own some of the others.) The promotion includes bestselling authors, award-winning authors, authors who have been published in major magazines, reviews from major reviewers including Publishers Weekly, and so on. I was blown away by the books and authors I discovered and am honored to have a book in the same promotion.


This promotion has been amazing! Now that the promo's over, I've had 703 downloads for my book in the promo plus the next book in the series. I had most of my downloads in the US, but I also had some in the UK, Spain, Canada and Australia. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Tim_A

I picked up a bunch of "new to me" authors, all of which looked like good reads. I'm not a fast reader (or a fast writer for that matter!), so you won't see reviews or follow-up purchases, at least for a month or two. Or three. But one day you might be browsing your UK page and think, "Blimey, where did that come from?"

My own books are coming out of Select. Some are already out, but Sod's Law dictates that the first in series will be the last out. Planning to go wide once they are all unshackled. Maybe even do permafree.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Congrats everyone. Sounds like it was a great promo.

(Now all I need to do is write faster so I have a greater variety of books to promote.)


----------



## RG Long

On the Shores of Irradan got 773.

The highest it went was #1 in Legends and Myths, #1 in Arthurian and #2 in Epic Fantasy.

#431 in all free books.

Definitely a win! Thanks Patty!


----------



## Athena Grayson

I peaked somewhere around #683 in Top Free. Hit #2 in Sci-Fi short reads (topped out only by the lovely and talented Rinelle Gray and her dragon shifter short), and topped at #5 in Romance short reads. I got somewhere in the neighborhood of 550 downloads (although to be fair, I ran EB's MML promo, too). But here's to hoping for follow-on sales. Great success, and I can't thank you enough, Patty, for putting this on.


----------



## TromboneAl

Thanks, Patty. Yours are the only promos I make a profit on.   

I'm scheduling my next price reductions and free days. Any info on the date/type of May's promo?


----------



## Mxz

This promo was amazing thanks Patty!  I got 727 downloads, a few sales/reads on my other books, and made it to #568.  This promo gave me more downloads than all of the paid promos I've done for the book with the exception of 1 site.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Next promos:

7-8 May: 99c
4-5 June: free. I *may* do another retailer, most likely iBooks
6-7 July: 99c this will be a really big one, as book 1 of my new series will have launched two weeks earlier

The dates are fixed. The exact type of promo is only set for a month ahead.

Anyone on the promo mailing list will receive something this week about future plans.


----------



## TromboneAl

Patty Jansen said:


> Next promos:
> 
> 7-8 May: 99c
> 4-5 June: free. I *may* do another retailer, most likely iBooks
> 6-7 July: 99c this will be a really big one, as book 1 of my new series will have launched two weeks earlier
> 
> The dates are fixed. The exact type of promo is only set for a month ahead.
> 
> Anyone on the promo mailing list will receive something this week about future plans.


Good to know. I'll pencil those dates in. Thanks.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> Next promos:
> 
> 7-8 May: 99c
> 4-5 June: free. I *may* do another retailer, most likely iBooks
> 6-7 July: 99c this will be a really big one, as book 1 of my new series will have launched two weeks earlier
> 
> The dates are fixed. The exact type of promo is only set for a month ahead.
> 
> Anyone on the promo mailing list will receive something this week about future plans.


Awesome! I marked these dates on my calendar.


----------



## Not any more

Recap:

Broken Dolls went free on April 1. Promo on Ebooksforfree website. 115 downloads.
April 2 Patty's promo and email promo from Ebooksforfree. 460 downloads.
April 3 260 downloads.
April 4 Freebooksy promo. 1684 downloads.

April 5 morning rankings:

•	Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #69 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
•	#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics
•	#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Paranormal & Urban

I stacked the promos around Patty's with the goal of hitting the top 100 in the free store and made it!

The best part: Yesterday was my biggest money day ever in four years. (About 1 minute's worth of Amanda's sales)
Total actual sales in four days surpassed all of March by 40%.

Thank you, Patty, and everyone else who participated in the promotion. We may not have the ad budget of Penguin, but pulling together and supporting each other pays off. Hugs to everyone!

Back to my wip ...


----------



## Patty Jansen

Everyone should have received an email now. Look in your inbox.


----------



## George Donnelly

I'm totally up for this. The permanent link back is no problem at all.

You would get affiliate codes from the anthology? That's confusing because my understanding is that you can't use affiliate codes inside books. I expected you would control sales for the anthology and get to keep sales of it.

EDIT: one thing tho, I am currently working on dystopian, cyberpunk and space opera series. I have military scifi and scifi thriller series tee'd up, but no plans to write a fantasy series anytime soon. I could contribute a fantasy short story tho. I've read lots of fantasy.

Re/ the $25/year promo emails, that's an easy yes as well.

I'd like to do both options.

I'm not currently wide but I was before and will be returning at the end of May once my current select terms end.

Thanks for all you do, Patty.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Yeah, I was expecting at least someone to raise the issue about the Amazon links.

My opinion on it is this:

The right hand of Amazon hasn't the foggiest what the left hand is doing. Until they sort themselves out, I'll quietly ignore it. If it was really that much of an issue, why does Vellum offer the capability to add the affiliate code to the file?

If it becomes an issue, no problem. I'll just re-route through my website. Problem solved. For now, I stick with what Vellum does.

The anthology would be free for all of you to give away to all your newsletter subscribers.


----------



## George Donnelly

I understand. Works for me.


----------



## TromboneAl

Patty,

Your email today said that you're mailing lists have grown to the point that you have to start paying for Mailchimp.

You may be able to avoid (or postpone) that by deleting subscribers who don't open your emails. I just posted about that here.


----------



## George Donnelly

Has she been collecting emails long enough for this particular list to really say for sure that X or Y subscriber is not engaged? I'm not sure enough time has passed. And given that there are 80+ authors regularly participating, $30 or even $100/mo seems like a minor expense, one that we can easily handle amongst ourselves.

Also, an important principle: plan for success. If we're thinking as a group of authors who want to grow, we need room to grow. Where are we/this promotion/association in 1 year? 5 years? Maybe there are 10,000 subscribers? Constantly pruning a large list isn't an efficient use of time.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Really like this idea   I've already added the image to my website linking to the promo page. 

Like GeorgeD I'm not currently writing fantasy, though I do have a paranormal series planned for much later in the year, I was wondering if that was going to be a problem since you mentioned in the email a lead in or a spin-off to a current series?

Thanks so much for all your hard work!


----------



## TraciLoudin

I like the idea of featured authors in your newsletters! I think the antho might not pay you back the way you want (in other words, it puts more work on you). But I love the newsletter idea. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## GwynnEWhite

I am happy with the $25/year. It's an absolute bargain at the price.


----------



## UnicornEmily

The anthology sounds interesting.  I'll have to ponder what I could do for that.

One question: if the included work is a lead-in to a current series (a prologue short story, so to speak), would it be all right to use it elsewhere (for instance, as a permafree), or would it have to be exclusive to the anthology?  I've been thinking of writing a prologue short story for one of my series that I was planning to make a permafree.

$25 for a year of promotion to the mailing list sounds fair.  Question about that: what would a year of promotion *mean?*  Would it be one e-mail to them, or an automated series of e-mails based on who opened/who didn't, or what?  It sounds cool, but I'd like to see the details outlined (when you think of them).

By the way, Patty, the link from the widget on your site doesn't work.  I think it's because the URL is .cpm, not .com.  You probably want to fix that.

I can hardly wait till the sign-ups are open for May!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Patty Jansen said:


> Everyone should have received an email now. Look in your inbox.


I was wondering why I hadn't received an email, Patty, so I just looked up when I last did a promo with you, and I can't believe it's been a year! I'm probably not even on your list anymore. I think it's definitely time I submitted again.


----------



## geronl

Does anyone know anything about reachmail... seems similar and allows a bigger list...

not that I have any list

I don't normally write fantasy, I have written 2 short stories which can be found in "Dragon of Torik" (which is free at Google and Smashwords but not Amazon, yet)


----------



## Patty Jansen

I sent an update. Look in your inbox.

The site now has a donate button.

The Facebook group is un-hidden. See email for the URL.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Every registered author should have received an email about the May promo. The form is now open. See here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


----------



## Not any more

I signed up, Patty. I'm in the process of updating the cover, and that should be completed in the next week or so.


----------



## Annette_g

Patty Jansen said:


> Every registered author should have received an email about the May promo. The form is now open. See here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


Thanks, Patty

Just sent mine in today and sent a wee donation.


----------



## JTriptych

Ive applied! I hope Patty accepts me.


----------



## Pamela

I applied too, with my newest book.  Thanks Patty.  I didn't see a donation button on the form, but happy to contribute.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Pamela said:


> I applied too, with my newest book. Thanks Patty. I didn't see a donation button on the form, but happy to contribute.


The button is on the page (http://pattyjansen.com/promo/) in the right-hand column.


----------



## geronl

I don't expect anything, but I guess it couldn't hurt.


----------



## RJ Crayton

I just signed up for the mailer. Looks like I'll have to wait for June for the free promo, though.


----------



## andrewdobell

Entered for the first time.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

Just made a donation. Thank you for all your hard work, Patty!  

I'm sitting out on the May promo, but will definitely join again in the future. This is one of the best author cross promos out there.


----------



## TripEllington

This sounds like a wonderful opportunity. I know Sendy has been mentioned before, but once I switched to them, I've never looked back. It lacks some of the features of MailChimp, but the cost difference is so great that any other paid email service would be unsustainable for me.


----------



## J.T. Williams

Just submitted for May.


----------



## CM Raymond

We're launching on Wednesday. Can I still register? I can message you our book funnel ARC page if you'd like.

Very cool system!


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

Okay, so I did  sign up for May after all. I can't resist. I totally love working together to promote speculative fiction with so many wonderful indies!


----------



## Patty Jansen

OK peeps, I'm closing the form. I've had 150 entries and I have to make hyperURLs for all of them. I've got a deadline and have thousands of other things to do. This is getting quite overwhelming.


----------



## Not any more

Patty Jansen said:


> OK peeps, I'm closing the form. I've had 150 entries and I have to make hyperURLs for all of them. I've got a deadline and have thousands of other things to do. This is getting quite overwhelming.


You know what they say, no good deed goes unpunished. My new cover should be live as soon as Amazon finishes their "review process". I don't know what kind of review they conduct, since they don't catch most stuff that violates their ToS.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> OK peeps, I'm closing the form. I've had 150 entries and I have to make hyperURLs for all of them. I've got a deadline and have thousands of other things to do. This is getting quite overwhelming.


It looks great so far! Thanks for all your hard work on this, Patty! You may just be the next BookBub.


----------



## PermaStudent

Patty Jansen said:


> OK peeps, I'm closing the form. I've had 150 entries and I have to make hyperURLs for all of them. I've got a deadline and have thousands of other things to do. This is getting quite overwhelming.


Patty, I can volunteer time to help if there's any part of the project that you can outsource. PM me.


----------



## Patty Jansen

PermaStudent said:


> Patty, I can volunteer time to help if there's any part of the project that you can outsource. PM me.


I'll probably be looking for a VA for this project and some other stuff. I have to change all the passwords on the sites, and not this month, because the phenomenal success of the free promo last month means that Amazon nixed my affiliate income. /bleh


----------



## geronl

Patty Jansen said:


> OK peeps, I'm closing the form. I've had 150 entries and I have to make hyperURLs for all of them. I've got a deadline and have thousands of other things to do. This is getting quite overwhelming.


After the huge success you guys had last month, I'm not that surprised.


----------



## geronl

Patty Jansen said:


> I'll probably be looking for a VA for this project and some other stuff. I have to change all the passwords on the sites, and not this month, because the phenomenal success of the free promo last month means that Amazon nixed my affiliate income. /bleh


Oh No. That stinks.


----------



## Lorna_Reid

I also donated. I really appreciate all the hard work, Patty. As soon as payday rolls around again, I'll be sending more.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Lorna_Reid said:


> I also donated. I really appreciate all the hard work, Patty. As soon as payday rolls around again, I'll be sending more.


Thank you and thanks to all the people who donated.

I'm up to about 60 books of the 160. I need to have this up by the weekend. I also need to have a draft of my new novel to the editor.

I'm very sorry to the people who were going to enter and now find the form closed for entries. I hate shutting people out, but I've got almost 160 entries and I have no time for any more.


----------



## crusoe

Well, I just sent out my newsletter to let people know in advance. This is going to be big.

What do you think?
------



> *Happy Wednesday!*
> 
> I have some exciting developments to share with you today, three important bits that I think you'll love.
> 
> *BIT ONE*
> 
> First of all, the lovely and talented Patty Jensen is hosting a MAJOR book sale this weekend, and "The Truth Beyond the Sky" is part of it!
> 
> If you haven't heard of her, Patty's promotions are fast becoming one of the most sought after events for independent authors, and some huge authors have joined this time, which means my indie author friends and I will reach more people than ever before.
> 
> How does this work? Well, on Saturday & Sunday a bunch of awesome Sci-Fi and Fantasy books will be only 99 cents. And as a bonus for being on this mailinglist, I'm giving you advanced notice and making "The Truth Beyond the Sky" 99 cents for even longer, from Friday until Tuesday, May 10th! That's about 66% off the normal price, so if you know anyone who loves Sci-Fi and wants to get a fantastic deal, do them a favor and tell them. As always, you can get it here: http://bit.ly/readTBTS and you can see all of the books in Patty's huge 99 cent weekend here on her website: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/
> 
> *BIT TWO*
> 
> In honor of this huge ebook sale, I'm GIVING AWAY a paperback of "The Island on the Edge of Forever," and I'll even sign it if you want! Starting May 11th, you'll be able to join the giveaway to win a free paperback copy, no strings attached. The giveaway will be on this page, but it won't go live until Wed, May 11th (silly Goodreads rules). The giveaway will run until King Kamehameha Day on June 11th, and I expect it to be one of the biggest giveaways we've ever done. If you're the one who is randomly selected, I'll write whatever you want (within reason) on the title page!
> 
> *BIT THREE*
> 
> Finally, if you are one of the remarkable people on the Beta Reading team for the 3rd book in the series, I want to thank you again for helping make the book as good as it possibly can be. And unless I've given you a specific extension, we only have THREE more weeks until the beta-reader deadline on May 25th (which also happens to be Towel Day).
> 
> So if you're in that group, please reply to this email and write me a quick note to let me know what chapter you're currently on. It really helps me gauge how well the entire beta-reader group is doing. I've been doing a weekly checkup every Wednesday since we started two weeks ago, and it's been going quite well!
> 
> Thanks again for all of your likes, retweets, shares, comments, questions, and overall support. I'm so grateful for each and every one of your reviews, and I'm happy to report that "The Truth Beyond the Sky" just got its 57th Kindle store review! A 5-star review, no less.
> 
> It makes me even more excited to share the 3rd book with you all.
> 
> _love & light,
> 
> -- Andrew Crusoe
> Aravinda Loop - Mythic Sci-Fi with a Heart
> //myth.li_


----------



## geronl

did I miss something... is there an image gif for this, or use the ones from the FB group...


----------



## Patty Jansen

geronl said:


> did I miss something... is there an image gif for this, or use the ones from the FB group...


You should have received an email. I think I sent it on Monday. But essentially, use the images from the FB group, because they're the same. Link to http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

That's the very quick & dirty. I'll write a post to everyone on the promo list tomorrow that will have all the shareable links. I don't want to do this too early because I want people to be able to share RIGHT NOW as opposed to "wait until tomorrow" where there is 90% chance it won't happen.


----------



## JTriptych

I'm raring to go! Thanks, Patty.


----------



## geronl

I got it.


----------



## Patty Jansen

geronl said:


> I got it.


Er. If it's the one you tweeted, that's the one from two months ago


----------



## Patty Jansen

OK, I'll see if I can paste this direct from Mailchimp:










ETA: it worked! You might see a certain resemblance to one of your covers


----------



## geronl

I definitely do see a resemblance. Handsome critter.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Promo all set to start officially later today. We already have 120+ sales through the site.

This afternoon, I will be going through the page for the last time and checking the prices on all books.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Patty - I already have a sale.

Posted it on my website and blog.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Pamela said:


> Thanks Patty - I already have a sale.
> 
> Posted it on my website and blog.


Yes, I can see it


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

This one's looking good so far! Not as much movement as last time, BUT there is a difference between Free and 99c. I'm excited to see how well it'll do over the weekend


----------



## Patty Jansen

From previous 99c sales, the average book can expect about 10-15 sales. 

Now I know there is no such thing as an average, and in reality I've seen variation between a handful of sales and 62 (no, that was not a book of mine, sadly )

Books that do better:
- Haven't been in the promo recently
- Have an AWESOME cover
- Box sets


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> From previous 99c sales, the average book can expect about 10-15 sales.
> 
> Now I know there is no such thing as an average, and in reality I've seen variation between a handful of sales and 62 (no, that was not a book of mine, sadly )
> 
> Books that do better:
> - Haven't been in the promo recently
> - Have an AWESOME cover
> - Box sets


Add one sale in the UK for Bound in Blue. Love that cover


----------



## Jacob Stanley

Already got a sale on mine this morning.  

Not 100 percent sure it was from the promo, but I figure it probably was. This is my first time in any sort of group promotion, so I'm pretty hyped.

I'll be sending out my first tweet and my newsletter very shortly.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Jacob Stanley said:


> Already got a sale on mine this morning.
> 
> Not 100 percent sure it was from the promo, but I figure it probably was. This is my first time in any sort of group promotion, so I'm pretty hyped.
> 
> I'll be sending out my first tweet and my newsletter very shortly.


Yes, that's a promo sale


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> Yes, that's a promo sale


I have 6 so far, but my box is so awesome, I'm sure it couldn't be... okay yes. YAY!


----------



## cvannatta

Sent to my email list, posted on Facebook (author page and personal), posted to G+ and Pinterest. Here's hoping everyone does exceedingly well.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Sent out my newsletter, posted on Facebook and Tweeted. I'm very excited about this particular promotion for two reasons: 1.) I finally have a boxed set in one of Patty's promos and 2.) There are a lot of books and boxed sets in this promotion that I've had my eye on for purchase. Here are my links:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/1649249058685297/photos/a.1657599361183600.1073741839.1649249058685297/1727321364211399/?type=3&theater

Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728921505933840384


----------



## Al K. Line

Got my post up on FB  https://www.facebook.com/authoralkline


----------



## Jacob Stanley

Patty Jansen said:


> Yes, that's a promo sale


Awesome!

Just sent my stuff out. I have the tiniest mailing list of all time, but I gave them a heads up about the promo. Also posted to my blog, Google+, my facebook author/fan page, and Twitter.

Twitter is the only place where I have a semi-substantial platform, and I will make sure to tweet about it several times over the weekend.


----------



## C. Gockel

Would everyone PLEASE post their facebook / Google+ / Twitter / Tumblr posts so we can all like / comment / share them as much as possible? We can blow up Facebook algos if we do.

Here are my posts:

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/491499991044785/?type=3&theater

Tumblr:
https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/491499991044785/?type=3&theater

Also just sent email.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I don't know why every time I need to find a link to an individual FB update, I should have to fight Facebook because I've forgotten how the frick to get the URL. Seriously, sometimes I feel Facebook's greatest purpose in life is to obfuscate shit.

[no link from me because I can't find how I got to the post URL before #%#@&$%]


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> I don't know why every time I need to find a link to an individual FB update, I should have to fight Facebook because I've forgotten how the frick to get the URL. Seriously, sometimes I feel Facebook's greatest purpose in life is to obfuscate [crap].
> 
> [no link from me because I can't find how I got to the post URL before #%#@&$%]


This drove me crazy for such a long time! I finally figured it out totally by accident. If you click on the banner picture, it takes you to the post all by itself and - voila! - it has its own URL.


----------



## Patty Jansen

OK, I found it:

https://www.facebook.com/patty.jansen/posts/10154103751397403:0

To get the link, when you've posted on a page, click the little arrow in the right hand corner and then the arrow that says "more options". Click "embed" and then "show preview" and then when you have the preview, click the post's date.

Seriously WTF

/grumpy


----------



## George Donnelly

Hi guys!

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorGeorgeDonnelly/posts/1316925264988075
https://plus.google.com/+GeorgeDonnelly1/posts/XWpGdVVStso

On Twitter, I just shared Patty's post. I'm going to blog and send out an email to my list shortly.

Update:

Blog: http://georgedonnelly.com/good-stories-read-lately/
Email: http://archive.aweber.com/gdcom/98TGm/h/What_are_you_reading_these_days_.htm


----------



## Patty Jansen

Marilyn Peake said:


> This drove me crazy for such a long time! I finally figured it out totally by accident. If you click on the banner picture, it takes you to the post all by itself and - voila! - it has its own URL.


Nope, this does not work. It just gives the link for the picture only. If you want the entire post, you have to do the embed thing.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> Nope, this does not work. It just gives the link for the picture only. If you want the entire post, you have to do the embed thing.


Hmmmm...It's worked for me every time I did it. I've always linked to the entire post. As an example, here's the link I got that way for my current post:
https://www.facebook.com/1649249058685297/photos/a.1657599361183600.1073741839.1649249058685297/1727321364211399/?type=3&theater


----------



## BenedictPatrick

Posted on FB, Instagram, Twitter and made a post on Reddit Fantasy.


----------



## Jacob Stanley

My Tweet: https://twitter.com/Jacobstanley148/status/728927039739318273

My Google+ (Which I just had to redo) - https://plus.google.com/u/0/116517968401038092215/posts/fEJQZQsFXsM

My FB: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=774969232640463&id=622547034549351


----------



## Patty Jansen

Marilyn Peake said:


> Hmmmm...It's worked for me every time I did it. I've always linked to the entire post. As an example, here's the link I got that way for my current post:
> https://www.facebook.com/1649249058685297/photos/a.1657599361183600.1073741839.1649249058685297/1727321364211399/?type=3&theater


That just links to the image


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Marilyn Peake said:


> Hmmmm...It's worked for me every time I did it. I've always linked to the entire post. As an example, here's the link I got that way for my current post:
> https://www.facebook.com/1649249058685297/photos/a.1657599361183600.1073741839.1649249058685297/1727321364211399/?type=3&theater


On an iPad, if you press and hold on the photo, you get the above type of link--and it does bring one to the photo, with the post on the right.

Here's Patty's post, which you can see is similar:
https://www.facebook.com/patty.jansen/photos/a.10151673335442403.1073741825.47413357402/10154103751397403/?type=3

Betsy


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> That just links to the image


When I need a link to an actual post, I just find my post, and right click the little grey date. Copy link. Done. Example. I right clicked and copied the 1hr (post time) for this

https://www.facebook.com/markecooperbooks/posts/503849399761990


----------



## Jacob Stanley

For FB, To get a link I just click on the small post-time link right underneath the poster's name.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mark E. Cooper said:


> When I need a link to an actual post, I just find my post, and right click the little grey date. Copy link. Done. Example. I right clicked and copied the 1hr (post time) for this
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/markecooperbooks/posts/503849399761990


That's what I thought, interestingly, which I click on yours, I get the same link:
https://www.facebook.com/markecooperbooks/posts/503849399761990#

But when I do that on Patty's, I get the photo page link. Which still works, but interesting...

Betsy


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On an iPad, if you press and hold on the photo, you get the above type of link--and it does bring one to the photo, with the post on the right.
> 
> Here's Patty's post, which you can see is similar:
> https://www.facebook.com/patty.jansen/photos/a.10151673335442403.1073741825.47413357402/10154103751397403/?type=3
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. Yes, mine was the same: banner picture with the wording to the right side of it.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> OK, I found it:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/patty.jansen/posts/10154103751397403:0
> 
> To get the link, when you've posted on a page, click the little arrow in the right hand corner and then the arrow that says "more options". Click "embed" and then "show preview" and then when you have the preview, click the post's date.
> 
> Seriously WTF
> 
> /grumpy


Man, that is complicated.  OK, I tried mine that way. Here's my new-and-improved link:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1727321364211399&id=1649249058685297&substory_index=0


----------



## Patty Jansen

Marilyn Peake said:


> Man, that is complicated.  OK, I tried mine that way. Here's my new-and-improved link:
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1727321364211399&id=1649249058685297&substory_index=0


What Mark says above also works, except I was on a tablet and I guess right-clicking is a thing there, but it's not my tablet and meh--too tired. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

Just put up my Facebook post:



__ https://www.facebook.com/monkeyqueenbooks/posts/667223770082375


I clicked "like" on all the other FB posts in this thread, and I also RTd a tweet from Kate Danley on Twitter.

Will do more later. Now, it's breakfast, and then off to Free Comic Book Day!


----------



## crusoe

C. Gockel said:


> Would everyone PLEASE post their facebook / Google+ / Twitter / Tumblr posts so we can all like / comment / share them as much as possible? We can blow up Facebook algos if we do.


Heck yeah! Great idea! Let's do this.

https://twitter.com/hellocrusoe/status/728970179384725504
https://www.facebook.com/amcrusoe/posts/998280270207547

And reminded my mailinglist with this chill update:



> Aloha!
> 
> Just thought you'd appreciate a quick reminder that the 99¢ weekend I mentioned on Wednesday is on! There's SO many great Sci-Fi & Fantasy books here, and all for 99¢ at this page: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/
> 
> Perhaps you'll find something you like, and if you do, you may even want to sign up for her mailinglist. My books have a habit of ending up in her promos
> 
> Anyway, here's hoping we have a big weekend. The more awesome folks read the first book, the more massive the upcoming AMBROSIA book release will be!
> 
> - Andrew Crusoe
> Aravinda Loop - Mythic Sci-Fi with a Heart
> //myth.li


OH, and incidentally, I just click the post date to get a direct link to a Facebook post.

Thanks again to Patty for all that you do!


----------



## Angela Holder

Here's my Facebook post:

https://www.facebook.com/angelaholderauthor/photos/a.679163958791897.1073741828.677772195597740/1116914298350192/?type=3&theater


----------



## TraciLoudin

Patty Jansen said:


> To get the link, when you've posted on a page, click the little arrow in the right hand corner and then the arrow that says "more options". Click "embed" and then "show preview" and then when you have the preview, click the post's date.
> 
> Seriously WTF
> /grumpy


Uh, yeah. That's the only way I could get it to work too, Patty. I tried the other ways mentioned and kept getting just the image. Thanks, Facebook...



C. Gockel said:


> Would everyone PLEASE post their facebook / Google+ / Twitter / Tumblr posts so we can all like / comment / share them as much as possible? We can blow up Facebook algos if we do.


Great point!

https://www.facebook.com/Worldbinding/posts/1005694562811313
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/728978155000705024

I'll also be "Quote Retweeting" other authors' tweets with hashtags like #mustread, #whattoread, #bookworm, #booklover, #books, #novel, #greatreads which I recommend to everyone to catch the attention of readers beyond just your followers.

Here's the G+ post for anyone who missed it in Patty's email: 
https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/EQZ2KoG94UY

I'll post a "Final Day" G+ post tomorrow. 
Rock on, everyone!


----------



## TraciLoudin

Please also give these a plus! They're separate communities on G+, and community posts can show up in their members' main stream if they get enough attention.

https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/i4MeZVpcuA3
https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/Vjgfhpk6xBg
https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/F2spmJ5NPuC

Thanks!


----------



## PaulLev

I have had three sales of the novel since last night.

Here's one of my Tweets - https://twitter.com/PaulLev/status/728743420349550592 - to 14K followers, with relay to 5K Friends + 1.3K Followers on FB

And here's one of my G+ posts https://plus.google.com/+PaulLevinson/posts/3EFCNgkbZTY - to 4.3K followers


----------



## 31842

Here's the Facebook post:

https://www.facebook.com/135952236465935/photos/a.359516440776179.81210.135952236465935/1082271935167289/?type=3&theater

Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728936531675758592%5B%2Furl


----------



## Ros_Jackson

Blogged, tweeted on two accounts, facebooked, and even Google Plussed. I like the idea of doing "final day" messages tomorrow. 

I also bought copies of a few books in the promotion on Kobo, because I can't resist a bargain.


----------



## TripEllington

Loving this promo so far. Here are my FB and Twitter posts:

https://www.facebook.com/tripellington/posts/883761715079253

https://twitter.com/TripEllington/status/728997425222979584


----------



## Adair Hart

Think I got everyone's FB posts liked. I posted on mine at:




__ https://www.facebook.com/AdairHart/posts/1289108197770011



Good luck with the promotion all!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter

Newsletters sent to my three lists, shared on facebook, twitter and google plus!


----------



## G.

Email blast went out early this morning.


----------



## Guest

Posted shared and tweeted. My tiny group of followers may get a sale or two but my first tweet was retweeted by a couple of book sites with 15k followers between them so I hope that helps.


----------



## Michael Alan Peck

Posted and shared on Facebook, Twitter, and Google+.


----------



## Not any more

Here are my facebook posts:

https://www.facebook.com/brkingsolver/posts/1090949374281727

I also boosted the post through tomorrow.


----------



## 69959

FB: 
https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/photos/a.359802734106601.89139.342959609124247/1019359831484218/?type=3&theater

Twitter:
https://twitter.com/growwithstacy/status/729029246543233024

G+:
https://plus.google.com/+StacyClaflin/posts/AXLYaXfzcuU

Pinterest: 
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/122582421086368859/


----------



## crusoe

I gotta say, I just love this.

Seeing everyone help each other makes me so happy.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Just got up on a very dreary Mother's Day morning. The family are all still asleep.

603 sales so far.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Holy moley. 39 sold already!


----------



## crusoe

Patty Jansen said:


> Just got up on a very dreary Mother's Day morning. The family are all still asleep.
> 
> 603 sales so far.


Just to be clear, Is that for all books in the promo, Patty?


----------



## Patty Jansen

crusoe said:


> Just to be clear, Is that for all books in the promo, Patty?


That's the total for all books reported to me so far, with the caveats:

- reports seem to lag by almost half a day right now
- reports seem to under-estimate by as much as 30%


----------



## crusoe

Patty Jansen said:


> That's the total for all books reported to me so far, with the caveats:
> 
> - reports seem to lag by almost half a day right now
> - reports seem to under-estimate by as much as 30%


Superb, thank you! Yeah, I have been noticing a delay on the dashboard today. Hopefully it'll kick into gear soon.


----------



## J.T. Williams

How the heck do I get the link? Here's my FB if someone can get it for me. https://www.facebook.com/JT-Williams-1730380663855333 It doesn't show up as an option on my post.


----------



## BenedictPatrick

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Holy moley. 39 sold already!


Massive congrats 

Hope everyone is doing well so far - I've defo had my best ever sales today.


----------



## geronl

I posted on some Google Book clubs
Twitter
Facebook
My itty bitty blog


----------



## Patty Jansen

J.T. Williams said:


> How the heck do I get the link? Here's my FB if someone can get it for me. https://www.facebook.com/JT-Williams-1730380663855333 It doesn't show up as an option on my post.


Instructions upthread (on one of the previous pages)


----------



## momilp

Followed everyone on twitter, rt and shared Facebook posts. Awesome promo so far.


----------



## Brock O. Lee

C. Gockel said:


> Would everyone PLEASE post their facebook / Google+ / Twitter / Tumblr posts so we can all like / comment / share them as much as possible? We can blow up Facebook algos if we do.
> 
> Here are my posts:
> 
> Facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/491499991044785/?type=3&theater
> 
> Tumblr:
> https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/491499991044785/?type=3&theater
> 
> Also just sent email.


It's not much, but here's my Twitter post: https://twitter.com/spencerdeveau/status/728986322321420288

This is awesome to be apart of. Thanks, Patty!


----------



## Gator

Posted about the sale on my blog.  Good luck, everyone!


----------



## J.T. Williams

Patty Jansen said:


> Instructions upthread (on one of the previous pages)


Got it. Thanks!

*HERE IS THE FB POST! *

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1886386761588055&id=1730380663855333

*Twitter:* https://twitter.com/AuthorZiok/status/729070521732620289


----------



## Pamela

Here's mine on Face Book: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1027515377303665&set=a.190120414376503.69179.100001356367595&type=3&theater

Sent out newsletter at 3 am this morning. Tweeted yesterday and today. It's on my blog and website.

So far, 5 sold. Congrats to all. I'm liking all FB promos too.


----------



## MKK

Tweeted, blogged and reposted on Facebook today. I've had a handful of sales that I'm almost certainly came as a result of the promo.

For what it's worth, I think Amazon reporting is a little wacky this weekend because of mother's day. I suspect they're selling a lot of books which is messing up the ranking and reporting.


----------



## James R Wells

If I was organized I'd be in this one. But that part where you had to plan ahead was a showstopper.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatSymmetry/photos/a.1837439299815077.1073741828.1837436996481974/2017636975128641/?type=3&theater

Twitter https://twitter.com/JamesWells98226/status/729070955343945729



> Galactic space dragon says go to http://pattyjansen.com/promo/ for 150 scifi and fantasy books at $0.99. @pattyjansen


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

Blogged, FB, Tweeted, Newslettered.

Looks like this one is doing well.

Btw,I'm seeing a bump in sales over my usual baseline.  

Patty, thanks again for organized this.


----------



## novelover

Tweeted, FB and Newsletter

Thanks for putting this together Patty.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Just woke up Sunday Morning. Day 2 of the promo is here in the UK, and I have 60 sales of the promo book in Amazon  Okay, it's still Saturday in America, so that might rise. All in all, an epic sales day.


----------



## George Saoulidis

Give those a like etc:

https://www.facebook.com/MythographyStudios/posts/2011849085706125
https://www.instagram.com/p/BFGd40KnCcX/?taken-by=georgesaoulidis
https://twitter.com/MythographyS/status/725966927760265217


----------



## cvannatta

My FB post for Sunday ("Last day!"):

https://www.facebook.com/20531316728/posts/10154009990506729/

My sales for Saturday: 22 copies sold. (Wow!)

*UPDATE:* Sales for Sunday: 17 copies sold.

Total promo: 39 copies sold over the weekend. This is my first "Patty Promo," so it supports Patty's assessment that books that weren't in previous promos did well.

If the author gods are smiling on me, I'll see increased uptake in the rest of the series in the next few weeks.


----------



## TraciLoudin

Here's my final day G+ post. Give it a plus!

https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/QRni57ahmjq

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Dahlen

cvannatta said:


> My FB post for Sunday ("Last day!"):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/20531316728/posts/10154009990506729/
> 
> My sales for Saturday: 22 copies sold. (Wow!)


Carol, there's something wrong with your FB link - it takes me to Facebook's own page on Facebook when I click it.

Here's my Sunday reminder post: https://www.facebook.com/monkeyqueenbooks/photos/a.349619565176132.1073741828.298796646925091/667669090037843/?type=3&theater I also Tweeted, and I'll be doing a blogpost shortly (once I get a load of laundry on the dryer and another in the wash  ).


----------



## J.T. Williams

Hitting up Twitter to retweet.


----------



## geronl

I'm up to 8 now.


----------



## geronl

9

I forgot there was one sold early


----------



## JTriptych

I got about 20 so far, thanks for all your participation, everyone! For an amoeba like me, its a great number!


----------



## Annette_g

Hi, Patty

I managed to send a google+ from my iPad. Our computer hard drive crashed on Thursday and we lost 3 years worth of stuff. Lesson learned, just bought a new external drive for backing stuff up. I can't remember my twitter password and I've been going round in a loop trying to get back in at the moment. If I do, I will be sure to retweet some of the posts


----------



## Lorna_Reid

I've Facebooked it from my personal page, author page, and page for an unrelated book (personal and author pages on both days). Also, liked other FB posts from this thread. Have also tweeted several times, retweeted, and liked tweets from others, and pinned it on Pinterest. I even ventured into the mystifying waters of Google+ and shared someone's post there.

As for sales, I've made 4 so far over the weekend.

Also, I finally had peace enough to pop onto the page to browse properly and picked up a few books for myself


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter

I've sold 14 thus far and a few of the next books in the series, and I've had a ton of KU reads. According to Book Report, I've had a big uptick in earnings this weekend.

So great job!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Second day of the promo, as usual a bit more quiet. We're still on track to beat the last paid promo in terms of sales made. I'm going to have to go out for a bit today (fancy that), so I'll be a bit scarce until this afternoon.

I've done a lot of thinking about how to take the promo further.

One thing I'd like to do is take the promo wide. I don't particularly like Amazon, and a lot of the promo subscribers don't either. I'm thinking of splitting the page out into retailers, having fewer books per page, but being more selective to offer something different for each retailer.


----------



## Not any more

4 yesterday and 2 today. About normal for a weekend with no promos, but the ranking has gone from 80,000 to 31,000. The book is in KU, so I think I'm getting a lot of borrows.


----------



## Pamela

Great Idea!



Patty Jansen said:


> Second day of the promo, as usual a bit more quiet. We're still on track to beat the last paid promo in terms of sales made. I'm going to have to go out for a bit today (fancy that), so I'll be a bit scarce until this afternoon.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking about how to take the promo further.
> 
> One thing I'd like to do is take the promo wide. I don't particularly like Amazon, and a lot of the promo subscribers don't either. I'm thinking of splitting the page out into retailers, having fewer books per page, but being more selective to offer something different for each retailer.


----------



## Cactus Lady

Patty Jansen said:


> Second day of the promo, as usual a bit more quiet. We're still on track to beat the last paid promo in terms of sales made. I'm going to have to go out for a bit today (fancy that), so I'll be a bit scarce until this afternoon.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking about how to take the promo further.
> 
> One thing I'd like to do is take the promo wide. I don't particularly like Amazon, and a lot of the promo subscribers don't either. I'm thinking of splitting the page out into retailers, having fewer books per page, but being more selective to offer something different for each retailer.


I agree, that's a good idea. I'd love to build my readership on the other platforms.


----------



## PaulLev

Good idea.  But count me in on future promos for the Amazon page of retailers - I like Amazon


----------



## Patty Jansen

And we're done for another month!

The total was 1355 sales, but sales are still coming in, so you will probably see a continuing trickle of sales.

Next month will be a FREE promo. There will be new instructions. Sign up as author if you want to be involved.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

I had great result Patty. 62 on day 1, and 20 on day 2.


----------



## Ros_Jackson

Patty Jansen said:


> Second day of the promo, as usual a bit more quiet. We're still on track to beat the last paid promo in terms of sales made. I'm going to have to go out for a bit today (fancy that), so I'll be a bit scarce until this afternoon.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking about how to take the promo further.
> 
> One thing I'd like to do is take the promo wide. I don't particularly like Amazon, and a lot of the promo subscribers don't either. I'm thinking of splitting the page out into retailers, having fewer books per page, but being more selective to offer something different for each retailer.


I like this idea, although I've never been able to figure out how to do Kobo links to individual book pages with affiliate codes, for instance. Smashwords is a lot easier. But I guess, for a free month, you don't need to be doing any affiliate codes anyhow. I'm in favour in principle, but it might be a lot of work to set up all the different promotions.


----------



## geronl

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I had great result Patty. 62 on day 1, and 20 on day 2.


wow, that's great


----------



## BenedictPatrick

Hey Patty - just wanted to say thanks for letting me get involved in this - Sat and Sun were my best sales so far 
Confirmed the promo can also work for preorders (and pushed me just far enough for my Also Boughts to populate - yay )


----------



## Patty Jansen

BenedictPatrick said:


> Hey Patty - just wanted to say thanks for letting me get involved in this - Sat and Sun were my best sales so far
> Confirmed the promo can also work for preorders (and pushed me just far enough for my Also Boughts to populate - yay )


LOL just as well I was so busy I didn't notice your book was on pre-order.

APOLOGIES for those whose books I've refused on this basis.

*sheesh* I'm not an octopus.


----------



## eacopen

My numbers weren't as good as some people's here but my social media reach is still very small but growing and I'm a first time author. 

On Saturday, I sold 8 copies. This has been my best sale date yet (aside from when all the pre-orders went out) 
On Sunday, I sold 5. 

These are small numbers to many of you but the book's been out just over a month now and this sale helped me inch closer to 50 copies sold in the first 50 days...I just need to sell 5 more. I'm that much closer.


----------



## JamesOsiris

Thanks so much for this, Patty! Your promo has done a lot better than the one I paid for today


----------



## Patty Jansen

I put up the June form.

Dates: 4-5 June
FREE books

New: the promo will be going wide!

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


----------



## Matthew Eliot

Thanks again for organising this, Patty.

I submitted (and made a modest donation -- not sure if this was required, but I'm more than happy to do so).


----------



## Patty Jansen

Matthew Eliot said:


> Thanks again for organising this, Patty.
> 
> I submitted (and made a modest donation -- not sure if this was required, but I'm more than happy to do so).


Thank you!

At this point, I don't have to require payment. If just a few people donate each month, I can pay mailchimp and the site hosting, which is really all I want. As I said, if you want to donate, do so based on past promos. You can't buy your way into the new promo. But if your book looks good and hasn't been featured recently, you'll go into one of the sections. How many people I'll end up having to reject depends on how many entries I get. The number of books on the page is limited by the amount of time I have to put them up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for giving back to the community, Patty! 

Betsy


----------



## crusoe

Entering now. Thanks again, dear Patty!


----------



## UnicornEmily

Thank you very much, Patty!  I'm so excited that this promo is wide now.  I hope everything will be nice to you and you'll be able to fill in the website very quickly with no trouble at all.  You'll sacrificed a lot of time to do this, and I think I speak for everybody when I say THANK YOU for it.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'm almost up-to-date with all the entries. The page is looking very spiffy http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

This will remain open until Friday and unless I get a last-minute deluge of entries, it's quite likely that your book will make it in.

The requirements:

- Books must be FREE on 4-5 June
- Must be Science Fiction and Fantasy
- Not featured in previous promo
- Absolutely NO shortlinks. I don't know where they go, what they record and who gets a cut of what (especially that horrible getbook.at site YEESH!), and I'm not going to peel the site URL from all the nonsense they generate.


----------



## Abderian

Gorgeous, Patty! Few Are Chosen appears twice on the Amazon page.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Abderian said:


> Gorgeous, Patty! Few Are Chosen appears twice on the Amazon page.


I need to work some kinks out still.


----------



## UnicornEmily

Patty, you are a rock star!  You know we all think you're the greatest, right?


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Looks good, Patty.
I know I can be a bit dim sometimes, but it took me a few moments of brow scrunching to figure out that I needed to click the retailer logos to see the books. Perhaps a little 'click here' would help those of us who need it spelling out.  
Oh, and for some reason, my book isn't included on the Apple page. Did the link I sent not work?
Here it is again, just in case. https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/foxblood-1-brush-moon/id412774075?mt=11


----------



## Patty Jansen

Raquel Lyon said:


> Looks good, Patty.
> I know I can be a bit dim sometimes, but it took me a few moments of brow scrunching to figure out that I needed to click the retailer logos to see the books. Perhaps a little 'click here' would help those of us who need it spelling out.
> Oh, and for some reason, my book isn't included on the Apple page. Did the link I sent not work?
> Here it is again, just in case. https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/foxblood-1-brush-moon/id412774075?mt=11


No, it didn't work. I hope I'll remember to add it.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

No worries. I know you're busy.


----------



## Patty Jansen

June entries closing today.

Going once, going twice...

See http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/ for details


----------



## Patty Jansen

Confirmation emails have been sent. Check your inbox.


----------



## crusoe

Patty Jansen said:


> Confirmation emails have been sent. Check your inbox.


So excited to be in this! And I'm honored that "The Island on the Edge of Forever" is 6th in the list on your Kindle promo page.

The only problem is, you're using an old cover for the book. Can you please reference this link instead? It's already hosted by Amazon: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/513SIPhSYqL._SX311_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg

Thanks again, Patty! This is going to be fantastic.


----------



## Patty Jansen

crusoe said:


> So excited to be in this! And I'm honored that "The Island on the Edge of Forever" is 6th in the list on your Kindle promo page.
> 
> The only problem is, you're using an old cover for the book. Can you please reference this link instead? It's already hosted by Amazon: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/513SIPhSYqL._SX311_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg
> 
> Thanks again, Patty! This is going to be fantastic.


I actually tell you in the email you got that I don't do this. If *I* make a mistake, I'll fix it. For new covers, new books, different books etc. etc. I'd just be opening the floodgates. People literally do email to ask for "Oh, can you just swap out that book and put the other one, and I know it looks like Romance but it should be in..." FIVE minutes before the promo starts. Just nope.

Sorry, I know it sounds rude, but there is only one of me and I have a deadline.

I did look at your cover and couldn't really see that much of a difference anyway.

Behind the scenes, the page looks like one giant BLOB of HTML gobbledygook. Find an individual book in there is something that... GEESH! I will do it when *I* make a mistake.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I sent the email with all the sharable links to the entire promo author list. If you didn't get the email, you can see it here:

http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=f836d11eaf94a142546f39ff1&id=497201ce83&e=[UNIQID]


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> I sent the email with all the sharable links to the entire promo author list. If you didn't get the email, you can see it here:
> 
> http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=f836d11eaf94a142546f39ff1&id=497201ce83&e=[UNIQID]


Thanks. I never seem to get your emails.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Thanks. I never seem to get your emails.


It's weird. I put it in the Facebook group as well.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> It's weird. I put it in the Facebook group as well.


I think my domain host has very aggressive spam filters. I never get dildos or sex ed in my emails either.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I think my domain host has very aggressive spam filters. I never get dildos or sex ed in my emails either.


Me neither. I've found, over many years of being involved in e-commerce, that some addresses just won't talk to each other for a while, and then it will resolve itself automagically.


----------



## MKK

Good luck, everyone...not in this one but will do FB and blog post for you.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Figured I'd better get some posts in before the weekend gets too crazy, so...

FB: https://www.facebook.com/stuart.whitmore.10/posts/509024112636614
Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+StuartWhitmore/posts/PLcddHudDgh
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/738996536160358400


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I don't have a book in this month's promotion, but I posted an announcement about it on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1739121736364695&id=1649249058685297&substory_index=0
And tweeted about it:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739009528780328960


----------



## Patty Jansen

Awesome.

I have a music activity this weekend that coincides with the promo. I've had a barysax blasting in my ear all afternoon. Ack. I'll get to all the promo stuff after dinner.


----------



## JTriptych

Did all my FB shares and tweets last night.


----------



## Adair Hart

Not in this one, but posted on my Facebook! Liked the ones that let me do it as my author page. Hope to be in August's promotion  Good luck Everyone!




__ https://www.facebook.com/AdairHart/posts/1308782165802614


----------



## Douglas Milewski

I've echoed to Facebook and G+. Mailing list (meagre as it is) went out this AM.


----------



## Abderian

Two Reddit posts.
https://www.reddit.com/r/FreeEBOOKS/
https://www.reddit.com/r/freebooks/

Redditors, please upvote!


----------



## C. Gockel

Here is my FB Post: https://www.facebook.com/CGockelWrites/photos/a.157057451155709.1073741828.153359038192217/501112816750169/?type=3&theater

Just sent out email this morning.


----------



## Angela Holder

Facebooks post: https://www.facebook.com/angelaholderauthor/posts/1139569802751308

Mailing list will be going out shortly.


----------



## crusoe

I was up until 1AM last night, so I was able to send my a mailinglist out the moment it went free on Amazon US store. Also Twitter & Facebook.

"The Island on the Edge of Forever" is Number 15 in it's category; not bad!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Email sent about seven hours ago, showing good click-through rate so far. Will FB & Twitter tonight. Already seeing a good spike in download rates at Amazon. No idea on the other sites, though, as I go through Smashwords.


----------



## James R Wells

https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatSymmetry/photos/a.1837439299815077.1073741828.1837436996481974/2035093533382985/?type=3&theater
https://twitter.com/JamesWells98226/status/739153340244725761


----------



## BenedictPatrick

Not in it this month, but hit it up on all my socials.

Oh, and on this little website:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Fantasy/comments/4mhzae/loads_of_free_indie_fantasy_and_scifi_books_this/

/flex

Lots of luck and new readers to all involved!


----------



## 69959

FB: https://www.facebook.com/stacy.claflin.author/posts/1036884456398422
Twitter: https://twitter.com/growwithstacy/status/739209606329569280
Blog: http://stacyclaflin.com/2016/06/04/100-free-scifi-fantasy-ebooks-all-retailers/
Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/122582421086588095/
Google: https://plus.google.com/+StacyClaflin/posts/G4Aimq99HMc


----------



## Incognita

Here's my FB post:

https://www.facebook.com/ChristinePopeAuthor/photos/a.303321656379848.75176.296874103691270/1181183468593658/?type=3&theater


----------



## Cindy Borgne

Just wanted to say thanks Patty. I shared the link several places.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Sharing complete. Will do some retweeting etc tomorrow.


----------



## Patty Jansen

So far, we've had over 120,000 clicks on book links via the site. It's hard to measure actual downloads for free books, but most people have noticed a significant jump in free downloads.

We've included non-Amazon sites in the promotion for the first time, and out of those, Kobo is performing the best. Unfortunately, Kobo doesn't report free downloads (or, I should say, it reports less than 1% of them).

The main feeding sites were Facebook, Reddit (thank you, whoever posted there) and the dedicated promo mailing list which has organically grown to almost 4000 subscribers in just a few months. This is the list you can see on the right-hand column in the site. I haven't done any fancy stuff with trying to get people to sign up. No pop-ups, no ads, no nothing. I just thought it would be a good idea for the promo to have a list, and oops, now there are 4000 people on it.


----------



## Abderian

I had great results AGAIN.  

I did have a Book Barbarian on Friday, which will have skewed my results, but I had 515 downloads & 5 sales at Amazon on 4th June, 191 downloads and 3 sales yesterday (day not over yet), and reached #181 overall free in Amazon on 4th June. 84 downloads on D2D (Nook & IBooks), Kobo showing 2 downloads - not accurate so hard to tell what that means - and Googleplay is in Chinese so I've no idea.  Up until this promo I'd had little to no movement on wide sites, so hopefully this will have kick-started something. 

Many thanks to Patty and everyone else who helped out with tweeting, newsletters to mailing lists etc.

I'm looking forward to July's 99 cents promo. After that I'm not sure what I'll have to submit, so I better get writing.


----------



## Not any more

I posted on my blog, twitter, and facebook, plus on a dozen facebook groups. 723 downloads on Saturday, another 330 today, all on Amazon. I have a Book Barbarian promo on Tuesday, then the book pops back up to $2.99. The book I promoed is a 2-book bundle that starts my 5-book series, so I expect a lot of sales and reads as follow on. I hit #214 in the overall free store and #11 in free Paranormal and Urban Fantasy.

Thanks again, Patty!


----------



## Gator

I downloaded 8 interesting Book 1's for new series to read, so I've been busy reading.

Oh, and I posted about the promo on my blog, too.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Gator said:


> I downloaded 8 interesting Book 1's for new series to read, so I've been busy reading.
> 
> Oh, and I posted about the promo on my blog, too.


Thank you!


----------



## PearlEarringLady

I had a great weekend - 779 downloads on Saturday, and 357 on Sunday, got to #2 in Sword & Sorcery and #7 in Epic fantasy, plus a definite bump in paid sales, which was an unexpected bonus. I was away for the weekend, so my blog post and mailing list email went out on autopilot, and I wasn't able to do much ad hoc this time, but I did get a thank you from one of my mailing list peeps, so passing that on. 

Great job, Patty! Thanks for all your hard work. Off to find the Donate button...


----------



## Patty Jansen

The July form is up!

We already have over 120 entries, so be quick!

We went wide with the promo last month and this has been an astonishing success, with over 120k in clicks to free book links and over 2000 people added to the promo's dedicated reader mailing list.

We are doing 99c books this month.

The promo will be sponsored by my new release, so I will personally hand-code all retailer pages.

At this point, I would love to get more books that are WIDE, especially if they are at Google Play and/or Smashwords.


----------



## Pamela

I entered my book yesterday, but it doesn't appear under Amazon.  It's a new book, never in your promos before.  I just entered it again.  Hope to be in the promo.  Thanks, Patty.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block

Thanks for doing this Patty. This is perfect timing for me as my second in the series should be just launched by then.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Pamela said:


> I entered my book yesterday, but it doesn't appear under Amazon. It's a new book, never in your promos before. I just entered it again. Hope to be in the promo. Thanks, Patty.


Eerrr.... Could that be because I only opened the form yesterday and haven't even made the page template yet?

Last month's promo is still up, and will remain there for at least another week, probably longer (I'm at a con next weekend).


----------



## Pamela

Ooops. Sorry.  This thread is so long my email sent me to the wrong place and I didn't check the date.  

Maybe it would be nice to have a separate thread for each month's promo?


----------



## SomeoneElse

I'm sure this is answered somewhere in the thread, but since it's really long I'll ask: are Countdown deals okay for the 99c thing? Because then the book is only 99c in the US. (And 0.99 pounds in the UK.)


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> The July form is up!
> 
> We already have over 120 entries, so be quick!
> 
> We went wide with the promo last month and this has been an astonishing success, with over 120k in clicks to free book links and over 2000 people added to the promo's dedicated reader mailing list.
> 
> We are doing 99c books this month.
> 
> The promo will be sponsored by my new release, so I will personally hand-code all retailer pages.
> 
> At this point, I would love to get more books that are WIDE, especially if they are at Google Play and/or Smashwords.


Submitted the form.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Thanks again, Patty.

I submitted my Zombie Apocalypse novel that's been out for a while and just went wide. It's had zero sales for quite some time. I'm hoping the Patty Jansen Magic might do the book some good.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Hey peeps, remember that paid books must be 150 pages!


----------



## suliabryon

Mine is 153. Hopefully did not get flagged as too short.


----------



## Patty Jansen

suliabryon said:


> Mine is 153. Hopefully did not get flagged as too short.


If Amazon says it's over 150, it's fine.

I'm talking about people submitting 40 page short stories.


----------



## suliabryon

Awesome! Thanks, Patty.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The page for the July promo is now up http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

Check your entries.

Also, I talk about the promo at the Marketing SFF podcast that we've just completed and Lindsay has just put up: http://www.marketingsff.com/full-time-income-organizing-group-promos-and-succeeding-at-publishing-wide/

ETA: there are two entries that I got five minutes ago that are not yet included in the pages.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> The page for the July promo is now up http://pattyjansen.com/promo/
> 
> Check your entries.


Looks great, Patty! Thanks!


----------



## Cactus Lady

Patty, I just noticed that the Barnes & Noble link I gave you is no good. Can I resubmit it or give it to you in the Facebook group?

Edit: Posted on the relevant post in the Facebook group.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Newsletter scheduled. I love the graphic! Thanks, Patty.


----------



## Pamela

Nice graphics.  My book is there.  Made small donation.  Thanks, Patty.


----------



## RN_Wright

Looks good, Patty! Thank you for hosting.


----------



## JaclynDolamore

Looks great! I'm psyched I finally get to be in one of these! Can't wait to blast my social media and pick up a few new reads myself...


----------



## Steve Vernon

LSMay said:


> I'm sure this is answered somewhere in the thread, but since it's really long I'll ask: are Countdown deals okay for the 99c thing? Because then the book is only 99c in the US. (And 0.99 pounds in the UK.)


I'll field this one for Patty.

Countdown deals, for the purposes of this monthly promo are a no-go.

Why?

Because - they do NOT apply to all the countries that Kindle distributes. For example - if your Kindle Countdown has your book listed at $4.99 regular and 0.99 for the countdown it will STILL cost $4.99 in Australia - which is where Patty hangs her hat. SO, Patty gets a lot of peeved-off e-mails from folks from Australia AND many other countries - who go to buy your book thinking that it is 99 cents like all the other books in the promotion - AND because you've got it set up as a Kindle Countdown it is NOT 99 cents in Australia and many other countries.

So - Kindle Countdowns are a no-go for this promo.

Hope that helps.


----------



## shunterni

Thanks so much for including me! I was really excited to click and see my book on there. The banner looks great. My following is small, but I'll be plastering this around come the day(s).

I'm trying to find the Facebook group, though, and I can't seem to. I thought I followed the directions on the site but I guess I messed it up. Could someone point me that way?


----------



## ShannonHumphrey

Didn't make this one, but I posted it to my FB Author page here: https://www.facebook.com/ShannonHumphreyAuthor/ Also tweeted it! I hope it rains sales!


----------



## KingSweden

I signed up! I'd love to participate in this if you'll have me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragontucker

Awesome!! I just signed up


----------



## Steve Vernon

shunterni said:


> Thanks so much for including me! I was really excited to click and see my book on there. The banner looks great. My following is small, but I'll be plastering this around come the day(s).
> 
> I'm trying to find the Facebook group, though, and I can't seem to. I thought I followed the directions on the site but I guess I messed it up. Could someone point me that way?


I've got this one, too.

Try this link.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/665081466960719/


----------



## ShannonHumphrey

Steve Vernon said:


> I've got this one, too.
> 
> Try this link.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/665081466960719/


Howdy, just tried that link and it didn't work.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

ShannonHumphrey said:


> Howdy, just tried that link and it didn't work.


It does work, but you need an invite. PM me with your facebook email address


----------



## BenedictPatrick

Signed up (and, you know, I'm actually published this time )


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'll be finishing off the page today and closing the form later. I've got over 160 entries in the Amazon category (about 15 still to be added). Second biggest is Kobo.


----------



## Cactus Lady

I love just looking at all the pretty covers!


----------



## Patty Jansen

The page is up to date again. If you can't see your book, the likelihood is that:

1. It was shorter than the required 150 pages
2. It was free, not paid.
3. The link didn't work.


----------



## suliabryon

Where do we see the page? Sorry, first time participant here.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

suliabryon said:


> Where do we see the page? Sorry, first time participant here.


http://pattyjansen.com/promo


----------



## suliabryon

Mark E. Cooper said:


> http://pattyjansen.com/promo


So I am missing something. I click that link and it takes me to a very pretty banner. I click the banner, and it gets bigger, but I see no pretty book covers. (It sounds like I should, based on comments above in this thread?)


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

suliabryon said:


> So I am missing something. I click that link and it takes me to a very pretty banner. I click the banner, and it gets bigger, but I see no pretty book covers. (It sounds like I should, based on comments above in this thread?)


See where it says Click the icon of your favourite retailer:


----------



## Gator

suliabryon said:


> So I am missing something. I click that link and it takes me to a very pretty banner. I click the banner, and it gets bigger, but I see no pretty book covers. (It sounds like I should, based on comments above in this thread?)


Click on the Amazon icon beneath the banner to go to the page with the eBooks available on Amazon. Click on the appropriate icon for each store's eBooks.


----------



## jrwilson

I lowered my price to $0.99 yesterday.  It still hasn't switched on Barnes and Noble.  This is just a reminder to everyone that prices don't change immediately especially if you are distributing through D2D or Smashwords and you may want to lower your price a few days in advance.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jrwilson said:


> I lowered my price to $0.99 yesterday. It still hasn't switched on Barnes and Noble. This is just a reminder to everyone that prices don't change immediately especially if you are distributing through D2D or Smashwords and you may want to lower your price a few days in advance.


The weekend effect.


----------



## jrwilson

Mark E. Cooper said:


> The weekend effect.


Likely.


----------



## KingSweden

I'd love to do this if there's still room for August. I put in my email address and name on the signup sheet, please let me know if there's anything else I need to do.


----------



## Patty Jansen

KingSweden said:


> I'd love to do this if there's still room for August. I put in my email address and name on the signup sheet, please let me know if there's anything else I need to do.


Nope. You'll get an email on Friday about helping to share the July promo. Then you'll get another email about 2 weeks later that the form for the August promo is open. If I remember I'll also post here. When that email has gone out, you can go to the For Authors page on the site, and there will be a live link to the form for you to sign up. August will be FREE books.

I only let people sign up a couple of weeks in advance, for several reasons:

1. If you let people sign up months in advance, many will forget that they 1. should set their prices, 2. not to book clashing promos, 3. that they agreed to help promote
2. I'm really starting to focus on international (and non-Amazon) sales, and a lot of these book prices are manually set anyway, and often quite long-term


----------



## KingSweden

Patty Jansen said:


> Nope. You'll get an email on Friday about helping to share the July promo. Then you'll get another email about 2 weeks later that the form for the August promo is open. If I remember I'll also post here. When that email has gone out, you can go to the For Authors page on the site, and there will be a live link to the form for you to sign up. August will be FREE books.
> 
> I only let people sign up a couple of weeks in advance, for several reasons:
> 
> 1. If you let people sign up months in advance, many will forget that they 1. should set their prices, 2. not to book clashing promos, 3. that they agreed to help promote
> 2. I'm really starting to focus on international (and non-Amazon) sales, and a lot of these book prices are manually set anyway, and often quite long-term


That's a sensible policy, one imagine comes from experience doing a site like this. I will keep watch on my email this Friday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crusoe

With Indie Pride Day happening today, I decided to combine my promotions to make them even more potent. Here are my posts on:

Twitter: https://twitter.com/hellocrusoe/status/748919453438472192
Facebook [public]: https://facebook.com/amcrusoe/photos/a.588940634474848.1073741828.501753829860196/1030155990353308/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/p/BHU6Pqchtn6/

Cheers to an awesome weekend of sales for everyone!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Facebook https://www.facebook.com/JennySchwartz.author/photos/a.188680971155384.40797.155986971091451/1120313154658823/?type=3 

Twitter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749013814050336768%20%5B%2Furl
Newsletter goes out this afternoon.


----------



## Adair Hart

Liked and shared for the two above and will monitor for others! 

My post on Facebook is at :



__ https://www.facebook.com/AdairHart/posts/1329946543686176


----------



## 74455

I sent my email tonight because I'm also in E. B. Brown's promo, which kicked off today. I'll post on FB tomorrow.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Email to 4345, er 4346... 4347 (geez, stop it for a minute will ya!) email subscribers will go out tonight, after we've checked all the prices to the best of our ability.


----------



## 69959

I'm not in this one, but shared/liked some of the posts. Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## tommy gun

I sent off an email to 2 of my 3 lists with a link and details.  
FB post tomorrow morning and another email to a 3rd list.
Let me know what else I can do to help spread the love!


----------



## ShannonHumphrey

Patty Jansen said:


> Nope. *You'll get an email on Friday about helping to share the July promo.*


Hey Patty, don't know if you sent the email yet but I didn't get one. Or I'll hunt for a link to the promo another way. If so, happy to help out and share to my platforms!


----------



## Patty Jansen

ShannonHumphrey said:


> Hey Patty, don't know if you sent the email yet but I didn't get one. Or I'll hunt for a link to the promo another way. If so, happy to help out and share to my platforms!


If you're on gmail, you might check your "promotions" folder, because that's where mailchimp emails often end up going


----------



## ShannonHumphrey

Patty Jansen said:


> If you're on gmail, you might check your "promotions" folder, because that's where mailchimp emails often end up going


Thank you. Found it. Tweeted and posted to FB. Best wishes with sales! I'll also give your book a shout out this weekend. I almost wished you a happy Independence Day but you're in Australia.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Three quarters of an hour short of the promo and I'm really annoyed, like REALLY annoyed, that there are so many books not 99c yet, especially on non-Amazon sites. There is even a free book in there. I know Kobo has an updating issue, but for the others? No excuse. I've sent emails about it, I've communicated here about it. 

I'm going to be removing a buttload of books. I am so annoyed. Talk about wasting my time.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> Three quarters of an hour short of the promo and I'm really annoyed, like REALLY annoyed, that there are so many books not 99c yet, especially on non-Amazon sites. There is even a free book in there. I know Kobo has an updating issue, but for the others? No excuse. I've sent emails about it, I've communicated here about it.
> 
> I'm going to be removing a buttload of books. I am so annoyed. Talk about wasting my time.


Why didn't everyone use the scheduling feature at Google, Kobo, iBooks? THe only 2 I needed to do by hand were D2D and Amazon Friday morning. I'm bracing myself for bad karma from my inbox now


----------



## BenedictPatrick

Made a post on the Fantasy and Sci-Fi subreddits.

Hope sales go well for everyone this weekend


----------



## Patty Jansen

BenedictPatrick said:


> Made a post on the Fantasy and Sci-Fi subreddits.
> 
> Hope sales go well for everyone this weekend


Awesome. Reddit is always really good for referrals. I'm not a member myself.


----------



## BenedictPatrick

Reddit Fantasy has been pretty positive about the promos over the last few months, so should be a lot of interest this weekend too. My first time posting about it to r/scifi, but they were my unexpected biggest sales bump when I randomly mentioned my book there a few weeks ago...


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Sent out my newsletter (7,178 subscribers).

Here's my Facebook Post:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1752008115076057&id=1649249058685297&substory_index=0

And here's my Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749186662593212417


----------



## tommy gun

Okay FB post on author side:
https://www.facebook.com/TomGermannAuthor/

THEN I shared it under my personal profile.
All mailing lists were sent to as well.

Also, I checked all my links mid week and they worked and set D2D prices thursday and Amazon Friday morning. All prices were good.


----------



## JaclynDolamore

Shared on my Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Jaclyn-Dolamore-197652730288082
Also on my personal FB, and Twitter account.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Sent out info on the promo to about 1900 subscribers just now.  Mine seem to like free and 99 cent books so I'm hoping I send lots of traffic.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

No books in this promo but I've been doing some liking, retweeting, etc. Here's my FB post:

https://www.facebook.com/stuart.whitmore.10/posts/519784544893904


----------



## dragontucker

Thanks Patty! So thrilled to be part of this  Awesome! Tweeting this to my followers and other social media/list


----------



## Pamela

Sent out newsletter last night.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pam.richter.391
Twitter: https://twitter.com/pmraven/status/749272372234981377

Liked all FB and Twitter posts so far here on this thread.

Got a couple of sales. Thanks, Patty


----------



## Ros_Jackson

I'm not in this one, but I blogged and tweeted: https://twitter.com/warpcoresf/status/749292680975441921

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Annette_g

Not in this month, but I tweeted about it this morning


----------



## dragontucker

Got a few sales from the promo so far


----------



## RN_Wright

Retweeted and facebooked. Got some sales yesterday!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Almost 1000 sales on Amazon... almost!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Wow!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Wow!


You've done quite OK, I think? I like the cover, but then again, I'm biased 

I think that, with over 160 authors on the Amazon page, we're starting to see more of a segregation of books reads find attractive judging by first looks. More competition.

We've just crossed the 1000 book line.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

I think I did, too   I had a couple of ads running as well, so I don't have clear numbers, but there was a bump - gotta love those bumps  

PS That cover - I am so grateful to have found Lou Harper, its designer, here at KB. She's re-covering the whole series.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Jenny Schwartz said:


> I think I did, too  I had a couple of ads running as well, so I don't have clear numbers, but there was a bump - gotta love those bumps
> 
> PS That cover - I am so grateful to have found Lou Harper, its designer, here at KB. She's re-covering the whole series.


I know, I can tell a Lou cover from a mile off. I have a few of them myself


----------



## NicolaSDorrington

I wish I could claim a few more of those 1000 for myself, but I have to say I had a nice bump in sales yesterday, so thank you! I'd say a good 90% of my sales result in follow up sales of the rest of the series, so I am looking forward to a decent week. I wish I had more followers so I could help others more!


----------



## JaclynDolamore

I'm at 42 sales this weekend so far and very happy!


----------



## tommy gun

I dropped my price early so like friday morning it was set everywhere.
I have 66 sales over the weekend (at 11 PM sunday night).
definitely worth it.
tomorrow price goes back to normal.  Hopefully I hook a few of them!
Thanks Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

tomgermann said:


> I dropped my price early so like friday morning it was set everywhere.
> I have 66 sales over the weekend (at 11 PM sunday night).
> definitely worth it.
> tomorrow price goes back to normal. Hopefully I hook a few of them!
> Thanks Patty!


Yup, I've noticed that you've done really well. The cover rocks, and also people haven't seen your book before. That always works.

We're at almost 1100 sales now.

I've already gone back to writing book 3 of the trilogy. I'll start raising my price at 5pm today and then I will ignore plumetting rankings, reviews and whatnots and will change my sig file. It was fun, but now I've got to do some work.


----------



## PearlEarringLady

I had a great weekend, too - 54 sales over the two days, exactly twice what I managed from the last time I was in one of your 99c promos.   I didn't have any other special promo running, so the bump from the usual 4-5 sales a day is all from this promo. I reduced the price early and had 22 sales on Friday, too, which I think came from a mention on Reddit. I'm going to leave the price low over the (US) holiday, just in case there are a couple of people not at family BBQs today.

Thanks again for organising this, Patty.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The roof didn't leak!

OK, no kidding, I'll post about the launch elsewhere, I think, because the results are inextricably mixed with the promo.

Next promo is 6-7 August. Free books. This is always a very big one. Somehow people are more interested in free than paid. Who woulda thunk? As comparison, the number of page visits on the Saturday of the 99c promo was 5200 (usually Sunday is about half). On the June free promo Saturday (when I was mopping the floor and shifting buckets) it was 19,200!

But we recorded more than 1200 sales through Amazon. People have reported sales through other venues. The only one that's measurable is Apple, and they're always horribly behind.

Yes, I know Kobo had an affiliate program, too, but it's so complicated that I've decided not to bother with it.

On the other side, Mailchimp has bumped up the mailing list cost to $50 per month. I guess we have too many subscribers.

I sent a mailing to 4365 subscribers on Saturday, and the open rate was over 55%. I presume many of the people who didn't open would have just gone straight to the site.


----------



## Pauline Creeden

Awesome! Thanks for all the work you put into the promo  Now I'm going to Check out Sand and Storm


----------



## Lisa Blackwood

I just want to thank Patty for doing these, and everyone else for taking part. Multi-author cross promotion makes you feel like you're not alone in the uphill battle to gain visibility. 

As Red from Red Green would have said. "Remember, I'm pulling for you. We're all in this together."


----------



## RN_Wright

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> I just want to thank Patty for doing these, and everyone else for taking part. Multi-author cross promotion makes you feel like you're not alone in the uphill battle to gain visibility.
> 
> As Red from Red Green would have said. "Remember, I'm pulling for you. We're all in this together."


+1


----------



## Patty Jansen

It was a good 'un.

August will be free books. That's always a big one. I've made the form, but it won't go live yet, but I've made it now that I still remember all the things I should have put on it last time.


----------



## crusoe

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> I just want to thank Patty for doing these, and everyone else for taking part. Multi-author cross promotion makes you feel like you're not alone in the uphill battle to gain visibility.
> 
> As Red from Red Green would have said. "Remember, I'm pulling for you. We're all in this together."


I love this, Lisa. I feel the same way.


----------



## Goulburn

I'd like to thank Patty too. Thank you for running such a fabulous promotions that has inspired the historical fiction promotion that we are running with our first 99cent promo this weekend. It has been easy to set up by following the example you have set.  

Cheers, Ryn.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The form for the August promo is now open.

SF/F/H only.
Paranormal/Fantasy/SF Romance welcome!
FREE books
All sites
No length restrictions

Read more, including a new FAQ and author info section:

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


----------



## George Saoulidis

I read the FAQ. Got no more questions.


----------



## Patty Jansen

George Saoulidis said:


> I read the FAQ. Got no more questions.


Should I change my userpic to a dominatrix with a whip? 

LOL

But silliness aside, it does take a lot of time to make the pages, and I do get really pissed off if too many people haven't read the instructions and entered books that cannot be free/99c or have even entered free books for 99c promos or the other way around. For the July promo, I had to remove close to 30 links on all sites, mainly because a number of people changed their prices on Amazon and then didn't change them anywhere else! Seriously FFS, don't waste my time like that. (Yes, I know Kobo had an issue, but nowhere else did).

/rant

Ironically also, everyone who reads this always does the right thing, because KB peeps are the good peeps.


----------



## JTriptych

Patty Jansen said:


> The form for the August promo is now open.
> 
> SF/F/H only.
> Paranormal/Fantasy/SF Romance welcome!
> FREE books
> All sites
> No length restrictions
> 
> Read more, including a new FAQ and author info section:
> 
> http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


Hi Patty, just a question. I participated in the last free and wide sale and it was awesome (your promotions are tops). I would like to do it again. However my book would be the same one I promoted around two months ago. Is this too soon and would it be better to wait a few more months down the line or is it okay to promote the same book as before?


----------



## Steven Kelliher

George Saoulidis said:


> I read the FAQ. Got no more questions.


I read the FAQ ... but I'm still a bit confused about the whole Kindle Select thingy.

I'm publishing my debut soon. Planning to Select. What sort of restrictions on Select would prevent me from participating?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Steven Kelliher said:


> I read the FAQ ... but I'm still a bit confused about the whole Kindle Select thingy.
> 
> I'm publishing my debut soon. Planning to Select. What sort of restrictions on Select would prevent me from participating?


When you go into Select, you have the option to either do Countdown Deals or have five free days per term.

If you choose the Countdown Deals, you can't make you book free, so you can't participate in free promotions (duh!) but this doesn't matter a great deal if you have no other books to promote.

If you choose Countdown Deals and want to enter in a 99c promo month, you need to read the Kindle Countdown TOS about when you can manually change the price. I don't want any books discounted through Countdown Deals in the promo because they're not worldwide deals.


----------



## Steven Kelliher

Patty Jansen said:


> When you go into Select, you have the option to either do Countdown Deals or have five free days per term.
> 
> If you choose the Countdown Deals, you can't make you book free, so you can't participate in free promotions (duh!) but this doesn't matter a great deal if you have no other books to promote.
> 
> If you choose Countdown Deals and want to enter in a 99c promo month, you need to read the Kindle Countdown TOS about when you can manually change the price. I don't want any books discounted through Countdown Deals in the promo because they're not worldwide deals.


So, to be clear, if I enroll in Kindle Select, I won't be able to participate in one of your promos via a Countdown deal?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Steven Kelliher said:


> So, to be clear, if I enroll in Kindle Select, I won't be able to participate in one of your promos via a Countdown deal?


No, because the Countdown deals are only available for buyers in the US and the UK.


----------



## Steven Kelliher

Patty Jansen said:


> No, because the Countdown deals are only available for buyers in the US and the UK.


Fair enough.

I'm too daunted to go wide for my debut, at least out of the gate. Perhaps in the future.


----------



## TheLemontree

Steven Kelliher said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I'm too daunted to go wide for my debut, at least out of the gate. Perhaps in the future.


If I can poke my nose in I can answer this one 

You can manually lower your price to 99c in Select, without using a countdown deal. But there are limits as to how close to the end of of your terms in select you can change the price, and you only get the lower royalty rate (30%?, 35%? One of those).

The advantage of the countdown deal is that you get to keep your 70% royalty. The disadvantage is that buyers outside US/UK never see that discounted price - we only see it at full price even when we shop at the .com store. So the 99c discount is invisible to us.

The disadvantage is enough for Patty to have said no to the countdown deals for this promo.


----------



## Steven Kelliher

TheLemontree said:


> If I can poke my nose in I can answer this one
> 
> You can manually lower your price to 99c in Select, without using a countdown deal. But there are limits as to how close to the end of of your terms in select you can change the price, and you only get the lower royalty rate (30%?, 35%? One of those).
> 
> The advantage of the countdown deal is that you get to keep your 70% royalty. The disadvantage is that buyers outside US/UK never see that discounted price - we only see it at full price even when we shop at the .com store. So the 99c discount is invisible to us.
> 
> The disadvantage is enough for Patty to have said no to the countdown deals for this promo.


Okay that makes sense. So Kindle Select titles are allowed, but just not with Countdown sales. Has to be a price chance.

Too much of a noob to know when or how often I can change my book price.


----------



## Patty Jansen

First iteration of the page is up: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

Hit me with my stupid mistakes.

Entries open until the 30th. Books must be free, speculative fiction and you must be willing to help cross-promote. Because this is a free promo I can't do affiliates and a small donation would be much appreciated.


----------



## Abderian

If a book's missing is it because you decided not to include it? I submitted Dawn Falcon (in my sig), but I can't see it.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Abderian said:


> If a book's missing is it because you decided not to include it? I submitted Dawn Falcon (in my sig), but I can't see it.


It's there. You only submitted an Amazon link, and that's where it is.


----------



## Abderian

Patty Jansen said:


> It's there. You only submitted an Amazon link, and that's where it is.


Gah my brain is farting again!

ETA: It just has such a terrible cover it's completely unnoticeable, lol.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Patty Jansen said:


> First iteration of the page is up: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


Everything for my book works great. Thanks, Patty!


----------



## RN_Wright

Nice!


----------



## TromboneAl

Looks great! I wonder if you could find a way to automate this stuff and lighten some of your load??

>you need to read the Kindle Countdown TOS about when you can manually change the price.
Can someone point me to this? I haven't heard of any restrictions on manually changing price.


----------



## Patty Jansen

TromboneAl said:


> Looks great! I wonder if you could find a way to automate this stuff and lighten some of your load??


I could, but it would cost a lot of money, because I'd have to hire someone to do it. Once I have the spreadsheet sorted, I probably spend two Saturday mornings copy-pasting the links into word files which I then dump into the wordpress page. I tried to do this direct in wordpress, but that's terrible, even if only because wordpress has no "undo" button for the cases where I accidentally do something goofy.


----------



## Richard Crawford

Hi Patty, I submitted a book for the August promor but it was my first time and not sure if I did it right. Could I check? Thanks


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Richard Crawford said:


> Hi Patty, I submitted a book for the August promor but it was my first time and not sure if I did it right. Could I check? Thanks


Here's the page. See if it's there http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Here's the page. See if it's there http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


No, it's not up on that page yet. I can see it in the spreadsheet, but I still have a couple of recent entries that I have to put up. This is one of them.


----------



## Richard Crawford

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Here's the page. See if it's there http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


Thanks Patty and Mark


----------



## 67499

Patty - I wonder if you've you finished your updates to the Amazon page?  I submitted my book last week (have it set to free for 6-7 Aug) and can't find it.  Would be happy to correct any error in submission.


----------



## 31842

Looks great! Thanks again for organizing all of this!


----------



## Patty Jansen

For all who are wondering:

The promo closes on 30 July and the page isn't finished yet. I usually put up the early entries so that I have something on the page. I sweep up the stragglers after the closing date.

*You will get an email on 30 July. That is the time to check whether your book is on there and if so, if all links work.*


----------



## Harmon Cooper

Thanks again, Patty, for all you do. Your promos are the best!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Closing 30 July AUSTRALIAN time. That's *FRIDAY* for you, guys.

It's already Friday for us. 

It looks like we'll have at least 130 books.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Hi Patty,

Thanks again for doing this.
I made a dopey mistake with my submission. I sent you an email. I'll follow up with a PM.
PJC


----------



## Patty Jansen

The page for August is up.

Check your details *on all retailers where you submitted links*

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Patty Jansen said:


> The page for August is up.
> 
> Check your details *on all retailers where you submitted links*
> 
> http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


Thanks, Patty!

Looks good.

I have an auto tweet(s) set up and a post ready to go live on Facebeak.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Email scheduled.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'll be making the final changes probably tomorrow morning, just in case there are some laggards in checking their details (there always are).

Page views are already at 600-1000 per day.

This is a funny thing to take away from this promo:

When I run a 99c promo, I'm overrun with authors wanting a slice of the pie. 
When I run free books, the site gets ten times the visits from readers, I get ten times the signups on the page.

Make of that what you will (especially peeps who say free "no longer works").


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> I'll be making the final changes probably tomorrow morning, just in case there are some laggards in checking their details (there always are).
> 
> Page views are already at 600-1000 per day.
> 
> This is a funny thing to take away from this promo:
> 
> When I run a 99c promo, I'm overrun with authors wanting a slice of the pie.
> When I run free books, the site gets ten times the visits from readers, I get ten times the signups on the page.
> 
> Make of that what you will (especially peeps who say free "no longer works").


 free "no longer works" *without* promo. It used to *be* promo all by itself. As long as we change with the market conditions, we'll be fine.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mark E. Cooper said:


> free "no longer works" *without* promo. It used to *be* promo all by itself. As long as we change with the market conditions, we'll be fine.


For some, maybe, but I've always had to work for my freebies, and maybe I'm used to having to do promo, but I can see free being 10x more effective than paid promos, and that's not just for these promos.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> For some, maybe, but I've always had to work for my freebies, and maybe I'm used to having to do promo, but I can see free being 10x more effective than paid promos, and that's not just for these promos.


Generally free downloads are always much higher than paid, but royalties are much lower  It's sell through that counts. Paid to paid is higher (as a percentage) than free to paid in my experience, but promo raises numbers so that even that small percentage of sell through is significant.

I'm in my no permafree phase right now, but even I am hedging by using permafree multi-author sets. So I have a foot in both camps. My book 1s are $2.99 now, with regular 99c promos


----------



## Adair Hart

Shared on Facebook at:




__ https://www.facebook.com/AdairHart/posts/1355726831108147



Newsletter goes out tomorow!


----------



## 67499

Because this business of the planet spinning on an axis and Oz being on the wrong side of the shadowline puzzles me, I loaded my contribution to the promo as a freebie a day early and posted to my blog and everywhere else and already have given away billions of copies.  Well, maybe a half bil.  Che  ers for Patty!


----------



## tommy gun

Hi!  I am not in this one but will send it off to the email lists.
any graphics or a blurb that you want to go out with it?


----------



## Patty Jansen

The promo hasn't started officially, but we already have more than 1000 hits on the site. 

I haven't sent out any list notifications.

If you're part of our promo group, whether you have something in this promo or not, open the email I sent yesterday and resubscribe if you want to continue getting promo notifications. I'm taking the promo stuff off Mailchimp and putting it on Mailerlite, because I don't need the expensive automation.


----------



## Abderian

I've already had 57 downloads and that book has a terrible cover.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Abderian said:


> I've already had 57 downloads and that book has a terrible cover.


Must not be that terrible. 

Some links...

Twitter: https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/761822894049472512
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/stuart.whitmore.10/posts/533978990141126
Google+: https://plus.google.com/+StuartWhitmore/posts/4kTkwqLkrPK
Diaspora* (because I like to include unique and obscure links...): https://joindiaspora.com/posts/7687914

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Patty Jansen

We're checking the page just now. Other retailers are all fine. Amazon still has a few price changes to make.


----------



## Abderian

Reddit post still not showing! I've messaged two mods but no reply yet.


----------



## George Saoulidis

Abderian said:


> Reddit post still not showing! I've messaged two mods but no reply yet.


Damn. I was just now looking for that.


----------



## Abderian

George Saoulidis said:


> Damn. I was just now looking for that.


It's okay. It's there. Another kind poster managed to put it up: https://www.reddit.com/r/FreeEBOOKS/
Please upvote 'Multiple free fantasy books' at the top of the page.

Here are my twitter, Facebook & Google+ posts: https://twitter.com/Infinitebook1/status/761881707905593344
https://www.facebook.com/JJGreenAuthor/posts/928422383936752
https://plus.google.com/+JennyGreenFreelance/posts/3cqs6fBc3ja

Newsletter goes out shortly.


----------



## Digiterium

I plan to release my book on September first. It will be free for 3 days, and then go 0.99 for 1 week. Would I be eligible for your promo at some point? would I just go ahead and sign up during August when it's available? Or does my book have to be published to sign up?

It will be a post-apocalyptic tale.


----------



## Patty Jansen

If you go to the site, click the "For Authors" tab, you can read all about how it works and which books are eligible.


----------



## Digiterium

Patty Jansen said:


> If you go to the site, click the "For Authors" tab, you can read all about how it works and which books are eligible.


I've read all that, and I just signed up to be notified. But I'm still unclear if my book would be eligible if it's not published at the point at which I fill in the details? my book is due to be published on the 1st of September, and will be free for a few days. Also my book does have sci-fi elements, but would not be regarded as full on sci-fi as it's a post-apocalyptic story.


----------



## RN_Wright

Been twitterin' the promo like a fiend this morning.


----------



## Adair Hart

Digiterium said:


> I've read all that, and I just signed up to be notified. But I'm still unclear if my book would be eligible if it's not published at the point at which I fill in the details? my book is due to be published on the 1st of September, and will be free for a few days. Also my book does have sci-fi elements, but would not be regarded as full on sci-fi as it's a post-apocalyptic story.


In regards to the post-apocalyptic aspect, there is a "Dystopian, Post Apocalyptic, Horror" category on the promo.


----------



## BenedictPatrick

Reddit Fantasy and Scifi both notified


----------



## Matthew Stott

Sent to two different lists.  

Had several hundred downloads already, hit no1 in Free British Horror. Not too shabby.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Great results so far. In the SF/Dystopian category of free Kindle books, about half of the top 15 are from this promo, including my title. Over 300 downloads already, putting that book's rank at just over 500 in all free Kindle books. I'm very glad to have this exposure for my new release. Thanks Patty, and everyone helping to promote this event!

Have to wonder when people will get around to reading, and if any will leave reviews, since I'd also love to get the reviews started for this new title.


----------



## 67499

500 downloads so far...I realize everything Patty touches turns to gold but  !


----------



## jckang

469 downloads so far...


----------



## Matthew Stott

Cor, just had a look and I'm at 131 in the free list, not bad...!


----------



## JaclynDolamore

I'm at over 400 downloads for a book that has always done kind of "meh" with promos (this will be my last promo with the original, too-quirky cover). Also seeing a lot of borrows and solid sales for The Sorcerer's Concubine. Awesome weekend!!!


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Patty - spectacular results.  I'm so happy to see that lots of my books sold (were given away ) in other countries.  The only ones that didn't yet upload my book are in Mexico and NL and Brazil. This shows your promotion has worldwide popularity.


----------



## KDKinney

It's been a few months since I've been able to promo in one of these and this one has been the most outstanding for me. Thanks Patty! Well over 600 downloads today! I'm #4 in a couple categories and in the 200's in the whole free store.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Pamela said:


> Thanks Patty - spectacular results. I'm so happy to see that lots of my books sold (were given away ) in other countries. The only ones that didn't yet upload my book are in Mexico and NL and Brazil. This shows your promotion has worldwide popularity.


LOL this is probably because the php script I use doesn't accommodate for those countries. My bad.


----------



## Adair Hart

491 downloads at the moment, with sell-through to my other books. Curious to see what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## Richard Crawford

Yes, great results. Thanks Patty!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Good luck everyone. I hope sell-through is through the roof.


----------



## Aderyn Wood

Just hit 900 downloads  This is a great promo. Thanks so much Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Make sure you complete the new signup.

There are some great things in the works, and you'll need to be on the new list to hear about them.


----------



## Matthew Stott

Ooh, Apocalypse Hill is currently number 1 in a couple of lists, and has made it to 91 overall in the free store. Awesome!


----------



## Adair Hart

Matthew Stott said:


> Ooh, Apocalypse Hill is currently number 1 in a couple of lists, and has made it to 91 overall in the free store. Awesome!


Awesome man. I see you're at #6 in Science fiction! I'm at #31 boo


----------



## PearlEarringLady

I had 779 downloads yesterday, which is, astonishingly, the EXACT same number I had last year for a previous Patty Promo, with a different book.   Highest rank I've seen is #193 free, which got me to #1 in Sword & Sorcery. And some nice sell-through, too.

I did my mailing list and blog post yesterday, so I'm off to do some tweeting today.


----------



## Matthew Stott

Adair Hart said:


> Awesome man. I see you're at #6 in Science fiction! I'm at #31 boo


Heh, oh really? Well, it's not exactly science fiction, but I'll take it!


----------



## Matthew Eliot

Emailed my lists (approx. 900 people).

Downloads are at about 600 right now, and IMPACT is ranking in the top 10 in both the Dystopian and PA charts in the UK, and in the top 20 in the US! 

Thanks again, Patty, and thanks everyone!


----------



## Pamela

This is great.  923 sold yesterday.  51 today, so far.  

Witchy Woman
#158 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Conspiracies
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Suspense > Paranormal > Psychics

Thanks to Patty and all the authors who promoted so hard to make this successful.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Patty Jansen said:


> Make sure you complete the new signup.
> 
> There are some great things in the works, and you'll need to be on the new list to hear about them.


Another sign up? I have filled in so many, I don't know if I am in the new one. Is it the Pattyroo one?


----------



## Matthew Eliot

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Is it the Pattyroo one?


Wondering the same.


----------



## Patty Jansen

If you were on the author list, and received notifications of when promos were on and when the form opened, that mailing list was run on my author Mailchimp account and fast approaching 700 authors, that was a cost I didn't want to add onto my expensive account.

That list *only the one that notifies you when you can enter your book in promotions* is the one I'm talking about. I will send out one more notification to remind people to move, and then I will DELETE the entire list off my Mailchimp account. There are authors on there who never open my emails, so I'm cleaning it out.


----------



## Pamela

Patty - I hope you don't mind if I put the link from the email I got for the new sign-up.

For Matthew and Mark: http://pattyjansen.com/pages/sff-author-re-subscription/?goal=0_5ffb9c2f3f-1f0e6c3884-112976189


----------



## jckang

As this weekend winds down, I've had 1013 downloads-- far more than any of the other promotions.  THANKS Patty!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Thanks so much for organizing these promotions, Patty! They're wonderful, and this particular promo was one of the best for me. My free novella has been around for awhile and I had stopped getting a lot of downloads after I started offering a boxed set of Books 1-3 for $0.99. This weekend, however, I had 325 free downloads and made the #10 rank for Free Kindle Short Reads in Science Fiction and Fantasy, which made me very happy.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Pamela said:


> Patty - I hope you don't mind if I put the link from the email I got for the new sign-up.
> 
> For Matthew and Mark: http://pattyjansen.com/pages/sff-author-re-subscription/?goal=0_5ffb9c2f3f-1f0e6c3884-112976189


Thanks. I've done this one, so I'm good.


----------



## Matthew Stott

Well this one really worked for me...
Over 2000 downloads, made it into the top 100 Free, and topped a couple of Free lists. Already seen a few mailing list sign-ups from the link in the book, so hopefully will see a few extra people on the hook for the remaining books in the series. Thanks!


----------



## PearlEarringLady

Adding some final numbers of my own: a total of 1,307 downloads over the three days (it was free on Friday, too, to allow for eager Australians  ), peaking on Saturday at 779. This is a great result for a book that's been free a few times before. I did have a small promo going on Saturday with ReadingDeals, but I'm not sure if it had much impact. I certainly didn't notice any bump in downloads after the email went out, but I wasn't keeping track so maybe there was and I missed it. I had some sell-through on the other books, and a mini-spate of pre-orders on the next one out, so it's all good.

Once again, many, many thanks to Patty for organising this, and to everyone who emailed, blogged, tweeted, facebooked, reddited, etc, etc, etc. A great demonstration of the power of authors working together.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm still coming in for a landing from a weekend appearance at a very, very hot location - so my head is still spinning - but I've moved about 1000 copies of my freebie, SEA TALES, thanks to the Patty Promo. I'm pretty sure this has been my best promo yet. I'm in the process of putting my line of books back into the wide, so I'm looking forward to future promos.


----------



## 67499

1,000 downloads of my Patty promo freebie and some curious knock-on sales for several of my non-sci-fi books.


----------



## RN_Wright

755 downloads and #3 in Kindle SFF short reads. Great promo. Thanks Patty!


----------



## NicolaSDorrington

Awesome promo for me. Thanks, Patty!

Just under 2,000 downloads, #1 in all my categories (and up to about #40 in Teen and Young Adult books) and highest at #102 over all. 

Nice amount of sell throughs already, so fingers crossed that keeps up. Dropped back into the paid rankings a little lower than I would have liked, but not too shabby.


----------



## Cactus Lady

Patty Jansen said:


> Make sure you complete the new signup.
> 
> There are some great things in the works, and you'll need to be on the new list to hear about them.


Re-signed up on the list. Excited to hear about the new stuff!
And I just got the finished art for the new cover of the book I'm putting in the next promo!


----------



## adornoda

I'll add to the successes others have had. My book received a total of 716 downloads from Friday to Saturday, reaching #1 in multiple categories. Best part is that it's still at that spot and I'm seeing increased downloads from before the promo hit. This is a permafree so I'm excited to see if it'll bring in more readers to my paid stuff. So exciting and thank you Patty for setting this up!!


----------



## Adair Hart

Final numbers for me were 859 downloaded for book 1. Looking at some of the others final numbers, they had some amazing numbers. As I had 2.7k downloads for book 1 the previous week due to my book 3 promotion, it put me at around 3.5k total downloads for the last two weeks! Sell-through during the promotion has been good, and still seeing it now. Thanks for the effort in putting this together Patty!


----------



## JaclynDolamore

My final number: 999 downloads. 

Really, someone couldn't have downloaded one more? LOL

But I'm very happy with this for a quirky YA fantasy, not always the easiest sell!


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Just a tad over 1000 downloads over all retailers (that I could get stats for--Kobo NEVER shows free download for me  ). Pretty happy with that!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Thanks to the people who have donated a few bucks. I have already increased the daily allowance on the Facebook ad (which some of you have already seen in your feed LOL)

Thanks all for reporting your results. Unfortunately, the new system with the php script means that wordpress no longer reports clicks on Amazon links. Must do something about that.

2-3 September will be paid books. On 14 September, we'll also have a separate Instafreebie promo in conjunction with Instafreebie.

I'm also looking at doing some box sets.

Go to the For Authors tab to sign up to the list so you can be notified.


----------



## Desert Rose

jckang said:


> As this weekend winds down, I've had 1013 downloads-- far more than any of the other promotions. THANKS Patty!


Just for the record, your book was not showing as free on Amazon during at least one promotion, a day or two before Patty's promo went live. Might have been Book Barbarian or Book Raid, as those are the two newsletters I most consistently open.


----------



## jckang

Patty Jansen said:


> Thanks to the people who have donated a few bucks. I have already increased the daily allowance on the Facebook ad (which some of you have already seen in your feed LOL)


How can I donate?


----------



## jckang

Dragovian said:


> Just for the record, your book was not showing as free on Amazon during at least one promotion, a day or two before Patty's promo went live. Might have been Book Barbarian or Book Raid, as those are the two newsletters I most consistently open.


Yes, I messed up! It was from Reading Deals, and I thought I could set the price at 0 through KDP, and I'd used up all my free days for KU.


----------



## Patty Jansen

jckang said:


> How can I donate?


1. The email I sent on Friday (the one with all the social media links) has the link in a section that says "Donate to the promo"
2. The website has a button in *three* different places


----------



## Richard Crawford

My Patty promo just finished as I used all 5 free days and by the end had over 3,000 downloads with a huge spike on the last day (yesterday). Books sold across nearly all markets. Thanks Patty!


----------



## Megan Crewe

Patty Jansen said:


> 2-3 September will be paid books. On 14 September, we'll also have a separate Instafreebie promo in conjunction with Instafreebie.


Is it okay for the book to be on pre-order?  I'd love to get my new fantasy book in one of these, but it isn't out until Sept 13 and then I won't want to put it on sale again (after the new release special price ends on the 20th) for a while.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The SEPTEMBER promo is open:

The SF/F author cross-promotion for the weekend of 3-4 September is for 99c books

PLEASE NOTE CHANGED CONDITIONS

Entries close on 27 August 2016

First, some rules:
- ONE Entry per pen name
- In addition to entries in your personal pen name(s), you can enter any number of multi-author bundles
- Science Fiction, Fantasy or Horror ONLY
- The book must be 99c on 3-4 September 2016
- The book cannot have been in the PREVIOUS TWO promos
- The book must be at least 150 pages
- You must be willing to help share info about this promo to your mailing list, Facebook page, Twitter or other social media
- NO AFFILIATE, Shortlinks or other cloaked links
- A cursory check for quality (cover, editing, formatting) applies

I communicate with authors through a mailing list. If this is your first time taking part, I will add your name to this list if you haven't subscribed yet.

You will get a confirmation with the page link and request to check your entry roughly ONE WEEK BEFORE THE PROMO.

You will receive a second email the day before the promo with social media links that you can share. All authors who have ever taken part in the promo will receive these links.

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Signed up! I'm always so thrilled when sign ups open on Australian time  But I'm Amazon exclusive, so if wide titles are given preference, I totally get it - still, fingers crossed, and I'll be promo'ing anyway!


----------



## Richard Crawford

I've put the collection in this time, but it does look like book 1, which was in last month, so hope this is ok (it's not wide either so no worries if a not chosen).

Thanks Patty!


----------



## Digiterium

My book will be released on the 1st of September for 0.99, am I eligible for the promotion? and if so how do I sign up if I haven't got the Amazon link yet?


----------



## Melanie Tomlin

Signed up. Thanks Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Digiterium said:


> My book will be released on the 1st of September for 0.99, am I eligible for the promotion? and if so how do I sign up if I haven't got the Amazon link yet?


I need a link by 27 August. Entries need to go in the form. I don't take "I'll give you this later" submissions, because I'll lose, accidentally delete, misplace or forget them. No, it wouldn't be a problem if one person did this, but then another comes, and another and... maaaahhh! It turns into a big mess. I just don't have time for that.

Through the form only. It links to a google spreadsheet which is the promo's nerve centre.


----------



## Digiterium

Patty Jansen said:


> I need a link by 27 August. Entries need to go in the form. I don't take "I'll give you this later" submissions, because I'll lose, accidentally delete, misplace or forget them. No, it wouldn't be a problem if one person did this, but then another comes, and another and... maaaahhh! It turns into a big mess. I just don't have time for that.
> 
> Through the form only. It links to a google spreadsheet which is the promo's nerve centre.


Ok no problem.


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Patty,

In your experience with these promo's, does anyone have much success by putting book 2 of a series in the 99C promo when the first book is a permafree? (What I'm hoping for here is that my book 2 cover might hook someone, they click on the Book 1 link at their chosen retailer and find it's free and then they 'double-buy') I'm going to submit my book 2 tonight anyway and drop its price because it fits the criteria as far as I can tell, but if this tactic doesn't generally work then I won't feel bad if it's rejected.


----------



## jckang

Tommy Muncie said:


> Patty,
> 
> In your experience with these promo's, does anyone have much success by putting book 2 of a series in the 99C promo when the first book is a permafree? (What I'm hoping for here is that my book 2 cover might hook someone, they click on the Book 1 link at their chosen retailer and find it's free and then they 'double-buy') I'm going to submit my book 2 tonight anyway and drop its price because it fits the criteria as far as I can tell, but if this tactic doesn't generally work then I won't feel bad if it's rejected.


I was thinking of trying the same thing!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

I signed up!

Crossing my fingers that I'll get a slot.

Thanks tor putting this together, Patty!


----------



## Kessie Carroll

Giving it a try, even though the book in question isn't wide. The second book should be launching soon, and I'm hoping to drum up some sell-through. :-D


----------



## Patty Jansen

Tommy Muncie said:


> Patty,
> 
> In your experience with these promo's, does anyone have much success by putting book 2 of a series in the 99C promo when the first book is a permafree? (What I'm hoping for here is that my book 2 cover might hook someone, they click on the Book 1 link at their chosen retailer and find it's free and then they 'double-buy') I'm going to submit my book 2 tonight anyway and drop its price because it fits the criteria as far as I can tell, but if this tactic doesn't generally work then I won't feel bad if it's rejected.


Jane Killick, I believe, had a good result with a book 2 99c promotion, but I really can't guarantee anything. Depends on the book, depends on who comes to the site. You can help with the latter


----------



## Patty Jansen

Some changes I'm making this month:

- I've got new entry requirements: your book can't have been in the previous TWO promos. That means that for a 99c promo, the book can't have been in the previous month's free promo (duh), and it also can't have been in the previous 99c promo. I really prefer eager beavers sitting out a few months, because once readers cotton on to the fact that there are a lot of repeats, they'll stop coming to the site. The 5500-strong mailing list for the site has a 80% (!!!!) open rate. I want to keep it that way. I can only do that by offering new books.

- In line with the previous comment, I'll be putting all the Select books in a special purgatory on the Amazon page. It's no secret that I fucking hate Select, not in the least because it's not available in my country and in the countries where a fair number of our readers are and I hate getting annoyed emails about so many of the books being full price. It reflects badly on me, too. I've got Facebook ads running in Australia, New Zealand, Canada and South Africa, and I'm not paying for those people to come away disappointed. On top of that, I fund the promos from affiliate sales, and if someone borrows a book, I get nothing. I have ZERO interest in promoting Select books I can't face getting all these reader emails, so there, if you're in Select, you'll be the last books added to the page, AFTER I've handed off the draft of my trilogy to the editor.


----------



## LindsayBuroker

Patty Jansen said:


> - In line with the previous comment, I'll be putting all the Select books in a special purgatory on the Amazon page. It's no secret that I [expletive]ing hate Select, not in the least because it's not available in my country and in the countries where a fair number of our readers are and I hate getting annoyed emails about so many of the books being full price. It reflects badly on me, too. I've got Facebook ads running in Australia, New Zealand, Canada and South Africa, and I'm not paying for those people to come away disappointed. On top of that, I fund the promos from affiliate sales, and if someone borrows a book, I get nothing. I have ZERO interest in promoting Select books I can't face getting all these reader emails, so there, if you're in Select, you'll be the last books added to the page, AFTER I've handed off the draft of my trilogy to the editor.


Select isn't available or a Kindle Countdown deal isn't available? Mine is 99 cents (or the equivalent) everywhere I can enter a price on Amazon, but I don't want to be in "purgatory." You can delete my entry.


----------



## Patty Jansen

LindsayBuroker said:


> Select isn't available or a Kindle Countdown deal isn't available? Mine is 99 cents (or the equivalent) everywhere I can enter a price on Amazon, but I don't want to be in "purgatory." You can delete my entry.


Yup, what I'm doing is the second email that gets out, I'll ask who will manually update the price and move the deals up on the page

I'm really struggling how to deal with these, besides having very little time this month. Any suggestions appreciated. Because even when I say "change the price manually", a buttload of people won't have read the TOS for Countdown deals and find they can't do it, causing me to have to do a buttload of work for nothing because then I have to delete their books.

So I thought to create a Select section with big warnings for our non-US members and put the onus on the writers to have their books moved out of it. It saves me time. I don't have time. I'm drowning in work.


----------



## Richard Crawford

LindsayBuroker said:


> Select isn't available or a Kindle Countdown deal isn't available? Mine is 99 cents (or the equivalent) everywhere I can enter a price on Amazon, but I don't want to be in "purgatory." You can delete my entry.


Hi Patty, I didn't realise that prices don't change all over. So if I change the book price to 0.99 doesn't that change for all markets?
If that's the case then please delete my entry too. 
Thanks


----------



## Patty Jansen

Richard Crawford said:


> Hi Patty, I didn't realise that prices don't change all over. So if I change the book price to 0.99 doesn't that change for all markets?
> If that's the case then please delete my entry too.
> Thanks


Not if you do a Countdown. If you change it manually, it will be the same worldwide. Countdowns can only apply to the US and the UK, and you need to set them separately. You can't change the price in non-countdown territories while the countdown is on. In fact, you can't change the price for a specified time before and after the Countdown. It's really effing annoying. And I can't check it, not being in the US or UK myself.


----------



## Richard Crawford

Patty Jansen said:


> Not if you do a Countdown. If you change it manually, it will be the same worldwide. Countdowns can only apply to the US and the UK, and you need to set them separately. You can't change the price in non-countdown territories while the countdown is on. In fact, you can't change the price for a specified time before and after the Countdown. It's really effing annoying. And I can't check it, not being in the US or UK myself.


Thanks Patty. I was going to change it manually (no countdown) so hope that's ok and if it works for everywhere I'd like to stay in.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Luckily I did spot the bit about the countdowns not being allowed. It might be worth making it more prominent if a lot of people are still not paying attention to it, perhaps on the sign-up page?
I'll be changing manually (I've never run a countdown or free on this book so shouldn't fall foul of the time constraints). I wish there was a way to schedule a manual change, though.


----------



## Ros_Jackson

Tommy Muncie said:


> Patty,
> 
> In your experience with these promo's, does anyone have much success by putting book 2 of a series in the 99C promo when the first book is a permafree? (What I'm hoping for here is that my book 2 cover might hook someone, they click on the Book 1 link at their chosen retailer and find it's free and then they 'double-buy') I'm going to submit my book 2 tonight anyway and drop its price because it fits the criteria as far as I can tell, but if this tactic doesn't generally work then I won't feel bad if it's rejected.


I did this and was pleased with the result. However I don't remember the exact figures, and I did go in with low expectations because it was book 2. Basically I got a bump on both books but nothing like the hundreds of downloads for the first book that people have been reporting on Patty's free promotions. YMMV, plus I have a strange setup where the first book is free in some territories and paid in others.


----------



## KDKinney

I typically manually change mine to $0.99 and also will make sure UK, CA, and Au prices are .99 as well because they don't all go to .99 when you change the .com price. 

Bummer that Lindsay is stepping out because she would be awesome to have in the promo.


----------



## Athena Grayson

Tommy Muncie said:


> Patty,
> 
> In your experience with these promo's, does anyone have much success by putting book 2 of a series in the 99C promo when the first book is a permafree? (What I'm hoping for here is that my book 2 cover might hook someone, they click on the Book 1 link at their chosen retailer and find it's free and then they 'double-buy') I'm going to submit my book 2 tonight anyway and drop its price because it fits the criteria as far as I can tell, but if this tactic doesn't generally work then I won't feel bad if it's rejected.


I'm trying this very thing with the second box set of my (wide) series. I'll be changing prices manually everywhere (and honestly, google play is a bizarre, but awesome and terribly functional, way of changing prices in multiple territories), and changing them in local currency, too.


----------



## Patty Jansen

KDKinney said:


> I typically manually change mine to $0.99 and also will make sure UK, CA, and Au prices are .99 as well because they don't all go to .99 when you change the .com price.
> 
> Bummer that Lindsay is stepping out because she would be awesome to have in the promo.


If you change the price manually, you will be moved up, and the same applies to Lindsay. If she changes it manually, and I, in Australia, see the book for 99c or something close to it (or if it's *already* 99c when I make the page this week), I will move the book in the main category.

Seriously, why does Amazon have to make this all so hard for everyone? They loooovvve playing this territory-exclusive shit, probably to pander to the trads. People! Get with the program. The internet doesn't have borders!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Mine's at 99c and staying that way till the promo's over - launching a new book  Fingers crossed "Hollywood Demon" rockets rather than pffftttsss away.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Mine's at 99c and staying that way till the promo's over - launching a new book  Fingers crossed "Hollywood Demon" rockets rather than pffftttsss away.


I've already moved you up. Went through to see whose books are already 99c.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz

Cool. Thanks, Patty. Now to work on what else can rocket a launch ... *inquires into raindancing*


----------



## Angela Holder

I plan to change mine manually, too.  It's the third in the series and has never been discounted before. Don't know if it will get much love, but both earlier books have been in your promos before, so it will be a treat for dedicated followers.


----------



## BookwormT

I submitted my UF book (below) pretty much as soon as I got the mailing. It's wide and it will be 99 cents that whole week to lead up to the release of book 2. Hoping to get on the promo, as I've been a buyer from it before but never a participating author.


----------



## Just Another Vampire Writer

Submitted one of mine, manually changed it to .99 this morning. Hoping to get in on this!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Last night, I went through the Amazon-exclusive books and moved up about 40 that are already 99c. There are still 40 that are not 99c, but for some of those authors I know that they'll be changing manually, so I'll move those up closer to the promo.


----------



## Patty Jansen

JeanetteRaleigh said:


> Hi Patty,
> 
> I just signed up today. Thanks so much for organizing this! Elemental Rage has a Kindle countdown that starts the 99 sale on Aug 29 and remains at 99 cents until Sept 5. Not sure if this information helps or not...


You *might* want to read the last few pages of this thread re. Kindle Countdowns.

TLR: We have a fairly large group of readers not in either the US or the UK and if I can't see your book at 99c at the start of the promo (and I'm in Australia) the book will go into a special Select section at the bottom of the Amazon page, because I'm really, really, really not fond of getting super-annoyed reader emails that "some of these books are not discounted at all!"


----------



## 69959

Patty, I'm not sure what mine shows for you, but it's 99c everywhere I can see it. In fact, I released it last month at that price and it's been doing so well that I've kept it there. I'm definitely not changing it before your promo.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Stacy Claflin said:


> Patty, I'm not sure what mine shows for you, but it's 99c everywhere I can see it. In fact, I released it last month at that price and it's been doing so well that I've kept it there. I'm definitely not changing it before your promo.


I've already moved yours.

General comment: If you manually set it at 99c, it will be 99c or sometimes 76c, or sometimes 99c + GST. I'm accepting anything up to $1.20, because Amazon, and you really can't control the price. But you have to change the price manually, or I won't see it, and neither will anyone not in the US or the UK.


----------



## Megan Crewe

Should we have already heard if our book is in? I filled out the form last week and the price is manually at $0.99 everywhere. The book is brand new to the promo but it's also a pre-order (it'll be out Sept 13) and I wasn't 100% sure if those were accepted.


----------



## Guest

I sent in mine a week ago, it said on the promo form that the price needed to be changed up to a week before the event. I'm not sure if some of the posts above aren't reflecting a change in plan and they have to be 99c to be included now?  I was going to change my price at the end of this week is that going to be a problem?


----------



## archaeoroutes

I too was hoping to get confirmation soon. If I am in, I'll be changing manually on 1st September (can't do earlier as I promised those who got the cheaper pre-order I'd keep the full price for a month after release). If I'm not in, I'll set up a countdown so I get 70% on the books sold through the follow-on promotions I've already booked.


----------



## Patty Jansen

From the entry form:



> You will get a confirmation with the page link and request to check your entry roughly ONE WEEK BEFORE THE PROMO.


This is also in the Author FAQ on the site.

Changing prices: The only thing I say about this is that the price must be 99c or somewhere close to it ONE HOUR AFTER the promo has officially started. And: *that if you want to achieve 99c on all venues, you might start a week beforehand because it takes some venues (B&N!) a few days to implement the changes*.

There is an entire page on the site about changing prices.

At this point, I've entered everyone's books except:

- Books that were in the last two months' promos
- Books that are too short (150 pages)
- Books that are on a loooong pre-order (they can try again next time the 99c deal comes along)
- A few really weird entries (why on earth would you enter a book that's print only?)
- Books that are exclusive to Amazon and aren't 99c yet. I'll make the other retailer pages before looking at these again.

So:

- If your book matches the guidelines
- If it's wide

OR

- If it's Amazon-only, but already 99c

You can safely assume that you'll be in the promo.


----------



## Digiterium

My book will be 0.99c on the 3/4, it's the first time I would've done the promo (or any promo as it's my debut book!) and it has pretty good cover, but I won't be able to submit it until this Friday (26th) and it will be exclusive to Amazon. Should I still submit?


----------



## archaeoroutes

Patty Jansen said:


> From the entry form:
> 
> This is also in the Author FAQ on the site.


Oops. Sorry. I'm juggling two promos (one on 24-26 August for another book) and this one. Got confused between them.
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Rob Lopez

Just jumped in. Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Rob Lopez said:


> Just jumped in. Hope I'm not too late.


Entries close on the 27th


----------



## Patty Jansen

Here is the FAQ from the website:

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/author-faq/


----------



## Guest

just gone .99 universal (Amazon and wide - £/Euro/Aus$/Ca$). It will be interesting to see if anything jumps before the promo


----------



## Dean F. Wilson

Glad I checked in. I had my submission (The Great Iron War, Books 1 - 3) set for a Countdown deal. I've cancelled that and submitted a manual price change now, so just waiting for Amazon to update it.

Thanks for your hard work on these promos, Patty


----------



## Patty Jansen

Dean F. Wilson said:


> Glad I checked in. I had my submission (The Great Iron War, Books 1 - 3) set for a Countdown deal. I've cancelled that and submitted a manual price change now, so just waiting for Amazon to update it.
> 
> Thanks for your hard work on these promos, Patty


Awesome! I've been going through the Amazon-exclusive list and picking out more and more authors who have already reduced their books or have said they are going to do so manually.


----------



## jckang

I will be manually reducing prices on Amazon before August 3-4 and on other retailers a week before.


----------



## Cactus Lady

I'm releasing a collection of short stories that go with the novel I have in the sale, so I'm going to try to coordinate that with lowering the price on my book. If I can't get it out by Friday, I'll go ahead and lower the price then anyway so I don't cut it too close to the deadline.


----------



## Richard Crawford

Patty Jansen said:


> Awesome! I've been going through the Amazon-exclusive list and picking out more and more authors who have already reduced their books or have said they are going to do so manually.


I changed mine manually on Amazon. It was coming up 1.27/1.29 in places but I put it to 1.20, not sure if it will stick.


----------



## David J Normoyle

I will be reducing mine (The Silver Portal) manually at least two days ahead of time. Thanks for your hard work, Patty.


----------



## Annette_g

I've reduced mine at all those retailers I was in.


----------



## Northern pen

Patty Jansen said:


> Awesome! I've been going through the Amazon-exclusive list and picking out more and more authors who have already reduced their books or have said they are going to do so manually.


I'm one of those naughty Amazon exclusives that will be manually reducing price.


----------



## AlexesR

I'll be reducing my price to 99c on Wednesday, August 31. Is there anything I need to do in the meantime?


----------



## Digiterium

Submitted my first ever novel yesterday


----------



## Patty Jansen

I put the page up!

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

I'm a bit busy today, but there will be an email to participants later or maybe tomorrow morning.

Check your books.

There were some links that didn't work and some really weird links, like to goodreads and to a joint called "ibookstore" that looked like an Amazon ripoff phishing scam WTF?

There are about 20 Amazon-exclusive books that I haven't yet included because the authors didn't let me know whether they'd reduce the price manually (NO Countdowns), and it isn't 99c yet.

If you're one of these and want to be in the promo, it's up to you to let me know.


----------



## Cactus Lady

Patty - left you a message in the Facebook group re: B&N and Google Play links. Otherwise all is correct, price is 99 cents everywhere.


----------



## Angela Holder

Patty, I will be lowering the price of Beyond the Boundary Stones manually a day or two ahead of the promo.


----------



## PaulLev

I'll be reducing the price of Borrowed Tides to 99 cents manually on Wednesday, August 31.  Thanks!


----------



## Rob Lopez

Looking cool. The link for *Remember Me Dead* works for Amazon just fine, but it takes me to the .uk site. Is that some kind of auto thing that takes me to nearest geographical market? Neat idea, if so. If not, I'd prefer to direct readers to the .com site. (EDIT - Checked all the books on the Amazon link, and they all send me to the UK site. I know this will make me sound like a noob, but this kind of technology rocks! Patty, you sure know your stuff.) I assume the links I sent for Nook, Kobo and Apple didn't work then. Not sure what to do about that, but thanks for the hard work you've put into this.

Will prepare to market all this on my blog, google+ and facebook pages. Not done this before, so can anyone direct me to what they did for past Patty's Promos, for inspiration?


----------



## Tommy Muncie

All checked for GotN - they all land in the right place and I'm 0.99 across the board.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Check your inbox. Confirmation emails have been sent.


----------



## Pamela

Anyone else having a problem changing the price on Google Play? It just won't take *0.99* cents.

I keep getting the message: Currency is incorrect or not specified.

(I don't want my book thrown out of the promo because Google is so hard to work with)


----------



## Abderian

Pamela said:


> Anyone else having a problem changing the price on Google Play? It just won't take *0.99* cents.
> 
> I keep getting the message: Currency is incorrect or not specified.
> 
> (I don't want my book thrown out of the promo because Google is so hard to work with)


I just changed it without problems. Maybe something else is wrong. Have you tried exiting the site and returning? Or a simple refresh might do the trick.


----------



## Antara Mann

What a lackluster! I didn't even see that we had to confirm our subscription to the SF/F emails and completely missed the current campaign (although I asked on the last day of the entry). Anyway, I subscribed for future promos, so hopefully i won't miss it in November when will be the next 99c promo.


----------



## Rob Lopez

Thank you, Patty. You're a star.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks  Abderian.  I tried for 2 days. Tried exiting and refreshing a few times.  I think it finally accepted it.  Google Play is so glitchy.

Thanks to Patty for all the hard work. I'll make a donation.


----------



## Digiterium

Got the email, thanks Patty.


----------



## Annette_g

Thanks, Patty, got mine. All links present and correct at 99 cents or 99 pence 

I was never in google play.


----------



## RN_Wright

Got the e-mail. All vendors set at 99 cents. Thanks, Patty!


----------



## N. D. Iverson

Hey Patty,

This was my first time signing up for one of your infamous promos and I just want to say thank you for doing all of this!

So I never received a confirmation email, but I checked the promotion website and saw that my book was included (thanks so much!) and I was just wondering if there were graphics I could download for posting on my FB page and sending out to my email subscribers?  That's how the promo works right? Everyone involved sends out a blast to their followers?

N. D. Iverson


----------



## Patty Jansen

In the first place, check your "promotions" folder if you're on gmail.

If the notifications aren't there either, I recommend that you join the Facebook group (PM me the email you use to sign in to FB. The group is not searchable in FB). When I used Mailchimp, some people never got my messages. Now I've moved the promo to Mailerlite, and some people aren't getting my messages. They're not the same people.

I usually share the email's URL for those who have trouble getting the emails. There are also graphics available. A list of stuff to click & share will go out on Friday.

What you can already do:

- Prepare a blog post
- Prepare a mailing for your list
- Retweet or share the posts I made on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## N. D. Iverson

Patty Jansen said:


> In the first place, check your "promotions" folder if you're on gmail.
> 
> If the notifications aren't there either, I recommend that you join the Facebook group (PM me the email you use to sign in to FB. The group is not searchable in FB). When I used Mailchimp, some people never got my messages. Now I've moved the promo to Mailerlite, and some people aren't getting my messages. They're not the same people.
> 
> I usually share the email's URL for those who have trouble getting the emails. There are also graphics available. A list of stuff to click & share will go out on Friday.
> 
> What you can already do:
> 
> - Prepare a blog post
> - Prepare a mailing for your list
> - Retweet or share the posts I made on Twitter and Facebook.


Hi patty, Thank you for the quick reply!

I use hotmail and I checked my spam folder and still do not see an email. I do not have a personal FB page, just a community one for my pen name so alas, I cannot sign up for your FB group . Can I get the link to the email so I can use the graphics and info for my own posts and subscriber email? Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen

N. D. Iverson said:


> Hi patty, Thank you for the quick reply!
> 
> I use hotmail and I checked my spam folder and still do not see an email. I do not have a personal FB page, just a community one for my pen name so alas, I cannot sign up for your FB group . Can I get the link to the email so I can use the graphics and info for my own posts and subscriber email? Thanks!


The link to the page is in about 100 places in this thread. The image is on that page. http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

That's all you need at this point. Another email will follow later this week with the links that will be shared everywhere. I'm happy to share *that* email here, but not the confirmation email.

If you have a FB group, you have an account and can sign up for groups. I need the email for your personal account or it won't work. We have a number of authors who write under a pseudonym talking under their "real" or FB name. The group is "secret", non-searchable, so it's not like anyone from your work or something will find out who you are.

It's OK if you don't want to join the group, but there has to be some form of communication because otherwise it won't work. There are over 600 authors in the group and there simply isn't time to send private messages to all of them. I'm not making money from the promos and I'm not doing this for commercial gain.


----------



## N. D. Iverson

Patty Jansen said:


> The link to the page is in about 100 places in this thread. The image is on that page. http://pattyjansen.com/promo/
> 
> That's all you need at this point. Another email will follow later this week with the links that will be shared everywhere. I'm happy to share *that* email here, but not the confirmation email.
> 
> If you have a FB group, you have an account and can sign up for groups. I need the email for your personal account or it won't work. We have a number of authors who write under a pseudonym talking under their "real" or FB name. The group is "secret", non-searchable, so it's not like anyone from your work or something will find out who you are.
> 
> It's OK if you don't want to join the group, but there has to be some form of communication because otherwise it won't work. There are over 600 authors in the group and there simply isn't time to send private messages to all of them. I'm not making money from the promos and I'm not doing this for commercial gain.


Okay, I will use that graphic for all my posts and emails.

I do not have a personal FB page (I kid you not, most people can't believe this fact), just the community one. Would I be able to PM you my email for that account so you can send the invite? Still not sure if it will work. I've tried signing up for other things using that FB account and nothing seems to work. But on the day(s) of the promo I will find your page so that I can re-post it on my mine or at least post the graphics and links on my account.


----------



## tommy gun

Hi Patty!

I know you are super busy.  Please don't kill me!

Are you doing the sale or free promo event in december?  Or do you have another thing you do for the big CHRISTMAS! rush?  Just curious and starting to plan.

tom
PS don't kill me


----------



## PaulLev

Borrowed Tides now reduced to 99 cents on Amazon all over the world, and I'll keep that price down through next Tuesday.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'll be making all the changes to the page today


----------



## Patty Jansen

I sent the email with all the links that you only need to click and share:

http://app.mailerlite.com/o6h8p6


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Hella' busy this weekend and not taking my laptop with me, so blog post has gone out a day early:

https://tommymuncie.wordpress.com/2016/09/02/got-a-buck-or-two-spare-this-weekend/

Yes I told everyone they'll have to wait until tomorrow if they want to buy anything! (Not strictly true, but just to be safe...) Will tweet from my phone and constantly annoy my friends by checking books stats at dinner time.


----------



## tommy gun

FYI I just sent out an update email to one of my 3 mailing lists and included the sale there.  I will be doing the same with another list as soon as I set that up in an hour.


----------



## jckang

I sent out emails, retweeted, and shared on FB. Got two sales already


----------



## PaulLev

Tweeted to 15,000 Followers on Twitter with relay to FB (5000 Friends + 1500 Followers) and same to G+ (4500+ Followers) - and will repeat through weekend.  (Sold 5 copies so far.)


----------



## TromboneAl

No one told me we could start early.


----------



## Patty Jansen

TromboneAl said:


> No one told me we could start early.


I tell people that I would prefer if they didn't, but they do anyway, I'm like *raises hands*.


----------



## Northern pen

I'm pretty sure herding cats is easier than organizing authors.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson

I'll be sharing all weekend, with a newsletter blast on Sunday morning.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The September promo is now live. We have over 200 sales already.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Robyn Wideman said:


> I'm pretty sure herding cats is easier than organizing authors.


Hehehe,


----------



## Just Another Vampire Writer

Tweeted, and FB'd. I only have 5 people on my mailing list (yup, I stink) but they'll be getting it, too!

EDIT: I now have SIX whole people on my mailing this. This is a glorious day.


----------



## Abderian

Reddit post: https://www.reddit.com/r/ebookdeals/ Please upvote!
Google + https://plus.google.com/+JennyGreenFreelance/posts/b5cTtauHVtL
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Infinitebook1/status/772084148747980800
Newsletter sent.


----------



## Guest

Abderian said:


> Reddit post: https://www.reddit.com/r/ebookdeals/ Please upvote!


Done!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Not in this one but have retweeted, shared, etc., and will like, +1, etc. as time/opportunity permits. Good luck, all.


----------



## Angela Holder

Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/angelaholderauthor/photos/a.679163958791897.1073741828.677772195597740/1218327054875582/?type=3&theater
Newsletter sent.


----------



## Gator

I don't have a book in this promo, but I posted the promo on my blog.  Good luck!


----------



## N. D. Iverson

Shared Patty's FB post, sent out a newsletter to my 250 subscribers, and posted to my Wattpad page of 13,000 followers!


----------



## N. D. Iverson

Patty Jansen said:


> The September promo is now live. We have over 200 sales already.


Hey Patty,

How do you get those metrics? Are you just basing it off of what authors report or do you measure clicks? Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen

N. D. Iverson said:


> Hey Patty,
> 
> How do you get those metrics? Are you just basing it off of what authors report or do you measure clicks? Thanks!


Affiliates reports. Oh, and those are just in the US, and just Amazon. The Apple affiliates are sloooooooooooow to come in, and I keep forgetting to look at the UK.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter

TobiasRoote said:


> Done!


Done, shared everywhere, tweeted, etc!


----------



## 74455

Sorry I'm slow. I just sent my email, shared the FB post, etc.


----------



## Athena Grayson

Sent my email out late Thursday night, and bless Mailerlite's "auto-resend" option to go to those who didn't click. I got a personal thank you from a list member very grateful for the reminder. I sometimes forget how "plugged-in" we authors are to the deals, steals, and discounts that seem to be everywhere, compared to the readers who may only ever hear of a sale once in a great while. And really loving my results. I'm finally gaining a wee bit of traction at Barnes & Noble!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I might re-send on Monday morning (Aus time).

I've also found a few more books to add to the audio page.


----------



## JaclynDolamore

I'm not in this one but some friends are! Rooting for lots of sales for all! I've been sprinkling my social media with posts throughout the weekend.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Dang it. I stayed out of this one because I'm just in the process of going back out wide and I want to save my Patty-promo spot for when books are all wide again. Still, it's a great promo and I've tweeted it up a bit just to help out.

And you thought that was just a lonely starling, with belly gas and a stutter...


----------



## Hailstorm

Thanks for the opportunity to promote, Patty. I got 3 sales right out of the gate (when you posted about crossing the $200 threshold) and then NONE thereafter. Weird but it is what is. Thanks again.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Hailstorm said:


> Thanks for the opportunity to promote, Patty. I got 3 sales right out of the gate (when you posted about crossing the $200 threshold) and then NONE thereafter. Weird but it is what is. Thanks again.


Weird, but I have no idea who you are so there may be a reason for it. There were some books I removed at time official start time because they weren't 99c.


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Some results then!

*If you read this please keep in mind:* this was an experiment for me because I entered book 2 in my series in this promo at 0.99 and my first book is a permafree; I was interested in how many people might get hooked by my book 2 cover or blurb etc, take a look at book 1 and 'double dip.' Book 1 was NOT FEATURED in this promo - it was up to the reader to find it if interested.)

*Friday 2nd* (included because Australia is half a day ahead of me and the newsletters that went out on their Saturday got me some Friday night sales...or those who sent them out early *EEP!*)

Amazon paid: 6
Amazon permafree: 6

Wide paid: 1
Wide permafree: 1

*Saturday*

Amazon paid: 14
Amazon permafree: 20

Wide paid: 5
Wide permafree: 0 (if anyone tries reading book 2 first GOOD LUCK GUYS! )

*Sunday*

Amazon paid: 3
Amazon permafree: 6

Wide paid: 3
Wide permafree: 0

Totals:

Amazon paid: 23

Wide paid: 9

Amazon permafree: 32

Wide permafree: 1

*Thoughts:*

Before this went out I decided that as an experiment I'd be pleased if this got me around 20 sales. With a grand total of 31, I'm pleased. The tactic works on Amazon (9 extra downloads on the permafree can be explained easily - I usually get about that many every weekend anyway) but for some reason book 1 has been ignored on the wide channels (possibility: people already have it and have been savvy enough to wait for 2 until I put a promo up. Book 1 was featured earlier in Patty's January promo so regular customers probably caught book 2 this time around)


----------



## Patty Jansen

I also did a book 2 and was quite pleased with the results. This is a book that has never been 99c before, and book 1 is permafree.

We even sold some audio books!


----------



## Rob Lopez

I sent out notifications on Friday to my Facebook, Google+ and blog pages. Over the weekend I sold ten extra copies of _Remember Me Dead_ and garnered the book's first review (5-star). Thanks for all your hard work, Patty. Donation has been made, richly deserved.


----------



## jckang

I also promoted a book 2.  Book 1 was in the free promo last month, so I hoped there might be some people who would be interested in getting book 2.  I lowered book 1 to 99 cents for this month's promo, too; and made a BOLD note in both Amazon descriptions that Book 1 and 2 were both 99 cents.

I sent out notice to twitter, my mailing list, and Facebook on Friday afternoon.

Note that my Book 2 cover is pretty bad in terms of conveying genre.

Amazon Results:
Friday:
Book 1: 5
Book 2: 6

Saturday
Book 1: 3
Book 2: 13

Sunday
Book 1: 10
Book 2: 15

Book 3, which was at full price of $3.99, also got 3 sales over the entire period; though I just released it last Wednesday, so I don't know how many of those sales were related to this promo.

Will report back on Wide later, but Book 1 is KU, so I'm not expecting much.

Many thanks to Patty for organizing the promo.


----------



## Hailstorm

PM'd you the book's title, Patty. I believe it ran. Just saw two more sales on my dashboard. Total, thus, was 5.


----------



## Guest

I did 66 copies of Artis Prime in Amazon and 10 more wide (Apple, strangely) over those three days. I'm not sure how much of a backlist spurt there will be as it wasn't part of a series. However, GREAT PROMO.


----------



## IreneP

I have no idea how to count what sales came from the promo, but I'm assuming at least some of ours were. I was a little worried no one would go for a preorder, but we had:

Fri: 12
Sat: 14
Sun: 7

Those are Amazon only. I can't track preorders on the other vendors, but fingers crossed we had some. I absolutely love this promo is wide and the way the books are sorted into where they can be purchased. I'm hoping it brought a little extra visibility on iBooks, Kobo, and B&N.

Thanks for putting this together, Patty!


----------



## BookwormT

I had a great weekend with the promo. I'm releasing book 2 here this week, so it was nice to sell copies and get a rankings boost on my book. I have more promos booked during this upcoming week and this is the first time this book has been 99 cents. It's also new to the promo.

All told, this weekend I sold: 

Amazon: 64
Kobo: 5
Nook: 8
iBooks: 2 (I never sell anything on iBooks, so this is impressive!) 

Not huge numbers but pretty stellar for me (Saturday I sold more in one day than I ever had before, so that was neat). Very happy with the results and will definitely be participating in Patty's promos in the future. It was fun! Thanks, Patty!


----------



## scifi365

@BookwormT: Oh, that's cool. Yours was one of the books we (me and my wife) mentioned on Facebook and in at least one of the two mailings we did over the weekend as being really good. Mainly, I think, because it's really good.

https://www.facebook.com/lucyeldritch/posts/818378208298831


----------



## BookwormT

scifi365 said:


> @BookwormT: Oh, that's cool. Yours was one of the books we (me and my wife) mentioned on Facebook and in at least one of the two mailings we did over the weekend as being really good. Mainly, I think, because it's really good.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lucyeldritch/posts/818378208298831


Oh my gosh! Thank you so much! (Where is the blushing emoji?)


----------



## PaulLev

Sold 13 copies of Borrowed Tides on Amazon this weekend; I'm leaving the book at 99 cents for the next day or two.  Thanks for all of your hard work on this, Patty!


----------



## archaeoroutes

Liberty sold 65 on Saturday and 24 on Sunday. It has so far sold 58 today with a Book Barbarian. Patty's promo compares very favourably!


----------



## Patty Jansen

This month's promo has done very well indeed.

I haven't got all the figures yet, but it looks like we'll close in on 2000 reported sales. This is Amazon affiliates (which typically under-reports by at least 30%) in the US. Not sure what's going on in the UK, the report has been stuck the last few days.

Also Apple affiliates, which are only now just coming in.

I don't bother with Kobo affiliates because they are too big a pain in the butt and I don't have an affiliate account for B&N.

We earned $2 in affiliates in Smashwords! Whoop-de-doo!

Anyway, there were a few absolute winners in the promo (I've heard up to 230 sales), then a good number of books that sold 10-20 copies and then a number that didn't do terribly well. If you took part, you'll know where you belong, and it could be time for some soul searching.

I tend to err on the side of the author with accepting these books. I could go all huffy and enforce really strict quality standards, but the thing is, they would be *my* quality standards. I look at the Look Inside, and know when *I* think the prose is bad and the story boring, but I've been surprised far too many times with how well some of these (to my eye) awful books are selling, so you know, what the hell do I know? If the cover isn't godawful, I scan through it and can't see a lot of obvious errors, it goes onto the page. I figure readers are not stupid and can make their own decisions.

And you know what? They do. Here you go. These 150 books have just been through a competitiveness test.

Now some books didn't do that well because they've been featured a few times before.

If that applies to you, get off your arse and write more books.

If that doesn't apply to you, then...

1. Is your cover attractive and does it reflect genre? (there were a few that were on my eeerrrrr---yeeeaahhhh--ooookkkaaaayyyy side of the sliding cover quality scale). Really, cover upgrades do wonders. Look at your book. Does the cover stack up?
2. Does your blurb entice people in the genre to look further?
3. Bluntly: is the book well-written? I always look at the Look Inside before I buy. Having worked as acquisitions editor for a magazine, there are volumes I could write about ways not to start your story, and yes, there were books that employed almost every single one of them.

Books that do well:

1. Have freaking awesome covers...
2. ...that reflect the genre...
3. And have a nicely presented page
4. With a decent number of reviews (actual star rating is not that terribly important, just the number)
5. And the killer punch: they are well-written.


----------



## Abderian

Patty Jansen said:


> This month's promo has done very well indeed.
> 
> I haven't got all the figures yet, but it looks like we'll close in on 2000 reported sales. This is Amazon affiliates (which typically under-reports by at least 30%) in the US. Not sure what's going on in the UK, the report has been stuck the last few days.
> 
> Also Apple affiliates, which are only now just coming in.
> 
> I don't bother with Kobo affiliates because they are too big a pain in the butt and I don't have an affiliate account for B&N.
> 
> We earned $2 in affiliates in Smashwords! Whoop-de-doo!
> 
> Anyway, there were a few absolute winners in the promo (I've heard up to 230 sales), then a good number of books that sold 10-20 copies and then a number that didn't do terribly well. If you took part, you'll know where you belong, and it could be time for some soul searching.
> 
> I tend to err on the side of the author with accepting these books. I could go all huffy and enforce really strict quality standards, but the thing is, they would be *my* quality standards. I look at the Look Inside, and know when *I* think the prose is bad and the story boring, but I've been surprised far too many times with how well some of these (to my eye) awful books are selling, so you know, what the hell do I know? If the cover isn't godawful, I scan through it and can't see a lot of obvious errors, it goes onto the page. I figure readers are not stupid and can make their own decisions.
> 
> And you know what? They do. Here you go. These 150 books have just been through a competitiveness test.
> 
> Now some books didn't do that well because they've been featured a few times before.
> 
> If that applies to you, get off your arse and write more books.
> 
> If that doesn't apply to you, then...
> 
> 1. Is your cover attractive and does it reflect genre? (there were a few that were on my eeerrrrr---yeeeaahhhh--ooookkkaaaayyyy side of the sliding cover quality scale). Really, cover upgrades do wonders. Look at your book. Does the cover stack up?
> 2. Does your blurb entice people in the genre to look further?
> 3. Bluntly: is the book well-written? I always look at the Look Inside before I buy. Having worked as acquisitions editor for a magazine, there are volumes I could write about ways not to start your story, and yes, there were books that employed almost every single one of them.
> 
> Books that do well:
> 
> 1. Have freaking awesome covers...
> 2. ...that reflect the genre...
> 3. And have a nicely presented page
> 4. With a decent number of reviews (actual star rating is not that terribly important, just the number)
> 5. And the killer punch: they are well-written.


This is great advice. I actually use Patty's promos to educate myself about covers. I click on each book and compare the rankings. It isn't that accurate because you don't know what other promos authors are running concurrent with Patty's (I usually book a few free sites myself), but it's still a worthwhile exercise. There are definite trends.


----------



## Just Another Vampire Writer

I really appreciate being let in on this promo. Seriously, for you to do something like this for us for free and to get results? Dang. I got some sales, and the page reads are starting to pour in! It's great to see life on my graph!

But...

She's absolutely right, guys. Some of us have covers that just stink. I saw my book there, a cloaked head shot of my MC in a sea of other covers that were also cloaked head shots of a MC. It was a wake-up call, and I'm going to do something about it. I'm finally doing what I should have done a long time ago and reaching out to some cover artists. I just don't have the skill set there, and I'm willing to admit I need professional help. In many ways, but mostly covers, LOL.


----------



## Patty Jansen

KGupton said:


> I really appreciate being let in on this promo. Seriously, for you to do something like this for us for free and to get results? Dang. I got some sales, and the page reads are starting to pour in! It's great to see life on my graph!
> 
> But...
> 
> She's absolutely right, guys. Some of us have covers that just stink. I saw my book there, a cloaked head shot of my MC in a sea of other covers that were also cloaked head shots of a MC. It was a wake-up call, and I'm going to do something about it. I'm finally doing what I should have done a long time ago and reaching out to some cover artists. I just don't have the skill set there, and I'm willing to admit I need professional help. In many ways, but mostly covers, LOL.


I went through this last year when I did the first of these promos, so don't think all of us started out doing all this stuff naturally because we're just that awesome. Nope. I saw my covers there, too, and thought OMG, I really have to do something about this, like, yesterday.


----------



## Megan Crewe

My book in the promo is only on pre-order, so I'm sure that made some people hesitate, but Saturday still had by far the best sales numbers I've seen since the first couple days when I announced the book. 

Thank you so much for all the work you put into these, Patty!


----------



## crusoe

KGupton said:


> I really appreciate being let in on this promo. Seriously, for you to do something like this for us for free and to get results? Dang. I got some sales, and the page reads are starting to pour in! It's great to see life on my graph!
> 
> But...
> 
> She's absolutely right, guys. Some of us have covers that just stink. I saw my book there, a cloaked head shot of my MC in a sea of other covers that were also cloaked head shots of a MC. It was a wake-up call, and I'm going to do something about it. I'm finally doing what I should have done a long time ago and reaching out to some cover artists. I just don't have the skill set there, and I'm willing to admit I need professional help. In many ways, but mostly covers, LOL.


It happens! Sometimes that's the only way to really see the trend in an obvious way.

I'm feeling really glad that my main character isn't cloaked now! Still, my sales for this past promo were not great. Like 7. Still, it's a new book with only 12 reviews, and I have big promo plans coming up. But I am concerned about the cover (along with most authors it seems).

It's weird because my 2nd book kicked butt in Patty's June promo, but maybe that was because it was a free book weekend? I sold like 20 the day before that promo started, and I'm quite sure it was because of people clicking through beforehand. Anyway, my series is YA Sci-Fi with a mythological underpinning. Are these covers hurting me? Or is it something else that resulted in sub-par sales?


----------



## Cactus Lady

Crusoe: I like your covers. To me, they're eye-catching (in a good way) and age- and genre-appropriate. Maybe this time there just weren't a whole lot of people shopping the promo who read YA. Before messing with the covers (which can be expensive!), try fine-tuning the blurbs (haven't looked, so I have no clue what they are or if they might be a problem). And sometimes that just how the chips fall. Sometimes the Force just isn't with you. Or whatever.

I officially sold more copies of my book in this promo (Chosen of Azara) than in the previous 3 years all together since I released the book, which was a whole 23 copies, so it didn't take much to sell more than that, but still. New cover and Patty's Promo for the win!


----------



## crusoe

Thanks Kyra 

That's sound advice. Still tweaking, always learning...


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Crusoe: your covers say 'YA' to me, and that's probably the most important thing - that they convey genre. They look enough like sci-fi to me as well. I think they get the blend right. (I don't even read YA and it still sent me the right message) The issue I have with them is that when you put the three next to each other, I realised that they use the same pictures for the characters - right down to the clothes and pose. To me, each book should be different. But this is unlikely to have affected the result from this promo because you only had one book featured, and my irk about this might not bother your target reader anyway.


----------



## crusoe

Tommy Muncie said:


> Crusoe: your covers say 'YA' to me, and that's probably the most important thing - that they convey genre. They look enough like sci-fi to me as well. I think they get the blend right. (I don't even read YA and it still sent me the right message) The issue I have with them is that when you put the three next to each other, I realised that they use the same pictures for the characters - right down to the clothes and pose. To me, each book should be different. But this is unlikely to have affected the result from this promo because you only had one book featured, and my irk about this might not bother your target reader anyway.


Definitely a fair criticism. But when your illustrator drops off the face of the earth, you do what you can. That's all I can say.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Andrew, in your case (and you're not the only one in the promo) I think it's just: write something new. These books are too much alike. They're in every promo. Of course returns will diminish.

I am a strong believer in starting a new series before finishing the previous one, or at least always have two main, unrelated, projects going at the same time.


----------



## crusoe

Patty Jansen said:


> Andrew, in your case (and you're not the only one in the promo) I think it's just: write something new. These books are too much alike. They're in every promo. Of course returns will diminish.
> 
> I am a strong believer in starting a new series before finishing the previous one, or at least always have two main, unrelated, projects going at the same time.


Thanks Patty! Well, MIRAGE (book 3) is new as of late July, AND this promotion was the first time it was in any promotion (besides pre-order). So hopefully some the people who bought it will leave reviews. But yes, working on something very different for the next thing. About to resume work on that in a few minutes, actually


----------



## Patty Jansen

crusoe said:


> Thanks Patty! Well, MIRAGE (book 3) is new as of late July, AND this promotion was the first time it was in any promotion (besides pre-order). So hopefully some the people who bought it will leave reviews. But yes, working on something very different for the next thing. About to resume work on that in a few minutes, actually


This is true, but, as others have already noted, the covers are very much alike, and also if it's book 3, possibly new readers looking for a 99c book to try aren't going to try it if it comes with the implication that they need to read the previous two books first. So my guess is that at best it's a hit and miss.


----------



## RetroPhaseShift

I'm excited to see how October goes!


----------



## Patty Jansen

You beat me to it. I sent out the newsletter very late last night.

The October form is open. You will find it (and all the other information) here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

We have a number of regulars sitting out this promo, so if you haven't done one of these before, this is the time to jump in.

It also suggests that it will get very busy and competitive later in the year.


----------



## SomeoneElse

Quick question, because I know this promo is international: is the idea that we set the book free for 1-2 October in the US? Or do we want to hit 1-2 October in Australia? Ideally, I'd do it across both, but I only have 2 free days left in this period.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I urgently need valid email addresses for John Triptych and Anna McIlwraith.


----------



## JTriptych

Patty Jansen said:


> I urgently need valid email addresses for John Triptych and Anna McIlwraith.


PMed you.


----------



## Antara Mann

The sales page looks great! If I remember correctly, the not permafree books, ought to be free on Friday 30th as well, right?


----------



## vkloss

Slightly off topic, but Patty, do you have a marketing type FB group I could get an invite to? Salvador mentioned something about it. I PM'd you but haven't heard back.


----------



## Antara Mann

Yes, she has. I think now it's closed and I think Mercedes tried to add you (from what I saw in the group).


----------



## vkloss

Antara Mann said:


> Yes, she has. I think now it's closed and I think Mercedes tried to add you (from what I saw in the group).


That's strange, I never got an invite. Would you mind checking up on that or letting me know who I should get in touch with? Thanks!


----------



## Antara Mann

Actually the group is secret. If you give me your FB name, I'll add you to the group, although Patty would haev to approve, I guess.


----------



## vkloss

Antara Mann said:


> Actually the group is secret. If you give me your FB name, I'll add you to the group, although Patty would haev to approve, I guess.


FB name is Victor Kloss. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Patty Jansen

For people wanting to get into the group, I need the email address that you use to sign into Facebook. Facebook sends you an invite. You need to click a link in that email. So you need to actually read that email address. I have at least 30 unresponded-to invites in the group. If you're going to ask to join the group and give me the email, read the address and make sure the inbox is not full.

OR

Alternatively, if you're friends with anyone in the group, they can add you. Robert (Salvador) said he'd add you. I don't know if he tried to do this. I've been extremely busy.

Facebook is stupid.


----------



## Antara Mann

vkloss said:


> FB name is Victor Kloss. Let me know if you need anything else.


Yes, I sought you yesterday with that name, actually tried to add you but now I realized, I can add only friends. So I sent you a friend request in order to add you to the group.


----------



## Richard Crawford

I've been struggling to sort things out with Kobo. One of my Ghost books (no 3) is showing in the UK store but not 2&3. Smashwords tell me that this is a UK only issue but I can't check. I wonder if anyone could tell me if all 3 Ghost books are showing on Kobo USA. The first one should be free and was going to be in the Oct promo.

I realise it's too late for this promo but hope to sort out for the future.
Many thanks!


----------



## Antara Mann

Patty Jansen said:


> Facebook is stupid.


Second this. Is that way we spend so much time there?


----------



## JTriptych

Patty Jansen said:


> For people wanting to get into the group, I need the email address that you use to sign into Facebook. Facebook sends you an invite. You need to click a link in that email. So you need to actually read that email address. I have at least 30 unresponded-to invites in the group. If you're going to ask to join the group and give me the email, read the address and make sure the inbox is not full.
> 
> OR
> 
> Alternatively, if you're friends with anyone in the group, they can add you. Robert (Salvador) said he'd add you. I don't know if he tried to do this. I've been extremely busy.
> 
> Facebook is stupid.


Here's my FB page in case you need it, Patty.

https://www.facebook.com/john.triptych


----------



## Wolfpack

Patty Jansen said:


> For people wanting to get into the group, I need the email address that you use to sign into Facebook. Facebook sends you an invite. You need to click a link in that email. So you need to actually read that email address. I have at least 30 unresponded-to invites in the group. If you're going to ask to join the group and give me the email, read the address and make sure the inbox is not full.
> 
> OR
> 
> Alternatively, if you're friends with anyone in the group, they can add you. Robert (Salvador) said he'd add you. I don't know if he tried to do this. I've been extremely busy.
> 
> Facebook is stupid.


[email protected] 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Wolfpack said:


> [email protected]
> Thanks in advance.


Sent you an invite.


----------



## Richard Crawford

Woo hoo finally sorted link for Kobo!

Patty is it too late to get you the link for this w/e promo?


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Already seeing downloads on B&N and Smashwords, and I've done some liking and retweeting. Here's my post on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/stuart.whitmore.10/posts/558908300981528


----------



## Patty Jansen

And we're live!


----------



## jckang

Shared in my newsletter.


----------



## TromboneAl

My newsletter went out this morning at 6 AM PDT.

I'm only a Twitter semi-literate, but should there be a hashtag that we all use (something like #99freebooks or #OctSciFiFant) so that we can all see the other posts and retweet, and Patty can see all the posts??


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Patty Jansen said:


> For people wanting to get into the group, I need the email address that you use to sign into Facebook. Facebook sends you an invite. You need to click a link in that email. So you need to actually read that email address. I have at least 30 unresponded-to invites in the group. If you're going to ask to join the group and give me the email, read the address and make sure the inbox is not full.
> 
> OR
> 
> Alternatively, if you're friends with anyone in the group, they can add you. Robert (Salvador) said he'd add you. I don't know if he tried to do this. I've been extremely busy.
> 
> Facebook is stupid.


I might well be one of the unrespondeds but I do check that address and I don't remember seeing an invite. It might have gone to my junk folder and been auto-deleted, so sorry if I missed it somehow. Please can we try again?

My FB email: [email protected]

Not in the promo this month but I did 'donate' a tweet. Good luck guys!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Tommy Muncie said:


> I might well be one of the unrespondeds but I do check that address and I don't remember seeing an invite. It might have gone to my junk folder and been auto-deleted, so sorry if I missed it somehow. Please can we try again?
> 
> My FB email: [email protected]
> 
> Not in the promo this month but I did 'donate' a tweet. Good luck guys!


I sent you the invite. And thanks.


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Thanks, just picked it up and joined...and now I've seen that profile pic I remember you telling me about on Twitter. Gotta catch em all...


----------



## Vera Nazarian

I posted about the promo on Facebook, Google+, Twitter, Pinterest, Goodreads, LinkedIn, and in my TAG series fan forum. 

Oh, and I don't seem to remember or know if I am in the secret group, so Patty, please add/invite me?


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

Creeping up on 500 downloads for the day so far! (And my other sales are UP, so yay!  )

I've sent out to my email list, made an offer in FB, and Twittered a few times. Didn't take long at all, especially for the returns  

IOW, if anyone is still on the fence about whether or not to do this--do it!


----------



## RN_Wright

500 downloads so far.


----------



## Patty Jansen

In the midst of the KU-pocalypse, let's do something positive!

Enter you 99c books for the promo on 5-6 November.

Details: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

Basics:

- Science Fiction/Fantasy/Horror, including PNR/UF/SFR. Basically, anything as long as it has a speculative element
- Book must be 99c on 5-6 November on all retailers where you provide a link
- ABSOLUTELY NO COUNTDOWN DEALS. The promo page has a mailing list of over 7000, and half of them are not in the US. This is a worldwide promo.
- The book must be more than 150 pages
- The promo offers a page for each retailer and has helped a lot of people wanting to get more exposure wide.


----------



## chloegarner

I'm signed up!  Can I get access to the Facebook group?  [email protected]


----------



## Patty Jansen

chloegarner said:


> I'm signed up! Can I get access to the Facebook group? [email protected]


Sent you an invite


----------



## Steven Kelliher

I joined as well ... shouldn't expect to get a message or confirmation that I'm un until a week before, right?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Steven Kelliher said:


> I joined as well ... shouldn't expect to get a message or confirmation that I'm un until a week before, right?


Did you enter your book? Because I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Steven Kelliher

Patty Jansen said:


> Did you enter your book? Because I'm not seeing it.


I did, using the form on your web site. 

Going to try again now.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Steven Kelliher said:


> I did, using the form on your web site.
> 
> Going to try again now.


There are two forms:

- One at the very bottom of the For Authors page, which puts you on my master list to notify of an upcoming promo. That one went out for this month, so you won't get it.
- A link at the top of the page that goes to a google form where you can submit a particular book. You can only see this link when an entry form is live.


----------



## Steven Kelliher

Patty Jansen said:


> There are two forms:
> 
> - One at the very bottom of the For Authors page, which puts you on my master list to notify of an upcoming promo. That one went out for this month, so you won't get it.
> - A link at the top of the page that goes to a google form where you can submit a particular book. You can only see this link when an entry form is live.


Right. I filled out the google doc twice. Once tonight and once yesterday. Said it was submitted both times for the Nov. 5-6 promo. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Patty Jansen

OK, I got it now.


----------



## Steven Kelliher

Patty Jansen said:


> OK, I got it now.


Thank you!


----------



## BookishDreams

Signed up yesterday


----------



## PhoenixS

**********


----------



## jaglionpress

Would my 52K-word paranormal/fantasy romance qualify? Or is that too short/too peripheral to the main genres?

ETA: realized that it was above the 150-page minimum and that Fantasy Romance was a genre option, so I signed up.


----------



## Pam771771

Hi Patty,

I'm new to all this, and will be publishing my first Novella (26,000 words) by the end of the month.

I assume that I will only be able to participate in your promo if I choose my FREE days (in KDP Select) to coincide with your promo dates, as my book is a Novella.

If I applied to be part of the promo, when would you make the decision as to whether I could participate in it? (Sorry for all the questions, I'm just trying to decide how best to market my book at the moment, and I think this sounds like a fantastic opportunity).

Thanks
Pam


----------



## jaglionpress

Eek, found the confirmation email from Wednesday stuck in my junk mail folder...went ahead and confirmed.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Pam771771 said:


> Hi Patty,
> 
> I'm new to all this, and will be publishing my first Novella (26,000 words) by the end of the month.
> 
> I assume that I will only be able to participate in your promo if I choose my FREE days (in KDP Select) to coincide with your promo dates, as my book is a Novella.
> 
> If I applied to be part of the promo, when would you make the decision as to whether I could participate in it? (Sorry for all the questions, I'm just trying to decide how best to market my book at the moment, and I think this sounds like a fantastic opportunity).
> 
> Thanks
> Pam


Sorry, no novellas for the 99c promo.

This upcoming month is 99c only.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I put up the page early because I'm using a new system for making the page and there are likely to be some oopses. All entries that were eligible and met requirements etc. have been dealt with

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## jaglionpress

Looks good, from what I can see...is there a banner you want us to use besides the one that's on there?


----------



## Ros_Jackson

Thanks for putting this together, Patty.

There's a broken link for Jesikah Sundin's book Legacy on the Kobo page. I think this is the right link: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/legacy-the-biodome-chronicles-1-2


----------



## dragontucker

Awesome! Just signed up for this  I cannot wait.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Latest version of the page is up:

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

Corrections please let me know here (*please note that this is NOT for new submissions*):

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSelAxM4auUNwKZiUpSegGDgWIkmdeFQxOZQ3Yw7TWNl_qVKvw/viewform

If you want to submit, go to the For Authors tab on the main page.

We have the biggest promo ever, with over 160 entries. The deadline for entering is 29 October, so I expect a few extra books to roll in.

Remember:

- books must be over 150 pages
- books can't have been featured in the previous TWO months
- NO shortlinks, affiliate codes or any of that rubbish or I'll breathe fire on you
- nice cover and good formatting is a must


----------



## Northern pen

Patty what you planning for Dec?  You've got this dialed in to point a guy has to start planning his releases around your promos


----------



## Patty Jansen

December is free books. Then January is 99c, but also the last week of January (not sure of the dates, may be during the week), I'm planning a 99c box set promo, because I'm going to be in one of those mega-boxset thingies.

What I've been doing is holding new releases or freebies over for a month so that I do a promo first and then a paid promo later or the other way around. I'm currently holding over the Icefire Trilogy, that was on Bookbub on the 8th (sold 8.5k copies so far WHOOP-DE-DOOOOO) and that will be in the November promo, after which I'll put the price up, unless my sales rate stays at the current level. That's how I've been planning it. Longer promo periods.


----------



## jckang

Patty Jansen said:


> December is free books. Then January is 99c, but also the last week of January (not sure of the dates, may be during the week), I'm planning a 99c box set promo, because I'm going to be in one of those mega-boxset thingies.


Will the regular January 99c promo be the 7th to the 8th?


----------



## Patty Jansen

jckang said:


> Will the regular January 99c promo be the 7th to the 8th?


Yes, the first weekend of the month.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Last chance to get your entries in. We have over 180 already, the biggest promo ever.


----------



## AsianInspiration

Hey Patty, I have a few questions regarding your promo.

1. I know you said that there are no review requirements, but I couldn't see a section on requirements for min number of mailing list subscribers or facebook fans and things like that. Is there one? I am just starting out with absolutely 0 fans, not even family and friends. It'd be kind of silly to agree to promoting the promo to my non-existent fanbase. Would it be okay to agree to promoting future promos that I don't participate in, when I get some sort of a fanbase instead?

2. I know that you only accept full-length novels for 99c promos. But how do you define that? Word count? Or something else?

3. How do you determine if a book is up to standard? Do you personally read every single book?

Thanks.


----------



## jckang

Patty Jansen said:


> Yes, the first weekend of the month.


Thanks! I didn't think it would be 12/31 and 1/1, but just wanted to be 100% sure! Thanks again!


----------



## Not any more

Checked my book's link and everything is working. Thank you, Patty.


----------



## Patty Jansen

jckang said:


> Thanks! I didn't think it would be 12/31 and 1/1, but just wanted to be 100% sure! Thanks again!


yeahno, I think 31 Dec is possibly the worst day of the year for promo (along with this Black Friday thing that mystifies the hell out of me)


----------



## Patty Jansen

AsianInspiration said:


> Hey Patty, I have a few questions regarding your promo.
> 
> 1. I know you said that there are no review requirements, but I couldn't see a section on requirements for min number of mailing list subscribers or facebook fans and things like that. Is there one? I am just starting out with absolutely 0 fans, not even family and friends. It'd be kind of silly to agree to promoting the promo to my non-existent fanbase. Would it be okay to agree to promoting future promos that I don't participate in, when I get some sort of a fanbase instead?
> 
> 2. I know that you only accept full-length novels for 99c promos. But how do you define that? Word count? Or something else?
> 
> 3. How do you determine if a book is up to standard? Do you personally read every single book?
> 
> Thanks.


All questions are answered at the For Authors page http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

As for rejections, most books, like 99%, have been accepted, because they are submissions from KBers who already know about nice covers and editors.

If I don't know the author, I look at the cover and I give the Look Inside a quick check for errors. I tend to err on the side of accepting books with so-so covers if the writing is fine (used to be a submissions editor at a magazine), but if I see numerous preventable and demonstrable errors on the first page, then nope. If the book has a really awful cover then nope. If the formatting is a mess, then nope.


----------



## jckang

Patty Jansen said:


> yeahno, I think 31 Dec is possibly the worst day of the year for promo (along with this Black Friday thing that mystifies the hell out of me)


What? Surely everyone wants to spend New Year's Eve shopping for books, and New Year's Day reading them 

As for Black Friday: The day after Americans celebrate being thankful for what they have, they trample all over each at Walmart so they can buy more stuff.


----------



## Patty Jansen

brkingsolver said:


> Patty, a question about the December promo. I have a new book release scheduled for Dec. 13 at 99 cents release price. It will be on pre-order at 99 cents when your promo runs. Can I submit the book?


December will be free books, but if you're in the Facebook group or the cross-promo Facebook group I've just started (link in another thread), then you can find out the Ebookaroo dates and I'll be happy to include you. I don't plan very far ahead, but it so happens that I also have a book coming out on 13 December, so it's fairly likely that I'll send something around that time.


----------



## Ros_Jackson

There are still a fair few books on the Kobo page at full price (including some I'm waiting to buy) so it's worth remembering to plan price changes on *all retailers* at least a couple of days in advance. I think the manual price change on Kobo can take some time to go through.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Ros_Jackson said:


> There are still a fair few books on the Kobo page at full price (including some I'm waiting to buy) so it's worth remembering to plan price changes on *all retailers* at least a couple of days in advance. I think the manual price change on Kobo can take some time to go through.


Yup. Remember to start changing now. Also, if by the time the promo goes live, we check all the books and remove any entries that are not 99c. If the price of your book has only been lowered on Amazon and you have not let me know that there were issues with the price changes, I'll remove the entire book from the promo.


----------



## PhoenixS

**************


----------



## Patty Jansen

PhoenixS said:


> Too bad it's not a week earlier. I happen to know someone whose next new book releases Dec 2, and will be 99 cents through Dec 7-ish (maaaybe longer, but that'll be a wait-and-see what needs tweaking from this month's new release strategy). Maybe a chance for some alsobot cozying if yours is SF.


I *could* bring it forward, because the book is ready, but it's epic fantasy (last book in the Moonfire trilogy) so I'm not sure if that will suit. Probably not. I need to write faster


----------



## PhoenixS

**************


----------



## Patty Jansen

Pages are ready to go. We're set to break the internet this weekend.

If you didn't get the mailing, this is the email with all the links you can share: http://app.mailerlite.com/a7c4h4

A few answers to questions:

The audio page: Mostly, entries have been through the Facebook group or ones I picked up while browsing through. I will make a page for audio books similar to that for the monthly promo (which I make through Google Sheets with nifty formulas etc) so gimme some time to set up the spreadhseet. Then I'll have to re-enter all the existing books and divide them into genres. I'll put out a call when I'm ready for this. Probably when my next audio book comes out.

Late entries. Sorry when it's closed, it's closed, unless you've let me know beforehand. This promo has 182 authors. Can I remind people that this is not a paid service, and I have a finite amount of time I'm prepared to spend on this. I'm not going to run around chasing people and changing stuff at the last minute.


----------



## dragontucker

Patty Jansen said:


> Pages are ready to go. We're set to break the internet this weekend.
> 
> If you didn't get the mailing, this is the email with all the links you can share: http://app.mailerlite.com/a7c4h4
> 
> A few answers to questions:
> 
> The audio page: Mostly, entries have been through the Facebook group or ones I picked up while browsing through. I will make a page for audio books similar to that for the monthly promo (which I make through Google Sheets with nifty formulas etc) so gimme some time to set up the spreadhseet. Then I'll have to re-enter all the existing books and divide them into genres. I'll put out a call when I'm ready for this. Probably when my next audio book comes out.
> 
> Late entries. Sorry when it's closed, it's closed, unless you've let me know beforehand. This promo has 182 authors. Can I remind people that this is not a paid service, and I have a finite amount of time I'm prepared to spend on this. I'm not going to run around chasing people and changing stuff at the last minute.


Thanks Patty for this great service  I am all geared up and ready to promote this!


----------



## JTriptych

Just waiting for the clock to strike 12. Because I dont wanna be accused of jumping the gun or anything like that.


----------



## Not any more

Patty Jansen said:


> I *could* bring it forward, because the book is ready, but it's epic fantasy (last book in the Moonfire trilogy) so I'm not sure if that will suit. Probably not. I need to write faster


Mine is SF/dystopia/post-apoc/UF. (I seem to have difficulty coloring inside the lines). It's my first new release in almost two years. I'm planning on posting it for pre-order about two weeks in advance.

Good luck, Patty!


----------



## BookishDreams

NL ready to be sent in the morning


----------



## JeffCollyer

Signed up. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## SA_Soule

Thank you for putting this together, Patty! I send out my newsletter blast to my peeps this morning about the promo.

I hope it brings everyone lots of success!


----------



## Patty Jansen

The promo is not starting until this afternoon and we already have 200 sales.


----------



## SA_Soule

Patty Jansen said:


> The promo is not starting until this afternoon and we already have 200 sales.


Awesome!


----------



## dragontucker

Patty Jansen said:


> The promo is not starting until this afternoon and we already have 200 sales.


Nice. I thought the promo started tomorrow though? People are already promoting it? Should I go ahead and promote this or wait until tomorrow? Thanks


----------



## Patty Jansen

dragontucker said:


> Nice. I thought the promo started tomorrow though? People are already promoting it? Should I go ahead and promote this or wait until tomorrow? Thanks


The promo starts officially at midnight 5 November Amazon time (which is a special time zone in the world). That is 5pm today for me. A lot of people are already on the page and buying because it's already the 5th in a good part of the world, and word is going out on Facebook. I ask people not to post their newsletters until the promo has actually started, but I can't stop the other sharing. This happens every month, and that's why I advocate the people make the book free or 99c (whatever applies that month) for the Friday also, especially if they're in the US. The promo has 1/3rd non-US visitors.


----------



## dragontucker

Patty Jansen said:


> The promo starts officially at midnight 5 November Amazon time (which is a special time zone in the world). That is 5pm today for me. A lot of people are already on the page and buying because it's already the 5th in a good part of the world, and word is going out on Facebook. I ask people not to post their newsletters until the promo has actually started, but I can't stop the other sharing. This happens every month, and that's why I advocate the people make the book free or 99c (whatever applies that month) for the Friday also, especially if they're in the US. The promo has 1/3rd non-US visitors.


Oh okay. This makes sense  LOL. I will promote this tomorrow. This is so much fun! Plus....it's exciting to see how things turn out.


----------



## jaglionpress

Yeah, saw a couple of unexpected sales on my Amazon account, and figured this promo plus some timezone wonkiness was involved. Thank you, Patty, and the early bird promoters! My blog post and email campaign are scheduled to go out tomorrow.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The promo has started!

340 sales in the ramp-up!

All books that weren't 99c have been removed.


----------



## AA.A

Patty Jansen said:


> The promo has started!
> 
> 340 sales in the ramp-up!
> 
> All books that weren't 99c have been removed.


 My Book "The Clout of Gen" was there. Can't see it now??


----------



## Patty Jansen

Ahmad_Ardalan said:


> My Book "The Clout of Gen" was there. Can't see it now??


It's not 99c. I removed it.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Further to the above: we had to remove a LOT of books this month.

This promo is not a paid service, and I'm not a service provider. Making sure that your book is the correct price and has working links is your job. I send an email a week before the promo with a request to check the links. For those who don't get the email or somehow misplace it, I post here.

If we go through at the start of the promo and links don't work and books are 99c in the US but not in the UK or in Canada or Australia, I'll ruthlessly remove those titles, because I don't want to field angry emails from readers. It's a worldwide promo. 99c means 99c (+ tax in some territories) WORLDWIDE.

Furthermore, I highly recommend that people use a calendar (I use the one that comes with the Mac--it synchs with my phone, too) to keep track of promos as they book them. Having to remove 30-odd books really does not make me very happy.


----------



## AA.A

Patty Jansen said:


> It's not 99c. I removed it.


 It has been $ 0.99 since Nov 3. There is a paperback edition which is $8.99. The Kindle is $0.99


----------



## Ros_Jackson

Ahmad_Ardalan said:


> It has been $ 0.99 since Nov 3. There is a paperback edition which is $8.99. The Kindle is $0.99


It's $3.99 in Amazon Canada. It's also useful to make sure you set the prices individually on your dashboard, rather than just setting the American price and linking every other currency to that - this means you can get a more appealing prices ending in 99 across all countries.


----------



## Patty Jansen




----------



## AA.A

Ros_Jackson said:


> It's $3.99 in Amazon Canada. It's also useful to make sure you set the prices individually on your dashboard, rather than just setting the American price and linking every other currency to that - this means you can get a more appealing prices ending in 99 across all countries.


It is a countdown deal for USA & UK.


----------



## Abderian

Ahmad_Ardalan said:


> It is a countdown deal for USA & UK.


No countdown deals allowed. It's stated on the form when you sign up. The reason being, countdown deals don't apply in many countries that Patty's list goes out to.


----------



## SG

FB, Twitter, Pinterest shares completed. Blog and mails will go out soon 

I already had a few sales yesterday. YAY!


----------



## jckang

Shared by newsletter, twitter, and FB


----------



## C. Gockel

Newsletter sent!


----------



## Cactus Lady

Not in this one, but I shared on Facebook, Twitter, and Google+. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## dragontucker

Great! Just tweeted and shared on my other social media outlets! I will blast out to my newsletter when I get home tonight  BTW....should I promote this on reddit? I am pretty active on that website in the Fantasy community. I have heard good things and bad things about promoting at reddit though. Do you guys think promoting this at reddit would be wise?


----------



## TraciLoudin

Thanks, Kyra. 

If anyone wants to give these social media posts a Like or Share to help the algorithms to boost their visibility, please do!

https://www.facebook.com/Worldbinding/photos/a.633105836736856.1073741825.380604591986983/1133591480021620
https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/BN3FzD1JdF4
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/794738008142606340
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/794584248539893760
https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/794647669142601728


----------



## dragontucker

TraciLoudin said:


> Thanks, Kyra.
> 
> If anyone wants to give these social media posts a Like or Share to help the algorithms to boost their visibility, please do!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Worldbinding/photos/a.633105836736856.1073741825.380604591986983/1133591480021620
> https://plus.google.com/+TraciLoudin/posts/BN3FzD1JdF4
> https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/794738008142606340
> https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/794584248539893760
> https://twitter.com/TraciLoudin/status/794647669142601728


Awesome! Just retweeted one


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Huge thanks to Patty for coordinating and doing all the heavy lifting. heck, ALL the lifting. Getting ready to blast out some social media. I'm curious how you're tracking sales. What's the secret sauce?


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Not in this one but have done some retweeting, sharing, etc. Good luck, all!


----------



## JAAndrews

NL sent and posts shared! Thanks for all your work, Patty!


----------



## Abderian

dragontucker said:


> Great! Just tweeted and shared on my other social media outlets! I will blast out to my newsletter when I get home tonight  BTW....should I promote this on reddit? I am pretty active on that website in the Fantasy community. I have heard good things and bad things about promoting at reddit though. Do you guys think promoting this at reddit would be wise?


Please do if you're active in a community, and share the link here so we can upvote. That would be great.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Aaaaand! The first 1000 sales are in the house.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks to Patty!  Newsletter sent out.  Tweeted and Facebook.


----------



## Gator

I don't have any books listed in it, but I posted about the promo on my blog.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Gator said:


> I don't have any books listed in it, but I posted about the promo on my blog.


Thank you!


----------



## AnnMPratley

Ohh I think I've been caught out as I only made it 99c on KDP (which I guess changes Amazon.com price and calculates the other sites according to foreign exchange rates?). Do I infer from the discussion in here that the AUD price on Amazon.com.au has to be exactly 99c also? And on the UK site it has to be ... exactly 99p? Is that what is being said? If so, how does one make sure of these other prices on Oz and UK sites (I only enter 99c on my KDP and that flows through (but not exactly to the same price in the local currency, with exchange rate). 

I expect this is what has made my book appear in this promotion so I want to make sure I get it right next time! I only log into KDP - do you have to somehow have to log into the Oz and UK sites to change the price somehow?

Any help appreciated so I can be ready for next 99c promotion!




~~Update: Oh! Sorry, I've just found the untick box to not let KDP use exchange rates for other currencies based on the USD 99c price, and instead let me type in a set price for that country! I'm leaving this post here regardless in case someone else doesn't know about this - I now have this sussed for next 99c promotion! (But out of curiosity, and as a double check - so we need to go through EVERY country we list our books in (in the case of Amazon) and type 0.99, regardless of currency? Is that right?) Does this flow through for smaller places such as amazon.com.br and amazon.in? Amazon.jp (99c USD seems to equal Y314 Yen so reducing that will be interesting - LOL)



Ann


----------



## Abderian

AnnMPratley said:


> Ohh I think I've been caught out as I only made it 99c on KDP (which I guess changes Amazon.com price and calculates the other sites according to foreign exchange rates?). Do I infer from the discussion in here that the AUD price on Amazon.com.au has to be exactly 99c also? And on the UK site it has to be ... exactly 99p? Is that what is being said? If so, how does one make sure of these other prices on Oz and UK sites (I only enter 99c on my KDP and that flows through (but not exactly to the same price in the local currency, with exchange rate).
> 
> I expect this is what has made my book appear in this promotion so I want to make sure I get it right next time! I only log into KDP - do you have to somehow have to log into the Oz and UK sites to change the price somehow?
> 
> Any help appreciated so I can be ready for next 99c promotion!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~Update: Oh! Sorry, I've just found the untick box to not let KDP use exchange rates for other currencies based on the USD 99c price, and instead let me type in a set price for that country! I'm leaving this post here regardless in case someone else doesn't know about this - I now have this sussed for next 99c promotion! (*But out of curiosity, and as a double check - so we need to go through EVERY country we list our books in (in the case of Amazon) and type 0.99, regardless of currency? Is that right?*) Does this flow through for smaller places such as amazon.com.br and amazon.in? Amazon.jp (99c USD seems to equal Y314 Yen so reducing that will be interesting - LOL)
> 
> Ann


I make it so the book's 99 in English-speaking countries, so 99p 99 euros etc. I think near enough is good enough elsewhere.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'm happy with either. 99c is 99c in the US. If you couple your prices (I do this most of the time, because I know that when I see a price of $3.99 for a foreign book, I know that the price has been rounded UP, never DOWN).

But what people seemed to have forgotten was to untick the boxes when they did determine the price per country so a book might have been 99c in the US, but because they set it to $2.99 in Australia and Canada and GBP 1.99 in the UK long ago, and then forgot to untick the box to let Amazon set the equivalent of US$0.99 in those currencies.


----------



## AnnMPratley

Thanks Patty and Abderian - I hadn't even noticed the check boxes for the USD price equivalent before now so lesson learned! I look forward to trying again next time around, but have sent out some tweets etc today for this promotion regardless.  

Is there anything like these little easy-overlooks, that one should consider for the $0 price promos that are run on the alternate months? I've only just now asked for my first $0 price match through KDP, to match my free book on ibooks etc. Setting books to $0 is going to be a first (if Amazon allows it). What things can catch someone out for $0 promos?


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block

Email sent out yesterday (1300), also put it up on my blog, FB & Twitter.

Thanks Patty for all your hard work on making this happen.


----------



## Used To Be BH

Gasp! I was preoccupied with a new release and just remembered to share! Used FB, Twitter, and Pinterest.

Patty, thanks for your work in organizing a promo, particularly one on this scale.


----------



## dorihoxa

Just sent the NL, and posted on FB and Twitter  

Thanks, Patty!


----------



## jaglionpress

blog post and newsletter went out yesterday.  Here is the blog post: https://jaglionpress.com/2016/11/05/science-fiction-fantasy-0-99-sale/?iframe=true&theme_preview=true


----------



## Ros_Jackson

Due to this promo I've had my first sale in Italy! I know that's prawny, but I'm very happy with this weekend's results. Thanks Patty, donation sent.


----------



## Patty Jansen

December entries are open. Free books. See top post for instructions.


----------



## Patty Jansen

A reminder that entries close 28 November. We have over 100 entries already. Join in the fun.

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

This will be a quick promo, because we're planning something really cool for the rest of December. Keep an eye on this thread or your email!


----------



## Pam771771

Hi Patty,

Just to let you know that since applying for this cross promo, I've improved my cover  (now showing as avatar, but Amazon haven't yet uploaded the changes - will be changed by date of promo).

Thanks x


----------



## Robert Fluegel

Patty, I haven't been in on these promos before but did just send an email and joined confirmed it.  What next?  I would like to get in on the next promo but it says it closes tomorrow.  Do I just wait to hear from you on the next step?  I have a large Twitter and Facebook presence as well as a small subscription list.  I have my book marked free everywhere but am waiting for amazon to match so I go permafree.  Should I just keep spamming Amazon to get it free or is there something else I can do?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Robert Fluegel said:


> Patty, I haven't been in on these promos before but did just send an email and joined confirmed it. What next? I would like to get in on the next promo but it says it closes tomorrow. Do I just wait to hear from you on the next step? I have a large Twitter and Facebook presence as well as a small subscription list. I have my book marked free everywhere but am waiting for amazon to match so I go permafree. Should I just keep spamming Amazon to get it free or is there something else I can do?


The form is open. You can sign up right now. See link in the first post in this thread.


----------



## Robert Fluegel

Patty, i found it and signed up.  Now I just have to hope Amazon makes my book permafree by then.  I have decided to spam them every day until they do.  If they don't I guess I'll just have to wait for your next .99 cent promo.  Thanks again for organizing this.


----------



## Craig Andrews

Awesome! Just submitted. Thank you, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Form is closed. Page is up. Check your links.


----------



## TromboneAl

Newsletter scheduled.

Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen

The newsletter with all the share links will go out today.

I'd also like a word about this newsletter here. I send three per month to the general promo list: one saying that the promo form is open, one to authors who have signed up (a sub-set of the main list) who are in the promo, and one with the share links. Promo authors will sometimes get a wrap-up email with details about how the promo went, if I can remember to send it (eep).

You are, of course, free to come and go from this list, but please note that *once you have unsubscribed from the mail list, you cannot take part in the promo until you re-subscribe*. The list is how I communicate, and writers need to be on there. I also can't send you all the communication you need because Mailerlite won't let me send you anything unless you subscribe again. If I can't send you the share links, you can't be in the promo.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Links for giving algorithmic boosts (like, retweet, share, +1, etc.)... we are still sharing these in this thread right? Anyway:

https://www.facebook.com/stuart.whitmore.10/posts/593451317527226

https://plus.google.com/+StuartWhitmore/posts/4eg1mActo6P

https://twitter.com/Crenel/status/804990107300134912

And considering it's around 02:30 here I will just hope I did everything right and fix any mistakes after catching a bit of sleep...


----------



## 67499

Thanks, Crenel.  I've already seen a couple hundred downloads and some knock-on sales, so I'm fired up to blast out more tweets and will use yours.


----------



## Adair Hart

Hope it goes well for everyone!


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Newsletter sent, blog post posted, tweets donated.

If I count Friday night, I'm now up to 192 downloads so far (16:50 GMT).


----------



## Douglas Milewski

I'm sitting on 170 downloads and #24 in Epic and #23 in S&S. My new covers are delivering much better response than my old covers.


----------



## going going gone

Not in it but retweeted it!


----------



## Kyra Gregory

I had 152 downloads yesterday and I've got 205 downloads today. Maybe, hopefully, I'll see a few sales of others in the series; I haven't had any yet. 

I've retweeted and sent to my humble mailing list. Wishing everyone the best of luck!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Thanks, peeps!

I just got up and there has been a lot of activity on the promo already. I've got two multi-author box sets in the promo that I've run several times already but they never fail to deliver good results.

The giveaway is also doing well, and it will benefit the promo as a whole. 

What else? I need coffee.


----------



## Anthony James

I've shared amongst my tiny amount of followers and everything's going well on the downloads. It's nice to see three figures on the Y-axis of my sales chart (albeit freebies) for the first time since my freebooksy promo a few weeks back. 

Cheers to Patty for organising and also to those taking part.


----------



## Eldritch Black

Yes, many thanks Patty! My short story has already had 303 downloads today, which is fantastic! I've retweeted, tweeted and buffered. Thanks to everyone else who has been sharing too!


----------



## Tommy Muncie

I'm awake at day-job o'clock even though it's sunday so might as well do something productive like OMGbookpromo-mustcheckstatsNOW! 

Was hoping to beat 298 Saturday downloads for the same book when it was in the January promo...hammered it, 405 for Sat and still counting late night USA/CA sales.

Grand total of 477 since Friday evening. And nice to see the book pay a fleeting visit to the top 500 free on Amazon (yeah I know, it doesn't change much visibility wise, I just like watching numbers climb!)


----------



## vanessawriter

Thank you so much for organising this (and many other) promos, Patty! I'm near on 350 downloads! Plus I get to check out everyone else's books! So many great reads 😃


----------



## SG

Blogged, newsletter sent 

Close to 400 downloads on the Zon! Thanks Patty.


----------



## Patty Jansen

We've had about 25k page visits so far. People are reporting up to 800 freebie downloads. These are writers who did not run another promo in conjunction with this one.


----------



## RN_Wright

Over 500 downloads here. Outside of some tweets, a Facebook entry, and 'Zon free days this is the only promo I've run.


----------



## AnnMPratley

Ohhh, a whopping 928 downloads, and the number keeps climbing by the hour  

Is it finished yet? I am in New Zealand and have no idea what time it is in 'promo time'... my book will be $0 for another couple of days so I don't know the exact time the promotion finished or is going to finish... 

Exceptional experience, Patty! Thank you for letting my book be a part of it!


----------



## Patty Jansen

AnnMPratley said:


> Ohhh, a whopping 928 downloads, and the number keeps climbing by the hour
> 
> Is it finished yet? I am in New Zealand and have no idea what time it is in 'promo time'... my book will be $0 for another couple of days so I don't know the exact time the promotion finished or is going to finish...
> 
> Exceptional experience, Patty! Thank you for letting my book be a part of it!


Should be 9pm where you are. It's 7pm here. Usually, downloads continue into the next day for a bit.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Aaaaaannnd! We're done.

The giveaway is still going until tomorrow morning (my time) and some of the books are still free, but the Select ones will have gone back to priced.

Expect an announcement about something really awesome we're doing in the next few weeks. Authors on the SFF promo mailing list will already know about it (and have signed up!) for this one. I'll build the page for that promo and will probably make a new thread here (if the mods don't mind too much) because it is really different.


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Final results, as I always like sharing them to show how awesome this promo is. I smashed the results I got for the same book back in January 2016, so it's come a long way!

I'm putting Friday results in this too because Australia and NZ are 12 hours ahead of me so newsletters etc may have gone out Saturday that put sales on my Friday.

(Note: D2D is my main distributor and covers Kobo, B&N and Apple in this promo.)

*Friday*

Amazon: 60
D2D: 4
Smashwords: 5

Total: 69

*Saturday*

Amazon: 415
D2D: 53
Smashwords: 21

Total: 489

*Sunday*

Amazon: 245
D2D: 56
Smashwords: 12

Total: 313

Oh yeah, and I was lucky enough that I made a partner account at Google Play back when they were accepting people, and never did much with it until I found that old email still worked. I uploaded the book and stuck it in this promo. Unfortunately it doesn't give me data on specific days (Does it? Frankly it's sales dashboard is a great big heap of, and I can't be _bothered_ to play...  ) but I do have an overall total, so...

Google play for Fri-Sun: 39

*Grand total downloads for this promo:* 910.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Right at 700 downloads for mine. Thanks so much, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I guess I should mention that the January promo is open for submissions.

Find the form here:

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

You will also still see the tail end of the special December promo. There will be a report on that event soon.

The January promo closes 2 January AUSTRALIAN time, so that's 1 January for most of you, especially if you're in the US.

The skinny:

Books must be 99c
They must be more than 150 pages
Science Fiction/Fantasy/Horror
KU or wide books (there are fields to enter other retailer links)
No Kindle Countdowns!

Cursory quality check applies. I'm quite lenient but if I look in the Look Inside and it's clear the book hasn't been edited and the author can't punctuate dialogue, I'm not going to list it. At least 99% of submissions pass this test.

In addition:

- I've automated the entry process, so you need to fill out the form, and that's the only way I can process the submissions
- The page will go up on the 2nd
- promo info will be sent out to the promo reader subscribers (6500) and the Ebookaroo (7500).
- participants also cross-promote via their own lists and social media
- I will add your email to a mailing list dedicated to the January promo. At the end of the promo, you will get an email to subscribe to the general promo list for notifications. If you have unsubscribed from this list in the past, I cannot add you to the promo again until you re-subscribe.

*The promotion is, and will remain, FREE*

Some changes:

This is a 99c promo. February will also be a 99c promo. I'm done with free promos, because every month we have one, I lose my affiliates money, and this is the only reason why the promo is free.
I'm looking at other options for free books
Please visit the audiobooks page
Enter in the giveaway
Join the cross-promotion Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1163390753699773/
I've started a newsletter called the Ebookaroo that advertises sales and new books. You can enter your books via the Facebook group. The list has 7500 emails, 50% open rate and 30% click rate. This is also free


----------



## geronl

_ I'm quite lenient but if I look in the Look Inside and it's clear the book hasn't been edited and the author can't punctuate dialogue, I'm not going to list it._

I knew it, you hate me!


----------



## Pam771771

Hi Patty,

My most recent YA book is 125 pages in length.

Is this too short to join the 99c promo?

Thanks


----------



## Patty Jansen

Pam771771 said:


> Hi Patty,
> 
> My most recent YA book is 125 pages in length.
> 
> Is this too short to join the 99c promo?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, 150 pages is 150 pages, otherwise 99c isn't much of a deal.


----------



## Patty Jansen

geronl said:


> _ I'm quite lenient but if I look in the Look Inside and it's clear the book hasn't been edited and the author can't punctuate dialogue, I'm not going to list it._
> 
> I knew it, you hate me!


I guess the smileyface means you're joking, but for the record, you didn't even submit anything, and I never out people who fail to make the grade in public, so I would appreciate it if you stopped making these comments, because thread is about the promos and not about being silly.

/grumpyface


----------



## Pam771771

Patty Jansen said:


> Sorry, 150 pages is 150 pages, otherwise 99c isn't much of a deal.


Thanks for confirming, I could find the minimum page count anywhere (I probably wasn't looking properly).

I'll have to make sure my next book is longer  but for now I'll keep on joining in the FREE promos, using my select free days.

Thanks again for organising these promos


----------



## Patty Jansen

Pam771771 said:


> Thanks for confirming, I could find the minimum page count anywhere (I probably wasn't looking properly).
> 
> I'll have to make sure my next book is longer  but for now I'll keep on joining in the FREE promos, using my select free days.
> 
> Thanks again for organising these promos


Except, as I said above, I won't be doing free promos anymore in the current form. I'll probably do them with Instafreebie/Bookfunnel. It was either that or start charging people to enter.


----------



## Sam Kates

Patty - I'm going to submit for January and I've also sent a request to join the FB group. The request will be under my real name but it will be fairly obvious I write as Sam Kates.


----------



## Robert Fluegel

I joined this promo and am already on your Facebook group.  Thanks as always for setting these up!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Sam Kates said:


> Patty - I'm going to submit for January and I've also sent a request to join the FB group. The request will be under my real name but it will be fairly obvious I write as Sam Kates.


Thanks for letting me know! I was wondering about this mysterious person


----------



## Sam Kates

Patty Jansen said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I was wondering about this mysterious person


 

Thanks for the add!


----------



## wingsandwords

I didn't see anything about it in your requirements, so please excuse me if this is a stupid question. Do you accept preorders? My book will be out 1/24, and I'd love to submit it if possible. Totally get it if it isn't, though.


----------



## Patty Jansen

All the requirements are on the form.

(re preorders: up to two weeks only)


----------



## wingsandwords

Patty Jansen said:


> All the requirements are on the form.
> 
> (re preorders: up to two weeks only)


Woops, sorry! Oh well, good luck!


----------



## 67499

Patty - I'm not in this one but posted that great image on my blog and ready to use it in tweets this wknd.  Good luck to all!


----------



## Patty Jansen

A very short report from the December "Help An Author" promo.

We collected $1800, and I sent lots of $250 to eight authors (I know $250 times eight is not $1800, but I made up the rest).

I'm not going to say who these people are, but I've spotted some in the wild raving about Vellum or taking part in lots of promotions. One might even have even snagged a Bookbub.

Your support was very much appreciated both by me and those people. It was the most fun and rewarding $2000 I've spent in my life.

The January promo is now live. If you want to take part in future promos, sign up on the For Authors tab.


----------



## Bad Wolfe

Hi, this is my first time doing one of these, and I'm so excited!

I sent my e-mail (my first campaign!) to my subscribers (both of them) this morning and just plus-one'd the google+ page to the 3 people in my circle (for a total of 5!)

I also featured the promo in my blog post, which ought to get at least 20 sets* of eyeballs on it (although some of those may belong to the 5 mentioned above.)

Hopefully that'll lead to a sale or two for some of you.

*I say sets instead of pairs since some of them may have only 1 eye or hundreds, for all I know.


----------



## Bad Wolfe

Quills said:


> I think I had three people on my mailing list the first time I sent out a campaign... It will grow.


Thanks for the encouragement! I'll be patient.


----------



## jckang

I see the February Promo will also be a 99c one. Will the early March one also be 99c?


----------



## Patty Jansen

jckang said:


> I see the February Promo will also be a 99c one. Will the early March one also be 99c?


I don't know.

What I do know is that I won't be doing the same structure with free promos for a while anymore. Maybe twice a year or so. We may do free through other venues (Instafreebie and/or Bookfunnel or non-Amazon sites).

Basically, the only reason I'm willing to do this and not charge you guys is if I can get a bit of compensation in the form of affiliate money. When we do a free month, I lose all of it, no matter what precautions I take. Since I also don't want to go into the business of collecting little payments, I'm just not doing free for a while until I've figured out the model.


----------



## jckang

Thank you for doing these promos! They are one of the most effective promotions I've been involved with.  Sending in a small donation now.


----------



## Patty Jansen

MARCH promo.

We can use a few more participants for our March FREE book promo.

This will be a promo that's held on Instafreebie and Bookfunnel only. The aim is to give away free books (series starters or short stories, if you like).

From the form:

Date: 4-5 March

Where: Instafreebie and Bookfunnel. One of the two or both

What: Free books, any free books as long as they're SF/F (SF/F romance OK, no erotica) preferably ones that you don't promote all the time. Definitely not ones that were in the last two promos

Shorter works: OK

Sample chapters: NOPE

Entries per author name: ONE

Mailing list building: NOPE. This promo is no-strings-attached for readers.

Please take note of the last requirement. Instafreebie giveaways must be set to opt-ins OPTIONAL. This promo is about readers.

Enter here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

The page is already up. I will add books as they come in: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## skylarker1

Patty Jansen said:


> MARCH promo.
> 
> The page is already up. I will add books as they come in: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


Hi! I can't access the sign up page from my present location, but would like to participate. The InstaFreebie give-away is here: https://www.instafreebie.com/free/LyKra

The book is 'Three Wishes,' a collection of three sweet-romance fantasy stories involving fairy godmothers.


----------



## TromboneAl

I'm curious about the InstaFreebies in this promo. Am I right that one needs to put in an email address, even though you don't opt in?

I'm not impressed with InstaFreebie compared with BookFunnel.

1. There's no book description (so, if it's not on Amazon, you know nothing about the book).

2. Even if you do not opt in, there's a footnote that says:

By submitting your email address, you understand that you will receive email communications from John Doe. Please consult them for further details including information on how to unsubscribe. Further details can be found at their website.

That will scare away a lot of the spamphobics.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The April promo is now open for registration.

This will be the last promo until July, because of inconveniently-placed travel commitments. 

In April, I'll be travelling to the Gold Coast for Supanova, and this is followed hot on the heels by my daughter having her tonsils out. She is 24.

In late May/early June, I'll be traveling to Europe for a relative's birthday.

I don't fancy setting up the promo on hotel or borrowed wifi while I'm supposed to be on a holiday, so I'll do the next one in July. The Ebookaroo will still operate, you can still join the Facebook cross-promo group (link upthread) and everything else will continue as normal.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The April promo page is now up: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

Registrations are still open until the 26th.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Patty - what a wonderful collection.  The page is awesome.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Back from overseas. I've opened the form for the July promo.

Details on the web page and on the form: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

Please read all of it before asking questions.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The July entries so far are up: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

Have a look at the shiny new, one-page design.


----------



## ASparke

Thanks, Patty for all the hard work. The new page looks great!


----------



## Longtime Lurker

Thank you Patty, it looks great!


----------



## Annette_g

The new page looks great


----------



## Eugene Kirk

Thanks for slipping me in, Patty!


----------



## Patty Jansen

The entire page is made with a spreadsheet and creating it takes me like five minutes (setting it up took me a few days, though, thanks to KBer Adair Hart for helping with out with CSS). I guess I shouldn't say that it's easy to add and switch things around, but yeah, it is.


----------



## tommy gun

Sorry on phone and the site has nothing on it.  
Am I too late to sign up?
I can be at a computer pulling images and filling in form in 2.5 hours.


----------



## tommy gun

sorry Patty, I just read 1 entry per pen name.
I was going to put in all 3 of my first in series....

Please leave corporate marines video game recruiting.  ZT the service centre is still going wide and can be taken out.

sorry!

tom g


----------



## Patty Jansen

Updated page with all changes now up: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## Adair Hart

Looking forward to this one. Going a few months without a Patty promo felt weird


----------



## S.L.

I'm pumped about this.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The July promo is live!


----------



## Anon because VS

Thank you, Patty! My KDP dashboard is looking up today, and I'm pretty sure your promo is to blame.


----------



## S.L.

I'm guessing I got booted from the promo.  I changed my price to $.99 in the US store two days early to make sure I wouldn't miss it, because I was super excited about being in a Patty Jansen Promo.I did not realize it didn't change it in all marketplaces.  I was notified at around 9pm EST and immediately went in to change it, thinking I had about 6 hours until the clocks reset on the west coast.  Nope.  Amazon gets all wonky and decides to change days early for some reason. 

Let this be a warning to you.


----------



## old account

I do not accept the new TOS for this site, nor do I convey any rights to the new site owner Vertical Scope.


----------



## Anon because VS

Lee Sutherland said:


> I'm guessing I got booted from the promo. I changed my price to $.99 in the US store two days early to make sure I wouldn't miss it, because I was super excited about being in a Patty Jansen Promo.I did not realize it didn't change it in all marketplaces. I was notified at around 9pm EST and immediately went in to change it, thinking I had about 6 hours until the clocks reset on the west coast. Nope. Amazon gets all wonky and decides to change days early for some reason.
> 
> Let this be a warning to you.


I'm still seeing your book on the promo page, so I think you're good.


----------



## S.L.

The J to the K said:


> I'm still seeing your book on the promo page, so I think you're good.


Undead Love is on there, but Land of the Dogs is not. It's a dystopian/post-apocalyptic so I thought it would do really well.


----------



## Patty Jansen

There were a few people who missed out.

I'm sorry and I'll try to explain.

There is only one of me. I'm bombarded with over 200 submissions. I have to look at and check all of them. 
Most books are cool.
Some covers make me think nope.
Many books were too short this month. Someone submitted like 20 short stories while the form said only one submission per pen name, and it must be over 150 pages.
Some people can literally never get anything right. Always the same people. Their books are cool but their links are effed up, they submit search results instead of links, their image links are wrong. I want these books, but I've got to go and fix every damn submission they make.
Some people enter countdown deals while the form says no countdown deals.
Just before the promo goes live I have to check all the prices on 160 books, on 6 retailers. My Facebook group usually helps with this. But any books that don't show up 99c or equivalent for me in Australia are removed no questions asked.

It's sort of the nature of the thing and I expect it, but by the time the promo goes live, I'm DONE. I'm not touching that file anymore and I'm going to enjoy my weekend. If your book isn't on it, there will be another promo later.

I'm thinking of moving to a restricted model where I'll only have 100 books. Less stress for me.


----------



## S.L.

Patty Jansen said:


> There were a few people who missed out.
> 
> I'm sorry and I'll try to explain.
> 
> There is only one of me. I'm bombarded with over 200 submissions. I have to look at and check all of them.
> Most books are cool.
> Some covers make me think nope.
> Many books were too short this month. Someone submitted like 20 short stories while the form said only one submission per pen name, and it must be over 150 pages.
> Some people can literally never get anything right. Always the same people. Their books are cool but their links are effed up, they submit search results instead of links, their image links are wrong. I want these books, but I've got to go and fix every damn submission they make.
> Some people enter countdown deals while the form says no countdown deals.
> Just before the promo goes live I have to check all the prices on 160 books, on 6 retailers. My Facebook group usually helps with this. But any books that don't show up 99c or equivalent for me in Australia are removed no questions asked.
> 
> It's sort of the nature of the thing and I expect it, but by the time the promo goes live, I'm DONE. I'm not touching that file anymore and I'm going to enjoy my weekend. If your book isn't on it, there will be another promo later.
> 
> I'm thinking of moving to a restricted model where I'll only have 100 books. Less stress for me.


I get it. I'm just bummed because I got the email saying the price wasn't right and went to my dashboard and checked. It's said $.99 US and I just assumed it was good to go. I definitely learned my lesson and look forward to submitting again next time.


----------



## Cactus Lady

Lee Sutherland said:


> Undead Love is on there, but Land of the Dogs is not. It's a dystopian/post-apocalyptic so I thought it would do really well.


There might be a one book per author rule, if I recall correctly. So you're good. Do the other book next time. And get those prices changed extra super-early.

I wish I was in this one. I passed on it because I already had a book in another promo during the week and didn't want to inundate my list with too many emails. Haven't done nearly as well as I usually do in Patty's Promos. But then I was cycling the same books through Patty's Promos for months, so maybe I need to hold off until I have something new. Which isn't going to be for a while, the way life has been going.


----------



## S.L.

Kyra Halland said:


> There might be a one book per author rule, if I recall correctly. So you're good. Do the other book next time. And get those prices changed extra super-early.
> 
> I wish I was in this one. I passed on it because I already had a book in another promo during the week and didn't want to inundate my list with too many emails. Haven't done nearly as well as I usually do in Patty's Promos. But then I was cycling the same books through Patty's Promos for months, so maybe I need to hold off until I have something new. Which isn't going to be for a while, the way life has been going.


It's one book per pen name if I recall correctly.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Lee, your book has finally updated. I'm a bit light on for the Ebookaroo for the 5th, so if it's OK, I'll put it in there, but I'll need to know soon because I need to schedule that post because I'm going to be out of town for a few days.


----------



## Cactus Lady

Lee Sutherland said:


> It's one book per pen name if I recall correctly.


Ah, ok. I only have the one name so I never really thought about it.


----------



## S.L.

Patty Jansen said:


> Lee, your book has finally updated. I'm a bit light on for the Ebookaroo for the 5th, so if it's OK, I'll put it in there, but I'll need to know soon because I need to schedule that post because I'm going to be out of town for a few days.


That would be wonderful!


----------



## Patty Jansen

The August promo is open for registrations

More info: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

PLEASE read the instructions on the form


----------



## Robert Fluegel

Submitted for August. As always Patti, thanks for running these.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Robert Fluegel said:


> Submitted for August. As always Patti, thanks for running these.


Got it, thank you!


----------



## Eugene Kirk

Submitted as well!


----------



## Pamela

The August promo will start on the 5th.  Does anyone have the URL?  Patty usually sends an image to use for promos, but I didn't get one this time.


----------



## Not any more

Pamela said:


> The August promo will start on the 5th. Does anyone have the URL? Patty usually sends an image to use for promos, but I didn't get one this time.


She said she'd be sending it out today. Check the facebook page.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The email with the updates has now been sent.

http://preview.mailerlite.com/q1g3f4

I've restricted the number of books on the page to 100 (if you count, I think there are 101), to ensure variety, a better deal for authors in the promo, and a less cumbersome page with less overwhelming choice.


----------



## LucasCWheeler

Hit Twitter yesterday and today. Patreon. Tumblr. Mailing List. No facebook to speak of, unfortunately.

Admittedly, I don't have a large following, but I hope it helped some. Good luck everyone. Saw some great books on there.


----------



## Patty Jansen

You can now sign up for the September promo!

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


----------



## Patty Jansen

The October promo is now open: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

All books must be 99c
Minimum of 150 pages

There will be a normal promo in November, but none in early December. I'll be running a five-day long promo starting the day after Christmas.

I'll be travelling in January and February, so there won't be any promos in those months either.

I've noticed, as a lot of people have taken to Instafreebie and Bookfunnel in droves, that there are fewer promos that are just about the reader. While it's fair enough that people are asked to leave their email address in return for a free book (I use the heck out of this method, too), there are a proportion of readers who hate that stuff and just want to get the book.

They're different types of people, and little is being done to cater for the people who don't want to end up on mailing lists. Make no mistake, I love Instafreebie and Bookfunnel, but there are some readers you will never get through those promos.

This promo is just a good oldfashioned 99c group sale with no strings attached.

They seem to be an endangered breed.


----------



## Patty Jansen

This is still open until 1 October. http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Shared and retweeted for the October promo, and posted on Google+: https://plus.google.com/+StuartWhitmore/posts/8N3GvQQK9x5 Will continue liking, etc. during the weekend.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Thanks!

Very helpfully, we have no internet today (and by extrapolation, since it's Saturday, we'll probably have none tomorrow either).

I've been using my HB's phone hotspot, since he has lots of data, but it's slooooooooooowww.

Did anyone tell you that internet in Australia sucks?


----------



## Michele Brouder

Patty Jansen said:


> Some people can literally never get anything right. Always the same people. Their books are cool but their links are effed up, they submit search results instead of links, their image links are wrong. I want these books, but I've got to go and fix every damn submission they make.


Can you clarify this? Where would I get a link for my book without doing a keyword search? I must have been out sick the day they taught this


----------



## Kay7979

Michele Brouder said:


> Can you clarify this? Where would I get a link for my book without doing a keyword search? I must have been out sick the day they taught this


They always use the same format with your unique ASIN at the end https://www.amazon.com/dp/


----------



## Michele Brouder

Kay7979 said:


> They always use the same format with your unique ASIN at the end https://www.amazon.com/dp/


Kay thank you! You are a star!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've tweeted it.

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/916642165299859456

Please retweet, if you do the Twitter thing! Help Patty spread the word!


----------



## Adair Hart

Steve Vernon said:


> I've tweeted it.
> 
> https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/916642165299859456
> 
> Please retweet, if you do the Twitter thing! Help Patty spread the word!


Retweeted and good luck everyone on the promotion!



Michele Brouder said:


> Kay thank you! You are a star!


Here are the other Amazon links for other countries:



Code:


Amazon - UK: [URL=https://www.amazon.co]https://www.amazon.co[/URL].uk/dp/[Your ASIN]
Amazon - AU: [URL=https://www.amazon.com]https://www.amazon.com[/URL].au/dp/[Your ASIN]
Amazon - BR: [URL=https://www.amazon.com]https://www.amazon.com[/URL].br/dp/[Your ASIN]
Amazon - CA: [URL=https://www.amazon]https://www.amazon[/URL].ca/dp/[Your ASIN]
Amazon - DE: [URL=https://www.amazon]https://www.amazon[/URL].de/dp/[Your ASIN]
Amazon - ES: [URL=https://www.amazon]https://www.amazon[/URL].es/dp/[Your ASIN]
Amazon - FR: [URL=https://www.amazon]https://www.amazon[/URL].fr/dp/[Your ASIN]
Amazon - IN: [URL=https://www.amazon]https://www.amazon[/URL].in/dp/[Your ASIN]
Amazon - IT: [URL=https://www.amazon]https://www.amazon[/URL].it/dp/[Your ASIN]
Amazon - JP: [URL=https://www.amazon.co]https://www.amazon.co[/URL].jp/dp/[Your ASIN]
Amazon - MX: [URL=https://www.amazon.com]https://www.amazon.com[/URL].mx/dp/[Your ASIN]
Amazon - NL: [URL=https://www.amazon]https://www.amazon[/URL].nl/dp/[Your ASIN]


----------



## Patty Jansen

Thanks guys for all your tweeting etc.

I'm sitting in a local shopping centre because we live in a third world country where being in the middle of a city does not mean you'll get the internet you pay for. It's been off for almost five days now, and there are STILL cables on the ground in the next street. There are also a LOT of trucks and men in high-vis vests about, so hopefully they can stop the traffic for long enough to replace the post that was eaten by termites so they have somewhere to hang the cable they were replacing (which is how I believe all this started).

Or something.


----------



## spellscribe

Is this still a thing? Is Patty still sitting at the shops waiting for internet? It’s australia so that’s pretty likely. 

Patty I shot you a quick email, but I haven’t been in touch for a long while - your addy hasn’t changed has it?


----------



## Abderian

spellscribe said:


> Is this still a thing? Is Patty still sitting at the shops waiting for internet? It's australia so that's pretty likely.
> 
> Patty I shot you a quick email, but I haven't been in touch for a long while - your addy hasn't changed has it?


Patty's away in the US at the moment, so she might take a while to reply. IIRC the next promo is the first weekend in March


----------



## Patty Jansen

Abderian said:


> Patty's away in the US at the moment, so she might take a while to reply. IIRC the next promo is the first weekend in March


Yup. Writing this from San Francisco. It rains here. Who woulda thunk.

Anyway, the next promo is on the first weekend of March. I haven't been advertising here so much anymore because I get enough entries from the group and the people who have registered. But if you want to take part, sign up and I'll email you when the form opens.


----------



## Patty Jansen

As mentioned on the marketing SFF podcast

The March promo is now open! Go here to enter.

It was fun to visit Lindsay and her adorable dogs. They do the sad puppy look very well:










I now know where the sound comes from that you sometimes hear on the podcast: it's the dog vigorously shaking her head, flapping collar and ears about.

It was also quite something that I drove about 2500km through the US without serious mishaps, such as getting terribly lost in the wrong part of town or straying onto the other side of the road (oops).

There were, however, many occasions daily where I distributed dust of whatever state we happened to be in across the windscreen by activating the windscreen wipers in lieu of the indicators.


----------



## 98368

Hi, Patty,

I'm guessing that if I'm not on FB and also have a very very extremely small mailing list that I'm not eligible for your promo. If so, I totally understand. If not, please let me know as I would love to participate.

And, anyway, Patty, thanks for all your great posts. I've learned so much from you.


----------



## Patty Jansen

RTW said:


> Hi, Patty,
> 
> I'm guessing that if I'm not on FB and also have a very very extremely small mailing list that I'm not eligible for your promo. If so, I totally understand. If not, please let me know as I would love to participate.
> 
> And, anyway, Patty, thanks for all your great posts. I've learned so much from you.


*looks at google form*

Where does it say anything about the minimum number of followers? In fact, on the web page, this issue is addressed specifically. It's called "paying it forward".

Writers with small audiences have a tendency to grow their audiences.

In order for the promo to work, I need:

- good books (and preferably DIFFERENT ones every promo--this is a real issue)
- readers

But you know what? Readers come if the books look good.

So, I won't even ask the size of your list. In fact, I don't make a habit of checking whether you posted about the promo. I'm not a promo nazi. I won't reject your book based on these criteria.

The promo has a mailing list attached of over 30k subscribers.

But I will reject books with shoddy covers or where a glimpse in the look inside reveals formatting errors or makes it clear that an editor of any description never saw this work. Also take note that books must be over 150 pages long.


----------



## 98368

Patty Jansen said:


> *looks at google form*
> 
> Where does it say anything about the minimum number of followers? In fact, on the web page, this issue is addressed specifically. It's called "paying it forward".
> 
> Writers with small audiences have a tendency to grow their audiences.
> 
> In order for the promo to work, I need:
> 
> - good books (and preferably DIFFERENT ones every promo--this is a real issue)
> - readers
> 
> But you know what? Readers come if the books look good.
> 
> So, I won't even ask the size of your list. In fact, I don't make a habit of checking whether you posted about the promo. I'm not a promo nazi. I won't reject your book based on these criteria.
> 
> The promo has a mailing list attached of over 30k subscribers.
> 
> But I will reject books with shoddy covers or where a glimpse in the look inside reveals formatting errors or makes it clear that an editor of any description never saw this work. Also take note that books must be over 150 pages long.


Thanks, Patty. I did look at the form, but there was enough emphasis on social media--and on the FB group--that I thought I'd better ask first. It can be daunting to be a new at this indie author thing.


----------



## 98368

Well, damn me. I didn't read the Author FAQs. Which I am reading now. 

Edited: I sent in an entry. And thanks, Patty, for bearing with me.
[2nd edit for typo!]


----------



## Patty Jansen

RTW said:


> Well, damn me. I didn't reader the Author FAQs. Which I am reading now.
> 
> Edited: I sent in an entry. And thanks, Patty, for bearing with me.


It's OK. I got your entry. I'd like to feature the book. It looks good and it's one the promo readers have never seen before. That alone is enough for me to want it in.


----------



## 98368

Patty Jansen said:


> It's OK. I got your entry. I'd like to feature the book. It looks good and it's one the promo readers have never seen before. That alone is enough for me to want it in.


You've totally made my day. Really, my week. And the way February's been going, my month. Many thanks again, Patty. Looking forward to the promo!


----------



## Sam Kates

Patty Jansen said:


> Also take note that books must be over 150 pages long.


I'm keen to take part in the March promo with a book I've not submitted to previous Patty promos. It's the first in a trilogy where the third part is being published on 23rd Feb so the timing is great. However, it's a short novel (43k) and, according to Amazon, is 149 pages, darn it. But Kobo shows it as 156 pages. So I've submitted in the hope that it qualifies using Kobo's page count.

(It's one of those difficult-to-categorise novels - it has elements of science fiction, but its main categorisation is dark fantasy, an option that isn't available on the submission form. I opted for horror as the best fit, though it's not really.)


----------



## 98368

Patty, On your site it says to expect an email from you a week before the promo, but I haven't received anything for the promo coming up on the 3rd. Was an email not necessary since you notified me in this thread?


----------



## Simon Haynes

I've just signed up - it's nearly 3am and I may not be thinking straight so hopefully I got the hang of the rules etc ;-)


----------



## Patty Jansen

Simon Haynes said:


> I've just signed up - it's nearly 3am and I may not be thinking straight so hopefully I got the hang of the rules etc ;-)


I'm not seeing your submission, did you maybe only sign up for the list? I'm about to close the submissions, so get in quick. I'd love to have your books.


----------



## Patty Jansen

RTW said:


> Patty, On your site it says to expect an email from you a week before the promo, but I haven't received anything for the promo coming up on the 3rd. Was an email not necessary since you notified me in this thread?


I haven't closed the promo yet, because some good submissions are still upcoming. The email will be forthcoming soon. Sorry. It's not a commercial service, I charge nothing for it and I do allow my life (like: my daughter returning from Rwanda) get in the way sometimes.


----------



## 98368

Patty Jansen said:


> I haven't closed the promo yet, because some good submissions are still upcoming. The email will be forthcoming soon. Sorry. It's not a commercial service, I charge nothing for it and I do allow my life (like: my daughter returning from Rwanda) get in the way sometimes.


Thanks, Patty. I just wanted to make sure I hadn't screwed something up.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The April promo is open for entries until 3 April.

https://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


----------



## Simon Haynes

Patty Jansen said:


> I'm not seeing your submission, did you maybe only sign up for the list? I'm about to close the submissions, so get in quick. I'd love to have your books.


Hi Patty,

I thought I joined - I definitely want to be part of it.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Patty Jansen said:


> The April promo is open for entries until 3 April.
> 
> https://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/


Ohh - sorry! I know what it was now. I don't have a 99c title at the moment. I'm in the middle of a countdown for Hal 2, but at the time I didn't want to drop anything else permanently.

Hmm ... having said that, I could set Hal 3 to 99c for a month if that's okay?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Simon Haynes said:


> Ohh - sorry! I know what it was now. I don't have a 99c title at the moment. I'm in the middle of a countdown for Hal 2, but at the time I didn't want to drop anything else permanently.
> 
> Hmm ... having said that, I could set Hal 3 to 99c for a month if that's okay?


Sure, as long as the book is 150 pages and it's not a countdown.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Thanks!

It's 340+ pages, 80k words, and I just changed the price from $4.99 to 99c. That should take effect soon, and I'll put it back up afterwards. I haven't run any deals on this one so there was no issue changing the price.


----------



## Kay7979

Hi Patty,

I'm checking to see if my submission, _Beyond the Forest_, will be included. I filled out the form. I'm not sure if I got the proper image code, but I right clicked on the cover on my Amazon product page per your instructions.


----------



## StellaD

Question from a noob who is losing count of her mistakes:

After submitting to the April promo, I changed my cover to a radically better one. The link I submitted to the promo was from my website *not* Amazon (b/c technical ineptitude).

I know covers will not be updated once the page has been made. My question is, since April submissions are still open, may I resubmit my book with the proper cover link?


----------



## Patty Jansen

StellaD said:


> Question from a noob who is losing count of her mistakes:
> 
> After submitting to the April promo, I changed my cover to a radically better one. The link I submitted to the promo was from my website *not* Amazon (b/c technical ineptitude).
> 
> I know covers will not be updated once the page has been made. My question is, since April submissions are still open, may I resubmit my book with the proper cover link?


I've already changed it.


----------



## Kay7979

Please let me know if my book will be included. If not, I plan to return the price to $3.99.
Thanks.


----------



## StellaD

> I've already changed it.


My cup runneth over. Thank you!!


----------



## Simon Haynes

StellaD said:


> My cup runneth over. Thank you!!


That cover turned out really well, btw. I was on the thread where it was being discussed. Nice job!


----------



## StellaD

> cover turned out really well, btw. I was on the thread where it was being discussed. Nice job!


Thank you! I was really grateful for the help.


----------



## Kay7979

Sorry to keep asking, but can you let me know if I did everything correctly and I’ll be included in the promo? Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Kay7979 said:


> Sorry to keep asking, but can you let me know if I did everything correctly and I'll be included in the promo? Thanks!


You're fine. You'll get an email tomorrow.


----------



## Kay7979

Patty Jansen said:


> You're fine. You'll get an email tomorrow.


Thanks a million!


----------



## StellaD

Question on pricing for the promo across the Amazon marketplaces: I lowered my price to .99 on Amazon.com, then pushed the button that said "base other marketplaces on this." This set all the European countries to .99. Canada and Australia I will manually change to .99.

But what about the other marketplaces that don't have a .99 option? (E.g. Mexico, India, etc.) Do I need to worry about them for the promo? Is it ok to leave them at the odd pricing Amazon has set based on my Amazon.com price?


----------



## writerc

Re-tweeted Patty's tweet and shared. Hope everyone has a good day! I'll keep my open for other posts to share 

https://twitter.com/pattyjansen/status/981771487177670656


----------



## Simon Haynes

catlife said:


> Re-tweeted Patty's tweet and shared. Hope everyone has a good day! I'll keep my open for other posts to share
> 
> https://twitter.com/pattyjansen/status/981771487177670656


I tweeted, g+'d and shared on facebook.


----------



## StellaD

Tweeted, FB, and emailed my writer's group.


----------



## Patty Jansen

StellaD said:


> Question on pricing for the promo across the Amazon marketplaces: I lowered my price to .99 on Amazon.com, then pushed the button that said "base other marketplaces on this." This set all the European countries to .99. Canada and Australia I will manually change to .99.
> 
> But what about the other marketplaces that don't have a .99 option? (E.g. Mexico, India, etc.) Do I need to worry about them for the promo? Is it ok to leave them at the odd pricing Amazon has set based on my Amazon.com price?


Oops I didn't see this until now.

I accept either 99c pricing or similar based on the exchange rate, and I'm happy to allow for tax.

The page is geo-targeted and when I test every single link when the promo goes live, I'll remove any where the price is higher than A$1.40. And I'm quite generous with this.

In practice, I'm always removing books from Apple because the exchange rate bumps the auto-pricing feature to $1.99. It happened a bit with Kobo, too, but then again I can check Kobo's listing in other countries quite easily. I can do it with Apple with some hoops, but I can't do it for Amazon without a VPN.


----------



## baldricko

Hi Patty, I realise you will be busy - probably an understatement - but I filled the form out a while back and haven't received confirmation yet as to whether I'm in or out of the promo?

Thanks, and I hope I'm in and that I didn't break any of of the rules somewhere along the line. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Patty Jansen

baldricko said:


> Hi Patty, I realise you will be busy - probably an understatement - but I filled the form out a while back and haven't received confirmation yet as to whether I'm in or out of the promo?
> 
> Thanks, and I hope I'm in and that I didn't break any of of the rules somewhere along the line. I'm looking forward to it.


The promo was this last weekend. I don't see your entry anywhere. If you just signed up for the mailing list, you should receive a call to enter in the May promo fairly soon.


----------



## baldricko

Patty Jansen said:


> The promo was this last weekend. I don't see your entry anywhere. If you just signed up for the mailing list, you should receive a call to enter in the May promo fairly soon.


This is the SFF 99c promo (23-29 April) - that I was meaning.

"This is the sister :99c Promo' to the SFF Mega Promo, operating one week later."

I would have liked to have snuck into the mega promo, but missed seeing it.


----------



## Patty Jansen

baldricko said:


> This is the SFF 99c promo (23-29 April).
> 
> "This is the sister :99c Promo' to the SFF Mega Promo, operating one week later."
> 
> I would have liked to have snuck into the mega promo but missed seeing it.


You must be confused with something else. My promo is always on the first full weekend of the month.

Ah, the mega promo is Dean Wilson's, not mine.


----------



## Cactus Lady

baldricko said:


> This is the SFF 99c promo (23-29 April) - that I was meaning.
> 
> "This is the sister :99c Promo' to the SFF Mega Promo, operating one week later."
> 
> I would have liked to have snuck into the mega promo, but missed seeing it.


Yeah, that's Dean Wilson's SFF Book Bonanza. Here's the page for authors with info on signups: http://sffbookbonanza.com/author-resources/


----------



## baldricko

Kyra Halland said:


> Yeah, that's Dean Wilson's SFF Book Bonanza. Here's the page for authors with info on signups: http://sffbookbonanza.com/author-resources/


Thanks for that!!

Sorry, Patty. I was clearly  confused.


----------



## AliceS

Just got the email and wanted to double check. My book was in the April one as a 2.99 new release. Is it allowed in the May one as a .99 sale? Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen

AliceS said:


> Just got the email and wanted to double check. My book was in the April one as a 2.99 new release. Is it allowed in the May one as a .99 sale? Thanks!


Your book would have been in the Ebookaroo newsletter and it is only marginally related to the monthly promo.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I just signed up. I've been working on my Kung-Fu-Kick-Butt-Reddit skills, so hopefully I can bring a little more to the table.


----------



## Patty Jansen

For those who want to take part in this promo, this is a worldwide promo.

One of the best ways of pissing off non-US readers is if they see a special that they like, they click it, and the book is not at the advertised price or not on special at all. I realise that for some people, taking part in the promo is a bit of an education in international pricing, but lemme assure you, a Bookbub worldwide deal is much stricter than this.

The promo page is geo-targeted. I test all prices before the promo goes live.


----------



## 98368

Patty,

Thank you so much for this promo! I had a fantastic weekend--with 9% of my sales in Australia, btw.

What else can I say except that I really appreciate that you do this. Very helpful, especially for someone like me who's new to the indie author scene.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Adding my thanks too! Really appreciate all the hard work that goes into organising these promos.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The July 99c promo is now open:

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/for-authors/

The short & dirty:

I expect you to cross-promote
Speculative Fiction only
Books must be 150 pages
NO Kindle Countdowns


----------

